# (RP canceled)



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

The RP has been canceled and not open for any further progress.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh yes. This is what I signed up for! Now, is there anything to run through before sending my little intro in the starting area? Like character rule making or such?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

So, this is like magic and science fiction? 

*Amanda grabs a plasma pistol.*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Oh yes. This is what I signed up for! Now, is there anything to run through before sending my little intro in the starting area? Like character rule making or such?


The RP is... pretty much "anything goes". You can be a protogen, a sergal, a naga, a unicorn, anything you want. As for powers and equipment, obviously no god-mod like what we did in our rp before, heh.
I just need a brief info of what your char looks like.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> So, this is like magic and science fiction?
> 
> *Amanda grabs a plasma pistol.*


Yeah, in a way. Though, I'd prefer if you have an actual paragraph or something, not just a single line. And, no asterisks like that please.

Also, if you can, please have your chars' dialogues in a seperate line, like this.



> Jin walks up to the survivors :
> 
> "So, everything alright ?"



This way I can tell what's the dialogue and what's not, to avoid disastrous misunderstanding.

The RP hasn't started yet, I just need you to have 1 brief post of what your char looks like and what their equipment/power is. We'll work it as we go along.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The RP is... pretty much "anything goes". You can be a protogen, a sergal, a naga, a unicorn, anything you want. As for powers and equipment, obviously no god-mod like what we did in our rp before, heh.
> I just need a brief info of what your char looks like.
> 
> 
> ...



You got it! Let me get a character all set up, like a fallen protector who manages to survive, but his power's been drastically spent due to trying to stop the cosmic horrors?  Ooh, so many ideas!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

(I wasn't even ready to RP yet. XD)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Alright! My brain's working with me now! Here goes! *Clears throat dramatically*

_The distant times were one of joy. One to truly remember. It seemed that all had it's own little harmony, and their own greatness to match. The ex CEO of the Ferret Corp could say no less. He had little that he ruled over, unless his shotgun counted. The not so scrawny ferret carefully looked around, making sure that he wasn't followed. Sure, he had his own abilities at his disposal, but they proved no match against the horrors that took over their world. Back when the Earth was whole, he was formidable, keeping up with daily training and such. That was.....until they came. They ruled, completely divided mankind yet again, and destroyed all he worked for. His rage and Wrath of the Feral Beings proved to be no match for the might of whatever you could even call these monsters. But, he still had skill. This ex-CEO's name was Rai Evergreen, a twenty year old ferret with a slim build, roughly standing at 5"8, a rather lithe figure, and durable mindset. He had been many things before  a CEO....Marine....Officer....Coast Guard....SEAL.....CIA Operative....FBI Agent....Elite Marksman....Swordfighter......part bond with a demon.....Systema Expert...and a trained sniper....but none of that seemed to register. He did have several inhuman abilities. He had a Speed Step ability, which allowed him to dodge at heightened speeds. He had Fury Mode, where his fur would turn red and he could go berserk. He has Controlled Fury Mode, where his fur would still go red, but the flaming aura that surrounds him means he isn't mindless. His strongest ability was Ferzi, a temporary state of entering a demon like state, since he is partially bonded with one. Of course, not even the semi powers of a demon could match  these gods that plagued them. And he can't go full power either, not unless he'd sacrifice himself for a noble cause....the ferret slicked back his silver hair, his ruby eyes flickering about the wasteland. What a ruin.....he clutched his stainless steel pump action Mossberg S.W.A.T. with slug rounds close, a pocket full of incendiary shells at his left, and a Beretta 92FS tucked in the back of his waistband, his tail flicking about slowly as he surveyed his new home, clutching his side from a wound of the earlier battles......the apocalypse.....all he could call home now....or what's left of it..._


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Hope this'll do!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Breaking news : Imaginative 17-year-old RPer's post puts rusty 24-year-old to shame.
No seriously, I mean it. No sarcasm. I love it.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Breaking news : Imaginative 17-year-old RPer's post puts rusty 24-year-old to shame.
> No seriously, I mean it. No sarcasm. I love it.



Aww, you really think so? I still think your post is quite great! And thank you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Alright, now for mine... just gonna tone down pretty much everything Jin has in his arsenal, heh.
Pics in place of text description 'cause I'm terrible with words.


Spoiler: base form












*Weapon summon* : Jin can conjure weapons from his arsenal out of thin air and command them remotely to do their single, specific attacks. After that, though, they disappear.
*Element shape-shift* : Jin can forge elemental energy (fire, frost, water, lightning, poison, etc) into weapon and command them like with Weapon Summon.
*Hard-hitting melee* : A large club designed after the signature kanabo of the Oni, demons of Japanese folklore known for inhuman strength. Made for breaking through armors like chips.



Spoiler: armored











*Enhanced defense* : Jin's armor allows him to withstand damage better.
*Shotguns* : A pair of shotgun with decent damage, capable of knocking enemies back to keep the distance.
*Explosives* : Land mines, grenades, dynamites and molotovs, Jin's trusty kit of destruction.



Spoiler: eldritch/cosmic abomination











*Enhanced defense* : Jin's crystals and dark matter allows him to withstand damage better.
*Shotgun* : A shotgun with decent damage, capable of knocking enemies back to keep the distance.
*Tentacle summon* : Jin can command dark matter to creep out of thin air and into view, morphing itself into tentacles to attack at enemies.
*Crystal summon* : Jin can grow a cluster of crystals and detonate it to damage enemies in a radius.
*Maw of life* : Jin can bite on enemies with his belly maw to regain a large amount of health. If the enemy is killed, Jin regains even more health.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Ah yes, the physical manifesto of creativity! Nice one there pal! I like the detail!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Seems that there'd be me, @Ruki-the-Zorua and @Jaredthefox92 in this Lovecraft-gone-wrong misadventure.
Just gonna wait for Amanda or whoever else to join the failed trio and we can get it started.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Seems that there'd be me, @Ruki-the-Zorua and @Jaredthefox92 in this Lovecraft-gone-wrong misadventure.
> Just gonna wait for Amanda or whoever else to join the failed trio and we can get it started.




You got it pal!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

(I don't know where Amanda would be or why?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (I don't know where Amanda would be or why?)


What you mean ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> What you mean ?



(Well, it's not my setting so I don't know where she would show up.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

The Outskirt. That's the starting area for players there.


Thicchimera said:


> *The Barren Town* : A decent-sized village on the surface of the earth, the only area left after the world wars.
> *The Outskirt* : Players' starting area, a minor area on the surface like the Barren Town. It's a completely destroyed and deserted empty village, no-one else around.


Jin, Rai and your char all (whoever you want, doesn't need to be Amanda) start here. Think of it like the three are some of the survivors that made it through the terrible series of world wars and unnatural disasters, and now end up at this middle of nowhere. We'll start heading to the Barren Town at the start of RP.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The Outskirt. That's the starting area for players there.
> 
> Jin, Rai and your char all (whoever you want, doesn't need to be Amanda) start here. Think of it like the three are some of the survivors that made it through the terrible series of world wars and unnatural disasters, and now end up at this middle of nowhere. We'll start heading to the Barren Town at the start of RP.



I'll be Jace then. It's like Amanda only less witchcraft and he's a pretty cool guy.) 






_Out in the barren outskirts, where very little was left alive and unmutated, along a long street filled blockaded by ruins and destroyed vehicles, a small male fox in a cape with a helmet was calmly traveling down the highway. Much about him was a mystery as he was but a drifter in some sort of torn brown cape on as he would go down the road while humming a tune. The fox was around normal size, but he seemed to be heading towards the Barron Town._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'll be Jace then. It's like Amanda only less witchcraft and he's a pretty cool guy.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Uuuuuuh we gotta meet up first, not going there on our own. Better to stick together.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

(Also @Jaredthefox92 lemme start the scene first. Gimme a sec.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Also @Jaredthefox92 lemme start the scene first. Gimme a sec.)



Okay.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

Standing amid the ruins that was once a prosperous village, the chimera finds himself at a loss for words on how bad things have transpired. He doesn't know how long has passed since that day of revelation. As soon as the first attack was known, the world couldn't hold itself together. When more of those nightmarish horrors ripped and tore the world apart more, world end was swift. Everything back to square 1 now, but worse.
The destroyed village he once called home is minor compared to the what had, has, and will become of this planet.
It has been about a week after everything "calmed" down, but even now he is still shocked, still having a bit of trouble putting himself together.
Among him, in this middle of nowhere, is a ferret and a fox. Seemingly the only survivors in this area.
The day is young, but it might be an exhaustingly long journey before they reach their destination.
He packs what little fortune and wealth he has saved up in a dirty, slightly torn-up backpack. In his hand is his trusty blacksmith hammer ; though looking rather useless in a fight against what horrors the world has gone through and is still going through, it definitely has more that it lets out to be.
He stands there with the other two survivors, not really feeling like doing a recap of what has happened to the world at this point. Instead he just shrugs, looking rather tired :

- Seems like only us three made it, in this place... so... what now ?

(alright @Ruki-the-Zorua @Jaredthefox92 let's get the show on the road)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Standing amid the ruins that was once a prosperous village, the chimera finds himself at a loss for words on how bad things have transpired. He doesn't know how long has passed since that day of revelation. As soon as the first attack was known, the world couldn't hold itself together. When more of those nightmarish horrors ripped and tore the world apart more, world end was swift. Everything back to square 1 now, but worse.
> The destroyed village he once called home is minor compared to the what had, has, and will become of this planet.
> It has been about a week after everything "calmed" down, but even now he is still shocked, still having a bit of trouble putting himself together.
> Among him, in this middle of nowhere, is a ferret and a fox. Seemingly the only survivors in this area.
> ...




(Yes, YES! Thing's finally kick off! I'll be sending my entry in a little bit!)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

(Here goes!)

The ferret took a small glance at the fellow survivor next to him. He jumped a little, then calmed down. It was a good thing that he was an ally. He looked, really strong, even with the apocalyptic land around them. Sighing, he gave a small nod in the direction of the destruction around them, one paw resting firmly on the smooth barrel of the shotgun. "I'm not sure......seems like....we'll need to find somewhere better than here....only nightmares and the fallen remain here, nothing more for us there....," Rai spoke softly, shaking his head slowly. It really was a shame to see all of it go, and not because it was a CEO building that stood fair and tall. But really of the people, and the life that was brought here. This gave him horrid flashbacks of when war was still around, and the haunting images of the dead assistants he found proved to be no real greater challenge than right now. If he could curse these beasts back whence they came, he'd happily do so, even if it meant he'd die for it. Right now, it would be smart to cling to life the only way he knew how, sticking together with his small group. "I suggest we head to the nearest safe area....I did manage to scavenge up a few supplies before I got here with the two of you....nothing major, but enough to stave off the hunger for a while....," the ferret said, holding up a medium sized, worn army green backpack. Durable, yet the condition was worn, still good to hold supplies in. He looked around, then at Jin. "What do you think? Hunker down or fan out?, " Rai asked, swishing his tail back and forth a little.

(Pardon if I pull a few Days Gone references.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

"Well shoot, reckon we can find any loot in this here ruins before we head out to pasture?" The fox said in his oddly southern accent as he looked around and scanned through the ruins.

It wasn't that the vulpine wasn't sentimental about this, deep under his bike helmet, he was frowning at all this devastation. However, he knew that survival was a top priority as he looked around for supplies. Getting upset wouldn't change anything, and the fox was in survival mode as he looked around the town. On one hand, the fox wanted to settle down and prepare to move out while scavaging some more, on the other he knew that perhaps raiders and the lawless would be out there, just waiting for them. 

"I reckon we best take all we can carry and mossy on out of these parts before some hooligans or some no-good varmints come and give us trouble." The fox said to the dragon and the chimera.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

(I suppose now we wait for @Thicchimera )


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 3, 2020)

- But, where to now ?

The chimera slightly frowns, worried at the situation.

- Do you guys know anywhere else safe in this planet-turned-wasteland place ? I heard of some town far from here, somehow still holding up OK after the chaos, but I don't know for certain. It's about... east of here, I think.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 3, 2020)

"Hmm....I think that I had a map somewhere in this sack....but the vulpine's right. We should probably scavenge for what we can find. Anything can be turned into something useful. I'll go around and look on the inside of these beater cars. I can probably find some scrap in here.....something could come of that......I'll be looking for some empty bottles, maybe some old rags. We can make a tourniquet out of those," the ferret said, setting the bag down as he rummaged through the contents. After a while, he pulled our a ripped map, one with a full half page. "This is all I could get. The other half got ripped off.......well, I'm off to see what I can find....," Rai said, handing the map to Jin as he gestured to the fox that he was going to look around for some spare parts of anything. Slinging his shotgun over his back, Rai went off to go look for parts, staying close to the group as he picked the doors of cars, lifting the hoods in search for anything useful, especially scrap. All Rai knew was that is was going to be a long day....

(I'm sorry, I had to make the Days Gone reference with the scrap and rags and bottles. It was too good to pass up!)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

(I'll have to reply tomorrow, it's late. )


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (I'll have to reply tomorrow, it's late. )



(Gotcha pal! See ya! *Tips hat*)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 4, 2020)

[Day 1]
[8:15 AM]

Jin looks at the map, seemingly the map of the capital and the surrounding outskirts. Thankfully it's still somewhat readable.
The capital is to the east of here, but it's still somewhat far away. Hopefully the supplies are enough for the trip.
Then he also joins the other two in looking for anything useful.

- Lemme know if you find any scrap metals or components like bolts, nails and nuts. Or tools, like repair hammers. I can help repair and maintain our weapons and armors.

The ghost town is empty and in ruin, but with a keen eye and some handling, perhaps there are still somethings useful yet overlooked.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 4, 2020)

(@Jaredthefox92 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany time now)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (@Jaredthefox92 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany time now)



(Ah, he might be in a different timezone)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 5, 2020)

(*inserts VoiceoverPete here* attention all adventurers in Lovecraftian horrors : Jin needs your help)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (*inserts VoiceoverPete here* attention all adventurers in Lovecraftian horrors : Jin needs your help)




(Hehe, I'll give him some time. Maybe he's busy?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 6, 2020)

(Sooooo much for "tomorrow", heh.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

(Aha, hah. Well, guess he'll be back. I still have hope he'll return! *Starts whistling to cancel out the ambiance*)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 6, 2020)

( @Jaredthefox92 hey uh, just a "friendly" remind that if there's no response from you by the end of this wednesday, I'd have to progress the rp.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

(I'm sure he'd be back. Hopefully. Maybe. *Keeps whistling* Should we do our own, out of this one or something?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (I'm sure he'd be back. Hopefully. Maybe. *Keeps whistling* Should we do our own, out of this one or something?


(I mean, if you feel like having feedbacks for my sona. I have a thread here in the forum.
You already seen the arts, so the only thing you probably haven't is his list of powers.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 6, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (I mean, if you feel like having feedbacks for my sona. I have a thread here in the forum.
> You already seen the arts, so the only thing you probably haven't is his list of powers.)



(I don't mind. I'm just bored, and most of the people I talk to are...uhh..snapped out of reality. Since you seem to be really skilled, I think we should just go at it.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (I don't mind. I'm just bored, and most of the people I talk to are...uhh..snapped out of reality. Since you seem to be really skilled, I think we should just go at it.)


(Welp, anyway, here's the thread. It's still a mess and I gotta clean it up, though.)
forums.furaffinity.net: My sona, Jin


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

( @Ruki-the-Zorua @Jaredthefox92 I have a feeling the RP just got to a bad stop.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ( @Ruki-the-Zorua @Jaredthefox92 I have a feeling the RP just got to a bad stop.)



What? What do you mean? What happened?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> What? What do you mean? What happened?


(Like, I have a feeling it's not going anywhere, at this rate.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

(Oooh...well, I got news! I posted my character sona on fursona discussion, so we can rp, one on one!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

(Welp, sorry @Jaredthefox92 but I gotta progress the RP.)


Thicchimera said:


> [Day 1]
> [8:15 AM]
> 
> Jin looks at the map, seemingly the map of the capital and the surrounding outskirts. Thankfully it's still somewhat readable.
> ...


( @Ruki-the-Zorua your turn now)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Welp, sorry @Jaredthefox92 but I gotta progress the RP.)
> 
> ( @Ruki-the-Zorua your turn now)



(Ah? It is? Oh, okie.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

Rai gave a small nod, getting up and wandering over to an abandoned vehicle. Using his stainless steel survival knife, SOG edition, he picked the hood, unlocking it as he rummaged around the inside of the cars' engine, taking out some valuable scrap. Hastily shoving it into his backpack, he did the same thing with the three cars there, finding things of usefulness. A wrench, a baton that happened to be in the passenger's side glove compartment. He got up, going and looking in some of the houses, finding some medical supplies, albeit aged. Going back over to the Chimera, Rai smiled faintly, and showed the stuff that he gathered. "So this is what I managed to find. Half decent stuff, but good enough to patch any one of us up in case of an injury. I have a few bottles and rags, so when we reach our next stop, I'll make a few unlit molotovs. So, we ready to go?," the ferret asked, looking around at the destruction, which, for some reason, felt too surreal to believe, even for him....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

[Day 1]
[8:25 AM]

- That'd do... though, I have to admit this, as much as I hate it, that... I... have no idea how to read this map.

The chimera sighs, embarrassed.

- I'm terrible at navigating directions. Hell, can't even tell which is north, south, east or west. North star be damned, seriously.

He scratches his head, feeling pretty bad about himself.

- Can you... show me how to read it ? I don't wanna be a total good-for-nothing dead weight.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

The ferret nodded, going over and tracing his finger long the map, smiling softly. "This map is telling us that right here, at the top, this is the North side, and the x that marks it is where we are now. The many different areas of which we haven't been is the places that are on the outside of our territorial exploration range. This spot here, where the skulls are, these are spots that I heard were death zones, and it is highly recommended that we avoid those areas at all cost, unless we have the ability to even fights those.....," Rai trailed off, a somber look in his eyes. The ferret quickly shook his head, wiping a stray tear. "N-Nevermind that. Anyways, this spot here, that shows a plus, these are areas that we could go to. This one place here, this is a place I recommend. I hear there are some survivors in that area, and possibly supplies too, so we could have something to scavenge. And don't worry friend, when someone gave me this map, I didn't know how to read it either.....it's a new thing for both of us," Rai reassured, patting Jin on the back. Truth be told, he really wanted to reach that spot before nightfall....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

(I thought it's just a paper map with none of those symbols... welp)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (I thought it's just a paper map with none of those symbols... welp)



(Whoop! Sorry pal! My lack of explaining!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

[Day 1]
[8:27 AM]

The chimera feels pretty embarrassed about those seemingly-obvious symbols on the map. Of course those skulls would mean death, what else ?
Though he still nods in acknowledgement.

- Alright, so we're going to one of those "plus" areas...

He takes a closer look at the map, at the spot that Rai recommends, to the east of their current location. Apparently the only way to reach there is to pass through some kind of big forest, though... big enough to make it impossible to go around, especially when time isn't on their side.

- I have a feeling we're still gonna have to bring on some fight... that forest doesn't look too friendly for me.

He shows Rai the hammer.

- Just a friendly heads-up, I can keep our equipment in shape, but not... ourselves in shape. So, if we're to make it, and make it quick... be careful.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

The ferret nodded as the Chimera spoke, sighing a little as he looked at the design of the forest. "Oh shoot, I almost forgot bout that place....back when everything used to be peaceful, it was a local forest, full of wildlife and such. I'd advise caution going in that territory....," Rai said softly, pulling his shotgun in front of him, checking how many was in the tube. "Well....I got five shots.....and five shells to spare.....so that's all I got there....and this pistol has two mags.....and I have one knife....but close quarters combat is risky....so those spare rags and medical should be good to patch us up in case....you know....," the ferret said, looking at the hammer. "Ah, gotcha. Don't worry, there's medical in this bag in case we get hurt. I'll try to engage them hands-on as to preserve ammunition......and you?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

[Day 1]
[8:30 AM]

- I have... this hammer, a set of armor, and a pair of shotguns. Though, the armor is pretty heavy and not suited for long-distance traveling, and the shotguns would be pretty cumbersome so I keep them... "somewhere else". The shotguns use energy projectiles so they can recharge, and never run out of ammo, but the recharge isn't that great. As for the hammer...

The chimera pauses a bit so Rai can catch up.

- I can summon weapons. Like, say, conjure a sword out of thin air and send it flying at the target to do damage. Though, this power uses up my energy, and if I just "spam" it then I'd be pretty drained. However, if there's any source of energy from outside, for example a fire, or just literally water, or even wind, then I can shape them into physical, tangible, solid weapons and do the same as with summoning weapons earlier, but without using my energy. Down side is, I can only make standard melee weapons like swords, spears, hammers, maces, axes and such. Not guns, bows, crossbows, claws, knuckles, or the likes.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

"Hmm.....well, seems your better well equipped than I could ever be! It's like your a walking medieval armory almost!," the ferret smiled, attempting to make light of the situation, and in an attempt to make the mammoth feel credited for his abilities. "Alright, I'll cover the long range attacks. I can find a few materials and craft a bow, and some makeshift arrows should be good.....yet, I'll need to find some good materials.....somewhere...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

[Day 1]
[8:35 AM]

- Actually, my suggestion is to keep your distance all the time. So both of us will go for long-range attacks. Cuz, with the freakish nightmarish abominations like the ones you probably have seen... I doubt you'd wanna get near and try to hack away at them with a sword or smash them with a hammer. Me, I'd rather get a... flamethrower, and watch them burn.

The chimera's tone of voice is slightly off at the end, like he gets distracted mid-sentence because of something. Then he immediately adjusts the backpack, and starts walking down the road, to the area that Rai recommended earlier, on the map. The forest isn't in sight yet, but it's certainly not going to be a good sight when they see it.

- Anyway, let's move. We got a long way ahead of us...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 8, 2020)

The ferret gave a small nod, looking ahead at the territory ahead of them. He knew this was going to be a long trip, and an even longer battle if things went sideways, which, secretly, he was hoping wouldn't happen. The ferret listened to the chimera, nodding slightly. He caught that odd tone at the end, tilting his head. "Alright....well.....guess we gotta go along then....let's get this over with....," Rai sighed, looking at the path ahead of them. A long journey was ahead of them.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 8, 2020)

(hey, is the map some kind of digital map ? cuz if it has the skulls for the areas infested with monsters, and the plus signs for safe places, then I think it isn't just a paper map, but some digital map updated to show the current situation going on in the world)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

[Day 1]
[9:30 AM]

It's been an hour just walking, and the chimera feels his feet on fire. The road is barely visible with the stones, dusts and sands all over, and the sky looks like a storm is coming, with all those dark clouds looming over.
Or they're just smokes, the aftermath of the world wars that seemed to never end.
Small talks are all the two can really think of to keep each other company, and to make the journey less boring and exhausting.
In this kind of situation, they can either trust each other, or just try to murder each other right here to claim all the supplies. However, the thought of being completely isolated and alone in a vast, empty world like this would be much more than a challenge against a person's natural tendency to seek out companionship. Insanity and madness would be the only outcome, and would only be a matter of time in that case.
And so, without having to explicitly bring it up, the two just decide that they just have to trust each other.
Rai learns of the chimera's name, as Jin. Jin, in return, learns the ferret's name to be Rai. A bit about their background too. A blacksmith and enchanter, trying to find his place in this post-apocalypse world. An ex-CEO whose professions and experiences mostly come from his life in the military in various operations.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

Rai gave the chimera a soft smile, looking around as they trudged onward. He had done extremely long walking cycles like these for the SEALS training, so thankfully, it didn't affect him as bad. His friend however, it's almost like you can hear his feet saying this doesn't feel good! As they walked along the path, they slowly got to know one another, and the ferret left behind all thoughts of the Chimera double-crossing him. Being alone was like being trapped in a  void where it's only you, and the obscurities of the world around you. Without someone to relieve that insanity, one would succumb to their own dark intentions. The ferret knew this experience well. Serving two years as a POW truly told that much. As they walked along, Rai looked around, spotting his old company building. He knew that might be of some use since he knew that building like the back of his hand, but he wasn't sure if it was entirely safe. He kept a secret weapons stash hidden, but he was sure it was long gone now.. Raiders try any and everything to get goods, so there was no doubt that his stuff had been stolen. Sighing, he saluted his building for the last time, then kept on walking. Shaking hands with the Admiral....if only he knew that was the last time they'd ever shake hands......at least he knew he could trust Jin. Flashbacks would have to wait.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Shaking hands with the Admiral....if only he knew that was the last time they'd ever shake hands...


ferret CEO made men cry


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ferret CEO made men cry



Hehe, Top 10 RP moments that made Soldiers Cry


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Rai gave the chimera a soft smile, looking around as they trudged onward. He had done extremely long walking cycles like these for the SEALS training, so thankfully, it didn't affect him as bad. His friend however, it's almost like you can hear his feet saying this doesn't feel good! As they walked along the path, they slowly got to know one another, and the ferret left behind all thoughts of the Chimera double-crossing him. Being alone was like being trapped in a  void where it's only you, and the obscurities of the world around you. Without someone to relieve that insanity, one would succumb to their own dark intentions. The ferret knew this experience well. Serving two years as a POW truly told that much. As they walked along, Rai looked around, spotting his old company building. He knew that might be of some use since he knew that building like the back of his hand, but he wasn't sure if it was entirely safe. He kept a secret weapons stash hidden, but he was sure it was long gone now.. Raiders try any and everything to get goods, so there was no doubt that his stuff had been stolen. Sighing, he saluted his building for the last time, then kept on walking. Shaking hands with the Admiral....if only he knew that was the last time they'd ever shake hands......at least he knew he could trust Jin. Flashbacks would have to wait.....


Jin watches as Rai salutes the building. He, too, feels a spark of grief and remorse washing over him, even though he can't quite put his finger on it. It is there, and he certainly feels it, though. Rai must have lost someone dear to him, and that building must have been like a home, a family to him.

- I kind of did the same with my anvil and forge, too... they had always been there for me since about 10 years ago, always there for me in making all the weapons and armors for my business.

He grips on the hammer tighter.

- The forge was enchanted to make it possible for me to forge pure, raw, intangible magic energy into physical, solid, tangible weapons. It was my most valuable belonging. When the attack broke out, though, I had to do it. I had to break it down and absorb all that enchantment into the hammer. I didn't really think straight at that moment though, just that it was so dear to me but I couldn't take it along... is it weird I get emotional over an inanimate object ?

He looks away a bit, still having quite the heavy tone in his voice.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

The ferret faces the chimera, smiling faintly, and nodding a little. "Don't worry, it's normal to have that kind of respect and affection for a place. Places are almost like people in a sense," the ferret explained, crouching down as he sat on one knee. "In a way, a place can be a memory....a longtime friend that's always been there for you....it's like the one person that'll never leave you....the one guy/girl that always has your back..housed your deepest, darkest memories....treasured every action you did....it was the one place that made you feel whole.....and to take it apart is almost as difficult as killing....," Rai said softly, a stray tear creeping down his cheek. He sighed, took in a shuddering breath, and continued. "It'll always be there for you....the good times and the bad....w.as all you and the place went through...in a sense...y-you...bonded...," Rai choked, whining a bit as he stood back up, his paw over his face. His breathing was rather shaky as he fought back tears. "T-That's what your forge was like....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

[Day 1]
[9:45 AM]

- Dang it... now you gonna make me cry, dude.

Jin wipes his face and already has his palm wet with tears. Rai was right, though.
Now, it goes without saying that Jin would be absolutely devastated if he ever lost his hammer. He treasures it as much as a kid loves their stuffed animal plushies. If it were to ever be gone, he'd probably be unable to function for at least a few months.
He clears his throat and picks up the pace again.

- Let's... go. We better hurry up. The sooner we get to the town, the better.

[10:45 AM]

Another hour passes. The forest slowly comes into view. Through the barren, lifeless wasteland, the forest is now in front of the two... but it doesn't make the scene much better, if at all.
At least now they have something to worried about, rather than getting all too sentimental over their pasts before the world came to be such a pit of hell as it is now.

- Alright, ready your weapons... but try to save up our supplies. Best if we don't have to get into a single fight.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

The ferret gave a small smile, nodding as he wiped his face, calming down. He had to remember that SEALS don't cry, only underwater counts as tears. "R-Right....alright, let's go...," the ferret said softly, getting serious once more as he stood back up. As they walked on, the forest came into the clearing, but this only worried Rai more. He had plenty of experience fighting in the forest. Not that he'd like to battle, but he had to do this. Either that or roll over and play dead. Unfortunately, only possums get that good luck, so he had to battle it out. "Alright.....I'll get set....," Rai said, taking out his shotgun. He looked it over for a few second, checking the rounds and the weapon's condition. He nodded as he swapped out the  current shells with incendiary rounds, wanting to make sure if he shot one, that it'll burn with 3000 degree shells. "Right. Stay frosty....," Rai said, feeling a tad bit better that he got to use his old military sayings. For long range combat, he wished he had his M4A1.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

[Day 1]
[10:45 AM]
[The Forest]

As the two get in the forest, the scene abruptly changes. While outside, it's clearly daylight, in the morning... but inside the forest, it's as dark as midnight.
The atmosphere doesn't even look like it's due to the leaves being so thick that they block out the sunlight... it's as if the region inside, with the forest as its boundary, is somehow permanently and unnaturally dark.

- This isn't good... really not good... you have a flashlight or anything to light the way ?... My armor has night vision but it's way too heavy, if there're monsters nearby then I'd just be begging them to come at us.

Jin looks around, nervous. Being a herbivore, his eye sight in the dark is pretty limited. What's worse, he's near-sighted, which only makes it less a problem and more a danger for him, in a dark place like this.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

The ferret looked around, feeling the heavy ambiance in this place. The unnatural darkness made him uneasy, and he had to really stay on his toes now. He could see far, but in this darkness, he had to squint just to remotely see. He sighed just a little. He'd have to ask his demon for better eyesight. He nodded at Jin's question, then closed his eyes for a few, mumbling in demonic tongue. After a while, he opened his eyes, which took on a fiery red color as he looked around. Thankfully, this altered demon sight could see the darkness, but the downfall was that he'd have to be Jin's eyes, alerting him of any incoming foe. Looks like squad tactics would have to play in now. "Yeah, you take this. It's a high-powered LED flashlight, and it'll light the way. I'll be your eyes for far range, and you'll be my eyes for close range. I'll be using the o clock method, so watch your angles......," Rai said quietly, but loud enough for only Jin to hear. Cautiously, he looked around, watching all their sides as he slowly guided them through the darkness, but seeing no way out so far. He sighed softly, a bead of nervous sweat trickling down his head. Death in an unnatural forest was the last thing he'd want.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

[Day 1]
[10:55 AM]
[The Forest]

Jin notices Rai's demonic eyes and is a bit more uneasy at that.

- Didn't think you'd have some demonic powers like that... if you just pull that off right here right now, I guess you trust me enough and also want us to survive this whole ordeal, huh ?

In truth, Jin does have something of his own too, but he hasn't told Rai of it yet. He has just made an ally now, last thing he wants is breaking that trust by revealing the terrible truth about him. So he just takes the flashlight and has his hammer readied.

- And, o'clock method ?... I have zero idea how that works, so... if things get bad I'll just put on my armor. Don't worry.

As the two head deeper into the forest, and still no way out in sight yet, the silence really makes Jin nervous and uneasy.

- ... Hey, I know this sounds weird but can you hold my tail ? That way we'd stick together better and not stray off. Or, at least I won't. I could try to listen to your footsteps but I can't focus on that and trying to find a way in this place, at once...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

The ferret gave a small nod, looking up at the Chimera. "Yeah...the whole demon thing is a long story, but I trust you....almost with my life already. In times like these, it would be better to trust then to rebel. I've learned that uneasy rifts between comrades leads to a hasty death, and I'd very much want to keep you safe from all this...and I mean it," the ferret said, genuinely meaning this. He could feel, or at least, his demon could feel a power that Jin had as well, but it was unknown to him yet. Still, as they walked along the forest, he heard Jin's request, nodding as he took hold of his tail. "Alright. I'll watch our backs, and I'll let you know iif there is a threat that has yet to reveal itself....," Rai said, keeping an eye out for anything that might be dangerous or not. So far, silence. Normally, Rai liked silence, but silence like this was just foreboding, eerie......


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

[Day 1]
[11:00 AM]
[The Forest]

Jin feels so much better when his tail is held, as he lets out a sigh of relief. A feeling of infinite comfort for him, especially since being left behind and alone in the dark would get on his nerves. He'd be too fearful and scared to think rationally, if at all.
Instead, with Rai holding his tail, Jin feels slightly more confident.

- That's so much better now... thanks.

[11:30 AM]

They press on a while more, until they see... a silouhette from afar, behind the trees. A figure, to be exact. In white robes.
Jin would've believed that to be a person, but the robes glowing white in the darkness makes him have second thought as fast as his fur stands. Even Rai could feel Jin's tail fur stand, when that... thing... comes into view.
All his confidence and courage, gone. Abruptly replaced with terror.

- ... Help...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 9, 2020)

The ferret gave a small smile when Jin says thanks, wagging his own tail as he continues to press onward, walking along with the Chimera. "No problem pal. I did stuff like this all the time for my SEAL pals back then...," Rai said softly, looking around as they continued along. As they walked, the ferret opened his maw, as to start more small talk, when he heard Jin say help, feeling his fur raise on end.. Alarmed, he ran in front of Jin, tracing his petrified look of fear to where he was staring at. The figure in white robes, or whatever it was, didn't seem to have much of an effect on the ferret like it did the Chimera, and he got defensive. He angled his shotgun, pointing to the figure. "Hey! I don't know if you are an ally or an enemy....but I suggest you stay right there.....," Rai warned, angling the sights of the weapon at the being. He stood in front of Jin, not wanting his new ally to be hurt in any way. If he would have to resort to Controlled Rage State, he'll go there, but first, he had to test the waters with normal damage means first. Cocking the shotgun, Rai growled at the being, standing his ground. "I'm warning you, back off!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 9, 2020)

The figure remains right where it is, far away and behind the trees, a good distance in between itself and the two, and not moving an inch. It doesn't even seem to react to Rai's warning, if at all.
Something else does, though.
Following Rai's rather loud warning, there are sounds of footsteps coming from the bushes and leaves on the ground, getting closer and closer, until the two face off a humanoid creature... with fungi and flowers growing all over its body. Its head is a gigantic mushroom, and its hands mutated to have pretty sharp claws.
When seeing it, Jin is pretty freaked out, but... it's still better than that ghostly "person in white".
As the abomination quickly closes the distance with its freakish speed, Jin raises his hammer up ; a large, translucent, white, glass-like round shield appears out of thin air in between the two and the monster. He pushes his palm forward, causing the shield to ram at the monster violently, knocking it back with mere blunt force.

- The hell is that thing !?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Rai immediately took notice to the other creature, shooting it a quick glance to the side. When he looked at it, he tilted his head in confusion. It looked like a clicker from The Last of Us, but he really didn't want to think about those kinds of creatures right now, especially when this ghostly figure was in front of them. It didn't move, and wasn't that much of a threat....at the moment, so the ferret directed his attention to the fungi monster. He tensed as it came close, closing the gap rather quickly, and before he could react, he watched as the Chimera pushed it back with his shield. "I honestly have no clue, but there's no time to waste. We'll take him down quick, and focus back on that translucent figure!," Rai barked, shooting off a round at the creature, the end of his shotgun barrel erupting in flames as the red hot 3000 degree buckshot shells engulfed his target. The ferret cocked the shotgun, the empty shell clattering to the ground as he waited to see if it had any impact as a bead of sweat trickled down his forehead. Just what he needed. Clickers. If only he had Joel's number....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

The monster is, quite literally, roasted and toasted well-done and thorough with the fire bullets. It lets out inhuman, unnatural grunting noises, like wood barks cracking mixed with reptilian hissing, while flailing in the air, its fleshy body easily set on fire. However, it still tries to come at the two, despite being heavily injured.
Jin is pretty freakex out but doesn't let up, and this time brings his hammer upward in a decisive, determined motion.
The fire still burning on the monster quickly shifts and turns into what looks like fiery dagger/knife blades, as they pierce it from inside out clean off and burn it deep inside as well !
The monster is enraged now and still tries to come at Jin and Rai, looking like it's going to literally throw itself right at them !

- Shit shit shit shit shit ! Take cover !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Rai watched as the beast contorted and flailed, looking at his gun with quizzical question. _Holy hell, this gun did that damage?,_" the ferret pondered to himself, watching as the beast got back up, observing the wounds that it had. He watched as it got back up, seeing that it's flesh burned with ease, and thought that this was at least decent compared to what he saw back on the force. As soon as Jin mentioned that it was literally about to throw itself at them both, the ferret nodded, immediately diving behind a tree, taking cover as he waited for the beast to fling itself. He watched Jin, aiming the gun at the monster just to make sure that if he did pounce, that if he somehow managed to land on his ally, his new dessert would be a face-full of incendiary shells. He'd be darned if he was o lose another....not on this ferret's watch! Watching and waiting, Rai took cover, getting his gun set in case this inevitable occurred. Or maybe this Chimera had some more tricks up his sleeve that Rai hasn't seen yet.....and his demon seemed abundantly aware of this too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

(I am now officially making Jin the last elemental bender lol)

Jin also dodges to the opposite side, to see where the monster would come at.
Its attention seems to be towards Rai, for whatever reason, and even though fatally injured, it obviously won't stop that easily.
Jin slams the hammer down, causing the ground to tremble a bit and crack apart, while yelling at the monster :

- Hey over here, fuck face !

Then he brings his other, empty hand upwards, as he stands up.
The ground makes a heavy "shake" as several small stone pillars errupt from below and impale at it like a barricade of spears, pinning it in place.

- Go for it !

(You better say *"Try this on for Rai !"* or I'll be a little bit disappointed at you... lol)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

(Hah, last bender of materials. And don't worry, I'll definitely do that!)

The ferret watched as the Chimera moved, sighing a bit. _Good, _he thought from behind cover of the tree. He watched as the creature seemingly had it's interest in him, and saw it going for him now. _Not good_," Rai thought, nervously bringing the shotgun up at the creature. He stumbled a bit as Jin slammed the ground with his hammer, making the Earth shake as he watched cracks appear from the ground. He saw the beast get impaled by stone pillars the came up from the ground, looked at Jin, hearing his ushered prompt, and smirked. He whipped out the shotgun, getting on top of a nearby boulder to be face leveled with the creature. Aiming down the sights at it's twisted, gnarled face, the ferret delivered his quip. "Hey, Clicker! Try this on for Rai!," the ferret yelled, blasting him dead in the face with another round of 3000 degree shells, making sure it had impact. He jumped down, getting out of the monster's range of attack before he watched, waiting to see if it had any impact, or effect for that matter. *Hot *dang, the ferret thought. I love these darn shells.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

[Day 1]
[11:50 AM]
[The Forest]

The monster was already battered and broken from Jin's shield bash, then shredded apart some more from Rai's initial barrage of fire bullets. Followed up with Jin turning the fire into blades to rip it apart even more, then literally poked full of holes from the stone pillars, and ended with Rai's one last point-blank shotgun blast.
Needless to say, the monster couldn't last against the two's series of back-to-back attacks, and (quite literally) *gone. Reduced to atoms.*
Jin lets out a sigh of relief and gives a thumbs up :

- Nice one, pal. Your fire bullets and my... elemental-forging power. We sure showed that one what's what, didn't we ?... By the way, did you literally just say "Try this on for Rai" ?...

He gives Rai another thumbs up. This time... more enthusiastic than the last.

- I've only known you for half a day and I wanna name my firstborn son after you.

Then he chuckles and wipes off his soaked-sweat forehead.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret smiled, relaxing only a little as he let up, reloading the two shells he used in that last fight. He was somewhat surprised. He actually thought that he might use more, but turns out, he didn't really need to. His ally was real strong, and his shotgun surprised him. Normally guns are weak against beings like these, so it was times like this that made Rai appreciate fire. He looked at Jin, smiling softly as he once again stood next to his friend. "We sure did! Beast never knew what hit him!," Rai said cheerily, smiling broadly. "And yes, I did say that. I was feeling like I should deliver some one liner before the kill...," Rai giggled, looking around. He gave a small blush when Jin said he wanted to name his firstborn after him, pawing at the Chimera. "Aww, you're too kind! Really, I should be the one thanking you for all this. I don't know what he would've done if it hadn't been for your quick thinking with those spikes!," the ferret said softly, looking around for that one figure. "Say, where's that one ghostly apparition that we saw earlier?....did it leave?...," Rai asked, swishing his tail back and forth slowly. In all honesty, he _sincerely hoped_ it left. Figures like that really have the _Evil Within.
_
_(Shameless reference)_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin is just about to say something in response to Rai's comment on Jin's quick thinking (he's really not that much of a quick-wit person, most of the time he just throws whatever he can think of at the enemies and hopes for the best), when Rai mentions him of that ghostly figure, and his expression changes faster than bullet shells drop on the ground. He turns to that direction...
It's still there.
He takes a deep breath, looking like he's feeling some kind of chill down his spine.
Even with all the actions earlier, all the weight of his body build, and all the sweat on him at the moment, Jin still feels uneasy just from the look at it. Though, he's less scared now, that's for certain.
He gulps, and stares into the distance a bit more.

- ... I have a feeling it's not gonna go... and, worst of all, that's the way we gotta go to get to the town, according to the map.

He grips the hammer tight.

- ... I don't feel like going around, last thing I want is geting lost, especially in this dark forest. If that thing is hostile and tries to attack us... we fight back. Though, if it's one of those ghosts that you can't hit, and they literally just pass through all you throw at them... we make a run for it and just, fuck everything.

He pushes his palm at one side of the head of the hammer. The grip extends longer, and the head turns much bigger, into some kind of club.





He takes another deep breath, and holds the weapon tight with two hands.

- Alright, I'm ready... I'll admit, I'm scared as fuck right now... but if that thing can be hit, then I'm hitting it so hard its grave would break into pieces.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

(Ooh, mythic looking!)

The ferret sighed, looking at the ghostly figure. "Well....I suppose.....but first, I'm going to try to go over to it, see if it really is dangerous, or if it's just a lost soul wandering the forest.....I mean...it could've been one of the people who were killed in this very forest....and their souls might be doomed to forever roam this place....yet again, this is just a theory....," Rai said softly, slinging his shotgun over his shoulder as he went over to the ghostly apparition. He stood in front of it, holding his paws up to show that he wasn't a threat of any kind. "Hello there....err.....are you lost?....and if so.....what are you exactly?....," the ferret asked kindly, wanting to make sure he appeared as friendly. He didn't have much experience with ghosts and wispy being, but what he did know was that if you tried to be kind, maybe the spirit would respond, and hopefully, not, kill you or something. The ferret grew nervous as he watched the spirit, ghost, whatever it was, hoping to the moon and stars that it was safe to be around. His tail went from swishing around to holding still, making sure that if it did attack, he would be ready to evade on the drop of a dime. He wanted to make sure this encounter wouldn't be his last. Nervously, the ferret waited to see if it would do anything, his ear flicking around as he looked around for a few, then back at the spirit. _Please don't be dangerous....don't make me regret this....._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

As Rai gets closer, the figure slowly comes into view... it is indeed a ghost. A half-broken skeleton, worn in white robes, floating in the air, above what looks like a dug-up and abandoned grave. However, it has no reaction or response to Rai approaching it or his question to it.
As he gets closer, though, the ghost slowly fades away, until when he's in front of it, and it's just barely visible, no more than a blurry silouhette.
Other than that, it doesn't seem to even acknowledge Rai's presence near it.
There is an unnatural, creepy cold surrounding the grave and the ghost, the air of the dead. The cold that can make people really uncomfortable, especially if they're sweating from being hot after doing heavy works. It'd feel like having a cold and a fever at the same time, both cold and hot, both inside and outside. It's enough to make people sick.
Jin sees the ghost fading away too, until it's too blurry for him, especially due to his bad eyesight in the dark. He follows Rai until he, too, sees that the ghost is just barely visible, hovering above the grave.
The tombstone is too broken to be readable ; whatever texts on it are covered in dirts and dusts as well.
It's too dark to see inside the grave... literally pitch-black darkness. Almost like an empty void down there.
And Jin doesn't want to even suggest shining a flashlight in. Obviously the biggest red flag to do that.

- ... I think we're "safe" to go... c-come on, dude...

Jin whispers to Rai while slightly pulling his arms. If even one with demonic powers like Rai, at least from what Jin sees, is THIS scared and uncomfortable around a ghost... Jin doesn't want to try his luck either.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret watched, seeing that it felt as if it was nothing. There seemed to be no reaction to him being there, and judging from the way it looked, this could possibly be a grave of someone who had their eternal rest disturbed. Rai looked down at the grave, seeing that it looked like a void of emptiness, and from the looks of it, the skeleton wasn't moving. Definitely a disturbed one, and how sad it was. The cold feeling that he felt wasn't natural either, for the forest was somewhat warm in it's own right. Truth be told, he was just seeing if he could comfort this being, but upon seeing all of this, there was little he could do. The nervous beads of sweat felt like ice cold drops on his head as he shakily backed away, sighing a little as he stooped down, resting a flower on top of the dug up grave. "At least the best I can do is pay respects to the disturbed....," the ferret said softly, bowing to the grave as he hastily backed away from it. He wiped his head, seeing the sweat on his palm. Wow, that was an experience that should be felt by _nobody. _The ferret nodded, quickly backing away as he walked off with Jin. Never again.....that was something that not even Rai could bear to do....and something seemed off about it, but he really wasn't going to stick around to find out.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

The ghost, indeed, doesn't chase the two... oh thank god it doesn't. It doesn't even look at them as they take their leave. It just doesn't seem to care. Thank goodness for that.
Jin takes a deep breath and wipes off his sweat again.

- Glad we don't have to deal with it... I'm really not in the mood to defend myself against a hostile ghost right now...

The two press on the old road, visible on the map but barely so in their sight, what with the darkness of this accursed forest and the trees getting in the way.
As they keep going, though, Jin slightly grips on Rai's hand a bit tighter.

- ... Do you hear something ?...

He stays as still as he can and tries his best to pick up whatever noises are bothering him...
They sound like crickets ? Or just small insects, chittering inside the tree canopies... but from the noises, it seem to be a lot of them.
He aims the flashlight at the trees around him, and indeed see a few insect moving on the tree barks... wait, are are they fungi ?
He looks a bit closer... and, silently, freaks out even more than when he sees the ghost.
They are literally flowers and fungi, creeping and crawling along the trees. The trees themselves, seem to have... patches and pieces of flehs fused with the barks. What's worse, there are some kind of small tubes, almost like veins, beneath those pieces of flesh.

- ... Hey... Rai... on a scale of 1 to 10, how much do you wanna go on a full-force deforestation right now ?... I'll go first. 100 out of 10.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret nodded slightly, glad that the ghost seemed to just not care about anything. Either way it went, he was not ready to deal with The Ring brought to life, and if he were to battle that, there would be more than blood, he's sure."Yeah....glad that didn't go sideways......so....yeah...," Rai said softly, looking around as they pressed onward. As they went along their way, Rai gave a small wince as he looked at Jin, then looked around at the trees and such. He took one look at the odd looking tree, looking at it closer to reveal the grotesque figure of how it looked. The flesh pieces on the tree were really something that made him hate Mr. Beast for planting so many of them...."Wow.....uhh....that....is nasty.....," Rai said softly, eyeing the tree with disgust. "1,000,000 out of ten. That's where I stand....," the ferret said softly, taking a match from his pocket as he breathed a small flame on it, lighting the match. "Should we burn it? Or should we leave it?," the ferret asked, swishing his tail along slowly. He really wanted to burn it....with intent...just, burn the thing, please.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin looks around and shivers a bit, as he points at other trees that seem to have the same... fate.

- There're too many of them... might be a waste of our supplies for now. Trust me, I wanna just bomb the shit outta this hellhole right now too, but let's get to the town to collect ourselves first-

Before he finishes it, however, one of those flesh trees seem to... notice the lit match in Rai's hand. A branch starts to reel itself backward, freakishly fluid for something made of wood, then whips at Rai. Thankfully, it's blocked off by Jin's shield before it could hit the ferret.
At this point, he's had enough. A half-living, half-humanoid, mushroom monster. Then a ghost. Now literally a LIVING tree !?

- Yeah, fuck it, I take it back. Light it up, and we're outta here ! Fuck being caution ! We run the hell outta here !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Rai looked at Jin, sighing as he nods a little. "Yeah, I can understand tha-", the ferret halts, for that word that Jin said triggered something. He took one sentence into grave understanding, the one where he said he wants to bomb the crap out of the place. The ferret tensed up a bit, shaking slightly. His memories were flashing back to when he was at war, and the M16A4 in his paw rattled from how many times he was shooting it. "That's it, we're gonna bomb the crap outta this heckhole! Light 'em up Rai!," one of his comrades said to him as the ferret issued a airstrike at their location. Flashing back to now, the ferret was still and unmoving, his fur raising as he shuddered violently. Apparently he was having a PTSD episode, which would explain why he didn't react when the tree branch whipped at the ferret. Rai was taken back by those words, and his pupils went tiny as he slipped further into his episode. He screamed out of nowhere, pulling out his pistol as he shot at the sky, yelling unintelligible phrases as he took cover behind a tree. He let out a mad snarl as his fur engulfed itself in flames, his eyes going red for a few as he breathed a torrent of blue flames across some of the trees. The ferret returned to normal, screaming again as he shot the tree, then cowered in a ball, shaking and whimpering as he pawed at the air! "Y-You aren't taking me back! W-Watch his six! Twelve o" clock! NO! WAIT!," the ferret screamed at nobody, whining and yelping as he tossed his gun, holding his head. "A-ALPHA SQUAD IS STILL IN THERE! DON'T BLOW THEM UP TOO! STOP! NO!," the ferret cried, unstable in purest fashion.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

It seems the forest can really bring even the best of men down to their lowest. Apparently the unspeakable sight of the trees are too much for the ferret.
Jin watches as Rai... lose himself, and he is just as distressed. Scared that his one and only ally in this hell hole is going nuts. He shakes the ferret violently.

- Dude, snap out of it ! Get a hold of yourself !

He doesn't even notice that Rai really did a number on the trees with his blue flame breath attack, then his pistol shot. He doesn't care. All he wants right now is for his only comrade and ally, to calm down and get back to his sense.
Jin pulls Rai in for a hug, and holds him tight.

- Stay with me, dammit !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret thrashed about frantically, yelping and whimpering as the Chimera held him. "N-NO!....WAIT....wait.....h-huh?.....," Rai questioned, looking around at the forest, which was coated in light blue fire now. He looked to see Jin was hugging him, tilting his head a little. His pupils returned to normal, and his fur lowered back down to it's normal smooth texture. "What.....happened?.....what did I do?....oh no...I lost it again.....I was six weeks clean....," the ferret whined, hugging Jin close. "I-I'm sorry....when you mentioned blowing the place up, it reminded me of a really tough call I had to make back in....yeah.....," the ferret said softly, still a little shaky from everything. "S-sorry....trigger words.....my bad....," Rai said, wagging his tail a little. It was good to see that Jin cared. Most times they put the ferret in a room, locked the door and let him go insane and mad until he either calmed down or bashed himself to unconsciousness. The ferret wagged his tail slowly, then gave the Chimera a fangy grin. "I'm all good now pal!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin keeps the hug tight until Rai stops all the thrashing and yelping, and feels the ferret going back to normal. Then he slightly lets go.

- Trigger words, huh... didn't know that. Must have been really bad for you to get that kind of reaction... I'll try not to mention them again.

He's so relieved, though. If Rai doesn't calm down and keeps on with his crazed outbursts, Jin would have no choice but to try to knock him unconscious, and hope for the best. Thankfully the hug seems to be enough.
He still doesn't mind some of the flesh trees totally fried and toasted with the blue flame. He doesn't even bother to ask Rai why that color. He already knows Rai has some kind of demonic power, and in a world fucked up this bad, up until this point, it's pretty much "anything goes" now. Sometimes it's easier to just accept things as they are, rather than trying to make too much sense of them, because in those cases, one actually usually ends up understanding LESS than before.

- I'm glad you're good now though... but, man, you scared the living hell outta me there, dude. Even worse than the ghost, or those nasty trees, for that matter. It irks me so much when someone gets mentally unstable and just... you know.

He smiles when seeing ferret's fangy grin. It's a bit hard to see his smile, with that enormous trunk and tusks covering almost all his face, but he is indeed smiling. Relieved that, even in the darkest backdrop of terror and madness, a moment of closure could help up a person from their lowest.

- Alright, let's go... good to have you back. Last thing I want is having to fight you if you can't get back to your sense. You're my only ally right now, y'know.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Rai smiled softly, wagging his tail and nodding a little. "Yeah, makes sense. I wouldn't wan to leave you alone in this cold, crazed, Rai-less world....," the ferret joked, making a clear as day reference to Resident Evil 3. Nodding a little, he gave the Chimera a small nuzzle, flicking his ear around a little. "I don't know what would've happened if it hadn't been for you....if I had lost my wits back then, when these creatures were attacking, I would've been long gone....but I'm glad to have someone like you to call my ally....you truly are the best.....," the ferret said softly, smiling broadly. It didn't matter than he just had an episode, he can't stop smiling when he's around Jin. It's like he's a good luck charm or something! Rai wagged his tail faster now, looking around as he saw the burnt trees, ignoring the smell of burnt flesh. "Right. Let's head off then!," the ferret said happily, smiling at Jin. "Yeah....it's good to be back in the world of sanity......I hate losing myself to PTSD......," Rai muttered, ruffling his hair a bit as he scooped up his pistol, hastily reloading it. "If I show remote signs of losing it again, be sure to strip my weapons from me. I might accidentally use up all the ammo in them....and I don't favor melee fighting against creatures like these.....," the ferret said softly, wagging his tail as he slid the gun back into his holster, setting off the path with his friend/ally.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin chuckles a bit at the joke.
Rai is the same for him too. He has a much better chance to walk out of this hellhole alive if he has Rai with him... and he's just glad there's the ferret guy around. Someone he can trust, and not worry about getting stabbed in the back.
Besides, Jin knows he's only good at making and repairing weapons/armors. Everything else like knowing which piece can be used as scraps, which plants or fruits in the wilderness are edible, how to trap and hunt animals, all those survival skills... he has zero experience. He can barely manage his finance, for that matter. Rai would just have to be the best and only thing that's happened to him now, and that's totally fine with him.

- Alright, will try... and, good choice. You really don't wanna melee the things like those trees... or that mushroom monster, for that matter. Get yourself a gun or a grenade, anything, and give them what's what.

The two continue their way through the forest, passing through some more of the flesh trees... but Jin tries his best to just ignore them for now. For the moment, the best option is to get to town, quick, to collect themselves and get some rest.

- So... if you don't mind me asking, what was that PTSD from ? And, I know you're demonic and everything, but care to elaborate on that some more ? I'm pretty curious on... uh, how you work, basically. I have mine to share too, so don't worry about me just prying info outta you, heh.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret smiled, nodding a little as he looked around. Surprisingly, he was slowly getting used to the smell of burnt flesh, or that or his demon side of him really was hungry. Either way it went, he preferred it was him getting used to the smell. "Yeah, I wouldn't wan to touch those at all....not even with a ten foot bar inch pole....," Rai said softly, yet again making another shameless reference, this time to GTA 5 Online. He looked around, then back at Jin, smiling softly. He was glad that a guy like him was on his side. Reliable, caring, and considerate, he was just what Rai had been looking for for the longest. Making sure his guns were loaded, and everything was accounted for, he walked along with the Chimera, knowing the sooner he would get to the town with his friend, the better. The ferret's ears perked at Jin's question to the origins of his PTSD, making the ferret face him. "Ah, that? Well, that was from all the bttles I had before. Going in as a SEAL, officer, marine, all that jazz later came back to bite me in the tail end.......all that warfare did a number on my mindset....and the doctor told me it was a severe case of PTSD when I finally retired.......and well, you can see where it left me. My marriage ended quick, the children were taken because my...err....'partner' believed that I wasn't fit to be around the young ones....and that happened.....," Rai said softly, looking at the sky. "So....what about you?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin tries his best to listen through Rai's background. Not that it's boring, but because his memory span isn't the best in the world... and he doesn't want to have to ask him something again, it'd just make him look bad.
So a veteran with a troubled past, badly-ended marriage, and... no kids allowed for him. Also a demonic side.
A tough life for the ferret, that's for certain.

- Me, huh... where do I begin...

Jin looks down. He hopes Rai won't freak out, at least too much, because of what he's going to reveal.
Half of him believes that there are things best left as secrets... the other, however, thinks that this is more a "test" to see if someone is truly a trustworthy and reliable friend...
But then, he thinks of how Rai just lost it and went nuts at the trees because of the PTSD.
What would he react... what would he think...

- ... if I'm one of those monsters ?

Jin only stops there and waits for Rai's response, though he feels like his heart is skipping some beats already.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

(Shit's getting intense and I'm not going to sleep until we get past this scene, boi !)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

(Haha! Bring it on! I'm ready!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (Haha! Bring it on! I'm ready!)


(Aaaaaactually...)



Thicchimera said:


> Jin tries his best to listen through Rai's background. Not that it's boring, but because his memory span isn't the best in the world... and he doesn't want to have to ask him something again, it'd just make him look bad.
> So a veteran with a troubled past, badly-ended marriage, and... no kids allowed for him. Also a demonic side.
> A tough life for the ferret, that's for certain.
> 
> ...


(Your turn now bruh)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret smiled, shrugging a little as he looked at the floor. "It happens....but hey, I guess I don't mind this much....," Rai said softly, looking at the Chimera as he smiled a little. He listened to what Jin said, his electric yellow eyes flicking over to him. He watched him for some time, nodding calmly. Smiling with his fangy grin again, the ferret looked at Jin, giving him a hug. "Then even if you are, i can safely say you are one of the good ones! If not, you probably would've slain me without a second thought even if I cried mercy!," Rai said happily, nuzzling him close. "Besides, I have seen people grow from a species that was the utter embodiment of doom......and if you don't stab or flatten me, then all is good! I can say that happily because you are an ally, and truly a good friend too!," the ferret exclaimed, looking up at him. "I can trust you with my life at this point.....besides....I didn't really say everything about me....."


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Aaaaaactually...)
> 
> 
> (Your turn now bruh)



(Checkmate. All set!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin is somewhat surprised by Rai's response. The ferret is... strangely trusting, for the seasoned veteran he really is.

- You... totally cool with that ? With me being one of the abominations that fucked up the whole world this bad ?... I mean, I didn't do nothin', but, y'know...

Then again, in that case... a war veteran with a demonic side, and a blacksmith with an eldritch/cosmic horror side. An odd pair, to say the least... but also might be just the only possible pair in this wasted world.

- To be fair, I didn't tell you everything about me either... I was just going slow to see when I should stop. But hey, if you trust me that much... then, I have quite a bit to share once we get some rest. And I'd like to hear more about you too. For someone with demonic powers, you're a nice guy too.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Rai smiled, wagging his tail slowly. "Well, I learn that a man is an ally after he saves my life. Once that happens, it's like a bond. I can trust you, knowing that you are the one special one out of the eldritch beings.....so that's why i trust you so much. It really helps to know that there is someone who is kind....and I'm glad you happened to be that one!," the ferret said happily, smiling up at Jin. "Besides, I'd be elated to hear the rest of your story! And I don't mind sharing a few key details as well, but after this, 'm more interested in what you have to say!," Rai said, looking around as they kept on walking. The ferret licked his paw, lifting it to the air. "Wind pressure is going to the south.....looks like we'll have a neat breeze coming in. A small drizzle.....possibly.....," the ferret said softly, smiling softly. "Rest sounds fun....mainly mental after these little encounters so far.....so then, let us go along with this stuff then...," Rai smiled, looking along the path. "The sooner we get to the town, the sooner I'll hear your stories!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin just can't believe it. Rai just casually calls him "eldritch being" like it's nothing. In theory, he is pretty much of the same type as the mushroom monster earlier, and the flesh trees that Rai wanted to burn down so much. But now he just calls the chimera "eldritch being" like it means nothing but good news in his whole life time.
Jin giggles.

- So much for "eldritch cosmic horror" then, hehe. You're quite the guy, buddy. Scared shitless from a ghost, disgusted to no end from trees with flesh, but now calling me so. I mean, don't get me wrong, I was absolutely scared shitless and disgusted too, but... ya know.

The two continue their walk, until they see a faint light from a distance far away. It's like the light at the end of a tunnel. Needless to say, Jin is pretty excited and relieved.

- We're almost there ! Come on, I can't wait to get outta this shit hole.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret giggled, smiling as he looked up at the Chimera. "Of course! One of the vast lessons they taught us in SEALS was never to  overreact. Those tend to escalate a bad situation and make it worse. If I had lost my cool when you told me that, it might've scared off what bond we were building, and I gotta hand it to you, you are probably one of my best friends to date as of so far. I mean, besides my allies and comrades, brothers in arms and such, I just feel so much closer to you.......f-friendly ways, or course....," Rai stuttered at the end of his sentence, blushing as he fiddled with his paws a bit. "Anyways, you are different from the.....which is all I need to see...," the ferret said happily, looking at the light. "Holy crap your right! After we leave here, this might bring us closer to our destination! Let's get out of this cursed place once and for all!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

The two pick up the pace as the light comes into view, certainly don't wanna waste any more time lingering in this horrifying place, knowing there are trees made of flesh, parasite fungi and flowers, and even literally a freaking ghost. One hell of a combination no-one wants to deal with in a life time.
Excited as he is when he sees the light, though, Jin can't help but frown a bit as he holds a hand over his abdomen and grunts a bit, but it's barely noticeable.
However, as they close the distance a bit, the light in their view starts to feel... unnatural. As if it's not supposed to be there. In fact, he feels as if the light is... moving ?
Jin double-checks the direction they're going : still towards the exit of this forest. At least there's that.
But then, what's this light that they're seeing ?
Jin slows down a bit just in case if something goes wrong, he has time to react. Though he definitely hopes nothing goes wrong.
That is, until they're close enough to see more of that light... for a lack of better words, it's like an oversized will-o-wisp. As big as an entire house.
There are rings of light moving in a horizontal position and around that thing, like the discs around a planet. The rings are just as bright as the thing itself.

- ... What is this ?...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret seemed to have slowed down as well, but it wasn't because of the unnatural light. He was slowing because thanks do heightened demon senses, he heard Jin's reaction, looking back at him. He was just about to ask the Chimera what was wrong until he saw that he pointed out the odd light, and the even more unknown object in front of him. He went over to Jin, staying close to him now. Despite whatever they were up against, the actions in the forest reminded him that danger lurks any and everywhere, so keeping close to those who can shield you is key. Nervously looking at the odd thing in front of them, Rai shrugged, somewhat confused. "I.....don't know....what really is that?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin walks slowly towards the thing, until he sees something slightly blurry and faint behind that blinding light. Some kind of sphere... twitching and moving.
At the same time, the two starts to hear low echoes of disembodied voices from the light thing.

_"The light ! The light ! The light ! The light ! The light ! The light !"_

It sounds like the voice is yelling... in fear and terror... but muffled down and snuffed out to be as low as just whispering.
Jin guls nervously.

- Did you hear that ?... I'm not just hearing things, am I ?...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

The ferret listened closely, hearing what seemed like almost over a dozen of the trapped souls, or what he assumed were souls, of people who may or may not have fallen to whatever this cursed thing might be. "Well....I hear it loud and clear....but what the heck is it?.....and I think we should back away....slowly....I don't wanna find out what'll happen if we stay too close for too long....," Rai said softly, tugging on the Chimera's tail gently. He really wanted to back away from this, and not only because he felt uneasy around it, but because he felt something else riding along the fear train....and he couldn't tell what, but it was eating his nerves.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

- When you call me an eldritch being... yeah, I'm one of these kinds of monstrosities... so you know.

At least the "eldritch cosmic horror" still has not lost its touch, yet. At least there's that.

- And... this thing is blocking our way out of the forest. I really wanna go around it, but then we're dealing with more of those freakish flesh trees and mushroom abominations... and, I hate saying this, but I'm having a stomachache 'cause I haven't eaten all day. Let's just, power house through this thing and fuck it all outta here asap.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 13, 2020)

(The gigantic light thing was inspired by this...)





(When you get close to it, the screen has the text "THE SUN. THE SUN. THE SUN. THE SUN. THE SUN.", which is what the repeated, muffled yelling "The light !" is based from.)
(The game is "Sunless Sea" ; I never play it but I figure, sometimes even a light in the darkness isn't the best thing in the world, so... there you go, heh)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

(Ah, interesting!)

The ferret nodded, looking at the light. He breathed in deep, then exhaled, checking over his guns real quick. Facing the Chimera, he looked at Jin, smiling softly. "Well, if there's anyone who I'd rather face horrors unknown with, it'll be you every time pal!," Rai said to Jin, showing that the Chimera had the ferret's full trust now. He looked at the blinding light, then back at Jin, a bit confused. "So, what do we do really? Do we attack it, go around it, or.....well, what should we do?....," the ferret asked, a bit uncertain. As far as mythic things went, he had no expertise there...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2020)

- ... Hope for the best. Have at it.

Jin prepares his mace. That's all he has, just the mace.

- Give it one blast of fire bullets and see what it's made of. If shit goes wrong, then we GTFO like hell.

He seems to be more ready to take it on, rather than escaping though. It may look really unsettling, just from mere size alone, but so far he's done pretty well with just the most basic of his powers, and same for Rai, just his trusty shotgun and loads of fire bullets.
It has to be enough against whatever this monstrosity is.
The muffled screaming still goes on, non-stop.

"The light ! The light ! The light ! The light ! The light ! The light ! The light ! The light !"

The sphere inside that light orb continues twitching... it looks like an eye, of sort.
If it really is an eye, then it's probably gonna give the flesh trees a run for its money.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

The ferret looked up at Jin, nodding a little as he checked his shotgun over. Seemed like it was all set and loaded, and he was sure that he loaded the incendiary shells inside too, o he went on over to the white light. He stood in front of it, angling the sights of the shotgun down at the center. He licked his paw, then felt around the are, not touching it, but hovering his paw over it. Since he used to be a marksman, he was studying to see where a center mass shot could be angled. Finalizing his plan, the ferret backed up, cocked the shotgun, angled the sights for center mass, then squeezed the trigger. An eruption of flaming hot flames burst out of the other end of the barrel, engulfing whatever this target was. Rai immediately dove for cover, not wanting to find out what'll happen if he had stayed in place. Pumping the empty shell out of the gun, he watched the light as the shell clattered to the ground. "Did it hit?......"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2020)

Upon contact with the shotgun shells, there are loud shattering noises like glasses breaking apart. Though, even right in front of the two's eyes, it's nearly impossible to tell exactly where the noises came from, other than... from the light monstrosity. All they see is that the bullets go into that white, blinding light, and just like that they're vanished out of sight, nowhere to be seen again. Then, the shattering noises occur.
The blurry sphere at the epicenter doesn't seem to lose any piece after that full blast, but it's rather clear without the need for a translator that the monster... doesn't like that. At all.
The voices change, as the sphere seems to move towards... Jin. This time it sounds more... distorted and otherworldly.

"The one ! The one ! The one ! The one ! The one ! The one ! The one !"

The chimera is pretty uncomfortable, feeling like the thing is literally staring down at him.
What's worse, the rings of nebula around it starts to surround him and close in, as if to trap him within its grasp.

- S-shit !

He slams the hammer down and wards himself with a wall of stones, and adds to the defense with another line of summoned shields. However, the rings of nebula still pass through.
He is pretty terrified right now, as the rings close in on him.

- Rai, gimme some of your blue flame breath ! Quick !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

The ferret watched the odd lighting, hearing the distant shattering sound. He was stuck to think that maybe it either broke something on the inside, or it probably went and broke itself. He was really confused by all of this, and looked at the gun oddly. "You sure know how to make people, even light, really uncomfortable huh?....," he muttered to the gun, patting the barrel a bit. His ears twitched as he looked up at Jin, seeing that the voices are now saying a different line now. This grows ever so concerning as the nebula rings surround his friend. "Oh no, you aren't taking him away!," the ferret yelled, hearing Jin's request for his blue fire. Rai nodded, going up to him. He turned his fur a flaming red as he breathed the blue flames directly at his ally, then shifted back to normal as he watched nervously. "I'll try to see what can be done!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2020)

The blue flames seem to cause the nebula rings to fade away, luck is on Jin's side as he is safe for the moment, but it's not part of his plan.
As the wall of stones and summoned shields are gone, the chimera brings his hammer up and shapes the blue flames into several shotgun shells, as they fall on the ground.
The last bit of the blue flames, shaped into several small knives, hovering in the air.

- Ready for what I call an epic pro gamer move ?

He stands ready to pull it off. A synchronized attack with his element-shifted knives, and Rai's shotgun blast.
However, this time Jin adds to the mix his own, too... and it seems to be more than just physical damage this time, as he brings in several burning fiery swords, blistering cold javelins, and electrified chakrams.
The voice keeps on, but slightly slower now... and sounds rather traumatized.

"The one !... The one !... The one !... The one !..."


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

The ferret watched in surprise and awe, actually taken back by this move. He hadn't seen someone with the ability to weaponize the elements like his ally could, and in fact, he was rather glad that the Chimera was on his side. He would not want to be on the wrong end of one of those. Watching Jin, Rai nodded happily, wagging his tail a little as he looked at the combined assault of weapons at the ready. It was truly a marvel to see such weapons manifested by just the sheer ability of blue fire, and the ferret was more than alright with this. "Alright! Let that weird circle of light thing have at it!," Rai cheered on, wagging his tail quickly now. He hadn't seen what Jin's combined ability could do, but the show was sure to be a _beacon_ for them.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2020)

Jin brings up his hammer with a smirk.

- Combo time !

And so the final assault commences. Jin starts off with the fire swords flying upward and striking the monstrosity, like a sea of flame rising in absolute rage. Then, the frost-ice javelins descending like a hail of ice. Finally, the lightning chakrams, gracefully and swiftly flying through but with deadly force at it. An elemental onslaught of fire, frost and lightning.
The monster defends itself with the rings of nebula and blocks off the majority of Jin's attacks, but there are still a good few that manage to slip through and do some damage.
Then, it retaliates, with all of its rings of nebula slashing right at Jin and Rai like a glaive or a chakram ; the trail of nebula dusts that those rings leave behind really shows that this monster isn't messing around, and it's out for blood.
Jin... literally parries and ripostes one of the rings with his hammer-turned-mace. A loud "CLANG !" noise goes through the air when the ring clashes with his mace, as he stumbles backward a bit from the mere force of the monster. But he immediately retaliates with a riposte, a mace smash that makes another "CLANG !" noise as he knocks the ring back at it, disrupting its formation.
He was scared and terrified, sure... but now, he's hyped. He chuckles.

- Ready or not, Rai, here we go !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

The ferret watches the brief engagement of the fight, looking back at Jin, crouching down as he narrowly avoids the attack. He looks at the monster, aiming his gun at it. He thought things over for a second, wondering if his shotgun would be able to affect it any. Just as he was sitting deep in thought, his demon spoke to him. The ferret went stiff as he quietly responded, then snapped out of it as Jin said this. Rai's pupils went tiny as he looked at the Chimera, tilting his head a little. "W-Wait, what's about to, oh right!," Rai exclaims, tossing his shotgun aside. He took the gun from his holster, tossing it aside as well. He took out his knife, holding it up. "Alright then! Let's do this!," the ferret said, holding out his knife as it extended into a long, black katana. Something foreboding lingered withing the blade.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2020)

Jin watches as Rai tossing the guns away and preparing to come in melee. He feels like Rai... lost it again. But the ferret seems pretty OK, not completely nuts like earlier. Jin also didn't say the trigger word either.
So now he's... also a bit concerned at Rai's decision on this.
After all, Rai did say he'd much prefer to keep the distance from monsters like this. Not to mention, he also said something about going as far as making a bow and some arrows, going for the most basic, primitive but hopefully still effective way possible, if he has to, to deal with these abominations.

- Um, dude, you alright ?... Why did you throw the guns away like that ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

The ferret looked up at Jin, seeing that he was uneasy with his choice. "Ah, the demon I spoke to you about told me something about this knife. He said it was something else. and told me to let everything else go to the side for that. Then he said he turned it into this katana, something known as Murakado, a sword passed down the demonic heirloom....or at least, that's what he told me...," Rai explained, smiling his fangy smile to the Chimera, letting him know he was very well still with them.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 14, 2020)

Jin listens to Rai's explanation. Nothing out of the ordinary for him, considering there're eldritch cosmic horrors of the worst kinds scattered about, such as one they're dealing with right now... or, even more so, Jin is one of them.
Needless to say, demonic stuffs wouldn't be too out of place, as far as Jin's concerned.
He looks at the katana and feels an ominous, otherworldly, unnatural energy from it. Whatever is the deal with it, he hopes it can work against this light-based freakish terror.
Rai probably doesn't need the blue-flame shotgun shells for now, then.
More importantly, though, is that he is still himself.
With that out of the way, Jin can get back in the fight.
He chuckles :

_- You're full of surprises, Mr. Navy Blaze._

He's rather tempted to show Rai what he really is, but it's probably best kept for later.
The monster is enraged. Its nebula rings unstable. Its light slightly fading.
Its voice... uncontrollable.

*"-E THE LIGHT THE ONE THE LIGHT THE ONE THE LIGHT THE ONE THE LIGHT THE ON-"*

Its nebula discs, even more so. They become slightly larger and move faster. Jin shifts the blue-flame shotgun shells into knives, adding them to his current arsenal.

- I thought this would be a survival-horror trip through this forest, but now we're bringing in the noises... oh well, no complaints from me ! C'mon, let's kick its ass !


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua some updates : I'mma get rid of the snake tails and the scorpion stinger cuz they're too much and can really get in the way.





Full armor is the same, but now with plates on his tail too.




His eldritch cosmic horror form, now giving his tail a cluster of crystals at the tip. Other than that, not much else.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua some updates : I'mma get rid of the snake tails and the scorpion stinger cuz they're too much and can really get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Ah, very nice! The redesign is pretty cool!)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

The ferret smiled a little, making his fur erupt into a burst of red fire again. He nodded towards the Chimera, smiling softly. "Don't worry pal, only when these flames are uncontrollable would you know that I'm not in my controlled state anymore. This is Controlled State right now, hence red, and Uncontrolled State would be blue of the sorts," Rai said, facing the odd light beast. He could feel the pure rage off of it, and poised his blade in the Japanese Bushido stance. "Right then, let's finish this freak show of a rave!," Rai yelled, smirking a little when Jin said he was full of surprises. He angled his sword, the dark energy inside of the blade glowing a little, a dark cloud revolving around the blade's smooth, pointed surface. "Ready when you are!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2020)

That's good to know, then. A clear hint to tell if/when the ferret is still himself or not. Jin nods in acknowledgment.
However, before the two could bring in to have for themselves a beat-down, the voice from the light monstrosity gets louder and louder, eventually no more muffled... instead, it comes with a terribly headache-inducing, ear-piercing, high-pitched ringing noise that keeps getting louder and louder.

"IGHT THE ONE THE LIGHT THE ONE THE L"

Whatever it means... it seems to be towards Jin. Rai hears it loud and clear too, but with that blurry sphere behind the mass of light moving towards Jin, they can't help but feel like the whole thing is literally a gigantic eyeball, staring straight into Jin's soul.
Jin frowns in pain, feeling like the voices are really splitting his head apart.

- Fucking... make... it... stop ! Aaaargh !

His hands start to shake, and his attacks now driven by desperation, as he goes all out on it, bombarding it with all his elemental and physical weapon-summon attacks, not paying attention to his energy anymore. Not his distance, either. He is getting slashed left and right with the nebula discs of the monster, yet he pays no mind to his injuries and is still melee-ing the thing with his mace, full force, like desperately trying to break down a malfunctioning alarm just to make it stop ringing.
The blinding light, being beaten up by Jin's mace, starts to crack and fall apart here and there, like it's a wall of glass.
The voice shifts, and still keeps geting louder...

"PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN PAIN"

But Jin doesn't care at this point.

- YEAH FUCK YOU, I JUST WANT YOU DEAD !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

The ferret watched as the blinding light closed in on the two, yelping and wincing as he held his ears. The sounds coming from this thing was really starting to piss him off, but more so, it was really making his head hurt! He snapped out of it, shaking his head as he looked up in time to see that the odd ball was now angled at Jin. He gave a small growl, seeing that the Chimera was fighting out of desperation, and he didn't like the sight at all. "Anyone, who tries to hurt my friends....IS GONNA PAY!," Rai yelled, his fur going purple as the blue flames appeared. His eyes were a dark red as he charged forward with his katana, the unnatural sounds emitting from the blade clashing against the circle thing, making sure that he didn't get hit by the mace blows. He slashed and swung with every ounce of power, not at all wanting his only ally to get hurt in a battle with a sorry excuse of a light show. "I'LL MAKE YOUR ATOMS DISAPPEAR FROM THE EARTH ITSELF! NOBODY TOUCHES MY ONLY FRIEND!," The ferret roared, the blade clanging against the mass of light as he swung in a hate-filled rage. He lost too many friends in this heckhole alone, and he would be darned to lose another!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2020)

The two go full force at the monster, giving it no time to defend itself ! As they break it apart more and more, the "light" cracking into pieces like glasses and falling to the ground just to evaporate immediately.
Rai's demonic power and katana certainly do a number on its mass, cutting through it as easily as a burning-hot knife through warm butter.
Jin's summoned weapons don't hit as hard, but come in all directions and ludicrous, making sure that the monster can't even react.
As they keep on, the blurry object that "stares" at Jin seems to slowly retreat back into the epicenter of the mass, but the two won't let up. Until they reach that object. The core.
The monster is battered to no end, after getting showered with their combined attacks ; originally a sphere, a gigantic will-o-the-wisp, now in pieces, with the object fully revealed.
A pitch-black orb, so black it has no reflection when they look at it. Despite the light from the nebula discs nearby.
The freakish voice coming from it still goes on, like there is no end to it.
Jin has had enough.
That's when it happens.
A flash of pitch-black darkness washes over Jin. Like looking through a lens, Rai sees a Jin blackened and darkened with a crawling corruption on his body, for just a split second.
Then he's back to normal, when the darkness fades away... in appearance. His voice, however, sounds just as unnatural and otherworldly as the light monster.

- The Great Old One is very disappointed and displeased with your existence.

He then smashes his mace at the nebula rings around the monster. As soon as there is impact, the nebula rings start to shift into a large hand of stardusts, constantly changing between black and white, in all possible tones and shades. There is also a strange pitch-black substance that looks like tar, creeping all over the claw, and... crystals (?), forming razor-sharp, spine-chilling claws on the hand.
It lunges at the black orb and crushes the thing down, the claws piercing deep into the orb, along with... tentacles, violently puncturing and digging in as well (some even go right through the orb, from one side to the opposite !).
The last words escape the small spaces in between the fingers of the stardust claw, from the orb being crushed down.

"AD DEAD DEAD DE"

But it's abruptly cut off as the claw crushes the thing into nothingness. The area, dead silent, once again.

- ... Such fate would suit you more, insignificant waste.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

The ferret attacked with everything he had, backing up to see the odd blackened core at the center. Rai temporarily reverted back to his normal self, looking at it as he tilted his head a bit. The black ball, odd enough as it is, is nothing compared to what he sees next. He turned around to see that Jin had turned almost into one of these creatures, backing up a little at the sight of such a being. For some reason, he felt a little uneasy when the Chimera turned into this. Of course, it was a first for him to see his ally like that, and it did rivet him a little. Hearing the distorted voice made the ferret shudder a little, knowing that this is definitely a fighting force you don't take lightly. When Jin had crushed it, the ferret nervously approached, shaking a little. "H-Hey pal....y-your still with us.....r-right?....," Rai asked nervously, tilting his head. His fight or flight responses were through the roof, and if Jin had made even the slightest notion to attack him, he'd take off, heading for the hills on a second's notice. A moment was too long......


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2020)

Jin turns around to look at Rai, but it's rather clear that he's not himself... his voice still distorted and otherworldly, but he doesn't sound hostile, or insane.
Hopefully.

- The one you call "Jin". He is still seeing through these eyes, and still hearing through these ears... as am I.

He slightly lowers his head down, but still looking straight at Rai. One of his hands holds the mace in reverse grip as it stands on the ground, and the other hand resting on the wrist.
A stance of a knight.

- He has told you a glimpse of his terrible truth, but you still took him for being "good", in your own words. Then, think no different of him from this moment forth, and fear not of my presence either. I demand no obedience, submission or servitude, even if from my host, and neither do I, from you. I expect the demonic side of you to have the same mindset in this matter of... mutual respect, if that is how you express it in your language.

He pauses for a while, then continues. Still the same... kind of speaking.

- I sense an uneasy feeling in you. Do not worry. Though I am indeed one of the things that now hold dominion over your world within their clutch of blackened flesh, empty darkness and blinding light, I seek to save it from them, from my own kind.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

The ferret watched and listened, relaxing a little. It was clear that this being that Jin had within him was no ideal threat towards him, so that was a plus. The altered voice did slightly scare Rai, but he quickly adjusted somewhat, nodding as he spoke. "Understood. I know this might be a little hard.....having to battle your own kind......I'm sorry that you have to do this....," the ferret said carefully, choosing his words as to not say the wrong thing towards one of this kind. He gave him a small smile, showing they were on equal footing. "I understand what you are saying....I'm mainly glad that you re on our side....shows that you are different from the rest. And for one, I'm glad.....," the ferret said, resting his blade against a tree. "And as for my other side, he'll confirm that....," Rai said softly, closing his eyes for a few. A purple and black fire surrounded the ferret, who later turned into a Nimbat related creature, colored black and purple. His purple and black eyes looked upon the eldtritch being, and his fanged smile showed understanding. The Nimbat bowed a little, looking back up at the creature. "YoU hAvE mY wOrD. i Am OnE wHo UnDeRsTaNdS wHaT eQuAl gRoUnDs ArE....," Nightmare spoke, his voice just as distorted.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> "YoU hAvE mY wOrD. i Am OnE wHo UnDeRsTaNdS wHaT eQuAl gRoUnDs ArE....," Nightmare spoke, his voice just as distorted.


(I think you can put the text in bold, or italic, or a different color... because this is really hard for me to read)

Jin... or, rather, the being within him, remains silent while listening to Rai. He... it, too, knows well how much of a disaster that the mere presence of its kind can cause.
It nods in acknowledgment.

- Very well, it is decided then. And, be sorry not for my decision. Possessed as my host appears to be, my eyes were opened to feelings that were at first very much incomprehensible to me, as my kind is to you, and as time went on I have become familiar with it. Seeing through the eyes of a mortal, I realized the full extent of the threat that my kind poses to your world. No longer can I, nor will I, accept it. We must be destroyed.

Then, seemingly leaving Jin's body and returning to its dormant state, he slumps over and almost falls down, but manages to hold himself back up with the mace still on the ground. He shakes his head awake.

- W-whoa, damn... wow... man, this ain't the first time but I still feel like I can't get used to it any time soon.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

(Okie then!)

The Nimbat watches as the being speaks, nodding a little more. It seems that this being has even had to notice on how serious this was, only when he had seen through the eyes of a mortal did he know the reality that was in front of him. Watching him leave, Nightmare gave a small grin, glad to see that he wasn't the only being here with a host as well. Then, just like that, in a  poof of purple smoke, Rai was back to his normal, ferret self. He coughed a little, looking up at Jin. "Yeah, I understand. Hope you're all well pal!," the ferret said cheerily, still a bit woozy from going  _full_ demon. Looking along the path, Rai looked back at Jin. "So.....I guess.....we continue where we were going?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 15, 2020)

- I am, yeah. No worries. And, yeah... with that monstrosity down for the count, we should be clear...

Jin takes out the map.

- Yep, we're clear. The town is just ahead.

He takes a deep breath and turns the mace back to the hammer, as he moves on.

- So... our "other selves" met each other. That was quite something, heh.

He thinks back on what happened earlier, and realizes that he found it to be... relieving. A strange feeling that all this time he could never put into words, and only now can he faintly describe as "able to be one's true self".
However, his thought is interrupted when he feels his stomach groaning, and places a hand on his belly.

- I don't feel so good... probably 'cause I haven't eaten all day...

Thankfully, the road is near its end, they could see the light this time. An actual, natural light, with the warmth of life, of the day time, at the end of the forest. No more tricks of the eyes again.

- I really hope we don't run into another fight with some mushroom monsters, or flesh trees, or... oversized eye thing.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

The ferret continued onward with his ally, nodding a little as they walked along the path. "Indeed! It was an experience that words cannot put into detail, but in a way, I'm glad that it happened!," Rai said cheerily, actually feeling really drained from his last fight. His hunger was little, due to, yet again, SEAL training, but his exhaustion, going full demon, striking a light monster beast thing with over seventy five blows out of fury and defense....that's something they don't teach you in the academy. "Well, judging from the looks of this, this light....it actually feels normal!," the ferret squeaked, loving the way actual, real light felt. It was comforting, relieving in a sense. The ferret gave a small smile as the warm light coated his slightly messy fur. There was a time for every person to rest, and their time was long after that third battle. "Well, I did manage to bring some provisions from when we first started our trip...," Rai said, handing the backpack to Jin. "It's full of the rations I could grab, and don't worry if you eat them all! I've seen plenty of berries along the way, making sure the ones I grabbed were safe to eat," the ferret explained, showing a smaller bag full of them. "So you can have what's in that bag, because I've picked out which of these berries are safe to eat, and which ones aren't."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

One would think Jin would just stuff his face right here and now with all the foods he can have ; how else would he have... that kind of body build ?
But he only gets for himself a decent amount, not a whole lot. He'd rather not get himself too full while on the move, especially if he doesn't know how long it'd take before he actually gets to rest ; a stomachache is the last thing he needs right now. The two could be in the town right now and it's probably still gonna be a while walking around to find an inn, a tavern, or something like that, before they can actually sit down and rest.
So he just takes some of what can be eaten quickly, without the need to prepare much (also because he's never been in the military before so he doesn't quite know how to actually get them prepared, but he's too embarrassed to ask Rai for help in this again). Some sausages would do. That's all he needs.

- Oh yeah, that's the stuff... whew ! I'm back now... could use some hot sauce though.

He jokes, after finishing a sausage in literally 2 bites. Nevertheless, he already looks better after getting something to eat.

- Better than what I could have at Burger King.

He chuckles, and keeps up the pace with Rai.
The forest is still the same, in eternal darkness, like it's night time. But there it is, the actual sunlight, in its warmest and finest, of day time, at the end of the forest. They could even see the scenery beyond this nightmarish hellhole.
Not much different from before they entered the forest, in that the trees are just as burned, broken, or both, and the ground dried like there has not been a single rain for half a year.
But then, it just makes the forest even creepier for Jin, now that he thinks about it. It must be preserved and kept "alive" by a strange force that definitely isn't natural or even friendly, to say the least. The mushroom monsters and flesh trees tell him that much.
More the reasons for him to just want to go for a full-force deforestation on this place.
But for now, first thing's first. The two really need to find a place to rest, and they're getting close to be out of here.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The ferret looked up at his friend, smiling a bit. He looked around, feeling the trees for any more uneasy or hostile presences. Judging from what he felt, and from each tree's distinct heat, there was no more enemies heading their way. At least, he hoped his instincts were right. The demon inside of him could also feel that same exhaustion, but he couldn't really get affected by it. "Hah!," Rai laughed a little at the Chimera's joke, wagging his tail a little. Any time that he could help one of his comrades feel better was a time of temporary joy. Looking beyond the mass entanglement of trees and the unnatural energy of the forest, he saw the same apocalyptic landscape before them, not much different than the rest of the scenery. The ferret gave a small sigh, looking amidst the chaos and ruin. Shame nothing could make things better. The ferret continued walking, that was, until a sharp pain hit him out of nowhere. A feel of unknown exhaustion that he never felt before washed over him, making the ferret collapse on the spot. He began to breathe raggedly, shaking a little as cold beads of sweat trickled down his forehead. Seems turning full devil for that moment was a little too much, even for someone like him. Full force of a power like that made his body work overdrive just to supply the energy to stay awake, and it was really getting to Rai now.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Jin is startled at Rai falling down, and immediately gets to him.

- Hey, hey ! What's wrong man !?

He pulls the ferret close, but gently, and notices the bad breathing. He doesn't know it's the side effect of Rai becoming full-demon though, and just thinks he got a bad case of cold/fever, probably from the encounter with the ghost earlier. But Rai doesn't feel hot or cold on the touch of his fur, so Jin dismisses that idea, and can only conclude that Rai is totally exhausted. It probably is.
Then he looks at the light at the end of the forest. Even beyond that, there's still a distance until they can reach the town... and that's IF the town still stands, even after all this destruction brought about on the world.
So he does it. Without thinking, he does it.
If Rai can still see right now, then Jin's eldritch cosmic horror form is in full view.
A strange pitch-black, tar-like substance covers all of Jin's abdomen, and morphs itself to reveal a hexagon "eye" on his chest, as well as (literally) a belly maw full of razor-sharp teeth inside. Unusual crystal-like rocks, translucent and darkened, build themselves on his arms, back, and the tip of his tail. His tusks, horns and hooves also turn black.
All the supplies and scraps that they have gathered so far, including Rai's weapons, now hanging on the rocks on Jin's back. The guns, the katana, the ammo, everything.
Jin holds the ferret in his arms, and rushes towards the light, exiting the corrupted forest in no time.
But he doesn't stop there, and keeps on running in the direction straight towards the town.
The possession of the eldritch cosmic horror can take quite a heavy toll on his body, he'd most definitely end up like Rai, but for now he needs this surge of strength and endurance to carry the ferret to safety first. And he does just that.
The air isn't all that good to breathe in, the faint smell of smokes is everywhere, but if it's still man-made and not "by nature" like what is in the forest, then by all means, Jin would really welcome it.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The ferret barely manages to weakly open his eyes, taken aback by what just happened. How could all things normal just come crashing down just like that? It was odd, and Rai tried to speak, but only came out as a coarse whisper. Rai panted softly, trying his best to form a coherent sentence, but all it came out was unintelligible nonsense, pawing at the Chimera. He saw for that brief moment, before passing right back out, that Jin was in his eldritch form. he knew that might exhaust him, or worse yet, put him in the same state as he was, and he surely didn't want that to happen. Sadly, there was nothing that the ferret could say or do to stop him, despite him wanting to limp on like nothing was wrong. Accepting help was one of the parts of admitting weakness, and by what he sees, admitting weakness gives heart, more than the monsters that they fought so far. Panting slightly, beads of sweat rolling down his forehead, Rai's pupils dilated as Jin ran along, out into the clearing where the forest was no longer in view. Rai could only imagine what the outside felt like, but he was unable to, as unconsciousness took him over. He dangled limply in Jin's arms, panting shallowly as the Chimera ran from the forest, attempting to make towards the town that they hoped to reach.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

[Day 1]
[Barren Town]
[13:20]

For nearly 10 minutes straight, Jin has been running non-stop. Thanks to his enhanced strength and endurance from the possession, it's possible. His legs feel like they're on fire, but he can worry about it all he wants AFTER he gets to the town.
Eventually, the buildings are in his sight from far away, but he can't go any further while in such a monstrous, damnable form. So he goes back to normal, and carries on the rest of the distance, while time is clicking. He is pretty drained from the possession, and if he is gonna collapse, hopefully he's close enough to the town so that there may be someone seeing him and Rai.




(The location is called Hamlet, from the game "Darkest Dungeon")

The town certainly has seen better days, but the people are doing their best to restore it, enough to live through. The walls, the best defense this town can muster and afford, don't look to be the best in the world, but still pretty solid to withstand occasional attacks from wild beasts roaming near. The torches hanging outside help to keep them away, too.
Jin gets near the gate, already so exhausted from the long journey up until this point, but he still tries to make a few more steps, until he too succumbs to the fatigue, and falls to his knees. He tries to catch a breath, but hunger kicks in as well, and he really isn't in a good shape right now.
If he's lucky, maybe someone will see the two and come to them.
If he's unlucky, maybe they'll be robbed blind and then just left on the street.
He can only hope the people here would have the same thoughts and trust as he and Rai do, though.
He can only hope they'd go with the idea of sticking together, and not trying to harm each other while no-one is looking.
He can only hope...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The ferret had been unconscious the majority of the run, and the new scent of the air seemed to bring upon some realization to him. Slowly opening his eyes, his body still drained heavily by going full demon, he looked around, looking up to see that Jin had turned back to normal. _"What a guy.....running all this way with me and my stuff in tow.....amazing....,"_ Rai though, honestly touched that Jin would go to such lengths to help him. Nonetheless, the town they were in looked nowhere near familiar, and since his buddy had helped him, now it was his turn. To the best of his ability, the ferret got on his feet, shaky and unsteady, slowly rising off of the floor. He looked back at Jin, smiling a little. If he'd borderline end up in the similar condition to help him, then he could do that too. Using his demon energy, or what he could access, he made a claw, dark purple in color, to carry the exhausted Chimera. Rai had turned his tail into a bed sized claw large enough to hold Jin as he walked along. Trudging through exhaustion, pain, and borderline lack of energy was the least he could do for such a friend. He wanted to call out for help,but something told Rai if he yelled, that would sap his energy even more. Quietly, he kept walking along, the Chimera in tow as he walked. Maybe someone would see something....help them in a sense....because if this place was full of robbers, the ferret would give his life to make sure Jin's stuff and Jin himself went unharmed. He vowed this! Gritting his fangs, Rai shakily stumbled along the path, hoping any nearby person could take notice, if anyone even was around.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Eventually, the two arrive at the gate. Their current condition makes such short distance feels like an eternity, but they finally arrive.
Thankfully, a guard sees them when on patrol.
Mercifully, they're not ignored and left out on the street.
Fortunately, their belongings still remain intact and with them.

...

Jin wakes up on a bed in a modest-sized, decent room. He's terribly drained and tucked out, and now there's a bothersome backache to deal with too. But for the most part, he's OK, that's what matters.
But then he remembers that that's not enough. Something is amiss.
He bats his eyes to all the furniture in the room, in a panic. The table, the chair, the shelves, everything. And as soon as he sees it on the table, he lunges out of bed to grab it with lightning speed.
His tool hammer.
He examines the thing for a good 30 minutes, making sure it's the one that he made with his bare hands. It is.
Thankfully it is.
With that settled, he goes to open the door and looks outside, to see a small hallway that leads downstairs. His room is at the end of the hall.
There are noises downstairs, rather rowdy. Seems like people are playing gambles or just helping themselves with drinks.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Upon being found, it was a relief. They were kind, thankfully, and he didn't really resist much assistance. Once they were in the beds, all taken care of, the ferret slowly opened his eyes. He looked around, observing the room. He had to make sure that this wasn't any sort of holding room made to look like a care center. In his line of work, being taken in is helpful, but it also doesn't hurt to check where you are when you come to. His body felt stiff for the most part, rather rugged feel. He was tired, even with the unknown amount of sleep he had. He had woken just in time to see Jin get up, frantically checking for his hammer. Rai nodded in understanding. He'd check around for his most prized object if he were in Jin's....shoes? Hooves? Oh well. Point is, he'd know what that's like. With no energy to go after he ally, the ferret went back to sleep, hoping that restoring his energy by getting the rest denied from them by the forest would aid his composure in a sense.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> He had woken just in time to see Jin get up







(I had to...)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (I had to...)



(HAH! I know that one piece of a reference though!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

"You were trying to cross that forest, right ? Walked right into that damn light-eye thing. Same as us. And that ferret over there."

(I'll stop now lol)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

(Haha


Thicchimera said:


> "You were trying to cross that forest, right ? Walked right into that damn light-eye thing. Same as us. And that ferret over there."
> 
> (I'll stop now lol)



(References are fun!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Upon being found, it was a relief. They were kind, thankfully, and he didn't really resist much assistance. Once they were in the beds, all taken care of, the ferret slowly opened his eyes. He looked around, observing the room. He had to make sure that this wasn't any sort of holding room made to look like a care center. In his line of work, being taken in is helpful, but it also doesn't hurt to check where you are when you come to. His body felt stiff for the most part, rather rugged feel. He was tired, even with the unknown amount of sleep he had. He had woken just in time to see Jin get up, frantically checking for his hammer. Rai nodded in understanding. He'd check around for his most prized object if he were in Jin's....shoes? Hooves? Oh well. Point is, he'd know what that's like. With no energy to go after he ally, the ferret went back to sleep, hoping that restoring his energy by getting the rest denied from them by the forest would aid his composure in a sense.


Jin was too caught up with his hammer that he didn't see Rai waking up, and when he goes back inside the room, Rai is sleeping again. Carrying around someone with the... body build and weight, like Jin, would probably require the strength of 15+ weightlifting athletes. That shows just how strong Rai can be, in his demon form, at least in terms of physical strength ! Jin saw him going full-force with the oversized eye thing in the forest earlier, but it still occurs to him as somewhat of a surprise that Rai, even when so fatigued and tired, could carry a total beast like him around.
He's glad that the ferret is OK, though. The forest definitely would have been the death of him, if not for Rai.
Though, now that he thinks about it, what if that ghost didn't do anything because Rai is a demon ? Otherwise, Jin could be in danger from the malicious and malevolent ghost...
He shudders at the thought, and hopes that isn't the case. Powerful as the two are, even something like that ghost was enough to leave them terrified.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The ferret gave a small smile as he slept, giving a small purr as he laid there. It was nice to finally be resting after the heart stopping times they had. So fighting a giant eyeball who has the mind of a broken record, a flesh monster that reminded him of a Clicker, and some other flesh trees that looked like they were rejects of the Last of Us? Yeah, that sounds tiring. And the even more frightening moment of that encounter with that ghost. Good, oh so good, that it wasn't dangerous, or threatening in any way. Rai had experience with respecting the dead, but to engage the dead? No, just no. That's for movies like Resident Evil: Vendetta or Zombieland. These action alone were exhausting, but Rai planned to sleep for only thirty more minutes. The last thing that he would want is to be sleeping while his ally could be in danger. The chatter alone was comforting, but he didn't trust it enough. Smoke and mirrors can be convincing.....but none have fooled Rai yet...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Jin sits on the bed, next to Rai.

- You really helped me pull my shit together back then... so, here.

Then he gently rubs on Rai's fluffy tail while holding it. Just like what he asked the ferret to do when the two were in the forest.
Rai feels sorry that the beast possessing Jin is on this long mission to eradicate its very own kind. Jin, on the other hand, feels sorry for the ferret's loss of everyone he loved. His wife, his kids, his admiral, all of them. Possibly a lot of other relatives, comrades and friends that the ferret holds dear to him, too.
And now, when the world turns over to an absolute shit hole like this, Rai is stuck with him. A socially-awkward mammoth-minotaur that is best at craftsmanship... and good at ONLY craftsmanship.
Poor guy is just too innocent and pure in his own way, if he can casually call Jin something like "a good eldritch cosmic being", the same way someone calls a person their good friend. And that's after all the losses he had to go through.
The best he can do from now on is to stick around. He can't stomach the thought of going his own way now and keeping the distance, even if it's "for Rai's own good", being safely away from the damnable eldritch cosmic horrors spreading across the world.
He keeps on gently rubbing Rai's fluffy tail. Perhaps that would give the ferret a good and comfortable sleep.
Jin's tail is extremely sensitive, and his personal experience, because of that, tells him that nothing's better for your sleep than having someone petting your tail.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Although the ferret was sleep, his demon abilities gave him the action of listening while sleep. So not only could he rest, but this was a surefire way of staying alert, even when sleeping. He heard what Jin said, wagging his tail slowly. He was glad that he could offer his ally some assistance, and it as truly a good feeling to aid one another for that time being. After all, it was almost like Jin was the only family he had left. All of the other ferrets that he had known had given their lives just to make sure Rai could live, despite his abundant reluctance. He thanked them all.....had it not been for them, and he would've been the one to give his life. Not that he minded.....but it would've been better for that.....upon all else.....feeling the Chimera pet his tail while he slept certainly did make for a better sleep. Rai gave a soft purr as Jin rubbed his fluffy tail, giving his fangy smile in his sleep. He was really glad, out of all the people to get stuck with, that Jin was one of them. Kind, caring, and a downright great guy.......


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

(Next post will be yours, when Rai wakes up)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

(Okie then!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

(And when he wakes up Jin is like, "hey, you're finally awake" lol)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (And when he wakes up Jin is like, "hey, you're finally awake" lol)



(Hah, sure! Oh, I do that right now? R-Right, I'll get to it!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (Hah, sure! Oh, I do that right now? R-Right, I'll get to it!)


(And ye better did, pal, or I'mma kidnap a certain dragon...)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (And ye better did, pal, or I'mma kidnap a certain dragon...)



(E-Eep?!? R-Right, here goes!)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The ferret stirred a little, yawning as he tossed and turned a little. The sleep was going so well, and then the PTSD dreams had to just interrupt. But this one was different. He was standing in a weird void like area, and then, almost instantly, he was teleported to this weird dimension. He yelped and dove for cover. The battlefields of WW2 raged around him, Americans and Germans yelling all around as the ferret covered his head, hearing the whistle of artillery woosh over his head as the war raged. He saw a stray M1 Garand, scooping it up in his paws as he began to fire back at the German advance. just as he got his first kill, he was sent to a different place, looking like a POW camp in Vietnam. Now he was a POW?? Rai nervously looked around, seeing the torture tools laid out next to him. Immediately he began to panic, whimpering and shaking his head. He looked up to see a Vietcong Captain wave a scalpel in from of him teasingly, almost enjoying the ferret's suffering. Rai screamed, and just as the blade was about to pierce his leg, his eyes snapped open as he was holding the loved ones that he valued so much in his arms, dead, with the shocked expression still on their faces. Rai whimpered, clutching his head as he screamed out to the destruction. "MAKE THIS END! S-STOP PLEASE!," the ferret begged, sobbing as he woke up out of nowhere. "NO STOP!," the ferret yelped, jumping out of bed, landing on a heap in the floor. He looked around, dazed, confused, and upset, curling into a ball as he hugged his knees. "I-Is it o-o-over?....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> He looked up to see a Vietcong Captain wave a scalpel in from of him teasingly, almost enjoying the ferret's suffering.


(As far as I know, Viet Cong never tortured their prisoners... but, it's a dream, so you do you.
I'm Vietnamese so this part got me raising my eyebrows, heh.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (As far as I know, Viet Cong never tortured their prisoners... but, it's a dream, so you do you.
> I'm Vietnamese so this part got me raising my eyebrows, heh.)



(Hooh shoot, I had absolutely no clue!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (Hooh shoot, I had absolutely no clue!)


(Aye, now you know. Vietnamese dude here, heh.)



Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> The ferret stirred a little, yawning as he tossed and turned a little. The sleep was going so well, and then the PTSD dreams had to just interrupt. But this one was different. He was standing in a weird void like area, and then, almost instantly, he was teleported to this weird dimension. He yelped and dove for cover. The battlefields of WW2 raged around him, Americans and Germans yelling all around as the ferret covered his head, hearing the whistle of artillery woosh over his head as the war raged. He saw a stray M1 Garand, scooping it up in his paws as he began to fire back at the German advance. just as he got his first kill, he was sent to a different place, looking like a POW camp in Vietnam. Now he was a POW?? Rai nervously looked around, seeing the torture tools laid out next to him. Immediately he began to panic, whimpering and shaking his head. He looked up to see a Vietcong Captain wave a scalpel in from of him teasingly, almost enjoying the ferret's suffering. Rai screamed, and just as the blade was about to pierce his leg, his eyes snapped open as he was holding the loved ones that he valued so much in his arms, dead, with the shocked expression still on their faces. Rai whimpered, clutching his head as he screamed out to the destruction. "MAKE THIS END! S-STOP PLEASE!," the ferret begged, sobbing as he woke up out of nowhere. "NO STOP!," the ferret yelped, jumping out of bed, landing on a heap in the floor. He looked around, dazed, confused, and upset, curling into a ball as he hugged his knees. "I-Is it o-o-over?....."


Jin is still petting Rai's tail while waiting for him to wake up, when he does wake up... rather violently, though. Jin is startled at the ferret's yelp and jump, then curling up and holding his knees like that. He goes over to check on the ferret.

- H-hey man, you OK ?... What kind of bad dream did you just get ?

He gently pets on Rai's tail some more to calm him down.

- You look like you just saw the scariest horror movie ever, man.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

(Hah, right-o there! Wonder what it's like being Vietnamese....)


The ferret shook, panting  and sweating as he hastily looked around. His fur was standing on end, yet slowly went down as Jin pet it, making Rai sigh a little. "S-Sorry.....just another nightmare about everything....World War Two....The battle of 'Nam.......holding my......," Rai stopped, holding back tears as he saw that image flash through his mind. It was like his brain was trying to haunt him, as to tease him that he'll never get his loved ones back. "I-I can't......i-it's like my mind's messing with me.....I-I can never sleep peacefully.......torture....s-sheer torture......," the ferret whimpered, shaking as Jin pet his tail. He gave a small whimper, and possibly the first whimper he ever gave as he sat there, terrified by this haunting spectacle. His mind was one heckhole of a place, and there was no easy way to evade his past. Blood, regret, and pain......


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 16, 2020)

Jin has never been in war before, so he definitely has no experience comforting a veteran with severe PTSD like Rai. He listens to the ferret, raising his eyebrows at the mention of WW2 and everything, and can only think of a lame, empty consolation for the ferret, while gently holding him close.

- I'm sorry for your loss, man... but, just know that you're not alone... remember that the entire population of over 7 billion people, on the whole planet Earth, has been reduced to just this one, singular town, in the middle of nowhere. We all lost someone dear to us, and we're losing our world too if we don't act fast, so we might as well stick together now.

He holds one of Rai's hands tight.

- I lost my mother to cancer. Not to war, or to those monstrosities out there. To cancer. I always felt like I wasn't there for her enough. That one night I was stressed out with my business not going anywhere, that I ranted to her, when all she wanted was me to massage her legs, because she was in absolute pain across her whole body she couldn't even speak clearly. A bit later that evening, she told me to get her some sleeping pills, and said I could go. The next morning, she was gone.

Jin only lets out a sigh of regret, not much else.

- Usually when she asked for them, she wanted to sleep. That night, though... she went to an eternal sleep instead. I always felt like she was so fed up with me that she just offed herself with the sleeping pills... so I have to live with that from there on.

He closes his eyes and looks away, then gently places his fist on Rai's chest, where his heart would be.

- Deep inside, we're kindred spirits... You. And me.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

(Shameless reference! I love that! *Squeaks in approval)

The ferret sighed, trying to get a grip on himself as he looked up at Jin. When the Chimera spoke, he listened, and he listened carefully. He had no clue that he lost his mother to a cancer...and not these foul beasts that roamed their land now. Rai looked at him, shocked from what he was hearing. He had no clue, virtually no clue that any of this had happened to his friend. He took heed in this sad story, nodding a little as he looked up at the Chimera. In a way, he felt a little bad that he didn't actually see Jin before this madness actually went down. Something told him that they could've met on much better circumstances.......the ferret gasped a little as he felt Jin's fist on his chest, looking up at him. "I-I see......," Rai said softly, nodding a little. Somehow, it all made sense to him. This little talk did manage to do one thing, understand where Jin's losses came from, and also grip the fact that they were, in a sense, kindred souls. Rai smiled faintly, hugging the Chimera. "Thank you.....for everything.....it's not easy dealing with PTSD veterans......but you made that happen...and for that, I thank you.....you mean the world to me.....I vow my life to be there....b.y your side......," Rai said softly, nuzzling him a little. Each word the ferret spoke was truthful, and he had the intention of making it through this nightmare.....with a friend....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 17, 2020)

(References for daaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyys)

Jin hugs Rai back, and pats on his back.

- Truth be told, my only method to comfort people is to show them that they're not alone, and that there's always someone else having the same bad time... I honestly have no other experience. I'm not the guy to try to talk you out of your bad day, I know I'm bad at it. And if I see you about to shoot yourself or jump off a bridge, I'd just run in and hug you as tight as I can so you can't even move. Like back in the forest.

He slowly lets go of the ferret.

- But, I'm here for you too. If you need weapons and armors repaired or made, just say the words. Oh and, speaking of which... can I see that katana you had, when we fought that white-eye thing ? I didn't get to see it in full view and I wanna have a closer look.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

The ferret nodded, smiling softly as he looked up at Jin. "You really know how to help a person recover from whatever dark times they are going through. Your hugs are basically like the key to modern medicine....it's funny. You may not think so, but I think that they help out a lot! And I'm glad you are like that! It really does tend to snap me out of whatever mood I could even be in," Rai said cheerily, smiling at the Chimera. He wagged his tail a little, eager to have such a good friend by his side. Hearing the request to see his katana, the ferret nodded a little, grabbing the handle of the blade as he brought it closer. It seemed to ring with a power unknown to most....and it's aura was a mysterious one. "Well, here you are!," Rai said, handing the blade to Jin.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 17, 2020)

Jin smiles at Rai's compliment on his hugs, and chuckles a bit. Then he sees the katana, and takes it for a closer look, examining every single inch of it.

- This some quality stuff, heh. The power it has feels demonic... and kind of unusual too. But I'm talking about the design. I'm always a nerd for well-designed weapons. Like, practical but still good.

He looks it up and down, left and right, back and forth, like he could look at it for hours on end and not getting tired of it.

- Real good one. Just not for me, though. I'm not exactly a CUT for swords like this.

He then chuckles at the terrible pun he just makes.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

The ferret smiled at the Chimera, wagging his tail a little as Jin looks his katana over. It was true what Jin had said. There was some demonic power inside of the blade, but in terms of everything else, there was no clear explanation for what this blade held. It was eons old with many stories, many legends, but virtually no time to actually hear them all. Rai giggled a little at the Chimera's jokes, still finding them funny despite how old they may be. "H-Hah!," Rai laughed, wagging his tail a little bit. "Say Jin, I have a question. Where else do you think we should go?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 17, 2020)

Jin is glad that Rai finds the joke funny, but it would've been so much better if Rai does a face-palm and looks like he regrets sticking around with Jin, just because of that awful joke alone...
He gives the sword back.

- Where do we go ?... Get to know the locals, I guess. See what this town has to offer and what the people need. I mean, aside from the obvious genocide against the monstrosities out there consuming more of the world, that is.

He stands up, still holding the hammer in his hand.

- Let's get ourselves familiar with the place, first... I wonder where this is, though. Wish it were Vietnam... kinda miss my place.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

The ferret gave a small nod of understanding, looking around at the place they were in. "Yeah, that sounds about right. Well, let's go see if we can get to know the locals then. I'm sure they'll have something even more useful than scrap, but that'll always be important to me....," Rai said softly, looking around for his sack that he had. Finding it, he looked inside, glad to see all the contents were safe. "Alright then. Well, wanna head out now?," the ferret asked, wagging his tail a little as he sat there. He smoothed his hair, sighing a little as he looked at his paws.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 17, 2020)

- Sure thing.

The two walk out the door with their belongings still intact, towards the stairs to the floor below.
It's a tavern, of sorts. People helping themselves with their drinks, or getting a thrill with gambles. That is, until they turn to see Jin and Rai coming in.
It's definitely an awkward silence, the people giving the two (mostly Jin) some weird looks because of his body build, but thankfully the silence is cut short when someone walks up to them and saves them the trouble.
A muscular minotaur, slightly taller than Jin, wearing glasses and standard clothes, with a handgun holstered on the right side of his belt.

- 'Lo there. You two finally up, I see. Name's Jason. Innkeeper and retired guard. You ?

His voice is pretty deep, and his accent seems to be British.
Jin responds.

- I'm uh, Jin. This is Rai. We were from... some abandoned ghost town in the outskirt, I dunno the name. We heard that this place is the one last "safe" area in all of the world, after the attacks of those... eldritch cosmic horrors. So we came here.
- I see. Come, have a seat.

The minotaur named Jason takes the two to a table. He sits with his legs crossed, looking pretty casual and chill, as he gestures to the other two empty chairs.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

The ferret smiled, going along with Jin as they went downstairs. As they went down the steps, the ferret could see the happy times of the people that played their cards, taking their drinks. He felt the atmosphere change as they came down, and knew that most of the eyes were on Jin. I mean, who would blame them? He's not the typical run-of-the-mill survivor.....as they stood there in awkward silence, Rai's ears perked at the sound of approaching footsteps. He grew alerted, but calmed down, seeing it was just a tall minotaur. He glanced at the gun at his side, but dismissed the thought. He came and spoke to Jin, and Rai waved a bit nervously as the two went to the table. Sitting down, the ferret looked around, seeing the cheery bustling of people. Well, suppose the most of it has to be made while it lasts....you never know what comes next....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 17, 2020)

Jason adjusts his glasses and rests his hands on the table.

- Alright, as you can see... this world has seen better days. This town is doing OK on its own, but we could definitely use some extra help.

Jin looks at the old minotaur.

- What can we do ?
- Oh there's a lot to be done, definitely. I'd like to ask what you can do, instead.
- I'm a blacksmith and enchanter, so... if it's weapons and armors that you need to be made, repaired, upgraded or enchanted, I can do that.

Jason raises his eyebrows a bit, and so is his tone, pleased to hear the answer.

- That'd be great, but I'm sure there's more than that from you, right, young one ?
- Uh... I'm a weapon summoner. So... if you need help dealing with those abominations at the door, I can do that too.
- Weapon summoner ? And also blacksmith, as well as enchanter ?... You're quite a man-at-arms, aren't you ?

The minotaur chuckles, satisfied with the answer.

- And you, Rai, isn't it ? What's your specialty ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 17, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (Hah, right-o there! Wonder what it's like being Vietnamese....)


(You gain unlimited access to terrible Asian jokes such as "WELCOME TO THE RICE FIELD MOTHER@#$%ERS !!!", and free-full access to communist memes haha)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (You gain unlimited access to terrible Asian jokes such as "WELCOME TO THE RICE FIELD MOTHER@#$%ERS !!!", and free-full access to communist memes haha)



(Huh, interesting!)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Jackson adjusts his glasses and rests his hands on the table.
> 
> - Alright, as you can see... this world has seen better days. This town is doing OK on its own, but we could definitely use some extra help.
> 
> ...



The ferret watched them speak, smiling a little as he listened to them. It was good to hear from the minotaur that the place was doing somewhat well, but of course, like the rest of them, recovering from the madness that had occurred with these whole eldritch monsters was really something anyone can't just shake off easily. Rai looked around, giving a soft smile to the happy people cheering, drinking, and playing cards. It was good to see that there was at least some light during this time of darkness, and he wondered if they could really stop these beings from taking their world over. As the ferret almost submerged himself in thought, his ears twitched softly as the minotaur asked what Rai can do. "What can I do?.....," the ferret said, thinking this over for a while. "Well......i used to be SEALS........I could probably assist in helping people with survival tactics....maybe in searching in what wild foods are safe, and some that aren't.....maybe I could....well....teach some people who don't know how to fight.....or help others know how to shoot a weapon....," Rai said softly, looking up at Jason. He couldn't help but feel a little bit nervous in the presence of people who were taller than him. That always seemed to make him a tad bit nervous....but not as nervous as he waited for the minotaur's response. His was unconsciously clutched to Jin as he waited, feeling comforted by his friend's presence.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 18, 2020)

The minotaur nods and responds, pleased with the answer.

- So both of you know how to fight. One, more on keeping weapons and armors in good condition, and the other... keeping ourselves in good condition. This town could definitely use more people like you, friendos.

He chuckles a bit, his deep and low-pitched voice sounding rather warm and friendly.

- OK, I'm sure you're wondering why I ask you this. Don't stress yourselves too much, just relax. I'm not a mayor or a president or anyone of high power and authority to "employ" or "recruit" you into my rank, or whatever. Just a retired guard that now keeps a look on this tavern, not much else. Anyway, here's the thing...

He adjusts his glasses as he pauses.

- I offer you a room and some meals for free for a day, if you agree do what you're best at to assist the townspeople. Help the injured, repair broken equipment, reinforce the walls, rebuild the houses, tend the farms, deal with whatever the hell is out there eating away at our whole world, and what have you. You gotta earn it.

Jin looks at Rai :

- Sounds good to me. What do you think ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 19, 2020)

This RP will be closed for now. I'll reopen it if/when @Ruki-the-Zorua returns.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 15, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> This RP will be closed for now. I'll reopen it if/when @Ruki-the-Zorua returns.


Update and reccap... there is a lot to consider, so bear with me, folks. I continued the RP with Ruki on FA during the time the forum was down.



Thicchimera said:


> The minotaur nods and responds, pleased with the answer.
> 
> - So both of you know how to fight. One, more on keeping weapons and armors in good condition, and the other... keeping ourselves in good condition. This town could definitely use more people like you, friendos.
> 
> ...


The mammoth-minotaur will be renamed to Tonik, and Jin for a different character of mine.
The main cast so far...

_- Tonik : mammoth-minotaur, blacksmith and weapon summoner... and the first one to look into, survive through, and retain his sanity from the forbidden knowledge of the eldritch cosmic truth in all-reality
- Rai : ferret, war veteran, no superpowers or magic but excellent with guns and swords in general
- Immanis : eldritch cosmic overloard, creator of all its terrible, horrifying "descendants" ; possessing Tonik to safe-guard and protect him from the horrors, while aiding him in eradicating its own eldritch kind
- Primal : demon, possessing Rai to keep him from being dragged into hell_

Tonik, Rai and Primal set off to take on a mission, to clear off an infested swamp ; Eviscerena, a local blacksmith, a boar-lion, joined the team.
During the mission, they met...

_- Spectre : spirit guardian, war veteran, Rai's ex-comrade
- Rue : Rai's younger brother, raccoon, half-demon, forced to be the demon king's judge, jury, punisher and executioner, but later cut himself off from hell and "quit" his "job"
- Zeika : dutch-angel dragon, Tonik's husband
- Galaxy : eldritch cosmic being, the first Star-Born of her kind, adopted as Tonik and Zeika's daughter
- Nightfall : dutch-angel dragon, sniper, war-veteran, adopted as Tonik and Zeika's son
- Vioko : raptor, extremely good at uncommon magic such as illusion and time, also appointed as Planetary Overseer
- Rien : Mew (like, from pokemon), multi-reincarnation godlike being that has lived through several eras up until now
- Eclipse : Rien's adopted father
- Endless Maw : an eldritch cosmic monstrosity in the form of a tree, born from Galaxy's dream_

At the end of the mission, most of them left to be on their own way (including Primal), but Rue and Nightfall stay. Tonik adopted Rai and Rue into the family. Endless Maw became Galaxy's main summon.
The next day, the family met Mono : fox-cat hybrid, the size of a doll, ex-captain of a fleet of his planet, lost on earth. He asked the family/team to help him find his fathers, because he couldn't get to them with the monsters now lurking in the cosmos.
They agreed and set off, and met...

_- Paradox : cat-like creature, Mono's father, Nitro/Static's husband, constantly glitching in and out like a physical, bugged software ; later turned into an eldritch cosmic being by Tonik to get rid of the glitch
- Nitro (former) / Static (later, current) : otter, Mono's father, Paradox's husband, originally a samurai from feudal Japan, forced to be implanted with dark powers that got him corrupted, but later cleansed by Tonik and Galaxy, and decided to take a new name, Static
- Dynasty : eldritch cosmic being, Star-Born, fox-like in appearance, created from Paradox's dream, and is currently the youngest Overseer of Universe, though still new to this world_

After helping Static with his corruption, the new family joined in too. Paradox and Static become Tonik's sons, Mono and Paradox grandsons.
The journey continues, in the cosmos...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

As the group had heard the call, Mono tilted his head, still a bit unsure of all of this.

"Why is something that big....just taking over a whole planet like that?..."

The small cat/fox hybrid whined, not at all liking the sight of watching a planet get corrupted. Truly was a horrible time indeed, but what was more concerning was whatever that roar was, the pained, "please help me" roar that seemingly got closer.

Rai stood on alert, drawing out his gun.

"Well, space or not, I'm gonna be on alert....after these past battles, i have no clue what could be waiting for us on any side of the fence....so best to stay ready...."

The ferret said, glancing back at his brothers. Rue nodded, making sure he was set. 

"Yeah.....last thing we need is to be caught off guard again..."

The raccoon muttered, and Nightfall took up arms, ready to defend. Paradox made sure he stayed on guard, and he nodded towards Static, who drew his blade.

"I understand. Fighting by your side will always be an honor."

The rest got in defensive positions, and Dynasty tilted his head a little, looking at Tonik.

"Pawpaw, what is everyone doing? Should I get set in some way too?....."

The Cosmic Fox asked, looking towards the direction of the roar, hearing the flapping of wings now.

Rai caught onto this, and looked back at Tonik.

"Eyes up. We may have company...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 15, 2020)

Tonik, Zeika and Galaxy tense up pretty bad, seeing the monstrosity that looks like a freaking planet-sized virus, and they just want to burn it to nothingness...
Then they hear the roar... and the flapping of wings.

Tonik : ... Someone's coming... hold your fire until they're identified.

He looks at the fox.

Tonik : See that planet-sized thing coming at us ? Get ready to blow it up. Or this universe is one big fucking nest of cancer cells, and I'm not even kidding with that image.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

The rest of the group stand at the ready, getting their weapons set for the destruction of the ugliness incarnate that dared to approach. Monosuki readied his blade, Paradox shifted to his eldritch form, and the rest of the brothers got their stuff ready. Static readied his katana, and Dynasty nodded slowly at Tonik's words.

"Okie pawpaw, I'll be sure to!"

Dynasty said somewhat cheerily, getting a small little orb in his paws.

The sounds of flapping turned to that of an exhausted dragon, who came and flew where they were, landing right next to them. It was an odd-looking feral dragon for sure, with a black set of scales, lines with a blue design. His eyes appeared a silvery color, and his blue hair whipped about. He seemingly stopped, drifting along in midair, panting softly, still checking behind him, as if seeing if whatever he ran from was gone.

???: D-Did I lose it?...yeah?....good...."


The dragon took in a breath of relief, relaxing and becoming less tense, panting quietly.

"Uhh.....I didn't know there were other folks out here...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 15, 2020)

Tonik, Zeika and Galaxy are also in their eldritch cosmic form, readied to bring on that planet-sized thing... but it seems that it's not coming towards them.
Then they see a feral dragon, seemingly just tried his best to get away from it.
Though, for one to be able to breathe in vaccuum space, with no space suit or special equipment... the dragon is probably not from earth.
Tonik looks at the direction of the monstrosity, and sees that its direction is elsewhere... but still uncomfortably close to them.
At least, hopefully, out of range.
He looks at the dragon.

Tonik : Eh, long story short... but I could say the same too. What're you doing here ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

The dragon sat up, or more of raised his head since he was still in space, and gave an exhausted smile.

"Pardon my manners. I'd be more inclined to have told you my name if I didn't run....but...yeah. My name's Scorch Flamewind....sorry again for such a sudden arrival. And also, thanks for not attacking me on the spot...."

The dragon explained, panting as he began to flap his wings once more, looking back at the odd planet monstrosity.

"So.....what's the deal with that thing?...."

Scorch asked, and the rest of the group got ready. Mono looked back at Tonik, smiling softly.

"Shall we?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 15, 2020)

Tonik : Hold up...

The eldritch cosmic mammoth raises his hand up a bit, to signal everyone to hold their fire. He narrows his eyes into a gaze, looking at the thing, as if to observe and study it from afar.
His other hand slightly moves around a bit, looking like he's drawing something in the empty air... or planning up some kind of strategy against it.
Then he turns back at everyone, also readying his gun.

Tonik : Estimated size, the moon. Identified type, eldritch planetary. Threat level, extreme. All units, long-range attacks. Melee is ill-advised.

Zeika smirks at his husband going for that military comm again, and readies his Tommy Gun. Galaxy, her hand cannon.

Zeika : Automatic laser rifle, online...

Galaxy : Auto-pilot mode, standing by for hostile.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

Rai's ears perked up from Tonik's words, and immediately signaled the group to stand down by holding his fist up swiftly. He looked over the planet, ready and waiting, gripping his gun tighter. He looked down at the modified AK-47, checking it over. Once it was good, he nodded, his ears raising stiff and erect at what he heard.

Military comm style talking. 

He gave a happy smile back at Tonik, then nodded to the rest of the group, backing up a little. He made a small "rally up" gesture with his paw, smirking happily.

"Copy Actual. Long range targeting systems are engaged. Approximate distance level safe. Standing by for further directions."

The ferret said, and the others chipped in.

"Copy Actual, firing systems active and ready. Standing by."

Monosuki said, wagging his tail quickly.

"Copy. Weapons engaged and set."

"Target marked. Go for strike Actual."

"Copy, loud and clear. Standing by, weapons active."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 15, 2020)

Tonik just does the half-decent military comm to have fun with his kids... but now he feels so far behind when they obviously are more accustomed to it than he'd ever be. They're war veterans, after all.
But he'll just go with what he knows. At least he tries.
And with that said, the team, now a whole squad armed with long-range guns of all sorts, spread out and approach the thing.
Not sure if it has any defense on, but best to keep the distance before the alarm is triggered.
But, as they get close... at least enough for gunfire to work... they see the surface of the planet, and Tonik himself wants to throw up.

Tonik : WHAT IN THE NAME OF THE COSMOS IS THIS !?

In front of them, on the surface of the thing, are several gaping maws opening and closing constantly, the size of volcano... and there are eyeballs inside each of those maws.
Anyone with that trypophobia would probably pass out, fall unconscious or even die of heart attack from this.
The tentacles growing around the maws are as big as the Eiffel tower.

Tonik : OPEN FIRE !

Galaxy : IT'S LEAD TIME !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 15, 2020)

Rai smiled a little, jumping slightly from Tonik's yell. Heck, the whole group at least twitched from it, and it was clear as to why.

When the brothers looked closer, they could see the sheer grotesque form of the beast, and all the gaping maws made Rue sick.

"Ugh......s-so this is what it feels like....it's horrible....it's so ugly!...."

Rue whined, powering up at the rest of the brothers got ready. Paradox shot his green flames forth, and everyone armed with guns opened fire. Static sheathed his blade, and arched his paw forth, launching several black projectiles at it.

Dynasty looked down at his small orb, still charging it up.

"The big boom bomb is almost done dad!"

The Cosmic Fox chirped happily, really wanting now more than ever to destroy the ugly planet. Rai kept up fire, the empty shell casings drifting along the space environment. Rue's blasts were persistent, and Mono had used a small little beam from his blade, shooting it at the beast.

Everyone was surely not holding back on their ranged assault, and fired everything they could at it, in all hopes to really burn it.

Rai was absolutely disgusted by the sight, and kept up fire with the AK-47.

"Keep suppressing fire! Don't let up on this target!"

The ferret yelled, unleashing lead rain alongside his allies.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 15, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Rai smiled a little, jumping slightly from Tonik's yell. Heck, the whole group at least twitched from it, and it was clear as to why.
> 
> When the brothers looked closer, they could see the sheer grotesque form of the beast, and all the gaping maws made Rue sick.
> 
> ...


The whole squad's suppressing fire doesn't seem to do anything against the monster at all, it just soaks up all the attacks like nothing. Bullets and magic alike. If anything, the surface of the monster seems to even swallow and absorb the projectiles thrown at it, and it remains unharmed.
However, among the grotesque, sickening sounds of what seem like bullets piercing through flesh, there are strange, indescribable, short and high-pitched noises that "pop" up every now and then. Loud enough for the squad to notice too.

(Like when you hit a boss enemy's weak spots in the game Contra on NES)

Meanwhile the monster assaults the squad with its gigantic tentacles, each with a load of spikes and thorns protruding out at every angle, like a freakish barbed whip. One direct hit from that thing is as good as the end. Unfortunately, they too, are almost completely unaffected by the squad's gunfire and magic. It's a whole mess of dodging, flying and shooting at this point.

Zeika : Idea ! Shoot the eyes inside the maws when they open up ! They might be the weak spot !


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 16, 2020)

_For the briefest moments, a new sun flashed to life in the void, then died. For the period of its existence, fractions of a second as it was, a shape raced through the aperture of warped spacetime.

The AI aboard waited for the sensors to recalibrate themselves after the blinding jump, however it noticed something amiss even before they came online and started catching incoming photons and analyzing them, the gravimetric frequency of their own wormhole was off. 

It got it's answer milliseconds later when its passive sensors finished calibrating and switched online. However that answer only made the AI confused. 

The Light Patrol Cruiser RDF Illiath had not arrived at their planned destination, they were lost.

Before the biological crew even knew that something was wrong, the ship engaged stealth and began scanning the area with passive sensors. _


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The whole squad's suppressing fire doesn't seem to do anything against the monster at all, it just soaks up all the attacks like nothing. Bullets and magic alike. If anything, the surface of the monster seems to even swallow and absorb the projectiles thrown at it, and it remains unharmed.
> However, among the grotesque, sickening sounds of what seem like bullets piercing through flesh, there are strange, indescribable, short and high-pitched noises that "pop" up every now and then. Loud enough for the squad to notice too.
> 
> (Like when you hit a boss enemy's weak spots in the game Contra on NES)
> ...


As the suggestion rung when seemingly no hope was evident, Rai nodded, looking back at the rest of the group briefly, then back at the beast again, reloading and taking the time to actually take the time to control his shots.

"Right then. Update everyone. Actual gave the weak spot, the core of the beast's weakness! Focus fire when opportunity presents itself!"

"Copy! Awaiting exposure!"

"Understood! Checking fire!"

The rest of the group said, as Dynasty kept charging up the little orb. Since this was virtually his first time attacking....well, anything, he took the time to keep charging up the attack, hoping it was lethal enough once it was done. He looked around, seeing as the suppressing fire had been halted until the beast had exposed it's eyes once more, until that opportunity came to light, there would be a standstill. 

"Standby...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> As the suggestion rung when seemingly no hope was evident, Rai nodded, looking back at the rest of the group briefly, then back at the beast again, reloading and taking the time to actually take the time to control his shots.
> 
> "Right then. Update everyone. Actual gave the weak spot, the core of the beast's weakness! Focus fire when opportunity presents itself!"
> 
> ...


However there is no standstill against such monstrosity whose maximum range of attack can reach as far as THOUSANDS of miles away !
Several gigantic tendrils, full of spikes and thorns, come down at them with terrible speed from their blind side, only to be knocked aside as a series of deafening breaking-like sounds come in.
Some of the thorns are broken off.
Zeika and Galaxy have to cover their ears as tight as possible when the sounds feel like they literally punch into their eardrums, and even then they still feel a bit dizzy from the sheer impact...
... And, quite understandable at how such sounds came to be, too.
Tonik is there, with an inhumanly big Japanese kanabo, almost twice his height. He looks really pumped up as he holds on the weapon.

Tonik : I have had METAL knowledge of the biggest, hottest forges, from the greatest blacksmiths in all of cosmos ! And forged the strongest of weapons for the mightiest gods far and wide !... And now... to add to the list of excitement that gets my blood pumping... I hereby announce to you... I am a mace main !







The mammoth then readies the mace in one hand, as it starts to glow white. His gun is in the other hand.

Tonik : I'll break those mouths open ! All of you, prepare to feed it some LEAD !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

The group cover their ears, and for a split moment, Dynasty lets the little orb fade off as he clasped his paws over his rather large ears, the sound feeling like an up close thunderclap in point-blank range. 

As they recover, albeit slowly from such a sound, they look to see the mighty kanabo that Tonik now wields, and Rai nodded his approval.

"Ah yes, a rather destructive weapon! Good gawd, loud as all things heck though...."

The ferret said rather quietly, getting his weapons ready as he waited for the moment of opportunity. He signaled the rest of the group after rubbing his ears a bit, and used his paw to signal to strike at the opening.

Rue had gotten set, and the rest of everyone else got ready as well, getting their weapons all ready and aligned to take out this beast once and for all.

"Hah, dad's The Punisher of all things that dare to invade and attack!"

Rai realized, giggling a little. Quickly, he snapped back into focus, getting his weapons ready.

"All that's missing is the skull decal on front...hah...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

And so Tonik dives down towards one of the mouths, looking almost as big as a lake ! Through the mess of spike-barbed tentacles trying to entangle and crush him, he comes close to one of the mouths, and raises the kanabo up, yelling as loud as he can.

Tonik : I'M GONNA KNOCK YOU OUT ! PAPA SAID, KNOCK YOU OUT, AHAHAHAHA !

He relentlessly beats the mouth apart, along with the tendrils surrounding him, until he manages to literally break the mouth open like smashing a clam. The eyes are exposed inside... waiting the squad's full onslaught.

Tonik : Have at it !

Galaxy and Zeika readies their gun to give the eyes a full session of lead, while Tonik is clearing out the monster's "defense", the tendrils trying to get to him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Everyone watches as the brutal beatdown of the beast takes place, and Ruki smiled as pieces of the monster's defensive maw flew everywhere, stepping to the side as he looked at one.

"Bloody nasty right there. Right then, have at em' fellas."

Rai said softly, raising his AK-47 once more. Everyone followed suit, and loaded their weapons. Rue gave a swift hand gesture for Dynasty to resume the orb's charging, and the rest of the group waiting. Rai flung his paw down, nodding a little.


"OPEN FIRE!"

The ferret yelled, and in less than a second, the quiet cosmos were filled by the sounds of automatic weaponry, casings drifting in the empty space as they engaged the beast full on, making sure to be as unrelenting as possible. 

Dynasty had still been charging the small little orb, which had went from a sky blue to a dark red, then a fiery red like it was a mini sun.

"Almost!"

The Cosmic Fox yipped, his paws getting shaky as he charged the little flaming orb, which vaguely resembled a miniature model of a red giant now.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ... there are strange, indescribable, short and high-pitched noises that "pop" up every now and then. Loud enough for the squad to notice too.


As the team give the monster a full on diet of bullets and magic projectiles, those sounds really break through the air. It's clear now, the eyes are the monster's weak spots.
The team's full-on fire really makes its mouth a pool of blood, from the damaged eyes. Until there are no more to be shot at.
The planet-sized monstrosity roar and growl in pain as its eyes got JUICE'D to pieces.

Zeika : Now we know its weakness !... But this thing is too big, we don't have enough ammo in the entire world for it !

Galaxy : Then we gotta break through it enough for Dynasty to get the one shot we have at it !

Zeika : We going in melee then ?

Galaxy : And we got help.

She then draws her hands in the air, casting nebula clouds and aurora waves that trail off her fingers, into a symbol, as she calls for its name.

Galaxy : Endless Maw ! Come forth to my side, in my time of need !

As she does so, the symbol expands into a large magic circle of sort, in a horizontal position. From there, dark matter in the form of tree branches, with the leaves being fragments and shards of crystals, crawl out of the surface, coming into view as the eldritch cosmic tree-like monster that the team fought... and spared... back at the swamp. It's as big as the Eiffel tower !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> As the team give the monster a full on diet of bullets and magic projectiles, those sounds really break through the air. It's clear now, the eyes are the monster's weak spots.
> The team's full-on fire really makes its mouth a pool of blood, from the damaged eyes. Until there are no more to be shot at.
> The planet-sized monstrosity roar and growl in pain as its eyes got JUICE'D to pieces.
> 
> ...


Rai looked onward, raising his paw up again once more to call a cease fire, seeing as there was nothing left for them to shoot mainly. That, and he had to admit, he was running low on ammo, with only a few mags left to spare.

"Right then, so we have assistance....to cause an opening big enough for Dynasty....but who might that be?...."

The ferret asked curiously, looking back to see that the name "Endless Maw" was mentioned. He tapped his forehead knowingly, remembering the battle between the odd tree like being they fought. Well, least they spared it, and it inadvertently became an ally of the sorts.

"Alright then! Bring it forth!"

Rai said, and everyone backed up a little. Monosuki looked up to see that massive tree.....much, MUCH bigger up close. So tall in a way...Rue noted the large size....looking vaguely familiar to something he once saw...

Paradox glanced up at the large tree, smirking a little. He had no clue who or what it was, but judging from the way the others approached it, they must know it. He quickly rested his paw on his otter lover's shoulder, nodding  a litlte. Static nodded, then sheathed the blade, nodding quietly as he faced the larger beast once more.

"Let us send this beast to it's grave....where it belongs..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The tree doesn't seem to have much in terms of... body language. Given that it's what it is, a tree at best.
Not really the one to talk much, either.

Endless Maw : Awaiting... command...

Galaxy cracks her knuckles and makes herself clear.

Galaxy : I need you to help break open that thing's mouth, and damage all the eyes inside, so we can weaken it enough to go for one shot at it, enough to blow it up into nothingness.

Endless Maw : Creaator's wish... my command...

But she also looks a bit concerned. Genuinely. For the thing.

Galaxy : And... be careful, alright ?

The crystal leaves on the tree slightly light up.
And so, it slightly morphs its base into a sharpened end, and dives down, literally impaling itself into the planet-sized monster through the currently bloodied eye-mouth. Its leaves glow ever brighter, as its roots start to grow at freakish rate and crawling out through the insides of the monster, breaking its other eye-mouths from inside out. Slowly but steadily, the mouths are broken open and the eyes crushed under its roots.

Endless Maw : Come... to help...

Tonik : Heh, fancy meeting you here. Alright, let's do this !

The two start to wreck havoc upon the planet-sized monster from inside out, with Endless Maw using the very blood to fertilize itself and grow even more, looking like it's going to be able to take full control of the planet.
Tonik pretty much "rides" on one of the roots from place to place, breaking the eye-mouths along the way.
The planet-sized monster roars in absolute pain as it's being ripped and torn apart from inside out. Its tower-sized tentacles are slowly being replaced by what look like massive carnivorous plants that also bite into the surface, leaving behind (literally) black holes, further crushing the beast down, little by little.
Needless to say, Endless Maw is an absolute monster in its own right... a powerful ally, but a terrifying one too.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

The group watch as Endless Maw literally.....roots itself inside of the massive planet sized monster, growing from the inside out and literally ripping it apart.

Dynasty watched the beast get torn apart by both Tonik and Endless Maw, but a part of him felt....bad for all this. Even though this beast went to attack them in all senses, he still felt as if this should't be that violent....and in a way, it was like he felt the monster's pain...somehow....somewhat....it didn't feel nice t say the least, and he certainly wasn't cheering like the majority of the group, who were glad to see such a vile monstrosity go down in unrelenting agony. 

Nevertheless, it was his enemy, his foe, so he couldn't hold back on this little orb....nor the beast.....

he felt as if he should just put it out of it's misery....which is exactly what he planned to do....

As the Cosmic Fox readied the blast, he enlarged it a little, and the Cosmic Fox shook a little, panting as the orb slowly expanded. It went from the size of a small ball, to the size of a basketball soon. He kept charging it up, adding a bit of his own cosmic ability into it. As soon as he did so, the basketball sized ball enlarged rapidly, getting to the size of a house now. Dynasty kept feeding it, floating upwards as to make sure the rest of the group weren't engulfed in the growing blast. Dynasty floated high enough to were he was at a safe distance, and he arched his paws in the air, charging the blast to the fullest. He leaned his head up, breathing a bit of Cosmic Dust into it. once he did so, the blast grew ever so large, and was probably the equivalent to the size of the sun now. The flaming red ball roared in it's power, the small little sparks and sunspots shooting about it's hot surface. Dynasty soon realized it was struggle to hold up something so powerful, and he could feel the heat on his paws, almost unbearable. Biting back some of the pain, he looked down at Tonik, yelling out.

"It's ready! This massive ball is ready!"

Dynasty shouted, raising both paws as he panted a little, his arms wobbling as the massive blast shot out some flames. 

"H-Hurry! I-It's really heavy for a ball of energy!"

Dynasty yelped, standing upright with the massive blast in hand. he could hold it for a little bit longer, but one thing that egged him on more than the pain....was putting the monster out of his misery....that odd feeling of remorse swept over the fox, who wavered a little, then stood strong, keeping the sun sized red giant blast upwards.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

While Dynasty is charging up the finishing attack, Tonik and Endless Maw are trying to defend themselves from the monster's retaliation, and the rest of the squad trying to defend themselves from its tower-sized, spike-barbed tentacles. And when the attack turns out to be (quite literally) a massive ball of energy, the size of the sun... everyone knows well to basically get the hell out of the way !
... Everyone, except Endless Maw.
Tonik is just about to take off, when he sees the eldritch cosmic tree... being held and pinned by the regenerated mouth, the mouth clamp shut like a trap and keeping the tree there.

Tonik : Oh shit- hang in there ! Gonna get you out !

But the tree stops him, with one of its branches holding him back.

Endless Maw : Leave... danger... imminent...

Tonik : The hell with that ! I'm not leaving you-

But the tree won't listen... and wraps its branch around him, then literally throws him up into the air, just before he sees what is happening...
The damaged eyeballs, partially healed and reanimated, are crawling towards the tree... and just as he quickly realizes as his fear kicks in, those eyes are doing exactly what the tree did to the planet monster.

Tonik : No ! I can't leave you behind !

Endless Maw : Go... will find... another way out...

The last thing they see, however... is the tree slowly being swallowed by the dark matter and the eyeballs... as Dynasty's attack strikes down the planet.
But Endless Maw's voice still comes to the team, in the form of infrasound/ultrasound.

Endless Maw : Creators ?... You are safe... I have got... ahold... of it... but I am afraid... this is the end for me now... please... remember me... in your dream... I will always be back with you... in my next life... I promise you that... so please, do not weep for me... please remember...

The Red Giant draws near.

Endless Maw : *... No mission is too difficult... and no sacrifice... too great...*

And with that, the planet monster is no more.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Dynasty saw Tonik clear out of the way, and with tears in his eyes, he tossed the Red Giant down at the planet, down towards them both. He couldn't bear to see it....he just couldn't....

In sorrow, the Cosmic Fox landed, turning away from the blast, not wanting to see it. Now he knew....it wasn't just a blast that he had shot....to vanquish the monster was bad enough....but an ally was caught in the blast too.

Slowly, the cheering died down....realization being the next thing that kicked in. Rai saw what happened.....Endless Maw's sacrifice.....and he lowered his head sadly, his ears drooping. His yellow eyes showed what looked like utter sorrow, like when a commander loses one of his own.

"....thank you...."

Rai said quietly, looking on as the Red Giant collided with the planet, assimilating both the tree.....and their ally....

Rue lowered his head, whining sadly. Endless Maw will be remembered....

Monosuki looked away, burying his head in paradox's chest. Static nodded, his face hardened, as if he was holding back tears....

Nightfall smiled bleakly, nodding slowly.

"Worthy ally.....that will be remembered.....thank you...."

The group went quiet, and Dynasty cried as he turned away from the blast.

"Not like that....no.....I just...not _him....not one of our own...."_


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Y'all mind if I join this?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

(@Thicchimera ! A good pal wants in on this! What do you say?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Y'all mind if I join this?


(Uh, sure ; you got a character for this ? I'd like to get to know some basics first, then we can work it out)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

I've got a few characters; mostly humans, though.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I've got a few characters; mostly humans, though.


(Humans work too. Gimme some details for what chars you'll play as (if more than one, just be sure to be able to keep track of them all) and we'll see how to work it out.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Dynasty saw Tonik clear out of the way, and with tears in his eyes, he tossed the Red Giant down at the planet, down towards them both. He couldn't bear to see it....he just couldn't....
> 
> In sorrow, the Cosmic Fox landed, turning away from the blast, not wanting to see it. Now he knew....it wasn't just a blast that he had shot....to vanquish the monster was bad enough....but an ally was caught in the blast too.
> 
> ...


As the planet-sized monstrosity is engulfed in flame... and Endless Maw's voice gone with its last words... silence comes in and weighs down heavily in their heart.
Galaxy buries her face in Tonik's chest and quietly cries. It's her first time seeing Endless Maw in action... but she never expects it to end like this.
And even though it told them that it'd be back... its sacrifice to keep the monstrosity off so they could go for the finishing attack, is still heartbreaking.
Tonik gently pulls Dynasty and Galaxy in for a hug, nuzzling their heads to comfort them.

Tonik : We'll find a way to bring it back... I promise you that, kids... I'll see what I can do... but for now, we still have a long way ahead... but our destination is the hellhole that is also our home planet. The Earth.

He gently pets on Dynasty's ears.

Tonik : Now that we've got Mono back together with Paradox and Static, and you're here too... and we also saved Scorch from that thing... I think it's time to get back home. It might be like hell... but it's home to us...

He then looks at Mono and the two parents.

Tonik : ... Can be yours, too...


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Humans work too. Gimme some details for what chars you'll play as (if more than one, just be sure to be able to keep track of them all) and we'll see how to work it out.)


Sure. The main one I plan on using is around six-foot, blue eyes, and toned build. Everything else about his appearance and/or general mannerisms I'll probably describe in-RP.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Dynasty shook in sorrow, saddened by the very concept of how this went and played out. It brought him absolute pain to strike down his own friend.....and the enemy at the same time. Embracing his dad, the Cosmic Fox bawled into Tonik's chest, wailing sorrowfully as he trembled a little.

Rai nodded at Tonik's words, sighing heavily as he scooped up his AK-47. No matter what, this was something that....needed to be done...it had to be in all seriousness.....and with that, they had to head back.

Seems the mental state of everyone would need some time to heal.....especially from what just happened.


"I agree dad......we'll need to head back...."

Rai said, glancing back at Scorch, who looked quite saddened by the sacrifice of the great tree. Rai was personally glad Spectre didn't see it....he would've broken considering he was actually born from a tree.....

Dynasty calmed down after some time, smiling weakly from the ear petting.

"A-Alright.....I-I'll....keep him close to me....one of my friends......that's what you were to me Mr. Tree....."

The Cosmic Fox whined softly, sniffling as he rubbed his eyes, his ears drooping. Monosuki looked back at Tonik when he mentioned Earth could be their home too.....

He looked up at his parents, hoping they'd agree..

Static tapped his chin a little, looking over at Paradox. in his thick Japanese accent, he smiled softly.

"What say you? I say.....why not?..."

The otter said softly, smiling a little. Paradox nodded, swishing his tail from side to side.

"I agree....."

He looked back at Tonik, nodding slowly.

"Yeah dad.....we'll come with ya. Beats just drifting out in the cosmos anyways....."

Scorch looked up, unsure of where they were heading. When they mentioned Earth, the dragon tilted his head, still in feral form.

".....Earth?....what's that?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Sure. The main one I plan on using is around six-foot, blue eyes, and toned build. Everything else about his appearance and/or general mannerisms I'll probably describe in-RP.


(Sounds good for me. You can start your entry at the town, I suppose. Note that there is only ONE town in the entire planet earth right now ; literally everywhere else, destroyed and consumed by the monsters.
Take your time to read through the setting, and lemme know if you wanna ask anything, so we can clear things out.)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Sounds good for me. You can start your entry at the town, I suppose. Note that there is only ONE town in the entire planet earth right now ; literally everywhere else, destroyed and consumed by the monsters.
> Take your time to read through the setting, and lemme know if you wanna ask anything, so we can clear things out.)


I see. What's the tech level? Gotta make sure I'm not overboard with my character.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I see. What's the tech level? Gotta make sure I'm not overboard with my character.


(It kind of depends on where your origin is...)

- The Metropolis : a flying utopian city up in the clouds, where tech is of sci-fi level, as futuristic as you can think of... but absolutely no magic, it's forbidden and punishable by execution
- The Barren Town : the only place left on earth, where survivors are holed up together ; a mix of magic and tech, but no "strong opinions" on either
- The Enclave : an underground lair, a dystopian of sort, no tech at all, purely raw magic energy ; tech is not welcomed at all

(So, let's say, if you're someone from the Metropolis, moving to the Barren Town, you're free to have high levels of tech. If you came from the town, however, then only what we have in the present days irl. And if you're from the Enclave... no tech at all.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Dynasty shook in sorrow, saddened by the very concept of how this went and played out. It brought him absolute pain to strike down his own friend.....and the enemy at the same time. Embracing his dad, the Cosmic Fox bawled into Tonik's chest, wailing sorrowfully as he trembled a little.
> 
> Rai nodded at Tonik's words, sighing heavily as he scooped up his AK-47. No matter what, this was something that....needed to be done...it had to be in all seriousness.....and with that, they had to head back.
> 
> ...


Tonik is glad that everyone agrees to come to the Earth... if nothing else, at the very least they'd be a great help in saving the planet from the monstrosities, for sure.
Besides... a life traveling from planets to planets... if not dangerous because of the eldritch cosmic monsters lurking at every corner, then painfully depressing and bleak. Nowhere to call home.
Tonik glances at Scorch.

Tonik : It's my home planet... and where we're heading to now. Unless you have your own home world to return to, now that you're safe... I think you should come with us. Those eldritch cosmic monstrosities lurk in every corner, and things can get really bad... like the thing you tried to run away from earlier. So... yeah, if you wanna come with us, then by all means, don't hesitate.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

The family embraced once more, Static holding Paradox and Mono close as they nuzzled one another affectionately. It was nice to be together.....value the ones that were left....especially after such a sudden and unexpected sacrifice....

Scorch sat up, flapping his wings once more as he nodded to Tonik, smiling faintly.

"I actually forgot where I came from. Traveled from so many different places, you tend to forget which one you called home....so yeah, I'll come with you....I'm not trying to run into another one of those things again...."

Scorch said nervously, glancing over his shoulder. Judging from how jumpy he was, he really looked as if he were somewhere else....just...away from the cosmos....even if it's just for a little while.

Rai, meanwhile, had taken out a small notepad from his back pocket, quickly scratching something off of his list. Smiling, he shoved it back in his pocket, smiling happily. 

"Well, I can at least successfully say I've been a space marine for a few good moments.....man, if only they could see it now...."

Rai said gently, nodding a little as he was seemingly remembering the older times, standing perfectly still as he looked up at the fathomless depths of space, a faraway look in his eyes.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (It kind of depends on where your origin is...)
> 
> - The Metropolis : a flying utopian city up in the clouds, where tech is of sci-fi level, as futuristic as you can think of... but absolutely no magic, it's forbidden and punishable by execution
> - The Barren Town : the only place left on earth, where survivors are holed up together ; a mix of magic and tech, but no "strong opinions" on either
> ...


(Fair enough. I'll introduce my character, then.)

A lone figure stood at the top of an old overlook just above the old (and only) town left on Earth. He was wearing some sort of sleek yet blocky environmental armor, with his left pauldron coming up just an inch below his head. It was a dark gray, with light black undertones to it. He currently had no helmet, with an old school Mexican poncho covering most of his right body.

"I suppose it isn't _all_ bad," the man surmised to himself. "At least it isn't like the other places we've been to, right Eddie?" he queried, looking over at an unknown companion.
Said companion padded up softly to his side - it was a robotic canine, obviously cobbled together from pieces of advanced tech and old junker parts that came up to the human's waist. It was a ghastly thing, and how it even ran was up for debate.

It gave a low, robotic bark in response to the man's question, and he laughed to himself.
"Yeah, you're right - I get it. We could be torn from limb to limb and resting in the stomach of a terrible entity right now."
Turning around, he rubbed his eyes for a moment, making his way down the overlook.

"Come on, let's see if there's still friendly faces around here."

(I hope this is good, lol.)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

(Damn, did I kill it?)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Damn, did I kill it?)


(no, probably busy with irl stuff)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

(Ah, that's fair.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

(Yeah, we are in different timezones and such. I'm just waiting till he comes back)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The family embraced once more, Static holding Paradox and Mono close as they nuzzled one another affectionately. It was nice to be together.....value the ones that were left....especially after such a sudden and unexpected sacrifice....
> 
> Scorch sat up, flapping his wings once more as he nodded to Tonik, smiling faintly.
> 
> ...


From the look of things, it seems that Scorch doesn't have a place to stay...

Tonik : Then come with us. There are things like what you ran into earlier, at our planet, too... but at least we got each other, you'll be alright.

The mammoth then gently pets Rai's ears.

Tonik : Indeed, son... you're good... real good. Definitely one of the best...

He looks at everyone one last time.

Tonik : Alright, kids... let's get back.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Fair enough. I'll introduce my character, then.)
> 
> A lone figure stood at the top of an old overlook just above the old (and only) town left on Earth. He was wearing some sort of sleek yet blocky environmental armor, with his left pauldron coming up just an inch below his head. It was a dark gray, with light black undertones to it. He currently had no helmet, with an old school Mexican poncho covering most of his right body.
> 
> ...


The town has survived what the rest of the world could not, and is the last place standing now... but even so, it has seen better days.
Now, among the wasteland that the entire planet earth has come to be, the town is *humanity and furaffinity's last hope*.
(I'm not sorry for this...)
Gathered together and with reluctant companionship, the mix of humans, furs, cyborgs and androids, the last survivors against chaos, destruction and madness that has claimed the rest in a sea of flame, blood and smoke... but united they stand.
In this place at this time, one's origin and past doesn't really matter anymore. King, queen, emperor, empress, prince, princess, president, or even just farmer, worker, beggar, prisoner... everyone is the same now. What's left of the world has no need for such anymore... now, it only matters what can be done to survive through the day to see the tomorrow.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> ... But Endless Maw's voice still comes to the team, in the form of infrasound/ultrasound.
> 
> Endless Maw : Creators ?... You are safe... I have got... ahold... of it... but I am afraid... this is the end for me now... please... remember me... in your dream... I will always be back with you... in my next life... I promise you that... so please, do not weep for me... please remember...
> 
> ...


@Toasty9399 @The-Courier @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox try listening to this while reading the part...


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

The human kept his gaze hard and his head down as he stepped through the town, idly eyeing the denizens going about on their day-to-day activities. The man's environmental suit was some sort of bodysuit with pieces of armor overlaid on top of it. They were a mismatch, some parts looking more advanced than others. Still, they all seemed to be largely connected together.

"This place seems friendly," he mused. "What do you think?" he queried, looking down at the robotic canine at his side.
Eddie looked up at him, those beady, glassy eyes staring at him for a moment.
The human adjusted his poncho and shook his head, throwing the piece of clothing over his armor and withdrawing a small cigar from a pouch hanging off of his belt.

"You think this place has a bar?"

Eddie barked at him.

"You don't know that! This place could have a tavern for all I know - it's been fucking ages since I've visited Earth."

Another bark.

"Yeah, yeah, whatever makes _you_ feel happy."


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Toasty9399 @The-Courier @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox try listening to this while reading the part...


Nice, I've just been listening to the WH40K: Mechanicus OST.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> The human kept his gaze hard and his head down as he stepped through the town, idly eyeing the denizens going about on their day-to-day activities. The man's environmental suit was some sort of bodysuit with pieces of armor overlaid on top of it. They were a mismatch, some parts looking more advanced than others. Still, they all seemed to be largely connected together.
> 
> "This place seems friendly," he mused. "What do you think?" he queried, looking down at the robotic canine at his side.
> Eddie looked up at him, those beady, glassy eyes staring at him for a moment.
> ...


As the human and his robot dog head down into town, they pass by a small workshop. They see an aged female boar next to the forge, cleaning her forehead. She quite a long tail, almost like that of a lion. She also has some kind of lion-like mane too.
She looks at the two, but mostly at the robot dog, and even then only for a short while, before getting back to her work. She seems to be in the middle of making something.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Toasty9399 @The-Courier @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox try listening to this while reading the part...


I did, that's enough to make the manliest cry! And I'm back! Took me a while, I'll admit.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> From the look of things, it seems that Scorch doesn't have a place to stay...
> 
> Tonik : Then come with us. There are things like what you ran into earlier, at our planet, too... but at least we got each other, you'll be alright.
> 
> ...


Scorch nodded, glad to have at least some place to stay rather than with the monstrosities in space....which, alone, he never really stood much of a change against.

Now he has folks to call his allies, which makes things a little easier.

"S-Sure.....I'll head with you guys....I just hope it'll be just as safe....somewhat...."

The dragon said softly, smiling faintly.

Meanwhile, Rai purred softly from the ear rub, his tail swishing slowly behind him.

"Yeah dad.....and alright! Let's head on back to Earth!"

The ferret said happily, and the rest of the brothers nodded their approval. Dynasty took one last look back where he had seen the planet, and where Endless Maw had once been, smiling faintly.

"_I'll never forget the sacrifice you made....one day.....when we meet again....I'll hug you for sure...."_

Dynasty whispered, smiling and nodding as he faced Tonik once more.

"Right, we can go now!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Tonik rests his gigantic kanabo on his shoulders... that thing alone is like a pillar to support one corner of a house !
And it seems to be his new signature weapon too, along with his tool hammer.
It'd take nearly forever to travel back to the Milky Way, even if they were to fly through space at their fastest... and even if they could travel at light speed, Rai, Rue and Nightfall may be in danger due to not having any protective equipment, so far only shielded by Tonik's dark matter and dark energy so they can breathe in outer space and not crushed by the vacuum.
So, he does something else... something that his sons seem to like, when the team was at the infested mansion in the swamp.
He kicks into the thin air... and a wormhole bursts open in front of them, almost like he just kicks into reality itself to break it open.

Tonik : After you, kids. This should take us right back to the earth... but we'd be far away from the town. Gotta help our new family Scorch, Paradox and Static get themselves familiar with the atmosphere and environment first.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> As the human and his robot dog head down into town, they pass by a small workshop. They see an aged female boar next to the forge, cleaning her forehead. She quite a long tail, almost like that of a lion. She also has some kind of lion-like mane too.
> She looks at the two, but mostly at the robot dog, and even then only for a short while, before getting back to her work. She seems to be in the middle of making something.


"That seems like a lady who might need things," the human pointed out to his canine companion, hurriedly moving over to the woman in front of the workshop.
He stepped up to her, and put the cigar in his mouth, the human resting his hands on his armored hips.

"Hey, miss. We're new in town and we're lookin' for work. I don't suppose you've got any... problems that need fixing?" he introduced himself, motioning to his robotic dog.
"This here's Eddie. My name's Andrew. We fix problems, mostly of the people variety but a town like this is bound to have creature problems."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 16, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> _For the briefest moments, a new sun flashed to life in the void, then died. For the period of its existence, fractions of a second as it was, a shape raced through the aperture of warped spacetime.
> 
> The AI aboard waited for the sensors to recalibrate themselves after the blinding jump, however it noticed something amiss even before they came online and started catching incoming photons and analyzing them, the gravimetric frequency of their own wormhole was off.
> 
> ...


The readings from the AI show that some stars are missing, gone, or in places where they shouldn't. And from the looks of it, it seems there was an unusual force behind their new positions...
And then there are other strange readings that the AI picks up, which look like an absolute mess, with dark matter, dark energy and gravity pull from black holes coming together, giving out inconsistent results.
... But then, the reading seems to go into a halt, and later, slowly but gradually going up...
The gravity pull is felt stronger and stronger... the amount of dark energy and dark matter, more and more.
... And the outside starts to darken, slowly. Even with the stars and the light throughout the cosmos, the entire scenery starts to darken as if it's going in night-time. However, the looming darkness seems to come from one side of the ship.
And then... something else is shown on screen.
They look like wailing tentacles the size of towers... and the "thing" is DEFINITELY not friendly.



The-Courier said:


> "That seems like a lady who might need things," the human pointed out to his canine companion, hurriedly moving over to the woman in front of the workshop.
> He stepped up to her, and put the cigar in his mouth, the human resting his hands on his armored hips.
> 
> "Hey, miss. We're new in town and we're lookin' for work. I don't suppose you've got any... problems that need fixing?" he introduced himself, motioning to his robotic dog.
> "This here's Eddie. My name's Andrew. We fix problems, mostly of the people variety but a town like this is bound to have creature problems."


The boar pauses her work and looks back up at the two. It seems she's just doing the usual stuff of a blacksmith, making weapons.
From the look of the metal piece on the anvil, it seems to be an axe head.
She massages her neck a bit, after having to look down for so long.

??? : Name is Eviscerena, but you can just call me Evis for short... And, "miss" ? My, do I look younger than I actually am ?

She chuckles a bit, her voice sounding like she's in her 70s or something.

Evis : Anyway, nice to see you. Cute dog too. And as for problems that need fixing... let's see... we could definitely use some help reinforcing what little houses we have left. Not against bandits or raiders or thieves though, because this place is the last you'll see any other "person" at all.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 17, 2020)

For a nanosecond, the AI was completely frozen, staring in shock and disbelief. Subconsciously it instructed the sensors to run a self diagnostic. All came back functional. It ran another sel-
A submind screamed at it to do something. It was delaying, taking too long to react. This wasn’t normal, nothing was normal, how did it sneak so close-

Simultaneously it began working multiple tasks despite instructions from the main mind. A dumb, less burdened-with-thought lower consciousness took the initiative. It instructed the flight computer to calculate a new jump, somewhere away from the unknown entity. Even by now, the crew weren’t aware of anything. To them only two seconds had passed since they jumped in. Through the bridge cameras, it could see the face of the captain just now starting to blink in surprise as the main mind took back control and initiated a combat alert, causing the lights throughout the ship to darken while dark orange and red hues filled the bridge. The flight computer pinged it was ready, that it only had enough power to perform a short jump. The AI cursed the submind in control of the calculations, fully aware it wouldn’t understand nor care. It vibrated the coils and space in front of the ship began to warp dramatically, creating a hole that pulled the ship through in an instant.
The ship jumped.

The captain blinked. She sat in the command seat to the side of the bridge watching the holographic imager flash with warnings. Immediately she received a message that the AI had engaged Combat Status 1 through her neural implant, they were in extreme danger. She sent a message via implant back to the _Illiath_ while she read the tactical display.
_“Ship, report.”
“Captain R’asi”_ The AI began quickly. _“I have detected something.”_
The Maxohlx paused, orange dagger-like eyes examining the pictures now popping up. She blinked again.
_“What am I looking at.”_ She looked again at the image. It changed to a different view. It was… something. A ship?
_“Unknown. We jumped 5 lightseconds away from the entity.” 
“Entity?” 
“It is unknown if it’s a ship. I… Do not know what it is, sensors detected distinct biochemical signatures. I believe.”_ The view switched to one of its massive tentacles. _“It is alive.” _
The captain was silent for a moment, switching to a different collection of data with a thought. She reread how near the entity got to them.
_“How did it get so close, and where is it now?”_
The moment she asked that, Sub-Captain Ja’vat came rushing in. His grey fur was damp like he just came from the shower. He looked at her with worry. She stared back at him as he took his post, he no doubt was having a conversation with the ship as well, and the fact he let his emotion of worry show was a gigantic red flag.
_“The entity is in it’s last known location and unmoving. How it got within 1000 lengths is unknown. I have more information I must report.”_
R’asi glared with a flash of irritation at the AI’s words. The AI should’ve told this when she first ordered.
_“Space around the ship is not what it should be.”
“Did you program your jump wr-”
“No.”_ It interrupted her, she held back a snarl. _“I did not. Judging from the distance of known stars, I did not fail to program a jump. We are 23876 Lightyears away from our planned destination. That is beyond what our-”_
“I know what our damn jump drives are capable of.” She snapped, aloud. The others gave her quick glances but returned to their duties. Despite their best efforts to hide it, she could tell they were all worried. She scolded herself. Still… everything happening right now... Was unbelievable.
_“Go on.”
“I know where we are. I can tell by looking at local stars and their unique-”
“I’m not a child AI, tell me what’s important.”
“There is an unusually large concentration of dark energy, dark matter and singularities scattered across the local void. Some stars are off their recorded tracks by lightyears, but-”_
It paused. R’asi blinked as new images were being sent by the AI directly to her optic nerve. It was a diagram of the stars around them, and something else. She gawked.
“Some stars are missing.”


“Captain R’asi,” Sub-Captain Ja’vat spoke as the Maxohlx in question entered the private briefing quarters. His fur was now dry after minutes of being out of his bath. “Do you believe any of this?”
“I checked myself.” She spat. “It’s real.”
He looked away from her.
“We’re going to do something about that… thing.” She spoke.
He looked back at her.
“Whatever it is, _what- _it is, it interfered with a ship of the Maxohlx Hegemony. The_ Illiath _claims it did something to our wormhole and landed us here, and just for that, whatever species, unknown to us as it is, it needs to submit to us and answer to what it did, or die.”
“Ma'am, you want to talk to it?”
“Yes. It might know why... everything, why the stars aren’t right.”
He nodded slowly, still unsure. “Yes, I see.... How do you want us to go about it?”
R’asi spoke. They discussed. The AI listened in and offered advice when it could.

Minutes later, a small shape from the _Illiath was_ spat out from a magnetic launch tube, encased in its own stealth field. It rocketed away unseen until it was far enough from the ship that it couldn't be traced back. Then the sensor probe turned on, it’s active sensors pinging off high energy photons in a tight cone directed at the entity. It opened up with a message, a simple message in every language known to the Maxohlx.
_Surrender. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 17, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Minutes later, a small from the _Illiath was_ shape spat out from a magnetic launch tube, encased in its own stealth field. It rocketed away unseen until it was far enough from the ship that it couldn't be traced back. Then the sensor probe turned on, it’s active sensors pinging off high energy photons in a tight cone directed at the entity. It opened up with a message, a simple message in every language known to the Maxohlx.
> _Surrender._


... And seconds later, there is an impact. A pretty heave one. If the AI sees what just happened... one of the tentacles literally smashed and smacked the device away (either completely destroying it, or at least severely damaging it to the point it's barely functional anymore). But the mere size of the tentacle (which seems to be like the Eiffel tower, but possibly *at least* 18,000,000 km) also glanced at the ship too.
And there seem to be at least *a few thousands* of such tentacles.
It feels as if something extremely sharp just scratched the surface of the ship... and judging from the sound, the "glancing hit", even though not full-on direct impact, is still pretty bad.
Worse, still... it seems that the thing has detected the ship, or at least the vague location of it.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The readings from the AI show that some stars are missing, gone, or in places where they shouldn't. And from the looks of it, it seems there was an unusual force behind their new positions...
> And then there are other strange readings that the AI picks up, which look like an absolute mess, with dark matter, dark energy and gravity pull from black holes coming together, giving out inconsistent results.
> ... But then, the reading seems to go into a halt, and later, slowly but gradually going up...
> The gravity pull is felt stronger and stronger... the amount of dark energy and dark matter, more and more.
> ...



"Reinforcing the buildings, huh? Not exactly my forte but I know how to reinforce a position or two," Andrew replied with a small, off-to-the-side hand wave.
It was easy money, probably. Andrew liked money, so he'll take what he could get - if not, payout was most likely something practical. A new gun was be real nice, especially since his current weapon is getting on in age.

"We don't exactly have the parts to spare, though. I'm a little light on just about everything. I understand you must be busy, so if you've got the necessary materials we could get out of your hair for a while."

Eddie glanced up at the man, who reciprocated the gaze. They shared a silent understanding, and Andrew affixed his focus back on Eviscerena.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 17, 2020)

Rai had actually been pondering how long it would take to get back home, since they were dead in space after all. If he did the mental math and calculated how long that took......we'll just say it ended up being a really long time. He thought of what it would be like to move at blinding speed.....then realized, they might not survive such an experience. He was snapped out of his thoughts however, when he watches Tonik literally kick a hole into....reality?

Thanos could never.

The ferret wagged his tail eagerly, nodding a little as he peeked through the hole. He glanced back at Paradox and Monosuki, checking their collars. He tilted his head in sheer confusion at the alien tech, having no clue what it meant. Paradox smiled though, glad to see that the ferret worried for their safety.

"Don't worry, I can assure you that our collars are set to adjust to that of Earth's. At least, I'll configure the settings once we do get there."

Paradox said reassuringly to the ferret, who nodded and let go.

"Right then..."

Scorch and Static smiled, yet Static bowed a little from this.

"I thank you for that.....most appreciated."

"Same here!"

The two said, hopping through the portal. The rest of everyone does, except for Dynasty, who stared at the portal uncertainly.

"Is.....that safe?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 17, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "Reinforcing the buildings, huh? Not exactly my forte but I know how to reinforce a position or two," Andrew replied with a small, off-to-the-side hand wave.
> It was easy money, probably. Andrew liked money, so he'll take what he could get - if not, payout was most likely something practical. A new gun was be real nice, especially since his current weapon is getting on in age.
> 
> "We don't exactly have the parts to spare, though. I'm a little light on just about everything. I understand you must be busy, so if you've got the necessary materials we could get out of your hair for a while."
> ...


Eviscerena rests the hammer by the head on the anvil, and rests her hand on the end of it, as she rubs her chin for a while.

Evis : ... Damn, forgot about that... we're short on materials to begin with too... alright alright how about this... uuuh... dammit, I'm not the one to ask about this either...

She mumbles a bit at the end while scratching her head, trying to think of something.

Evis : Alright I got this. Might suit you better. You said you're good at dealing with... creature problems, right ?... Question. You ran into those "things" on the way here yet ? Those monsters that look like they come from the depths of hell and far worse than that ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 17, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Rai had actually been pondering how long it would take to get back home, since they were dead in space after all. If he did the mental math and calculated how long that took......we'll just say it ended up being a really long time. He thought of what it would be like to move at blinding speed.....then realized, they might not survive such an experience. He was snapped out of his thoughts however, when he watches Tonik literally kick a hole into....reality?
> 
> Thanos could never.
> 
> ...


Tonik looks at everyone to be sure no-one is left behind...
Everyone, except Endless Maw.
He looks back at where the tree once was, where the planet-sized monstrosity was, and holds the kanabo upside down with its head pointing downward, as he keeps it close to his chest with one hand. He seems to be saluting the tree, in memory and honor of it.

Tonik : I'll see you soon, my grandson.

After his goodbye, there is a very faint cluster of nebula clouds, mostly black, passing by.
Like a small blow of the wind, associated with the spirit of the deceased...
Endless Maw will be remembered...
And with that, he turns back to the family, looking at Dynasty.

Tonik : You came through it once, remember ? Back when me and your father Static fought, and all of you were sent back to the town. So yes, I can confirm that it's safe.

Who on earth would be so confident in confirming that a wormhole literally opened with a kick, is "safe" ?
But Tonik is.
And to prove it, he walks through the portal first, to the other side... then pokes the kanabo back through, as it shows on the side of the cosmos in everyone's view too.
Zeika giggles.

Zeika : Yep, it's all safe alright. OK kids, time to go home.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Eviscerena rests the hammer by the head on the anvil, and rests her hand on the end of it, as she rubs her chin for a while.
> 
> Evis : ... Damn, forgot about that... we're short on materials to begin with too... alright alright how about this... uuuh... dammit, I'm not the one to ask about this either...
> 
> ...



Andrew and his canine companion shared yet another look, before settling his gaze back on her. He pursed his lips at the question.
"Those things? Yeah, I met one. Killed it, too; cost me a lot of good people and a damn fine ship," he replied, folding his arms over his armored breastplate.

"You want us to kill another?"
Hopefully this time it'll be smaller... hopefully. The only thing the man actually had that _could've_ done damage was a particle beam weapon... attached to the front of his ship, that's currently dead in the water in a bunch of pieces. It was a miracle he even survived.
Looking back down at Eddie, Andrew sighed.

"Well, I'm gonna need a very big gun."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 17, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik looks at everyone to be sure no-one is left behind...
> Everyone, except Endless Maw.
> He looks back at where the tree once was, where the planet-sized monstrosity was, and holds the kanabo upside down with its head pointing downward, as he keeps it close to his chest with one hand. He seems to be saluting the tree, in memory and honor of it.
> 
> ...


Dynasty watched Tonik in slight confusion, watching as he went through it, then poked his weapon through as to show it was safe.

Apparently it had slipped his mind that he went through one earlier, but oh well.

"Alrighty dad, I'm convinced...."

Dynasty said happily, floating through the portal. As soon as he made it to the other side, he looked himself over briefly, patting himself down.

Curiously, he swished his tail around a little, making sure he still had a tail to swish around. Once he was everything was intat, he nodded, beaming brightly as he shifted back to his neko form to be more fitting with Earth's customs and whatnot. 

"Alrighty, all set!"

The Cosmic Being said happily, and Rai smiled a little. He checked over his brothers, making sure they were all set. They were, which was a relief to him.

Quickly, Paradox set Monosuki's collar to adjust to that of Earth's atmosphere, and set his own to such setting as well. Once all was set, he finally relaxed, smiling happily.

"Phew.....that was a close one...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 17, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Andrew and his canine companion shared yet another look, before settling his gaze back on her. He pursed his lips at the question.
> "Those things? Yeah, I met one. Killed it, too; cost me a lot of good people and a damn fine ship," he replied, folding his arms over his armored breastplate.
> 
> "You want us to kill another?"
> ...


Eviscerena raises her eyebrows. An entire ship ?
Sounds like the thing Andrew ran into the likes of monstrosities that rival the biggest ancient sea monster of the depths...
Her experience so far only got her with some little buggers that can be killed with normal weapons. Nevertheless, from the looks of things, it seems Andrew isn't very well-armed either.

Evis : I got some AK47 and M4A1 here, in terms of guns. They're enough to get the job done. But if you need "a very big gun", I think we'll need to wait for-



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Dynasty watched Tonik in slight confusion, watching as he went through it, then poked his weapon through as to show it was safe.
> 
> Apparently it had slipped his mind that he went through one earlier, but oh well.
> 
> ...


Eviscerena pauses midway when she sees a wormhole or something from not too far away... or at least a glimpse of it at the corner of her eyes (also in Andrew's view too). She looks at the direction, then back at Andrew and chuckles, while gesturing towards that direction.

Evis : ... Aye, he's back.

She explains a bit.

Evis : He's a blaksmith like me, so the three of us together should be able to make what you need. You'll see. He's quite the one in his own right.

Meanwhile, the family is somewhere near the swamp they cleared out yesterday. Tonik looks at the place, while petting on the three sons' tail with his tails, and gently rubbing on Zeika's fur coat and Galaxy's forehead.

Tonik : Heh, memories. We were here just yesterday, but damn that was a wild ride.

Galaxy : Indeed dad, and I'm so glad we were back together.

Zeika : Same here, sweetie...

The dragon father and the wolf wag their tail happily.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 18, 2020)

> ... And seconds later, there is an impact. A pretty heave one. If the AI sees what just happened... one of the tentacles literally smashed and smacked the device away (either completely destroying it, or at least severely damaging it to the point it's barely functional anymore). But the mere size of the tentacle (which seems to be like the Eiffel tower, but possibly *at least* 18,000,000 km) also glanced at the ship too.
> And there seem to be at least *a few thousands* of such tentacles.
> It feels as if something extremely sharp just scratched the surface of the ship... and judging from the sound, the "glancing hit", even though not full-on direct impact, is still pretty bad.
> Worse, still... it seems that the thing has detected the ship, or at least the vague location of it.



The seat automatically tightened around R’asi before she felt the impact. She was lurched forward then to the side as a deafening screech filled the ship. There were shouts on the bridge as officers struggled to hold on.
Her mind was racing with questions. She remembered watching the live feed from the probe and then something unbelievable happened. One of the massive tentacles suddenly lurched out and raced directly at the probe, going at near lightspeed. To accelerate something with that mass to such velocity required technology that was unknown to the Maxohlx. She barely had time to register the movement even with her genetically engineered reflexes as it grazed the ship.
_AI: “Minor damage to outer plating.” _The AI reported. She wanted to scream at it. _“Had to perform evasive maneuvers, we were in the direct path between it and the probe. We would be dead if it hit us directly.”_ It spoke monotone. She looked ahead and began thinking, she had to focus.
_R'asi: “Long range jump?”
AI “The capacitor will be ready for such a jump in 14 minutes._”
The information was already available to her on the tactical display, she was asking as she thought. They’d be able to perform a shorter range jump in 56 seconds. _Illiath_ spoke.
_AI: “I’m currently reviewing long range sensor scans. We have been deceived.” _
On the imager she could see the massive… no physically impossible, tentacle swiping at the remains of the probe. Then the video feed switched to the main body.
_AI: “It’s true form was revealed when it attacked.”_
Her mind did a short circuit.
A sensor officer messaged her.
_Officer: “I’m registering a mass equivalent to a moon.”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> The seat automatically tightened around R’asi before she felt the impact. She was lurched forward then to the side as a deafening screech filled the ship. There were shouts on the bridge as officers struggled to hold on.
> Her mind was racing with questions. She remembered watching the live feed from the probe and then something unbelievable happened. One of the massive tentacles suddenly lurched out and raced directly at the probe, going at near lightspeed. To accelerate something with that mass to such velocity required technology that was unknown to the Maxohlx. She barely had time to register the movement even with her genetically engineered reflexes as it grazed the ship.
> _AI: “Minor damage to outer plating.” _The AI reported. She wanted to scream at it. _“Had to perform evasive maneuvers, we were in the direct path between it and the probe. We would be dead if it hit us directly.”_ It spoke monotone. She looked ahead and began thinking, she had to focus.
> _R'asi: “Long range jump?”
> ...


And so the monstrosity has shown itself... a moon-sized abomination with thousands of massive tentacles stretching outward, like a virus but overgrown to literally planet size. The tentacles are full of spikes and thorns along the length, each spike roughly 300,000km long.
Its mass seems to be all of dark matter, and cloaked in dark energy that obstructs its form. But, beneath the dark energy cloak, on the surface of the main body... are something else. Something far worse.
Millions of circular, leech-like mouths... with eyeballs inside them. Easily enough to give people with trypophobia a heart attack.
And the thing looks provoked. Pretty pissed, even.
It is slashing and whipping its tentacles at the empty space, violently and aggressively... but thankfully, blindly. It still has not detected the ship yet due to the stealth, but it's been aroused and it won't stop.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Eviscerena raises her eyebrows. An entire ship ?
> Sounds like the thing Andrew ran into the likes of monstrosities that rival the biggest ancient sea monster of the depths...
> Her experience so far only got her with some little buggers that can be killed with normal weapons. Nevertheless, from the looks of things, it seems Andrew isn't very well-armed either.
> 
> ...



"Terran - I'm sorry - _Earthen_ weapons'all you got, huh? Well, it's not ideal, but it'll have to do," Andrew replied with a soft sigh, placing both of his hands on his hips. He stuck the cigar in his mouth, produced a lighter, and lit it, before dropping the lighter back into the pouch and buttoning it.
Judging by that slip-up of dialect for Earth, he was definitely not from around here.

As the portal opened and they stepped out, the man pursed his lips.
"Well I'll be; if they're as good as you say they are, looks like our luck's finally turning around."
A quick glance at the exposed man's armor revealed that his only weapon looked to be some sort of weathered energy pistol, the lights on the side glowing a dim yellow, likely indicative of charge.
It certainly had seen better days, with obvious bits of rust and corrosion beginning to set in on the receiver.

Just one bad incident after a-fucking-nother. Ever since he got to this planet it's just been a veritable train ride of shitty situations and poor luck.
Maybe he'll catch a break.
Maybe.

Ah, who was he kidding? For men like him, breaks don't exist.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "Terran - I'm sorry - _Earthen_ weapons'all you got, huh? Well, it's not ideal, but it'll have to do," Andrew replied with a soft sigh, placing both of his hands on his hips. He stuck the cigar in his mouth, produced a lighter, and lit it, before dropping the lighter back into the pouch and buttoning it.
> Judging by that slip-up of dialect for Earth, he was definitely not from around here.


(Just wait till you meet us lol, we have _weapons)_


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (Just wait till you meet us lol, we have _weapons)_


(Lol, I was originally going to have him use hard light weaponry, but decided against it.)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Lol, I was originally going to have him use hard light weaponry, but decided against it.)


(you basing your character off of a universe? halo?)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (you basing your character off of a universe? halo?)


(Sort of, he's still native to this universe.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "Terran - I'm sorry - _Earthen_ weapons'all you got, huh? Well, it's not ideal, but it'll have to do," Andrew replied with a soft sigh, placing both of his hands on his hips. He stuck the cigar in his mouth, produced a lighter, and lit it, before dropping the lighter back into the pouch and buttoning it.
> Judging by that slip-up of dialect for Earth, he was definitely not from around here.
> 
> As the portal opened and they stepped out, the man pursed his lips.
> ...


The boar chuckles.

Evis : Yeah this place is as basic as you can see. We're just holding on enough, not enough manpower to really do anything, aside from being holed up here. But then he came around, and found more to join. Him and his family, that is. So we became... decently sufficient, to do the jobs, one at a time. I went on a mission with them, just yesterday, against those eldritch cosmic monsters too. Quite a journey, I tell ya what.

She speaks as if recalling a valiant, unfortabble battle of the ages, even though it's just yesterday. Her wagging tail seems that despite her age, and her lack of any advanced technology or otherworldly superpower, she's far from helpless, and will have her own excitement in making the rest of her days count. And if she's far from equal compared to the others, she'll try far harder to even the odds.
... And for someone like her, it's a miracle that she has not lost her sanity at the face of the crawling chaos and the creeping madness everywhere around her.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "Terran - I'm sorry - _Earthen_ weapons'all you got, huh? Well, it's not ideal, but it'll have to do,"





Toasty9399 said:


> (Just wait till you meet us lol, we have _weapons)_


(Just wait indeed, you'll see my boy in action soon enough. He's a big boy with a big dream and an even bigger anvil to do it, hehe.)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Just wait indeed, you'll see my boy in action soon enough. He's a big boy with a big dream and an even bigger anvil to do it, hehe.)


(I have a few things planned as far as my character's energy weapon goes.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (I have a few things planned as far as my character's energy weapon goes.)


(I can make energy swords, heh. Elemental, magic-ish, energy swords. But still good, I assure ya.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Eviscerena raises her eyebrows. An entire ship ?
> Sounds like the thing Andrew ran into the likes of monstrosities that rival the biggest ancient sea monster of the depths...
> Her experience so far only got her with some little buggers that can be killed with normal weapons. Nevertheless, from the looks of things, it seems Andrew isn't very well-armed either.
> 
> ...


As the family arrived through the portal, Rai looked around, tilting his head a bit. He felt himself over, nodding as he made sure everything was still intact. Dynasty quickly looked himself over as well, mainly making sure that in his human form, he remembered his clothes, which he did.

"Well.....glad to see that feature fixed itself!"

Dynasty said happily, and the sons purred from the tail rubbing. 

Nightfall smiled happily, swishing his tail eagerly.

"Ahh.....sweet Earth, back once more....wasteland or not, we're gonna make it right..."

"Hear hear...."

Rue said cheerily, flicking his ear around a little.

Rai checked his weapons, then smiled. Even so, he still wondered where Spectre was......he did kinda want to see his old friend again....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> As the family arrived through the portal, Rai looked around, tilting his head a bit. He felt himself over, nodding as he made sure everything was still intact. Dynasty quickly looked himself over as well, mainly making sure that in his human form, he remembered his clothes, which he did.
> 
> "Well.....glad to see that feature fixed itself!"
> 
> ...


Tonik gives the swamp one last look, his gaze at the direction of the mansion, with a far-away look in his eyes.

Tonik : ... Endless Maw's place of birth...

Galaxy's ears perk up at the mention of her... creation. She looks up at her dad, wagging her tail.

Galaxy : What is it da-

Then, she notices something on her dad's chest...

Galaxy : Dad, your hexagon eye has grown back !

Tonik hears that and quickly looks at his chest... but then picks off the object and holds it in front of him.
It looks vaguely the hexagon eye he used to make the bracelet on Nightfall's tail, but at the same time different.
Like an acorn of sort. But of pure crystal.

Tonik : ... No, that's not it... but it looks familiar...


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The boar chuckles.
> 
> Evis : Yeah this place is as basic as you can see. We're just holding on enough, not enough manpower to really do anything, aside from being holed up here. But then he came around, and found more to join. Him and his family, that is. So we became... decently sufficient, to do the jobs, one at a time. I went on a mission with them, just yesterday, against those eldritch cosmic monsters too. Quite a journey, I tell ya what.
> 
> ...



"I'm sure it was a journey," Andrew replied, folding his arms back over his armored breastplate and eyeing the portal for a moment. The man's robotic canine companion delivered a low bark at the human, and Andrew looked down.
"Now _that_ was not very nice," he chastised. "I'm sure these are very nice people and you'd do well to remember that we're guests here."

There wasn't a doubt in Andrew's mind that he looked insane, especially holding a conversation with a robot dog. He didn't care, though, letting his hands fall back to his side.
"So, you still want me to kill some of those creatures for you?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> and eyeing as they stepped out of the portal


(Uuuuh actually, you only saw the portal, but the team is still pretty far away from the town, like... a few miles at least. And then there are trees and stuffs in the way so you can't really see them either.)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Uuuuh actually, you only saw the portal, but the team is still pretty far away from the town, like... a few miles at least. And then there are trees and stuffs in the way so you can't really see them either.)


(Ah. I'll edit it.)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

(Done.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "I'm sure it was a journey," Andrew replied, folding his arms back over his armored breastplate and eyeing the portal for a moment. The man's robotic canine companion delivered a low bark at the human, and Andrew looked down.
> "Now _that_ was not very nice," he chastised. "I'm sure these are very nice people and you'd do well to remember that we're guests here."
> 
> There wasn't a doubt in Andrew's mind that he looked insane, especially holding a conversation with a robot dog. He didn't care, though, letting his hands fall back to his side.
> "So, you still want me to kill some of those creatures for you?"


Eviscerena glances at the robotic dog and chuckles, after the man's reminder at it.

Evis : Heh, cute dog you have there.

Then she looks back at him.

Evis : Yeah, that'd be great indeed. But, as of now, I wouldn't really tell you to go kill some right away. Get yourself familiar with the place, meet the locals, and so on first. I'm a blacksmith, this is my workshop, that much is obvious. You need help with weapons and armors, come see me ; and don't worry about money. In this town, especially at this time, money has no value anymore, we now have to resort to that goods-for-goods kind of trade instead. So, the safest job you can take, in my opinion, is gathering materials and scraps to reinforce the place.






(You're currently at (a) - the workshop)

Evis : Head north from here and there's a tavern to your right, for you to rest at night. Go further in until you get near the wall of the other side of the town, there's a church, if you need something off your mind. From the tavern, head east and you'll see an alchemy shop, good for herbal remedies and medicines. On the other side of the road, facing it, is a grocery shop for basic stuffs you may need. There's also another tavern and workshop on the other side of the town too. We just opened a health clinic not too long ago, and the map is kinda outdated so it's not on here... but the clinic is right next to the alchemy shop, so head there if you have injuries.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> And so the monstrosity has shown itself... a moon-sized abomination with thousands of massive tentacles stretching outward, like a virus but overgrown to literally planet size. The tentacles are full of spikes and thorns along the length, each spike roughly 300,000km long.
> Its mass seems to be all of dark matter, and cloaked in dark energy that obstructs its form. But, beneath the dark energy cloak, on the surface of the main body... are something else. Something far worse.
> Millions of circular, leech-like mouths... with eyeballs inside them. Easily enough to give people with trypophobia a heart attack.
> And the thing looks provoked. Pretty pissed, even.
> It is slashing and whipping its tentacles at the empty space, violently and aggressively... but thankfully, blindly. It still has not detected the ship yet due to the stealth, but it's been aroused and it won't stop.


R’sai was bombarded with frantic messages from the crew, messages of fear as some tried to speculate the horror on their displays while others asked for orders. This entire ordeal just kept getting worse. She would’ve bumbled in fear if it wasn’t for her training and implants.
“Ship!” She spoke aloud, filling her voice with confidence she knew she didn’t have, she had to bolster the crew. “Emergency Jump Alpha-”
Before she finished roaring the order, the ship shuttered again, this time with the distinct whine of overworked coils absorbing ungodly amounts of power and starting to distort spacetime, growing in frequency until it reached its crescendo and suddenly died. It felt odd now they had jumped, silent only for the displays and controlled breathing of the crew.
She knew what the AI would say next.
_AI: “Captain R’sai. The coils are dangerously close to their designed limit after performing three jumps in such a short order. I will need to recalibrate them before we do a long range jump.” 
R'sai: “Damage?” 
AI: “None will need to be replaced. Their quantum alignment is still workable.”_
She called up the imager again, this time fully immersing herself into the ship. Everything the ship saw, she saw as a torrent of information streamed directly into her consciousness. The ship was in stealth again.
_R'sai: “Second probe.” _Moments before they jumped, the AI ordered a second decoy probe, that fact was downloaded into her consciousness.
_Ai: “Activated.”_
She turned her attention to the sensors. Their jump accuracy suffered a decrease of 23% in accuracy but she didn’t care, all they wanted to do was jump away from the entity, in which they succeeded by half a light minute. She directed the camera on their previous position and their own ship was highlighted. Because light traveled at a slow crawl of 300 thousand meters per second, the light of them leaving hadn’t reached them yet. She watched themselves from the past. Because the stealth field warped all the light around the ship, she couldn’t see themselves directly, but the AI was providing an outline with a 99% degree of certainty created by examining their sensor logs. She watched as the tentacle reached towards them and the probe, their view heavily warped and tinted blue as it traveled at 95% the speed of light. The ship powered its engines half a millisecond before, just barely enough to dodge the full brunt of the attack. Seconds later she watched the second probe pop out and their ship jump.
She watched the second probe turn on and began blasting noise into the void. The AI programmed it to mimic their ship's signature when damaged. It was an interesting plan the AI had compiled, to study the entity, to see what it would do.
And buy them time.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik gives the swamp one last look, his gaze at the direction of the mansion, with a far-away look in his eyes.
> 
> Tonik : ... Endless Maw's place of birth...
> 
> ...


The group kept a wary eye on the terrain, but relaxed once the familiarity of the swamp that was cleared settled in. Rai really had nothing else to say at this point, still having taken in the whole, "comrade sacrifice" to heart. 

Rue was overall enjoying his time back on earth, glad to be on solid footing. Nightfall flapped his wings about, getting a good stretch.

Paradox, Static, and Mono explored earth for, (what seemed like), the first time, though Static seemed quite familiar with some territorial aspects.

Dynasty tilted his head in confusion at the sudden mention of Tonik's hexagon eye, but was even more confused by the....acorn crystsal?

"What's that dad?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

Tonik looks at the crystal acorn, feeling a familiar energy coming from it, but can't quite put a finger on it. He shakes his head.

Tonik : I dunno, kid. Strange that it's on my chest... h-hey wait a second.

He looks at everyone else, realization hitting him.

Tonik : Up until now, we haven't run into a single tree-like eldritch cosmic monster yet... except...

He glances back at the acorn, then slowly looks towards the swamp.
With the infestation cleared and now the sunlight can shine through the thickets, the abandoned mansion can be seen from here.

Tonik : ... Kids, gimme a hand.

About 10 minutes later, back at the end of that tunnel underneath the mansion, where the team first encountered Endless Maw. Tonik has buried it in the ground and stirred up the soil a bit. He then casts a small wave of dark energy and aurora wave on the place, like watering a seed. Galaxy does the same with her aurora, and Zeika with dark energy. Galaxy also finishes with the symbol that she once used to summon it.

Galaxy : Be back soon...

After patting the ground with her paw, she stands back up and looks at everyone else.

Galaxy : Alright... let's go home now, guys.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik looks at the crystal acorn, feeling a familiar energy coming from it, but can't quite put a finger on it. He shakes his head.
> 
> Tonik : I dunno, kid. Strange that it's on my chest... h-hey wait a second.
> 
> ...


The others nod a little, and Rai eyed the acorn with particular interest after his dad seemed to have been hit by the realization bolt.


"Oh?....could.....c-could it be?...."

The ferret trailed off, not wanting to submerge his heart in the abyss of blind hope. He had done that too many times, and had gotten hurt too many times to actually realize where it would go again. Silently, the family gave him a helping paw, with Dynasty feeling the most eager. As Tonik planted the seed, the Cosmic Fox stooped down, nuzzling that certain patch of dirt.

Once a friend, always a friend. Even if it might be nothing.....

"Alright then.....let's hope for the best...."

Rue said quietly, and the rest of the brothers followed the mammoth back. He poked his chin a little, still.....feeling hope.

Rai smiled softly back where Tonik had planted the acorn, his tail swishing slowly.

"Always welcome back....never forget...."


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Eviscerena glances at the robotic dog and chuckles, after the man's reminder at it.
> 
> Evis : Heh, cute dog you have there.
> 
> ...



"I hadn't planned on killing a few right away - I'm nowhere near equipped enough for that," Andrew replied, giving a small whistle to his robotic canine companion and moving to step away from the workshop.
"I'll be back soon enough!"

Speaking those words of departure, he set himself out to drink in the sights of the town. The tavern would be nice, though he wasn't particularly tired - nor was he in any mood to eat or drink.
He was on edge, and his eyes constantly scanned his surroundings. Perhaps it was just baseless paranoia, but those alleys did _not_ look friendly, and one shuddered to think what inhuman dealings went on in the darkness of those alleyways.

Passing the tavern, he momentarily paused his stride, taking a glance in the windows.
Maybe _one_ drink, a nice Scotch after a long few months would settle nicely.
Looking down at Eddie as Andrew approached the tavern doors, the man, pursed his lips for a moment.
"I'm not sure they allow robots in here, so, why don't you keep watch outside?"

Eddie barked in protest, eliciting a small huff from the man.

"I know, I know - after last time you don't want to leave me. Don't worry, I can handle myself," he reassured the robot, patting it on the head.
After that, he stepped himself inside of the tavern.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 18, 2020)

(black holes are scary)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The others nod a little, and Rai eyed the acorn with particular interest after his dad seemed to have been hit by the realization bolt.
> 
> 
> "Oh?....could.....c-could it be?...."
> ...





The-Courier said:


> "I hadn't planned on killing a few right away - I'm nowhere near equipped enough for that," Andrew replied, giving a small whistle to his robotic canine companion and moving to step away from the workshop.
> "I'll be back soon enough!"
> 
> Speaking those words of departure, he set himself out to drink in the sights of the town. The tavern would be nice, though he wasn't particularly tired - nor was he in any mood to eat or drink.
> ...


After about 10 more minutes, the team finally get back to town. Finally, some time to rest again. Yesterday felt like months in the swamp and the mansion, battling through hordes of madness that seemed to have no end. Then, today, just the morning, but going through the cosmos from galaxy to galaxy, to literally destroy a moon-sized monstrosity... at the cost of an ally, at least for now.
But every day is a tale worth of weeks or even months to tell, and there's no better than the battles of the ages, the last stand of defiance against the ravenous clutching of the chaos from beyond time and space, all to hold on what little humanity and civilization is left, to push through for a better tomorrow.
But for now, a rest is needed.
The family head back to see the friendly face they'd never forget.

Evis : Heeeyyy there kids. Back, I see ?

The boar-lion greets them with a cheery welcome, her tail wagging.

Evis : What did ya do out there, kids ? What kind of monstrosity did you run into ?

Tonik : A moon-sized monster that looks like an extremely overgrown virus... and, Endless Maw had to sacrifice itself so we could land the final blow.

The boar raises her eyebrows and tilts her head a bit.

Evis : Endless Maw ?... I think I heard that name somewhere, but I'm not sure.

Galaxy : It's the tree that we ran into at the mansion in the swamp... the tree that I had as my summon.

The boar has an "oh... yikes" look on her face when she hears that. She looks away a bit.

Evis : Sorry to hear that, kid... h-hey, I just remember, we have a newcomer in town. I saw him walking into the tavern just now... oh there it is. That's his robot dog.

She points at the dog waiting outside the door inn.

Evis : I told him about you kids, said that he might be able to help you with the missions, but didn't know when you'd be back, so I told him to get to know the locals first. So he went there. Say hi to him for me, will ya ?

Tonik : Alright ma'am.

And so the team (literally 10+ of them so far !) head into the tavern, and see Andrew there...


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 19, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> ... The ship powered its engines half a millisecond before, just barely enough to dodge the full brunt of the attack. Seconds later she watched the second probe pop out and their ship jump.
> She watched the second probe turn on and began blasting noise into the void. The AI programmed it to mimic their ship's signature when damaged. It was an interesting plan the AI had compiled, to study the entity, to see what it would do.
> And buy them time.


The beast's onslaught slowly comes to a halt when seeing the (fake) damaged ship, almost into pieces. The heat vent is going crazy, light flickering like the engine is going to die any second now, and then... transmissions in languages it doesn't understand at all.
But it doesn't matter. The beast has been provoked and will not stop at this point.
From the top of its "head", the biggest mouth of all, almost 1/3 of its surface area, finally reveals itself from beneath the clutches of tentacles and opens up. Pitch-black nothingness inside... like a void.
Then there is a massive gravity pull that, as soon as the mouth opens, abruptly and suddenly rips apart and distorts the scene as it sucks everything towards itself, with the force that not even light can't escape... and it seems to go up in an exponential growth, twice as strong the next millisecond, then 4 times, 16 times, and there seems to be no end to it.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The beast's onslaught slowly comes to a halt when seeing the (fake) damaged ship, almost into pieces. The heat vent is going crazy, light flickering like the engine is going to die any second now, and then... transmissions in languages it doesn't understand at all.
> But it doesn't matter. The beast has been provoked and will not stop at this point.
> From the top of its "head", the biggest mouth of all, almost 1/3 of its surface area, finally reveals itself from beneath the clutches of tentacles and opens up. Pitch-black nothingness inside... like a void.
> Then there is a massive gravity pull that, as soon as the mouth opens, abruptly and suddenly rips apart and distorts the scene as it sucks everything towards itself, with the force that not even light can't escape... and it seems to go up in an exponential growth, twice as strong the next millisecond, then 4 times, 16 times, and there seems to be no end to it.


The AI panicked when the gravity suddenly spiked. The inertial dampeners were being pushed to their limits and the crew were struggling. Immediately the Illiath turned away from the entity and accelerated as fast as the engines allowed.
_Officer:_ “A black hole!?”  R’htaxi shouted through the intense gravity. The sensor officer reread the data in disbelief. “I-it is! A singularity! How?!”
The ship was moving away now but she still struggled to move; it hurt to breathe.
R’sai messaged the AI, the gravity was so intense she didn’t know if she could speak if she wanted.
_R'sai: “Three warheads, maxyield!”_

Onboard the Illiath, a robotic arm loaded three warheads onto magnetic rails. With a_ fwump-fwump-fwump,_ the missiles were launched directly at the entity, quickly gaining speed as the moon sized monstrosity’s own power reiled them closer and closer. The _Illiath _had instructed the three tiny AI’s onboard each missile to aim and, if possible, detonate as far it could reach within. The AI’s, blessedly not gifted with self-awareness, accepted the orders with excitement, and rocketed off to their doom.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> After about 10 more minutes, the team finally get back to town. Finally, some time to rest again. Yesterday felt like months in the swamp and the mansion, battling through hordes of madness that seemed to have no end. Then, today, just the morning, but going through the cosmos from galaxy to galaxy, to literally destroy a moon-sized monstrosity... at the cost of an ally, at least for now.
> But every day is a tale worth of weeks or even months to tell, and there's no better than the battles of the ages, the last stand of defiance against the ravenous clutching of the chaos from beyond time and space, all to hold on what little humanity and civilization is left, to push through for a better tomorrow.
> But for now, a rest is needed.
> The family head back to see the friendly face they'd never forget.
> ...


Rai, Rue, and Nightfall talk among one another, reminiscing about the journey and battle that was fought here. They spoke of it as if it were some olden beast of fearsome proportions, and it were some legendary folktale or something. As they made their way back, Rue seemed the happiest to see Evis, who he immediately went to hug close.

Apparently, it was like she was the grandmother he never had in a way.

"Man, am I glad to see you!"

Rue chirped happily, his striped tail frisking from side to side. He calmed down a little at the mention of Endless Maw, hanging his head sadly. But, quick as he was sad, he returned to his chipper demeanor once more, especially at the mention of new faces.

Curiously, he looked up at the boar, smiling hopefully.

"A new person you say? Andrew? Sounds fun! Also, wonderful to see you again!"

Rue said happily, and Paradox waved a little. Along with Static.

And greeted by the oh so small paws of Monosuki, who gave a polite meow as a greeting.

Curiously, they all went to meet who this newcomer was....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

@The-Courier @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox 
(alright, we're meeting each other now folks)


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @The-Courier @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox
> (alright, we're meeting each other now folks)


(Yes. I didn't get any sleep last night so I'm going to be a while.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @The-Courier @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox
> (alright, we're meeting each other now folks)


(Alrighty then! Here comes the meet-and-greet!)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Yes. I didn't get any sleep last night so I'm going to be a while.)


(Try and slip a nap in or something pal!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> The AI panicked when the gravity suddenly spiked. The inertial dampeners were being pushed to their limits and the crew were struggling. Immediately the Illiath turned away from the entity and accelerated as fast as the engines allowed.
> _Officer:_ “A black hole!?”  R’htaxi shouted through the intense gravity. The sensor officer reread the data in disbelief. “I-it is! A singularity! How?!”
> The ship was moving away now but she still struggled to move; it hurt to breathe.
> R’sai messaged the AI, the gravity was so intense she didn’t know if she could speak if she wanted.
> ...


The gravity gets worse and worse, pulling the probe (fake damaged ship), the real ship, and the 3 missiles towards the black hole that is literally located inside the head of the monstrosity. It almost feels like the very air is being drained and squeezed right out of lungs, the ship itself being ripped open, and everyone inside torn apart.
The gravity pull is so strong that escape seems impossible, and death is imminent...
... Then, three nuclear-like explosions come off, the darkness is washed off by the bright light.
For a split second, the full view of the thing, or at least the silhouette of it, briefly flashes on the cosmos along with the bright light, then fades away.
The gravity pull quickly dies down... then stops.
There are several chunks of the monster's... insides... slowly floating out of what now looks like a crater on the top of its head. Probably from the explosions earlier.
Its tentacles become motionless limp, other than "moving" due to the whole thing floating in space.
Nevertheless, it doesn't give off any life force or motion, or even sound to be detected anymore.
It seems that the missiles did the job of ending the threat...


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 20, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Rai, Rue, and Nightfall talk among one another, reminiscing about the journey and battle that was fought here. They spoke of it as if it were some olden beast of fearsome proportions, and it were some legendary folktale or something. As they made their way back, Rue seemed the happiest to see Evis, who he immediately went to hug close.
> 
> Apparently, it was like she was the grandmother he never had in a way.
> 
> ...



Andrew was leaning up against one of the walls of the tavern, arms folded over his black, armored breastplate. Upon them entering, he switched his gaze over and pushed himself up off of the wall.
Debating on whether or not he should introduce himself to any little person that walks through that door, Andrew decided against it, not wanting to make an ass of himself.

Instead, he sauntered on over to the bar top, and ordered himself a drink.
All good things start with a drink, right?
If only he had a drinking buddy...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

There was some pondering for a few, and then Nightfall gently poked Rai with his shoulder.

"Try and talk to him. I'll keep Rue here, and you let us know if its all safe and such."

The Dutchie whispered, but moreso making it seem like friendly whisper, not the "they are talking about me" kind of whisper.

The ferret nodded, then made his way to where the man was. Slowly, he sat next to him, his yellow eyes flickering over to look him over. Clearly he's seen better days, but the ferret started things nice and slow, just to be friendly.

Flashing a fanged smile, the ferret looked at him, smiling a little.

"Hiya....how are you?..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Andrew was leaning up against one of the walls of the tavern, arms folded over his black, armored breastplate. Upon them entering, he switched his gaze over and pushed himself up off of the wall.
> Debating on whether or not he should introduce himself to any little person that walks through that door, Andrew decided against it, not wanting to make an ass of himself.
> 
> Instead, he sauntered on over to the bar top, and ordered himself a drink.
> ...





Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> There was some pondering for a few, and then Nightfall gently poked Rai with his shoulder.
> 
> "Try and talk to him. I'll keep Rue here, and you let us know if its all safe and such."
> 
> ...


Indeed, there are way too many in the team, at least 10+ of them altogether at once. Would take a good few hours just to even for the introduction... so they too, decide against showing everyone up to him.
And there they meet another friendly face. Jason the minotaur, the retired guard and now the innkeeper. He's making some drink for Andrew when he sees them return.

Jason : Hey there fellas. Back from your adventure among the cosmos, I see. How did it go ?

Replying to him is the mammoth-minotaur with a kanabo with the length about twice his height. He looks the biggest compared to the rest just from his bulky body build alone.

Tonik : Oh... you know... usual stuffs against those eldritch cosmic monstrosities really.

The team glances over at Andrew. This must be the new person in the town, since they never really saw him before, and there's something about him that gives them as much of a feeling too.
Jason chuckles at the response, as if it's just another day for them, nothing big. He doesn't sound like he dismisses it as a joke ; he does seem to believe it.
And as Rai comes over to talk to Andrew, Tonik looks back at everyone else. This is like an entire squad now.
Supporting every single one of them with a place to stay here, won't be easy...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 21, 2020)

Everyone stayed silent, the bridge filled with labored breathing as the pressure finally relented. They watched their data-feeds, minds racing with disbelief as they failed to form words. _How were they alive? Did they actually do it? 
AI: “Three direct hits. Detecting no heat from the entity. No movement. No signs of ‘life.’”
R’sai: “Status.”
AI: “Minor injuries reported across the ship. Worst is Sub-Doctor Tzr’rji who fractured her arm and suffered a concussion after being launched across the medbay. One of my drones caught her in time and secured her, she will be fine. Ship wise, everything is nominal. I’m currently repairing stress-induced fractures in the structural hull. Repairs at 58% completion.”
R’sai: “Are you sure it’s dead.”
AI: _“_I recommend we jump away, Captain R’sai. While I detect no lifesigns, this is…” _it paused; a delay she noticed,_ “-completely unknown.”
R’sai: “Then-”_
R’sai stood from her seat, her back sending pain signals she blocked out. The crew looked at her awestruck.
_R'sai: _“We make sure it's dead.” she spoke for all to listen. “For all that oppose us, shall _*die!”
“Vn-nau Idhah!”*_ The crew shouted with fanatic excitement, the traditional battlecry echoing throughout the entire ship. She glared at the remnants with absolute disgust and hate.
_R’sai: “Prepare a survey probe,” _she ordered firmly. The fact that the entity formed an artificial _black hole _terrified her on a deeper level she couldn’t afford to visit right now; the fact brought up memories from the naval fleet academy and even further to history classes as a child.
_It used an Elder weapon on them._
She paused as something from the back of her mind tried to crawl forward, a small fact.
_But the Elders didn’t create black holes. _
Minutes later, the AI and officers started to report.
_Ai: “Probe ready.”
Officer ???: “Maser cannons calibrated.” 
Officer R’htaxi: “Active and passive sensors ready.”
Officer ???: “Jump programmed, five lightseconds out, coils ready.”
Officer ???: “Missiles ready.”
Sub-Captain Ja’vat: “Crew report ready.”_
She sent the order.
_R’sai: “Jump.”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Everyone stayed silent, the bridge filled with labored breathing as the pressure finally relented. They watched their data-feeds, minds racing with disbelief as they failed to form words. _How were they alive? Did they actually do it?
> AI: “Three direct hits. Detecting no heat from the entity. No movement. No signs of ‘life.’”
> R’sai: “Status.”
> AI: “Minor injuries reported across the ship. Worst is Sub-Doctor Tzr’rji who fractured her arm and suffered a concussion after being launched across the medbay. One of my drones caught her in time and secured her, she will be fine. Ship wise, everything is nominal. I’m currently repairing stress-induced fractures in the structural hull. Repairs at 58% completion.”
> ...


The moon-sized abomination remains motionless after literally 3 nuclear explosions all at once inside its head. It looks about as dead as it can be at this point, if not counting the already necrotic-looking tissues from the dark matter tentacles all around it. Now just a massive, grotesque jellyfish-like monster with, indeed, no life signs.
It seems that its nerve system... if there is, at all... has completely died and shut down. The mouths (with eyeballs inside) around its head, some are closed, others fully opened, or only partially opened. The eyes seem paralyzed and petrified as well, not moving at all.
The whole thing is pretty much a corpse now.
Doesn't move at all when the ship jumps back near it.
The readings still show dark matter from the thing's mass, but no dark energy or gravity around.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 21, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> There was some pondering for a few, and then Nightfall gently poked Rai with his shoulder.
> 
> "Try and talk to him. I'll keep Rue here, and you let us know if its all safe and such."
> 
> ...



Andrew momentarily tore his gaze away from his drink after receiving the greeting, eyes scanning the one who approached him.
"I'm alright," he decided to reply. "Could be better."
Things could be _a lot_ better from Andrew's perspective, and the man knew it was probably only going to get worse before it did.

"What about you? Are you alright?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Andrew momentarily tore his gaze away from his drink after receiving the greeting, eyes scanning the one who approached him.
> "I'm alright," he decided to reply. "Could be better."
> Things could be _a lot_ better from Andrew's perspective, and the man knew it was probably only going to get worse before it did.
> 
> "What about you? Are you alright?"


Among the whole squad that is in the room at the moment, before Andrew, there is...

- Tonik : mammoth-minotaur hybrid
- Rai : ferret (the one talking to Andrew atm)
- Rue : raccoon
- Nightfall : angel dragon with black fur
- Zeika : angel dragon with green fur and amber eyes
- Scorch : dragon, feral (standing on fours)
- Galaxy : timber wolf
- Mono : (unusually small, doll-sized) cat-fox hybrid
- Dynasty : neko fox (human but fox ears and tail)
- Paradox : cat with white fur and green stripes
- Static : otter
- Vioko : raptor

(this isn't progress to the rp, just a list of the chars in the scene atm for you to refer to)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Andrew momentarily tore his gaze away from his drink after receiving the greeting, eyes scanning the one who approached him.
> "I'm alright," he decided to reply. "Could be better."
> Things could be _a lot_ better from Andrew's perspective, and the man knew it was probably only going to get worse before it did.
> 
> "What about you? Are you alright?"


The ferret gave a small nod, sighing a little. He adjusted in his seat, then nodded.

"Yeah....well, I can understand that. Times like these will be hard....no doubt...."

Rai said softly, giving a knowing smile. At the return gesture, he smiled a little, nodding slowly.

"I'm alright. It's just nice to meet a new face around here, you know?"


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 21, 2020)

"Yeah, I imagine with the sorry state the rest of the planet's in you guys don't get many visitors," he replied, taking a small sip of his drink. He let his eyes wander down onto the bar top, studying every little impurity in the wood.
"I'll likely be here for a while; don't have a ship anymore and probably won't for a very long time."

"But, hey," he smiled, raising his glass a bit. "At least it isn't all bad. Plenty of places on the planet to salvage. I could probably make an entire... army of robots or something. Provided I don't get killed, which the chances of doing so increase with each hour."
Shrugging, he turned his gaze back to the ferret.

"I'm rambling again, sorry. Is there anything you wanted to ask me?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "Yeah, I imagine with the sorry state the rest of the planet's in you guys don't get many visitors," he replied, taking a small sip of his drink. He let his eyes wander down onto the bar top, studying every little impurity in the wood.
> "I'll likely be here for a while; don't have a ship anymore and probably won't for a very long time."
> 
> "But, hey," he smiled, raising his glass a bit. "At least it isn't all bad. Plenty of places on the planet to salvage. I could probably make an entire... army of robots or something. Provided I don't get killed, which the chances of doing so increase with each hour."
> ...


Rai listened contently, making sure he heard the man out. His ears did in fact twitch from hearing the mention of making an entire army of robots, which implied that he knew a thing or two about making weapons.....or weaponized warriors. Either way, it was all intriguing to the ferret, and when the man concluded, Rai waved his paw dismissively, smiling a little.

"Nah, I getcha. I mean, it's gonna come down to that eventually. And as for things to ask....well, just checking in, seeing who the new guy was, and wanted to properly introduce myself, and my family as well."

The ferret said, gesturing back to the rest of the group.

"Quite an extensive bunch, but they are all friendly faces. That, I can assure ya! Also, I think I didn't mention my name. Terribly sorry! My name's Rai Evergreen, former CEO of Ferret Corp. and ex-marine. Pleasure to meet ya!"


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 21, 2020)

"Andrew Colaren," the man replied, sicking his hand out for a handshake. "I ran a private military out of the Epsilon Eridani system _years_ ago."
That explained the armor he was wearing. Or rather, some of the parts that covered his leg and arms.
Still, Andrew didn't elaborate more on that, and judging by almost dismissive nature when it came to it - it was a sore subject for him.

Leaning forward, he finished off and his drink and sighed.
"Pleasure to meet you, too. Sorry if I seem a little... impassive? I haven't had a decent night's rest in weeks."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Tonik is looking at the team, wondering how to accommodate... every single one of them, in this town... given how small it is.
This is why expanding the town is a must. It's time for a change.
Then he hears his son introducing himself, and the family/team as well. He looks back at Andrew, but only chuckles a bit.

Tonik : Just... enjoy your stay at this last place of civilization on earth, really. And get as much rest as you need. You'll have your time to get to know all of us, so no rush.

Jason the minotaur innkeeper chuckles as well.

Jason : We all do, kid. We all do. So, why don't you all get yourselves comfortable ? I'll get ya something to eat.

The minotaur then heads into the kitchen. Sounding like a dad he was, for that alone.
The mammoth looks back at the human.

Tonik : We're all new to this place, only got here... yesterday, really. Me and some of my team, that is. The others just got here today.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "Andrew Colaren," the man replied, sicking his hand out for a handshake. "I ran a private military out of the Epsilon Eridani system _years_ ago."
> That explained the armor he was wearing. Or rather, some of the parts that covered his leg and arms.
> Still, Andrew didn't elaborate more on that, and judging by almost dismissive nature when it came to it - it was a sore subject for him.
> 
> ...


The ferret cheerily shook the man's hand, tilting his head at the private army he mentioned.

Had he heard of that somewhere, or was that him?....

Yet again, Marines weren't kept in the loop about much, unless they were needed for a debrief and deployment.

Smiling, the ferret nodded a little, wagging his tail a little.

"Quite the pleasure to make your acquaintance as well Mr. Colaren! And it's fine, sleep might be hard for some folks....especially in these times...."

Rai said, looking back at Tonik as he spoke. He flashed his pawpaw a fanged smile, then back at Andrew.

"Sorry to hear that.....how about you get some sleep later?"


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 22, 2020)

"Likewise," Andrew replied, deciding against a handshake at the moment. Can't be too careful... something about the ferret's overly cheery nature set off multiple instinctual warnings within the man's head.
"I'll sleep later, I've still got things to do."

A good a reason as any not to forego sleep, for the time being - the man had been conditioned on long journeys with little sleep anyway.
Turning to face Rai fully, he motioned to the others behind the ferret.
"Who's your friends? Anybody I should meet?" he queried, confident in his hunch that he knew what the answer was already going to be.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

Rai smiled a little, showing some of his fangs. He didn't want to make it look intimidating, mainly because he was just trying to be friendly, but when the man gestured behind him, he smiled softly.

"Well, up to you really. Nobody wants to interrupt the stuff you have to do, but you can meet whoever you want really. Everyone is pretty friendly!"

Rai said happily, his yellow eyes flicking over to the group, then back at the man.

"As I said, your choice sir!"


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 22, 2020)

The captain reviewed the feeds as the AI reported its findings, she looked with satisfaction, but inwardly her emotions were far more complex. True, she was happy they killed it, but images of the beast unsettled her on a deeper animalistic level. Thousands of dead eyes, the teeth ridden maws the size of entire cities, nothing like this had the right to exist, it should be impossible.
_R’sai:_ “How can this… even.”
_AI:_ “Unknown. We must report this to the Hegemony; addendum, I must take samples to further our understanding of the ‘lovecraftian’ entity.”
_R’sai: _“A what.”
She looked away to stare directly at the bridge camera where she knew the AI was watching.
There was a delay, like the super intelligent AI who could think millions of times faster was hesitant. She glared at the camera.
_AI: _“The monster.”
_R'sai: _“What was the word you used? ‘Lovecraftian.’” The strange word rolled off her tongue awkwardly.
Another delay. She hated how the AI was acting hesitant. Was it hiding something?
_R'sai: “Computer, you will tell me now, or you’ll be reset and I’ll find out myself.”
AI: “Lovecraftian: Term derived from a subgenre of text-media that emphasizes cosmic horror of the unknown and unknowable. Directly named after the author who popularized the genre, H.P Lovecraft.”
R’sai: “I’ve never heard of him. What family is he from?”
AI: “He is not from a major Maxohlx family.”
R'sai: “Who is he then.”
AI: “He is human.”_
_    ...Oh. No wonder why it sounded weird._
She shook her head with a sigh._ R’sai: “Really? Why did you use a human term, AI?”
R’sai: “The word best fits the description. Extremely so.”
R’sai: “This isn’t important. Gather your samples.”
AI: “Acknowledged.”
R’sai:_ “Find any weaknesses'' she spoke. “We don’t know if there are more lovecraft '' _goddamnit_ “-out there. Otherwise we’re leaving to report this at the closest Hegemony base.”
_AI:_ “Understood. The coils have been programmed for the nearest elder wormhole. Captain, I must warn you, we are a week out to the closest outpost.”
The captain’s mood soured slightly._ Rsai:_ “Then hurry.”


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 24, 2020)

(Ach, sorry. Don't have much motivation right now. I'll likely be ready to do stuff in a few days' time.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 24, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Ach, sorry. Don't have much motivation right now. I'll likely be ready to do stuff in a few days' time.)


(That's a big oof. I'm afraid the rp still has to progress, sorry.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 24, 2020)

(Never mind, I don't have any motivation now either. Problems with family are always fun. I think I need a painkiller for my headache.)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Never mind, I don't have any motivation now either. Problems with family are always fun. I think I need a painkiller for my headache.)


hope everything works out!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 25, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> The captain reviewed the feeds as the AI reported its findings, she looked with satisfaction, but inwardly her emotions were far more complex. True, she was happy they killed it, but images of the beast unsettled her on a deeper animalistic level. Thousands of dead eyes, the teeth ridden maws the size of entire cities, nothing like this had the right to exist, it should be impossible.
> _R’sai:_ “How can this… even.”
> _AI:_ “Unknown. We must report this to the Hegemony; addendum, I must take samples to further our understanding of the ‘lovecraftian’ entity.”
> _R’sai: _“A what.”
> ...


Even dead, the corpse of the monstrosity defies all laws of nature in ways beyond understanding, no matter how advanced. It deserves nothing short of a demise befitting its mere presence, by any means necessary to stop such madness.
The probe slowly approaches the thing... still no life sign detected. Dark matter, nearly all of its mass... but dark energy, none. Neither is gravity.
The crater from the 3 nuclear-like explosions earlier, all focused in its main mouth on the top of its head, now looking like one part of the bottomless depths of the abyss/void itself, in there. Pitch-black darkness, dark as death.
As the probe comes close, however, one single eyeball within the billions of them from those thousands of mouths, slightly twitch...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Even dead, the corpse of the monstrosity defies all laws of nature in ways beyond understanding, no matter how advanced. It deserves nothing short of a demise befitting its mere presence, by any means necessary to stop such madness.
> The probe slowly approaches the thing... still no life sign detected. Dark matter, nearly all of its mass... but dark energy, none. Neither is gravity.
> The crater from the 3 nuclear-like explosions earlier, all focused in its main mouth on the top of its head, now looking like one part of the bottomless depths of the abyss/void itself, in there. Pitch-black darkness, dark as death.
> As the probe comes close, however, one single eyeball within the billions of them from those thousands of mouths, slightly twitch...


The probe moved throughout the entity unaware of the movement, scanning and taking samples whenever the tiny AI deemed fit. The probe itself was an expensive piece of equipment designed to survey stars or planetary bodies, but could also take a combat role in scanning wrecks of destroyed starships, or searching for hostiles hidden. If the probe could think beyond it's programmed limit, it would probably be humming to itself as it peacefully scanned the corpse of the entity. It was beaming back a live feed to the Illiath, which itself was parked so far that the direct laserlink took 5 seconds to reach it. The main AI told the probe to shut up and focus.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 27, 2020)

One eyeball... then two... then, a very tiny, barely noticeable "muscle twitch" from one of the tentacles among thousands of them, too, whenever the probe takes a sample off the monstrosity.
But nothing more than that... for now.
Is the monster truly dead ?
Even with such grotesque, disgusting form that defies the laws of nature beyond any understanding... can it actually be killed by normal means ?
Granted, with 3 nuclear blasts straight inside its head in such caliber, it'd be a real horror of the thing somehow still survives them all...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 28, 2020)

The bridge watched with growing unease as the probe worked. They were already on a hair trigger and quietly hoped they wouldn't need another salvo of fear-induced death.
Hopefully the first was enough.
AI: “Sample collection complete.”
R’sai watched the feed with growing impatience. The ship was still in the dim of combat status one.  “Let's leave before something else impossible happens. We don’t have the missile complement to fully destroy this… thing.”
“Understood.”
They would wait a few minutes for the probe to return, jumping immediately after the hanger doors closed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

As the probe leaves...
...The monster starts moving again. Comes back to life, more so. And, FAST.
All the mouths on its head open up, and all the eyeballs stare right back at the probe, as a massive surge of dark energy rushes through the atmosphere all the way to the ship, and carries a deafening, maddening, indescribable "roar" that sounds like it's multiplied by at least a thousand.
From inside its "main" mouth, where the black hole used to be, a nightmarish, horrifying leech-worm monstrosity, though badly damaged (possibly from the nuclear blasts earlier) emerges and lets out a sickening, violent and aggressive "shriek".
All tentacles start to lash out at the probe (and may hit the ship too, given their number and size).
The thing is not dead yet.
And it's PISSED.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 28, 2020)

The captain's eyes turned to pinpricks.
R'sai: "We are _out!" _

Moments before the _Illiath_ started the process of ripping a hole in spacetime, the captain sent an order that the AI thought illogical, but complied nonetheless.
It launched a missile towards the leech as the ship was being pulled through its own wormhole.
The ship jumped.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 28, 2020)

The missile hits the leech on full impact, and does quite some damage... but it only ends up pissing the monstrosity even more. The leech starts biting violently, and all the tentacles lash out and whip about violently... but into the nothingness of the air.
The ship has gone.
The monster's attacks slowly come to a halt, no longer sensing anything unusual (in its own sense) around anymore, aside the asteroids and debris.
The leech slowly goes back into that massive crater on the head, as its damaged tissues/cells regenerate and reforming into the mouth again, as it "swims" away like a jellyfish, using its freakish, nightmarish tentacles to propel itself forward.
Its entire appearance slowly fades away, but there is still a very faint, transparent, image distortion that shows its movement, as it cloaks itself with the dark energy again, until it's finally out of sight.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 29, 2020)

The probe watched as its home vanished, completely hopeless and abandoned to the whims of the enemy. In almost every potential scenario hardwired directly into its sophisticated brain, it would've detonated its dense power cell and leave nothing left for the enemy to examine.
This, however, was _not _one of those scenario's, the small probe finally decided; there was nothing in it's database dealing with a moonsized 'lovecraftian' monster as it's bigger and vastly more intelligent counterpart aboard the Illiath tactfully described the thing that just wacked it with a tentacle the size of a building, crushing its front sensor dome and bending the hull. The AI decided it would improvise, to make itself useful towards its vacant masters.
_Now, what to do? _
It thought for a few seconds as it spun randomly through the void. With a backup sensor array, it watched the entity slowly cloak itself.
_Ah... An idea... _
It was a probe, and probes gather information and relay it back. It would do exactly that. Slowly, the gyros aboard canceled out rotation caused by a tentacle hitting it.
If the probe detected any ships nearby, it would act a beacon and scream at them, relay, give a warning of the monster to any potential prey.
It engaged its stealth and followed the entity.

Lightyears away the Illiath exited a jump wormhole, immediately engaged stealth and began scanning the area with passive sensors. They were looking for an ancient wormhole built by a race millions of years ago. From where the Maxohlx were from, the elder wormhole network spanned the entire galaxy and provided a coinvent shortcut for ships, cutting trips down from months to days.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 29, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Ach, sorry. Don't have much motivation right now. I'll likely be ready to do stuff in a few days' time.)


(Yo, I don't to bug you to go, but if you have the time it'd be fun.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

For the moment, the monstrosity has gone back to a (somewhat) passive state... but it doesn't mean it's harmless. And when provoked, it's hell.
As for the ship... their search yields no positive result so far. The wormhole they're looking for is nowhere to be found, at all. No signal or anything remotely of it to be detected either. It's as if it never even existed.
Around them, only the empty space among the cosmos. Not counting other freakish, nightmarish abominations that might be lurking among the stars, the space is as it is.
But then the sensor picks up something else.
It sounds like a jumbled, gibberish mess of snarling, growling, teeth-grinding noises that make no sense of all, like a savage animal.
But then, it still sounds as if there is something more to it... the longer it plays, the more it sounds like whatever it is, it's trying to communicate.
Though, whatever it is... it isn't around. The transmission isn't live. It sounds like it was recorded.
Then, the translation that appears as texts...

_Doom has come to our world._
_You remember our vast galaxy, marvelous and magnificent, brilliant and luminous in the cosmos, among the stars.
Long since the birth of the first star, I have lived my eternity in that ancient galaxy, observing the endless cycles of revelation, destruction and creation of all things around me, from an empty, pitch-black void at the epicenter.
My infinite gazes reached far and wide, but all suggested the presence of a source of life not found anywhere beyond the galaxy, and only from a singular world. I saw, found, and watched over it, primordial and lively.
But, such a gem in the mud was bound to draw unwanted attention. The likes of me, of my kind, should never exis. But we do. And in my visions from beyond in the vast cosmos, there were dimensions and realms, from whence such unspeakable abominations emerge, those that unsettled and defied the very fabric of nature that shaped the universe and all things as they are now. There are deaths and horrors made manifest beyond comprehension.
And then... the inevitable has finally come. A mere glimpse into the truth of our origin and nature, was enough to trigger the cycle of revelation. They awakened. They hunger. They are coming.
You remember our vast galaxy, marvelous and magnificent. It is the root of apocalyptic horrors ! I need you. Return home, and save our world from the creeping, hellish depths of the borderless, lifeless, life-craving void... of the abyss, far beyond and below.

The peaceful and harmonious home world, as we all know it, is now in ruins. Forbidden knowledge of what lurks deep in the cosmos is never meant to be discovered, let alone understood by mortals even in the slightest.
Yet, it was only a matter of time until someone stepped over the threshold.
The truth spread like wildfire in a forest in dry season, ensuing chaos and madness everywhere. Family separated, international alliances ended, conflicts escalated, and eventually, world wars broke out. Lives were taken, deaths arose, and blood was spilled.
*Once a home planet for all, then a battlefield. Now, little short of a wasteland.*
Some made their way to above the clouds and rebuilt their new lives there, in their own utopia, fitting their beliefs of being above all else. Some others, dominated the depths underground, seeing themselves as the true rulers of the world from the very foundations.
However, there were also those that gathered together, albeit for uneasy companionship, and remained neutral towards all ideals, sticking to what's left of their crumbled houses to restart their own civilization from scratch.

You will arrive at the old road. The spires to escape the darkest madness of chaos, and the tightest grip of restriction of laws. The way for a freedom in both your body and mind.
However, such is not without its cost.
Coated and sunken into the poisonous earth, the narrow and twisted paths of crumbling cobblestones will take you through the sickening wastes that were once milestones of successes and achievements throughout the ages, made impressively possible in your limited mortal lifetime... yet also brought to ruin by your own hands.
Now, where angels fear to tread, it fell upon your shoulders to correct your own unforgivable sins and long-remembered regrets, to put your mind at ease, even if temporary… if only to be burdened with unforgettable pasts and unbearable damnation once more.
So steel yourselves, and remind yourselves that there can be no bravery without madness, and that overconfidence can be a slow and insidious killer… but in the old road that leads to the wasteland, the starting point of civilization after mass destruction...
... You may find your redemption._


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Back at the town, there appeared to be two more people who had just walked in. Judging from the way they looked, and the dust, dirt, and worn look on their faces, it was safe to say that they have seen their fair share of battles.

The two that entered the town seemed to....rather stick out like a sore thumb. As they walked in, they cast about some looks around the area, getting familiar with their surroundings. The first person of the two appeared to be a feline of hazel colored fur, with green eyes and a soft look. His reddish hair stood firm, and his battered, cut up tail still seemed to look rather decent, minus the scratches and scrapes. He wore a dusted travelers cloak, tan colored, and wore a battered pair of green combat pants, and his military jacket. As he lowered the hood, he revealed a green beret, slightly torn, but otherwise still in working condition. He carried a .50 GS Desert Eagle, one of a silver color, but worn and dusty over the years. A 12 gauge double action, top over bottom Olympia hunting rifle was slung over his back, and from the looks of the shotgun, it looked quite lethal.

The second one seemed to be a bunny, a white bunny at that. Along his neck rested a bandage that looked recently made, and a collar of the sorts....made with obsidian....long forgotten about to the bunny. He wore an full suited ghille suit, much like the outfits worn on stealth sniper missions by the SAS. He had white fur, yellow eyes like Rai, yet of a lighter tone, and silver hair, which flowed in the wind. He had a bolt action TAC-338 sniper rifle slung across his back, and it was chambered with .338 Lapula ammunition, a hard hitting gr hardcast ammunition that hits hard at any range. A .357 Magnum chambered with snakeshot ammunition rested at the bunny's side, along with a stainless steel SOG knife, same with the feline, though his knife was an astounding ten inches, basically a machete at this point.


The feline seemed to be named Piru, and the bunny seemed to be named Liu, based on the sign language the two were doing. As they did, they walked into the bar, seating themselves at a table nearby. Liu made some hand signs to Piru, gesturing over to the large group. The feline thought for a while, and shrugged.

"No clue pal. But I'm sure they are friendly....maybe....no need to worry...."

Piru reassured, putting his paw on the bunny's, seeing as it was going for the stainless steel Magnum.

Casually, they ordered drinks, and sat there, talking among one another, with Piru swishing his tail happily as he spoke with the bunny through sign language.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The two's arrival catches everyone's attention for a short while, but then they just think that the two are probably of the town, and leave them be.
... Except Tonik, who can't help but keeping an eye on the collar that the bunny is wearing. It feels strangely familiar to him, as if he's seen it somewhere, but he can't put a finger on it.
The bunny, too... especially how he's mute. Tonik feels like he's met the bunny before too... but, like the collar, he can't really tell for sure.

Tonik : ... You guys stay here.

With just that, he walks up to the two that just entered the inn. He knows the bunny is mute, but he knows nothing about sign language, so he asks the cat named Piru instead.

Tonik : Excuse me, may I ask where did you get that collar ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Piru laughed a little, smiling as he leaned back in the chair. 

"Well, I guess it'll be like that. But yet again, I told ya you should've aimed higher!"

The cat joked, and the bunny pawed at him, in the "so what?," kind of manner. The cat's ears perked at the question, and he quickly looked at Tonik, easing up as his fur went back to being flat.

He looked over at Liu, also telling him it's alright, looking at the mammoth.

"As to where we got it, I have no clue. My friend Liu here said he remembers very little as to where he got it from...forgot what it does anyways. We think on throwing it away, or selling it. He said the least he remembers was that it was made from obsidian....but that was all he remembered...."

Piru said softly, his tail swishing about as he purred a little, looking the mammoth over. Something about him felt familiar.....but he couldn't put his paw on it.

Lie felt it too, but he chose rather to think against it. He didn't know if this feeling was common or not, so he left it to be.

"Why do you ask sir? Does it look familiar?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

Tonik scratches his head, not sure how to respond to the question. Obsidian ?... It can't be...

Tonik : Y-yeah, it looks familiar, as if I've seen it before...

Then, as if he suddenly remembers something, his confused expression turns to what seems like shocked realization.

Tonik : Can I take a closer look at it, please ? I think I know what it is...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Piru blinked, looking at Liu, who looked just as confused. Slowly taking the collar off, holding the bandage on his neck with his free paw, the bunny handed Tonik the collar, wincing as he rubbed the area. Other than the wound, it seemed like it hadn't been taken off in a while....

Piru watched Tonik curiously, tilting his head a little.

"Sure. Does you more good than it does us really. I have no use for such an item in all honesty...."

The cat said, looking over at Liu, who signed his agreement.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The mammoth takes the collar and examines it as close as he can.
There's no mistake... he knows this material. The energy from it, too.
He knows, so very well. It's too familiar to be mistaken. He can feel it.
He quickly goes back to the team and brings it near Nightfall's tail bracelet.
His expression looks more and more shocked when he sees that the two are of the exact same material.
And if so, it can only mean one thing... but no-one in the family really has the chance to stop him to ask what's going on. He's too caught up in this heat of the moment to answer, anyway.
He returns to the two newcomers.

Tonik : This isn't obsidian. It's a type of "living" stone with patterns looking like Damascus steel... and it emits infrasound and ultrasound.

He gives the collar back to Liu.

Tonik : If I remember correctly... it can help a person able to talk through telepathy, without the need for sign language. So... try it back on, and try saying something.

Whatever the mammoth is suggesting... why does it feel so familiar ?
As if he said it once before.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Liu looked really confused, and so did Piru as he went over. Nightfall gave a really confused chirp as he looked at his dad, having no time to ask what was going on. Rai was just.....lost......as he watched Tonik, wondering if he found something....

Liu nodded, gently taking the collar as he put it back on, adjusting it to where it put pressure on that wound on his neck, which made his ears twitch slightly in relief. As he did so, he nodded, thinking of something.

He looked towards Tonik, tilting his head a  little.

"_Does it work at all?....."_

The bunny asked mentally, scratching his head a little. Piru looked lost as he watched both the mammoth and his companion, tilting his head as well a he waited.

"Odd.....well, I hope you find what you are looking for mister! Whatever it may be..."

The feline said, glancing at Liu, then at Tonik.

Curiously, he waited, wondering what happened....


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 29, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (Yo, I don't to bug you to go, but if you have the time it'd be fun.)


(Sure, had real-life problems get in the way.)



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Rai smiled a little, showing some of his fangs. He didn't want to make it look intimidating, mainly because he was just trying to be friendly, but when the man gestured behind him, he smiled softly.
> 
> "Well, up to you really. Nobody wants to interrupt the stuff you have to do, but you can meet whoever you want really. Everyone is pretty friendly!"
> 
> ...



"Pretty friendly, huh? I don't suppose there's a catch to it?" Andrew queried, shifting his position to get a better look at Rai. Part of him didn't exactly believe that, but another part of him wanted to at least give people a chance. Maybe he's been getting a little too cynical nowadays... kind of have to be to survive.

Shaking his head, he took in a deep breath.
"Yeah, alright. Bring 'em over here. I don't exactly have much to do at the moment."
Andrew had to admit that he felt... off meeting complete strangers - for all he knew, they were just as likely to stab you in the back as they were to shake your hand and give you a hug.
He didn't like this, but then again, what choice did he have?


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 29, 2020)

The question Liu thinks of, is projected outward with the energy from the collar, turning into a whisper of sort, but clearly audible for everyone to hear.

Tonik : It worked ! Holy SHIT it worked !... Y-you !...

Tonik exclaims when he hears Liu's voice. Everyone else does too, but... no idea what it means.
He goes on with his explanation, trying his best to be brief.

Tonik : We did a spar long ago. You were trying to find a purpose to your... "uncommon powers". But you... can't talk, and I know nothing about sign language, so I made that collar for you to communicate and talk easier... and, I took you in as my student...

He gently places a hand on Liu.

Tonik : ... As my son, too...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> (Sure, had real-life problems get in the way.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ferret nodded, smiling happily as the man agreed to meet the rest of the group.

Quickly, he got up, but slowed his movement as to not alert the man too much.

"Sure thing Mr. Andrew! Well, just give my dad a sec. Looks like he found something out I think..."

Rai said softly, looking over at the scene between the mammoth and the strangers.

"In the meantime, you can come over and meet the rest of us. There's plenty of folks in our group!"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 29, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The question Liu thinks of, is projected outward with the energy from the collar, turning into a whisper of sort, but clearly audible for everyone to hear.
> 
> Tonik : It worked ! Holy SHIT it worked !... Y-you !...
> 
> ...


The bunny blinked in surprise, remembering the usage for the collar he had worn for so long. Piru looked just as shocked, and he glanced over at the bunny, who shrugged a little.

The only thing that made the bunny widen his eyes in surprise was when Tonik explained, and suddenly, it all hit the bunny at once.

Liu sat there, deep in thought as he remembered all the things from before. The spar, Tonik stopping the spar to aid him, realizing he was mute.....

It all made sense to him now...

Piru blinked, his tail stopped moving as he looked at the two, lost for words.

Liu broke the silence, finally responding.

_"I.......I had no clue......I......you......we.....what happened?....there's so much that....that happened since our last encounter......it all happened so fast....this world was sent to damnation.....I forgot most of everything....dad.....I'm so sorry...."_

The bunny said through the collar, tears welling up in his eyes as he went and hugged the mammoth close, shaking a little.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The bunny blinked in surprise, remembering the usage for the collar he had worn for so long. Piru looked just as shocked, and he glanced over at the bunny, who shrugged a little.
> 
> The only thing that made the bunny widen his eyes in surprise was when Tonik explained, and suddenly, it all hit the bunny at once.
> 
> ...


Zeika and Galaxy cover their mouth in surprise, finding it pretty hard to believe yet again. At Tonik's explanation, and Liu's response... mostly when he calls the mammoth "dad".
Tonik gently pets the bunny's long ears while keeping him close, too.

*Tonik* : Yeah, world gone to absolute shit hole, no doubt about that... but hey, we're back now... I could barely remember anything too, until I saw that collar. Glad you didn't throw it away, otherwise I would never know... and I'm glad you're still safe.

He hugs the bunny tight, then looks up at Piru.

*Tonik* : So, who's this friend of yours, son ?



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The ferret nodded, smiling happily as the man agreed to meet the rest of the group.
> 
> Quickly, he got up, but slowed his movement as to not alert the man too much.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, Zeika and Galaxy turn their attention back to Andrew and Rai for now.

*Zeika* : Name is Zeika, husband to Tonik, the mammoth guy over there, as well as father of... pretty much the entire team here. Tonik kinda brought everyone together, and I'm just caught in the cross-fire of child support to come in later.

The green-fur angel dragon chuckles.

*Galaxy* : I'm Galaxy... pretty much the only female in the entire team you'll see.

She giggles and shakes her head, finding it rather funny that literally everyone else in the family is male. Fathers, brothers, nephews, all of them. She gently moves her paw across her face as if stroking and moving her hair to a side, but she looks more like she's just stroking her fur coat with the back of her paw... like a cat. Even though she's a wolf.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika and Galaxy cover their mouth in surprise, finding it pretty hard to believe yet again. At Tonik's explanation, and Liu's response... mostly when he calls the mammoth "dad".
> Tonik gently pets the bunny's long ears while keeping him close, too.
> 
> *Tonik* : Yeah, world gone to absolute shit hole, no doubt about that... but hey, we're back now... I could barely remember anything too, until I saw that collar. Glad you didn't throw it away, otherwise I would never know... and I'm glad you're still safe.
> ...


The bunny smiled up at the mammoth, swishing his tail happily as he hugged Tonik close.

_"I promise never to leave you....ever......and this is my closest brother, Sgt. Piru the cat.....stuck through thick and thin for me......"_

Liu explained, smiling up at Tonik, wiping his eyes from the tears he had. Piru merely waved awkwardly, feeling a bit odd from the sudden reunion. He had no jealous feelings, he was just really caught off guard by this.

I mean, who saw it coming?

As the group had introduced themselves to the man, Monosuki saw what Galaxy did, and pawed at her, purring  a little.

"Never told me you were part cat sis!"

The feline/fox joked, swishing his tail a little. Then the others went,

"Name's Nightfall, one of Tonik's sons."

"My names Mono, short for a really long name I'll mention later! Nice to meet ya!"

"My name is Static, Bushido and ex-samurai of feudal Japan. Konnichiwa."

"My name is Paradox, the glitchy cat, and husband of Static the otter here!"

"My name's Rue, the green raccoon brother of the ferret Rai you spoke to!"

"My name is Scorch, a dragon loosely derived from the Nightfury. Pleasure to meet you."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The bunny smiled up at the mammoth, swishing his tail happily as he hugged Tonik close.
> 
> _"I promise never to leave you....ever......and this is my closest brother, Sgt. Piru the cat.....stuck through thick and thin for me......"_
> 
> ...


Tonik seems to have another matter in his hands now, so the introduction with Andrew the human might have to wait for a while. Right now it's father-sons time.
The mammoth gently holds on one of Piru's paws. His gigantic hand is enough for the entirety of Piru's paw to fit in... but despite his times holding tools and metal bars to make weapons, his palm still feels rather soft.

Tonik : I have you to thank for being with my son in hard times when we're seperated...

He takes his seat, next to the two.

Tonik : So, where did you two go when we were seperated, kids ?... I hope nothing bad happened... you know, aside from those monsters rampaging everywhere.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik seems to have another matter in his hands now, so the introduction with Andrew the human might have to wait for a while. Right now it's father-sons time.
> The mammoth gently holds on one of Piru's paws. His gigantic hand is enough for the entirety of Piru's paw to fit in... but despite his times holding tools and metal bars to make weapons, his palm still feels rather soft.
> 
> Tonik : I have you to thank for being with my son in hard times when we're seperated...
> ...


Piru watched, looking as his small paw basically rested, and didn't even take up an inch of the mammoth's massive hand. It was something shocking for the feline to say the least, but he bowed his head, his ears flicking around as he smiled at Tonik.

"Well no problem sir! It's my pleasure!"

Piru said happily, smiling over at Liu, who gave a happy smile back. He watched as Tonik sat next to them, thinking that question over. Liu did some sign language to Piru, and the cat looked, nodding a bit.

"Ah, right! Well, when I found Liu, we went over and resupplied at a nearby safe-house with all our weapons and such. back then, we used to be good hunting buddies, so fighting beasts weren't a new thing for us. Though these beasts were far larger than anything we've ever killed.....but with some careful planning, aiming, and lots of traps, we took down a considerable amount. One of them slashed Liu here on the neck, so that makeshift patch was all we could get under short notice. It was a bit of a bleeder, but serves the bloody beast right. Never should've picked a fight with two members of SAS. As we did eventually move on, we made a nearby forest our home, traveling from place to place to get more supplies and whatnot. We always go back, since it made a nice, discreet camp, and it had a plausible cover, which meant nobody even knew we lived there...."

Piru said, smiling as he remembered the memories of how they survived. Liu winked at him, and the feline pawed playfully at the bunny, smirking a little.

"You _know _I had that shot! You cheeky bun!"

The cat joked, playfully punching Liu's arm.

"But yeah, that's where we've been sir! Hope that answers your question!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Quite an adventure, no doubt.
It seems there are still survivors out there, after all... the world isn't completely dead yet. And with more and more survivors to be found, there is always hope to expand the town and rebuild civilization, or at least enough to gather together for a small but efficient army to deal with the monstrosities out there, until that day finally comes.
But he frowns when he hears about the injury that Liu got right on the neck. He was seriously lucky that he survived an otherwise certain death with that attack, that's for certain...

*Tonik* : Yeah, that works, thanks kid. Although...

He gently takes off the collar to take another look at the injury on Liu's neck.
Holy damn is it graphic. Even though the injury somewhat healed now, it must have been so uncomfortable having to wear this solid object over it.
A sweat drops from the mammoth's forehead, showing how uneasy he is from the sight. Even though the bunny is relatively fine now.

*Tonik* : Yeeesh... must've hurt pretty bad, huh...

He looks back at the rest of the team, who are still introducing themselves. With a team/family THIS big, it's gonna take a while, and even just names can be hard to remember at first.
He wants to introduce the two to the team, but perhaps later, when doing missions in small groups together.

*Galaxy* : What is he doing, guys ?...

The wolf asks her brothers, looking at her dad from a distance... suddenly she has yet another brother in the team, and at this point she only wonders just how many more there can be.
Though, if what her dad said is actually true, then it wouldn't be a surprise to conclude that he's the father of pretty much 99% of the population in the entire cosmos around here...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Quite an adventure, no doubt.
> It seems there are still survivors out there, after all... the world isn't completely dead yet. And with more and more survivors to be found, there is always hope to expand the town and rebuild civilization, or at least enough to gather together for a small but efficient army to deal with the monstrosities out there, until that day finally comes.
> But he frowns when he hears about the injury that Liu got right on the neck. He was seriously lucky that he survived an otherwise certain death with that attack, that's for certain...
> 
> ...


The duo nod a little, and Liu grimaces when the mammoth gently lifts the collar to take a look at the injury.

Indeed, even with some time to heal, it still looked recent, and judging from the lack of treatment, and how it was still bloody, indeed, it was a recent, and grotesque wound to see....

Piru looked away, sighing softly from the sight. He hated it when any of his allies got hurt, but unlike Rai, he doesn't succumb to a full blown temper of bloodlust and rage.

Instead, it's sorrow, and guilt for letting them get hurt.

Liu gives a shaky thumbs up, still showing he can tough out the pain, despite the agony and freshness of the wound.

As Galaxy brought it to the brothers' attention, Rue looked onward, seeing the mammoth talk to one of the duo.

"Heh......funny part is.....dad never knew that......we used to have a distant friend....a lady Braixen.......she.....was scary....more elite than the both of us.....she was part of that Seal Team Six group....far more elite than that of Rai, Nightfall, and those two over there.....back in the field, the hostiles called her "Executioner of the Shadows"....because she was just THAT dangerous in the field.....truly....something to fear....and she had some sort of wind ability, able to speed the wind around her to where it could cut right through things.....or suck the air right out of a place.....boy, was she something to be scared of....little did Rai ever tell dad that she and him actually dated for a while....till this apocalypse broke them apart...."

Rue reminisced as he watched his father, mainly talking to Galaxy as he watched the mammoth.

"I say that because.....you won't be the only girl on the team soon sis...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

*Galaxy* : A lot of deadly military stuffs from you folks, huh...

Either the wolf doesn't catch on with the last part in Rue's answer about this other girl possibly joining the team... or she just doesn't mind that much. She seems more on his description of the wind-based power, and that this Braixen is quite an embodiment of fear.
Fear... quite an effective measurement unit to determine how much someone is respected by others, to an extent. Their reputation and fame (or infamy) too.
... Something that her dad is never capable of.
She looks at her dad tending the bunny's injury on the neck, then glances back at Rue. Something kind of bothers her after that statement.

*Zeika* : Something wrong, sweetie ? You look concerned.

*Galaxy* : It-... it's nothing dad. Don't mind me. It's nothing.

She definitely looks kind of worked up, though.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> As the group had introduced themselves to the man, Monosuki saw what Galaxy did, and pawed at her, purring  a little.
> 
> "Never told me you were part cat sis!"
> 
> ...





Thicchimera said:


> Meanwhile, Zeika and Galaxy turn their attention back to Andrew and Rai for now.
> 
> *Zeika* : Name is Zeika, husband to Tonik, the mammoth guy over there, as well as father of... pretty much the entire team here. Tonik kinda brought everyone together, and I'm just caught in the cross-fire of child support to come in later.
> 
> ...



Quite the merry band of misfits, the human surmised. He didn't say anything in response to the introductions, taking a few minutes to study those in front of him.
Maybe it was his own damn paranoia getting the better of them, but something felt... off. Should he give them a chance? Sure. Should he trust them right off the bat?
No. Any seasoned warrior would tell you that trusting too easily could mean death when you least expect it.

"They seem... friendly," he expertly concluded. A little _too_ friendly, but he didn't mention that - knowing it was best if he kept some things to himself.
"I take it you guys have been through a lot?"

Clearing his throat, he nearly forgot one important thing.
"You can call me Andrew, or whatever you want to call me, I guess; never been one for nicknames."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Quite the merry band of misfits, the human surmised. He didn't say anything in response to the introductions, taking a few minutes to study those in front of him.
> Maybe it was his own damn paranoia getting the better of them, but something felt... off. Should he give them a chance? Sure. Should he trust them right off the bat?
> No. Any seasoned warrior would tell you that trusting too easily could mean death when you least expect it.
> 
> ...


In just one day, three newcomers into town. Things are looking pretty promising, now that the town look less bleak and more populated... hopefully everyone stays on good terms with each other, or at least tries to avoid getting on each other's bad terms.
And at the end of all things, hopefully everyone can at least agree to work together, to some extent, so as to survive this wasted world together.

*Zeika* : Yeah we've been through hell and back, you can say that. Shit got too real, man.

The angel dragon shrugs, thinking about all that he's gone through since... yesterday.
It feels like it's been at least a month, yet it was just in roughly 2 days.

*Zeika* : So, what about you ? What's your share of survival fitness against those monstrosities that look like spawns of hell ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> *Galaxy* : A lot of deadly military stuffs from you folks, huh...
> 
> Either the wolf doesn't catch on with the last part in Rue's answer about this other girl possibly joining the team... or she just doesn't mind that much. She seems more on his description of the wind-based power, and that this Braixen is quite an embodiment of fear.
> Fear... quite an effective measurement unit to determine how much someone is respected by others, to an extent. Their reputation and fame (or infamy) too.
> ...


The raccoon smiled a little as the mammoth tended to the bunny's injuries. He reminisced about when that Braixen used to lead the charge, being Rai's CO and all, which made their love affair.....

Quite challenging to say the least. His ear did twitch, and he looked back at Galaxy, tilting his head a little.

"You seem off......what's up? Was it the description on who she was, or the fact of the wind abilities?..."

Rue asked, and Rai stole a glance at the two talking, then looked back at the duo with his dad. Truly, he had really forgotten about that Braixen....he tapped his head, trying to remember her name....

Right...

He remembered that when they last met, she was on the front lines. The last thing he remembered her saying to him was, "You can call me Emira." After that, he saw her disappear in


The-Courier said:


> Quite the merry band of misfits, the human surmised. He didn't say anything in response to the introductions, taking a few minutes to study those in front of him.
> Maybe it was his own damn paranoia getting the better of them, but something felt... off. Should he give them a chance? Sure. Should he trust them right off the bat?
> No. Any seasoned warrior would tell you that trusting too easily could mean death when you least expect it.
> 
> ...


Rai looked back at Andrew, smiling just a little.

"Indeed we have! But sometimes, it's the toils of warfare that bring a family much closer than before.....accounting losses and wins.....victories and failures....these strengthen you after a while....but nothing can prepare you for the heart wrenching sacrifices people make along the line..."

Rai muttered, looking away a little. He returned to his cheery demeanor though, his ears raising as he gestured towards everyone once more.

"We are quite the friendly bunch. But I assure you.....nobody here is willing to stab anyone in the back....the world is damned, so why entrench ourselves in the essence of damnation further?..."

Rai said, his tail swishing back and forth slowly. He looked over at Tonik, actually shocked his dad remembered that collar from a spar...years ago?...
to the front lines while sucking the oxygen out of an enemy....

Scary.

Piru kept looking at the mammoth, actually feeling some sense of familiarity around him. He couldn't place his paw on it....not yet....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The raccoon smiled a little as the mammoth tended to the bunny's injuries. He reminisced about when that Braixen used to lead the charge, being Rai's CO and all, which made their love affair.....
> 
> Quite challenging to say the least. His ear did twitch, and he looked back at Galaxy, tilting his head a little.
> 
> ...


Galaxy tries to just shrug it off.

*Galaxy* : I'll be fine, bro. Really.

Besides, it feels private to her, and there's a stranger with them at the moment. Zeika wants to ask again, but feels that it's probably not a good idea.
Meanwhile, Tonik has put some cloths, soaked with some antiseptic, around the injury on the bunny's neck, and keeps it in place with the collar. If nothing else, at least the cloth can be used as padding so the injury won't rub against the solid object, it's already painful enough as it is.
He tries his best to put the collar back on, as gently as possible, so Liu doesn't get hurt (much) from it. Once the thing is secured, he gently rubs the bunny's forehead.

*Tonik* : There you go, son... that should help...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Galaxy tries to just shrug it off.
> 
> *Galaxy* : I'll be fine, bro. Really.
> 
> ...


Rue nodded a little, then looked back at the duo, tilting his head as his dad tended to the bunny's neck wound.

"Right the. If you say so...."

The raccoon said quietly, swishing his tail a little.

Meanwhile, Liu watched on and kept still as Tonik tended to his wound, dressing it appropriately, and fastening the collar with something more comfortable, rather than raw material pressing against his neck.

_"Once again....I cannot thank you enough.....this means a lot to me father....."_

Liu said happily, closing his eyes and swishing his small tail around as the mammoth rubbed his forehead. He had a happy fanged smile on his face, and once more, he hugged him, nuzzling into his chest.

_"Of all people to call my father....you certainly rise from the bunch....special to me...in your own way....even if the world doesn't respect you....I will....and do...."_


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> In just one day, three newcomers into town. Things are looking pretty promising, now that the town look less bleak and more populated... hopefully everyone stays on good terms with each other, or at least tries to avoid getting on each other's bad terms.
> And at the end of all things, hopefully everyone can at least agree to work together, to some extent, so as to survive this wasted world together.
> 
> *Zeika* : Yeah we've been through hell and back, you can say that. Shit got too real, man.
> ...





Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The raccoon smiled a little as the mammoth tended to the bunny's injuries. He reminisced about when that Braixen used to lead the charge, being Rai's CO and all, which made their love affair.....
> 
> Quite challenging to say the least. His ear did twitch, and he looked back at Galaxy, tilting his head a little.
> 
> ...



"I've... been around," he replied, the tone of his voice clearly indicating that it was a touchy subject. Still, shifting himself about on his chair, he braced an elbow against the bar top and one hand to rest on his thigh.
"I've been stranded on-planet for nearly... four months now? Before that, I headed a ship of about three-hundred. Real survivors, after this entire shitshow happened I took what was left of my company and tried to find somewhere our skills would benefit us. One shitshow after another, if the planets we arrived at weren't floating debris in space, they were completely wiped of all life."

The man didn't say anything else, shaking his head and ordering another drink.
"But I don't want to talk about my life story. Not exactly why I'm here, anyway."

The comment about back-stabbing was a fair point, but the man's instincts still told him otherwise. Better safe than sorry - at least for now.
"Also, don't worry about it," he replied with a dismissive hand-wave. "Just adjusting to civilization again."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> "I've... been around," he replied, the tone of his voice clearly indicating that it was a touchy subject. Still, shifting himself about on his chair, he braced an elbow against the bar top and one hand to rest on his thigh.
> "I've been stranded on-planet for nearly... four months now? Before that, I headed a ship of about three-hundred. Real survivors, after this entire shitshow happened I took what was left of my company and tried to find somewhere our skills would benefit us. One shitshow after another, if the planets we arrived at weren't floating debris in space, they were completely wiped of all life."
> 
> The man didn't say anything else, shaking his head and ordering another drink.
> ...


The ferret gave a small shrug of his shoulders, nodding a little as he looked at Andrew.

"I understand if that's still a touchy subject to bring up, so I won't press further. And I do wish you luck in whatever your goal is nonetheless.  It's quite the dangerous world that we live in for sure.....so I can only wish those luck if they seek it..."

The ferret said softly, looking around, his gaze eventually shifting to the man again. His life, as far as he knew, was shrouded in mystery.....

To the ferret's eye of course. Only the man knew what happened and whatnot.....

To brush up on touchy subjects weren't the fun part, so he willingly avoided it for now.

Still, he sat by him in the futile attempt of comfort, wondering what else to ask....

Or if he should conclude his questions briefly....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Rue nodded a little, then looked back at the duo, tilting his head as his dad tended to the bunny's neck wound.
> 
> "Right the. If you say so...."
> 
> ...


The mammoth is glad that the injury won't bother the bunny much for the moment, and hugs him tight as well, petting on his ears and tail.

*Tonik* : Just trying my best, son... anything or anyone else hurts you this much, things gonna get really graphic when I'm done with them...

Then he glances at Piru the cat, but still talking to Liu.

*Tonik* : So, now that you two are here... what's your plan ? Just visiting this town for a bit, then be on your way again... or tagging along with me and the team ? I kinda hope for the 2nd...

He would already hint at it, definitely not wanting another goodbye like when Nightfall had to go... or when Paradox had to leave with his son and husband.
One is already more than enough, and two is just way too much... but third time's the real harm.



The-Courier said:


> "I've... been around," he replied, the tone of his voice clearly indicating that it was a touchy subject. Still, shifting himself about on his chair, he braced an elbow against the bar top and one hand to rest on his thigh.
> "I've been stranded on-planet for nearly... four months now? Before that, I headed a ship of about three-hundred. Real survivors, after this entire shitshow happened I took what was left of my company and tried to find somewhere our skills would benefit us. One shitshow after another, if the planets we arrived at weren't floating debris in space, they were completely wiped of all life."
> 
> The man didn't say anything else, shaking his head and ordering another drink.
> ...





Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The ferret gave a small shrug of his shoulders, nodding a little as he looked at Andrew.
> 
> "I understand if that's still a touchy subject to bring up, so I won't press further. And I do wish you luck in whatever your goal is nonetheless.  It's quite the dangerous world that we live in for sure.....so I can only wish those luck if they seek it..."
> 
> ...


*Zeika* : If you say so then.

The dragon shrugs and decides the introduction should be done for now. After all, the human is still just a stranger, but definitely a survivor of quite a few disasters to name up until now... those events must have been like hell to him, thus asking him too much about it isn't a good idea.
To be fair though... he feels a bit awkward trying to make Andrew get familiar with so many people at once, and so soon. If he were Andrew, he'd get a bit uncomfortable too.
He looks back at the team, then at Andrew.

*Zeika* : I think that's about it, then. If you need help, you know where to find us. Or you have some questions of your own ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The mammoth is glad that the injury won't bother the bunny much for the moment, and hugs him tight as well, petting on his ears and tail.
> 
> *Tonik* : Just trying my best, son... anything or anyone else hurts you this much, things gonna get really graphic when I'm done with them...
> 
> ...


The bunny smiled, hugging him close. Then, Piru glanced over, looking a the mammoth. He wasn't sure what to think really....

But he rolled with it for now.

_"Well.....in terms of plans, we've been thinking of seeing what we could find here....then head back.....but we can stick with your group.....especially since it's been so long.....there's much we could catch up on.....much that we've both learned I assume?...."_

Liu said softly, looking up at the mammoth. Piru smiled, glad to see that he had been watching over his son all these years. It felt nice to watch over someone's kid....

Especially if their kid knew how to use a sniper like Chris Kyle.

Still, something still needed to be done....as he whispered in Liu's ear later.

The bunny nodded, thinking that over.

_"Right.....that brings that to my attention.....we told a wounded person that we'd be back....she was.....really kind......despite being the master of fire.....she didn't seem like someone who could get hurt....but she did.....and so, we took her in...this was during the matter of the apocalypse.....see, she said she was from some...Shadow Company.......but I had no clue what that was....nothing in the previous database had any recollection of a "Shadow Company"....either way it went, she's got a pretty nasty gash on her leg, and it rendered her unable to walk for a few....we told her we'd go to a town, see what we can gather......so we did. After getting the medical supplies we needed, we stopped here for a drink or two....and we'd bring some back for her.....but still, even with an injured leg, she helped us fight this one beast...by literally stealing the oxygen from it's body.....the scary part about that wind power is it gives her the ability to steal one's very *breath.....*literally an execution....she called it the *Choke Box......"*_


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The bunny smiled, hugging him close. Then, Piru glanced over, looking a the mammoth. He wasn't sure what to think really....
> 
> But he rolled with it for now.
> 
> ...


Tonik slightly frowns as he listens to his son's plan about leaving... but someone out there needs help, how could he say no ?
The mammoth is kind of caught up with that part alone that he doesn't really follow with the rest, something about wind-based power, able to choke someone to death... the usual stuff.
At this point he's been with a demonic ex-bodyguard of the king of hell, a multiple-reincarnation godlike being, a samurai that's lived through literally eons, and so much more... someone able to drain the air out of the victim's lungs, sounds pretty far-fetched indeed, but not too out of the ordinary.
He looks down a bit, as if this is already going to be a 4th goodbye like the other three.

*Tonik* : In that case... you two should hurry. You're needed elsewhere, kids.

He wants to say "I'll miss you, sons"... but the look on his eyes is enough.
Galaxy and Zeika catch on with some words in Tonik's sentence... but it's enough for them to know where this is going.
Sometimes they kind of wish Tonik wouldn't adopt so many kids... so he won't have to deal with this whole goodbye thing over and over again. He's already as sensitive as he is.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik slightly frowns as he listens to his son's plan about leaving... but someone out there needs help, how could he say no ?
> The mammoth is kind of caught up with that part alone that he doesn't really follow with the rest, something about wind-based power, able to choke someone to death... the usual stuff.
> At this point he's been with a demonic ex-bodyguard of the king of hell, a multiple-reincarnation godlike being, a samurai that's lived through literally eons, and so much more... someone able to drain the air out of the victim's lungs, sounds pretty far-fetched indeed, but not too out of the ordinary.
> He looks down a bit, as if this is already going to be a 4th goodbye like the other three.
> ...


Piru stopped, looking back at the mammoth. He tilted his head, a bit unsure of why he felt so bad.

"I have one question mammoth sir...."

The feline spoke up, tilting his head a little as he looked at Tonik. He sighed, stood up, and brushed himself off.

"Why are you sorrowful? We're just bringing her back from our hideout, and then we are heading back here.....there is no reason to feel any sort of sorrow whatsoever, since we're literally coming back. And once we do, you don't have to worry about us leaving again, because we have nowhere else to go. A team of plentiful is better than a lonesome forest hideout...."

The cat said, looking at the mammoth. Liu sat in silence, looking at the two.

Curiously, he waited, wondering what the outcome would be....


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> *Zeika* : If you say so then.
> 
> The dragon shrugs and decides the introduction should be done for now. After all, the human is still just a stranger, but definitely a survivor of quite a few disasters to name up until now... those events must have been like hell to him, thus asking him too much about it isn't a good idea.
> To be fair though... he feels a bit awkward trying to make Andrew get familiar with so many people at once, and so soon. If he were Andrew, he'd get a bit uncomfortable too.
> ...





Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> The ferret gave a small shrug of his shoulders, nodding a little as he looked at Andrew.
> 
> "I understand if that's still a touchy subject to bring up, so I won't press further. And I do wish you luck in whatever your goal is nonetheless.  It's quite the dangerous world that we live in for sure.....so I can only wish those luck if they seek it..."
> 
> ...



Grabbing his drink, he downed it in a few seconds, clearing his throat and shifting about in his seat as the burn made its way down his throat.
Setting the empty glass down, he let out a sigh. That's that, then, he can get back to focusing on the task at hand.
Actually, speaking of...

Casting a glance at Zeika, he pointed.
"Yeah, just one. Where can I get a gun?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Piru stopped, looking back at the mammoth. He tilted his head, a bit unsure of why he felt so bad.
> 
> "I have one question mammoth sir...."
> 
> ...


Oh... so that's what the plan is.
The mammoth's expression quickly changes after hearing that.

*Tonik* : Liu said you'd bring the supplies back to her, so... I thought you two would leave and be elsewhere, or something like that...

He shakes his head a bit. He doesn't know how else to really say it, without making Liu feel awkward or even embarrassed for such a... overly sensitive father, for a lack of better words.

*Tonik* : But, if that's the case, we'll wait here, so... you go ahead. Don't worry about me. I'm right here when you get back, kids.



The-Courier said:


> Grabbing his drink, he downed it in a few seconds, clearing his throat and shifting about in his seat as the burn made its way down his throat.
> Setting the empty glass down, he let out a sigh. That's that, then, he can get back to focusing on the task at hand.
> Actually, speaking of...
> 
> ...


*Zeika* : A gun, huh ?... You're gonna wanna ask Eviscerena the local blacksmith, near this inn, or my husband, that mammoth guy behind you. He's more magic than traditional craftsmanship, but he's just as good, trust me. He made me this, and it's perfect.

The dragon then takes out a Tommy Gun, worn on his back.





*Galaxy* : He made me this, too, I love it.

The wolf takes out a hand cannon of sort, from her belt.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Oh... so that's what the plan is.
> The mammoth's expression quickly changes after hearing that.
> 
> *Tonik* : Liu said you'd bring the supplies back to her, so... I thought you two would leave and be elsewhere, or something like that...
> ...


The duo nodded quickly, and Liu looked at Piru, who nodded slowly.

"Oooookie then! Stay right here Liu! I'm gonna do the thing!"

Piru said, getting up as he darted outside. He crouched down, getting on all fours as his paws started to glow a faint, wispy white. After much effort, and a little bit of a growl, he yelled out, sweat coursing down his face as he bared his fangs, yelling to the sky as his fur turned a cosmic color, with small amounts of nebula surrounding him.

"Here we go!"

Piru yipped, sprinting off faster than the eye could see. As he darted off, the dust kicked up behind him greatly, enough to whisk a full grown man off the ground! 

As he darted off, almost as fast as he left, he came back, holding a Shiny Braixen in his arms as he stopped, coming to a halt as the dust roared behind him.

Slowly setting her down, he helped her over to the inside of the bar, then sat her down at the seat, smiling at Tonik, his cosmic form fading back to normal.

"And just like that, she's back!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

Everyone is caught off-guard when Piru lets out a roar right towards the sky (even though they're indoors at the moment !), but what gets their attention the most is his fur turning to the cosmic color, with nebula clouds around him.
In that short moment, they know, except for Andrew, that Piru... is more than he lets out to be.
But what happens next... no-one sees it coming, at all.
Piru literally runs off, and comes back... with a person in his arms. Just like so.
And there she is. The one that Tonik and his family have been hearing about, from the team. The wind-specialized assassin that could force-choke someone to death in Star Wars style if she wants.
Tonik watches as everything happens so fast... but when Piru and the Braixen are back, he has the kind of evil smile that means nothing but bad news to the world.

*Tonik* : _Did you like... my car ?_

Oh lord, that one.
Galaxy face-paws so hard it sounds like she just slaps herself.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Everyone is caught off-guard when Piru lets out a roar right towards the sky (even though they're indoors at the moment !), but what gets their attention the most is his fur turning to the cosmic color, with nebula clouds around him.
> In that short moment, they know, except for Andrew, that Piru... is more than he lets out to be.
> But what happens next... no-one sees it coming, at all.
> Piru literally runs off, and comes back... with a person in his arms. Just like so.
> ...


Piru wiped his forehead a little, sighing happily as he sat back down.

"That.....took a while! I haven't did that in a  good long while!"

The feline sighed, while Emira blinked in confusion. One second she remembers sitting there, the next a cosmic feline scooping her up, then darting back here in the speed of light.

But when they hear that joke, there was nothing but groans and murmurs of disapproval.

Dynasty, however, laughed his tail off, wiggling on the floor.

"H-Hah! HIS CAR! HAH!"

The Cosmic Fox laughed, shaking from it. Everyone else seemed distraught from the joke, and Rai looked like he would just give up here and now.

"Why here?..."

Emira smirked softly at the joke, having a soft spot for the old jokes.

"Heh, nice one...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 30, 2020)

After that terrible, terrible pun... it's back to business.
Though, a lot of people in one place at once doesn't seem like a good idea. So the mammoth speaks up to everyone.

*Tonik* : Alright folks, idea. Why don't we... split up, get ourselves some rooms, and we'll take it slow with the whole introduction thing. Still just afternoon, plenty of time before the day ends for us. We got 5 newcomers today, including Andrew's dog outside the inn, and in just a matter of hours. So, I suggest taking it slow for all of us to catch up, yeah ?

He looks over at his team a bit. This is where they really gotta slow down, for certain.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 30, 2020)

The group thinks it over, and Rai nodded happily, looking over at Tonik.

"Indeed! I think that may be a good idea! There is quite the bunch of us, so it would be best to go an-"

He stopped his gaze flickering over to the Braixen who sat there, rubbing her leg a little. Rai blinked, his heart skipping a beat.

He never thought he'd see her again.....

He looked at Tonik, at a loss of words, like a specter came and stole his voice. Rue smirked  a little, swishing his tail about.

'Yeah, I do agree with that dad! To pick up what Rai left off saying, it would be best to go and split up, because that many of us in one room just can't be possible!"

The raccoon said, while the Braixen and the ferret stared at one another, lost for words.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

Judging from the "interaction" between Rai and the braixen, Tonik and Galaxy both know that this is the wind-specialized assassin that they were told about...
Tonik looks over to Jason the minotaur innkeeper.

Tonik : Do you have... enough rooms for this many, sir ?

The minotaur chuckles.

Jason : How many in one room, young man ?

The mammoth looks back at the team.

Tonik : Uh, kids, who do you wanna stay with or the moment ? I'll be with Galaxy, your father Zeika, and... uh... one more. Dang, so many of us, heh.

Jason : And I can't believe you just up and "adopt" them like that either. You're a natural, kid.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Judging from the "interaction" between Rai and the braixen, Tonik and Galaxy both know that this is the wind-specialized assassin that they were told about...
> Tonik looks over to Jason the minotaur innkeeper.
> 
> Tonik : Do you have... enough rooms for this many, sir ?
> ...


The group did indeed have to think about that one for a bit. Rai clearly didn't have to say it, but he longed to have a room with just Emira, so they could catch up on old times. From what it seemed, Dynasty seemed keen on being in the same room with the family, giving his tail a shake as he said so.

"I'd wanna be with you dad! I like hearing your funny jokes, and being around you is just so much fun!"

The Cosmic Fox said happily, nuzzling the mammoth close as he gave a happy purr. The rest of the group seemed on board with this.

Rue seemed to agree too, and he looked back at the mammoth.

"I think it's settled! Maybe Rai and Emira should have one of their own, I'll stay with Mono's family, since the majority of them are rather small, and Scorch, Piru, and Liu can share a room with one another. Sound good?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

Tonik : Alright, let's recap a little bit... I'll be with Zeika, Galaxy, and Dynasty. Rue, with Paradox, Mono and Static. Nightfall, with Scorch, Liu and Piru. Then, Rai with... her. Geez, my brain hurts... too many people.

The wolf nods in confirmation.

Galaxy : Seems about right, dad. That'd be 4 rooms.

The dragon, however... not much so.

Zeika : My brain hurts too. Who is whom again ?

Tonik : ... Yes.

Zeika : If that joke is to make me hate you, it works...

Tonik : I know.

The two chuckle at each other.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik : Alright, let's recap a little bit... I'll be with Zeika, Galaxy, and Dynasty. Rue, with Paradox, Mono and Static. Nightfall, with Scorch, Liu and Piru. Then, Rai with... her. Geez, my brain hurts... too many people.
> 
> The wolf nods in confirmation.
> 
> ...


Rai looked over at Tonik, snirking from the mammoth's little jokes even in between such moments.

Yet again, he'd grew to expect these kind of things from him now, and it was a welcome thing too.

As he finally broke the awkward stare-off between him and Emira, he went over to the Braixen, sitting next to her.

"So uhh......how have things been?..."

Rai said quietly, tilting his head a little. He smoothed his fur nervously, a nervous habit that he used to do when feeling all flustered. 

Simply, she smiled, giving him a playful nuzzle on the nose.

"Ja, all is vell......you look as if you haven't changed even a little, huh Herr Rai?..."

Emira said in her rather thick German accent, smiling at the ferret.

Rue nodded, looking at Tonik.

"Yep! That's the gist of it for the most part.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

With that set, they all head to their rooms upstairs.
All except one.

Tonik : You kids go ahead, I'll be there soon.

He sits there, a bit away from Andrew the human ( @The-Courier ), and Jason the minotaur.

Tonik : Whew... that takes care of that. Now then... you said you want a gun ? Care to gimme the specifics ? 'Cause I'm in the mood for some hammer and anvil at the moment.

...



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Rai looked over at Tonik, snirking from the mammoth's little jokes even in between such moments.
> 
> Yet again, he'd grew to expect these kind of things from him now, and it was a welcome thing too.
> 
> ...


Zeika and Galaxy head to their room, with Dynasty. With an exhausted exhale, the dragon sits down on the floor with a loud "thud", and curls his tail up.

Zeika : Another day, and... 4-5 more members in the team. We're gathering all the survivors all over the place in here, aren't we ? Or at least your father is, heh.

He looks at Galaxy and Dynasty, chuckling.

Zeika : So then... I suppose it's time for a bit of rest now ? We got Mono's family here, and then this fella who was born just hours ago... and yet he's almost 16-17 in terms of mental age already.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> With that set, they all head to their rooms upstairs.
> All except one.
> 
> Tonik : You kids go ahead, I'll be there soon.
> ...


Dynasty smiled warmly at Zeika as he laid back in the air, acting as if he were on an invisible bed that was in midair.

In all reality, it was just one of the many perks of being able to hover.

"Yeah......we can sleep for a few.....and might I say, life is quite fun!," Dynasty said happily, wiggling about as he flipped upright, seemingly bypassing the fact that their world was ravaged by horrors unknown.

"Beasts or not, angry ugly Squidwards or none, I still like it here! It will be our planet to defend.....and we'll do so with every fiber in our body! I promise every cosmic inch that I will defend it!"

The Cosmic Fox said, yawning sleepily as he floated to the ground, stretching out.

"But......even justice will need to rest at some point...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

Zeika : Oh yeah, I uh, kinda wanna tell you somethin', kid. Kay so... I know this is pretty confusing to you, but... your dads are Paradox and Static. Me and Tonik, are your grandfathers. You did call him... what, jellyfish grandpa or something, right ?

The dragon chuckles, recalling that moment back in space, when the team met Dynasty for the first time.

Zeika : Other than that... I think we need your father Tonik to really define and sort out our eldritch cosmic powers, kid. He's the one behind all this, really. Otherwise we're just gonna be throwing black holes and supernova everywhere with no definitive traits to tell us apart.

Galaxy : I still wanna know more about myself... I know who I am, what I am now, but I still feel like there's more to it than just that...

The wolf looks into the empty space, her voice trails off a bit, and her tail curls up.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika : Oh yeah, I uh, kinda wanna tell you somethin', kid. Kay so... I know this is pretty confusing to you, but... your dads are Paradox and Static. Me and Tonik, are your grandfathers. You did call him... what, jellyfish grandpa or something, right ?
> 
> The dragon chuckles, recalling that moment back in space, when the team met Dynasty for the first time.
> 
> ...


Dynasty nodded a little, smiling as he floated back upright again.

"I think.....yeah....I dunno, sowwy! I just like calling you my dads.....force of habit! I'll call you grand pawpaw.....because that sounds fun! And yeah, Jellyfish grandpa is still the thing, just gotta remember to say it!"

Dynasty said, giving his tail a small wag, which made a paintbrush like mark in the sky before disappearing.

"Ah, okie grandpawpaw.....I understand!"


The Comsic Fox said, looking over at Galaxy. He could feel the pondering of what more there was to her.....and in all honesty, it made him stop a  moment to think as well....

He looked at his cosmic paws, watching the starry pattern of nebula slowly drift along him, like an actual galaxy.

What was he truly?....


----------



## The-Courier (Nov 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> With that set, they all head to their rooms upstairs.
> All except one.
> 
> Tonik : You kids go ahead, I'll be there soon.
> ...



"Well, it depends, I guess," he replied with an offhanded gesture. He needed something that fit his expertise - that being energy weapons and the like, though he did have extensive experience with ballistic weapons. Considering these guys had nothing but ballistic weapons, and, God forbid, magic, he had to take what he could get.

"I need something easily maneuverable, yet still packs a punch. I also need to use it in close-quarters, too."
Andrew tapped the table with two fingers for a moment.
"Oh! Easily modifiable, too. I like to make my own upgrades while in the field. How it looks? Eh, I don't care; make it as fancy or classy-looking as you want, I just need it to get the job done."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

Easily maneuverable/modifiable, high damage, and close-quarters...

Tonik : You want a shotgun or something like that, I take it ? And, you want good-old normal bullets, or energy-based like laser ? I hope it's the 2nd.

Wait, did he just say energy-based ?

Tonik : I have zero experience with normal guns in general, bullets and chamber and all that stuffs, not my thing. I don't wanna have to deal with jammed guns. Plus the bullets being affected by wind, gravity, and so on. And then having to carry ammo with me. So, instead of all of that, I stick to energy guns that basically shoot laser bolts .This, for example.

The mammoth takes out a strange handgun thing from his belt. Even for him, it looks rather big... but with a vertical, straight-down grip, rather than in an angle.










Tonik : I built it based on some sort of mining tool called 211-V Plasma Cutter. Though, for mine, it's basically a handgun with 6 barrels that shoots 36 laser bolts in total like an over-killing shotgun, or a fire rate of 36 bolts per minute. And with a touch of magic, I use sunlight, moonlight and starlight as the source of energy for it, so it basically does fire, frost and lightning damage. How's that for ya ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Dynasty nodded a little, smiling as he floated back upright again.
> 
> "I think.....yeah....I dunno, sowwy! I just like calling you my dads.....force of habit! I'll call you grand pawpaw.....because that sounds fun! And yeah, Jellyfish grandpa is still the thing, just gotta remember to say it!"
> 
> ...


Zeika goes to nuzzle his daughter and grandson on their forehead.

Zeika : I got you kids... we'll get it all sorted out, together, yeah ?... And, no matter what, you two are still my kids, still Tonik's kids... it's never gonna change, I make sure of it.

The dragon would gently kiss on his daughter's cheeks, then his grandson's ears, while petting the two's tails. Galaxy flattens her ears and giggles a bit, hugging her dad close.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika goes to nuzzle his daughter and grandson on their forehead.
> 
> Zeika : I got you kids... we'll get it all sorted out, together, yeah ?... And, no matter what, you two are still my kids, still Tonik's kids... it's never gonna change, I make sure of it.
> 
> The dragon would gently kiss on his daughter's cheeks, then his grandson's ears, while petting the two's tails. Galaxy flattens her ears and giggles a bit, hugging her dad close.


The Cosmic Fox giggled a little, smiling as he heeded his grandfather's words.

"Hehe, okie pawpaw.....hmm...I mean, grandpawpaw!"

Dynasty corrected himself, smiling and purring from the affection. He let out a soft squeak from his tail getting petted, nuzzling Zeika back.

"There's nobody else I'd rather be with than you guys.....you guys are the best...."

Dynasty cooed, swishing his tail gently from side to side.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

The dragon keeps the two close to him, his arms holding them dearly, and his wings covering around them as well.

Zeika : We're all a big family, kids... always.

He gently moves his paw along the two's back, his fur so soft and warm. And his belly...
He's definitely the more robust, bulky type of person, judging from his belly alone. But it does make for quite a comfy bed for the kids to rest their heads on.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The dragon keeps the two close to him, his arms holding them dearly, and his wings covering around them as well.
> 
> Zeika : We're all a big family, kids... always.
> 
> ...


Dynasty just felt a real wholesome moment just from the affection alone. He gave his dad a loving nuzzle, wagging his tail as he licked the Dutchie's cheek gently.

He always enjoyed moments like these, and happily took them whenever they were available.

Besides, who would turn down free affection by a loving family?

The Cosmic Fox gently wave his tail a small shake, making sure it caressed each of his cherished family member's head with a gentle touch.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

The dragon nuzzles back at his grandson's forehead.

Zeika : So... remind me again, who assigned you as overseer of the universe ? Despite you being born just... hours ago. Isn't that a bit too far-fetched ?

He gently pets the kid's ears. Strange how he's all human, but with ears and tail of a fox. It's nothing out of the ordinary these days, but still an unusual hybrid, to be sure.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The dragon nuzzles back at his grandson's forehead.
> 
> Zeika : So... remind me again, who assigned you as overseer of the universe ? Despite you being born just... hours ago. Isn't that a bit too far-fetched ?
> 
> He gently pets the kid's ears. Strange how he's all human, but with ears and tail of a fox. It's nothing out of the ordinary these days, but still an unusual hybrid, to be sure.


Dynasty thought for a minute, purring as the Dutchie pet his ears.

"Hmm....I dunno! I think my pawpaw made that happen......when he dreamed of me, I think he made me with a goal in mind....a specific goal, and one that would....undoubtedly be important.....to keep the depths of reality in check, he said. Though, I dunno what that means...."

The Cosmic Kid said softly, looking at the ceiling. He looked at his hand, then made a small nebula cloud appear, a small miniature model of the universe in his hands.

"I don't know my role exactly.....what is the overseer?.....what do I do?....what's so important about watching over countless planets I have no knowledge of?.....?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

Zeika : ... And that's coming from someone that was made into an eldritch cosmic horror.

The dragon scratches his head a bit, mainly around his horns.

Zeika : I think he still gonna need some time to get used to all these otherworldly powers we have, before he can decide someone is good enough to "keep the depths of reality" in check like so. And, I think your father needs to lay off a bit, sheesh. You may have powers far beyond some of us, but you're still just a kid. No offense, but you were just born literally hours ago. Give your kid sometime to rest, sheesh.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika : ... And that's coming from someone that was made into an eldritch cosmic horror.
> 
> The dragon scratches his head a bit, mainly around his horns.
> 
> Zeika : I think he still gonna need some time to get used to all these otherworldly powers we have, before he can decide someone is good enough to "keep the depths of reality" in check like so. And, I think your father needs to lay off a bit, sheesh. You may have powers far beyond some of us, but you're still just a kid. No offense, but you were just born literally hours ago. Give your kid sometime to rest, sheesh.


Dynasty nodded, somewhat lamely, as Zeika spoke. He looked at his hands again, seeing the universe in it. Then he pulled up the a small model of the sun in his other hand, looking them both over.

"I still.....don't blame him....it was in the rush of euphoria....heat of the moment.....some things we can't control until it's already been done....and even so, nobody can truly see what they made until it has been done so...."

The Cosmic kid said slowly, choosing his words carefully.

"I don't blame my dad in his decision....in his feverish rush to make someone to reassure my grandpaw, he slipped that in.....I'm assuming it was to have a more of an importance, but he didn't realize how large the burden could be.....as stated before.....heat of the moment....the rush of euphoria can swindle anything in it's favor....it's glorious terms of splendor can tend to waive the minds of those that try to comfort.....but nevertheless......regardless......we are all still mortal, deep in our hearts, the mortality lingers.....

.....we may not be the invincible gods that many see, the monsters of an abhorred reality that has torn their way into our world....born from cursed dreams, futile reality shrouds the life of new horror.....in the desperate attempt to slaughter what has made the world an impure wasteland.....driving what little life there is into that of survival.....

....to fend off the terrors that lurk in the minds of those who hath no true understanding of the olden beings, that have long since existed deep in the chasms of reality....waiting to be born.... a single fire sparks the ignition of how these beasts are......and with the inkling of life, these terrible beasts are born anew....ready to cast the universe asunder.....

.....tis neigh.....the time to slay is neigh.....as the darkest day of nightfall arrives, the clock strikes to midnight.....looming over the vengeful forsaken one, being the one the change the mistakes of the accursed knowledge that was never meant for mortal eyes.....bonded with the beast that is the father of all.....it's kin ran rampant......taking advantage of their weakened father/mother.....

......Retribution shall arrive. The day of judgement looms closer......the end is much more.....than just death....

.....When vengeance is lain...


.....Revelation shall come forth....."

Dynasty concluded, blinking a little.

"What did I just say?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

Both Galaxy and Zeika listen to Dynasty's monologue, until he finishes... and they have the same response.

Galaxy : Yeah I'm with you on that... what did you just say ?

And funny how Zeika just said Dynasty is just a kid, born hours ago... now pulling off vocabulary that only seasoned and experienced writers may be able to.
The dragon just rubs his forehead a bit.

Zeika : I'm not ready for one of those yet, kid, heh...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Both Galaxy and Zeika listen to Dynasty's monologue, until he finishes... and they have the same response.
> 
> Galaxy : Yeah I'm with you on that... what did you just say ?
> 
> ...


Dynasty blinked a little, thinking as he finally came to a conclusion.

".....Those......weren't my words......it elt as if someone else entirely was speaking through me......like.....the whole world....no....the _universe itself...."_

Dynasty said, looking up at the two. He looked at his hands, then back at the two, looking to the ceiling.

"It was like they sent their message.....all in one rousing cry........

....it was the universe's talk.....not of my own...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

Zeika and Galaxy look at each other, not sure what to think of it... but definitely unable to make sense of it, that's for certain.
So a Star-Born, just born hours ago, by someone that wasn't an eldrtich cosmic entity in the first place... was given the role of the overseer of the entire universe.
And now, the universe, speaking through him ?
Zeika looks back at Dynasty, pretty concerned.

Zeika : The whole universe. Spoke through you.

He shakes his head a bit.

Zeika : We need Tonik, fast... what's taking him so long ? He needs to hear this.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika and Galaxy look at each other, not sure what to think of it... but definitely unable to make sense of it, that's for certain.
> So a Star-Born, just born hours ago, by someone that wasn't an eldrtich cosmic entity in the first place... was given the role of the overseer of the entire universe.
> And now, the universe, speaking through him ?
> Zeika looks back at Dynasty, pretty concerned.
> ...


Dynasty looked at Zeika, tilting his head a little as he looked at the concerned look on his grandpaw's face.

"W-What's wrong?......is that something bad?......I'm not gonna die or anything....right?....."

The Cosmic child asked, quaking fearfully as he looked at the two, panicking as he tried his best not to hyperventilate.

A look of pristine fear spread across the youth's face....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 2, 2020)

Zeika : Stay here.

And with that the dragon leaves the room. Minutes later, he's back with Tonik.

(Sorry @The-Courier , need to progress the RP...)

The mammoth is told of what Dynasty said earlier. He ponders for a while... definitely having troubles with the vocabulary that he never expects from anyone, let alone a kid that isn't even a day old.
He even has to write down the entire thing to be sure he gets every single word correctly, otherwise his brain obviously can't keep all those for long.
After a while, he starts to sort out each of the "paragraphs".



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> heat of the moment....the rush of euphoria can swindle anything in it's favor....it's glorious terms of splendor can tend to waive the minds of those that try to comfort.....but nevertheless......regardless......we are all still mortal, deep in our hearts, the mortality lingers.....


Tonik : We try to justify our own actions and make ourselves comfortable, even if we gonna lie to ourselves sometimes... such is in our nature...



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> .....we may not be the invincible gods that many see, the monsters of an abhorred reality that has torn their way into our world....born from cursed dreams, futile reality shrouds the life of new horror.....in the desperate attempt to slaughter what has made the world an impure wasteland.....driving what little life there is into that of survival.....


Tonik : Eldritch cosmic beings like us are not immortal, even if we're outrageously powerful,  we're not the absolute... we can die, can be killed. Though, no-one could think of that when facing such madness of horrors born from dreams of the greater ones. World war was broken out between those that try to fight us off and those that worship us.



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> ....to fend off the terrors that lurk in the minds of those who hath no true understanding of the olden beings, that have long since existed deep in the chasms of reality....waiting to be born.... a single fire sparks the ignition of how these beasts are......and with the inkling of life, these terrible beasts are born anew....ready to cast the universe asunder.....


Tonik : The mere thought of such monsters, born from dreams but existing in the physical world, suggests that we, too, are all living in such a dream... or, each dream is a dimension that somehow connects to one another... such thought is enough to drive one insane.



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> .....tis neigh.....the time to slay is neigh.....as the darkest day of nightfall arrives, the clock strikes to midnight.....looming over the vengeful forsaken one, being the one the change the mistakes of the accursed knowledge that was never meant for mortal eyes.....bonded with the beast that is the father of all.....it's kin ran rampant......taking advantage of their weakened father/mother.....


Tonik : The forsaken one... to correct the mistakes of laying the forbidden knowledge bare for mortal eyes to witness... and the "beast that is the father of all"... weakened due to its children... its creations.



Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> ......Retribution shall arrive. The day of judgement looms closer......the end is much more.....than just death....
> 
> .....When vengeance is lain...
> 
> ...


At this point, Tonik is caught off-guard.

Tonik : This is... I...

He looks up at the three.

Tonik : This quote... "Revelation comes forth", is mine. I came up with it, not Nemesis, and I've never really said it to anyone, not even you three, up until now. How it even got here is beyond me... But, another thing. The entire universe, sending this message ? If that's the case, it should be for Nemesis, since it's the one behind all this mess. And... yet another thing that doesn't make sense... if this message is like this, then it means the entire universe knows the origin, the nature, everything, of these eldritch horrors, including me. And that's impossible. There's no way it can be. I know Nemesis told you about how everything happened, but this message makes me think, every single planet with life force out there, knows about it too. And they'd know about ME too. It's... impossible in every sense. I think someone is watching us.

The mammoth glances over to Dynasty.

Tonik : Don't worry kid, you're fine, you're not gonna die. Though, I have a feeling I'm on the top of someone's "must kill" list.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika : Stay here.
> 
> And with that the dragon leaves the room. Minutes later, he's back with Tonik.
> 
> ...


Dynasty blinked, being taken aback from all this. He sat in utter silence, looking at his family as he thought it over.

"I.....uhh.....I....."

The Cosmic child stuttered, looking down at the floor as he took all of this in. Indeed, it was something new for him, but he didn't expect this.

He had no clue what it meant, but he was sure glad that he wasn't going to die at all.....

"....I need to think about that...."

Dynasty murmured, looking at the floor as he stared, deep in thought about it all.

Who would want to hurt Tonik at all?

What was the _other _voice that he didn't tell his parents?

Who was _Ramivu?_


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

The mammoth looks over at the fox, pretty concerned as well.

Tonik : You told me the entire universe spoke through you...

That thought just keeps bothering him for a long while now.

Tonik : Just because your father Paradox decided for you to have this role as an overseer... it doesn't automatically make you one. There must be something else here.

And he needs to figure it out soon. Last thing he wants is that otter Static throwing a fit at his face for all this eldritch cosmic prophecy coming from the son.
He rubs his head a bit, trying to process all this as well.

Tonik : Who, or what, could send this "message"... and why ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 3, 2020)

She stood in her personal quarters hours after they received the transmission, silently watching the cosmos through a window. They finally ended their combat status after 10 hours once they determined they were alone. The Maxohlx captain was tired and emotionally drained; all she wanted was to go home and make this someone else's problem. 
But they couldn’t. The elder wormhole… it was gone.
_Gone._
It’d take half a year to reach home, and that’s if they were lucky.
Worse yet, the AI reported no residual traces, no identifying signatures. Instead of being shut down like the Humans had done years ago, it was like it was never there. 
R’sai placed a hand to the window, a single extended claw digging into the smooth cold surface. It left no mark in the diamond hard material. 
She tapped the surface, her claw over the magnified and highlighted star of their homeworld, a mere blur thousands of lightyears away.
She thought about how they received the message, using the abnormally high amount of dark energy as a medium to transmit like sound in an atmosphere; it was completely absurd. Yet, it took a few minutes for the AI to realize what it was hearing was a language, minutes more to completely shock the entire crew that it somehow translated it, a feat thought impossible with only a single language sample.  
_AI: “Captain R’sai.”_ the AI interrupted her worried pondering. The tone of its voice hinted nervousness. _AI: “I have a development.”_
It told her.
_R’sai: *“What?!”*_ She screamed. Her claw chipped against the window from her outburst, her body tensed as the Maxohlx’s brain did a short circuit. 
The AI didn’t answer, deeming it best to let her recompose herself. 
After a moment, she did._ Rsai:_ “...How?”
_AI:_ “I had to reconfirm my findings myself. The submind incharge of translating the message detected a mathematical-”
_R’sai: “Do not insult me by wasting my time with useless trivia!”
AI: “...mathematical constant that let me translate the message without a dictionary. One of the terms used an equation related to blackholes, the equation resulted in a blackhole with the mass 1.12437287 star masses, the exact mass for Sol... the star of the Human home system.”_
The captain was silent, turning back to look out the window. A small part of the AI watched her for a few seconds before following the captain’s example, switching to an outside sensor to watch the cosmos. Looking out, it felt something... odd. Even if ignored all the small details like the missing and misplaced stars, the universe...  felt different. 
_R’sai:_ “We need to go.” 
_AI:_ “Captain?”
_R’sai:_ “How far… is the human homeworld? That… that monster… brought us near them, correct?”
_AI: _“...Yes.” The captain was acting odd, it thought to itself. _AI:_ “We are within 100 lightyears. If the wormhole is gone, the closest Maxohlx authority will be the ambassadorial ship near Earth.”
The Maxohlx nodded slowly, looking away from the stars. Visiting the Humans was the last thing she wanted to do. Five years ago she was only a bridge officer when… what they did.
_R’sai:_ “I… don’t know what is happening, but whatever it is, they’re behind it, I feel it. Program the jump. Enform the crew…” She looked down at her chipped claw, small drops of blood were dripping onto the metallic floor. _R'sai:_ “...I need to visit medbay.” 
_AI: _“Understood.” 

The ship began its uneasy journey to Earth.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

And so the ship starts moving, towards the less-than-desirable destination...
At least the trip isn't met with those freakish abominations anymore. And hopefully the thing that the ship ran into earlier, is gone for good too.
The ship makes its first jump without a problem. Then the next one, still clear, no monsters in their view...
... But after they land the 3rd jump, they witness something far worse.
From a distance far away, they see what looks like a black hole... but rather than a circular field of distortion, it's actually like a black, "portal" with the edge around looking like cracked glass. There are tentacles crawling or even breaking out of it... to reveal a moon-sized monstrosity, slowly puling itself out of the hole.
As the monster fully emerges in its grotesque, sickening form, the "black hole" slowly closes like a portal, and the monster simply moves away, out for hunting.
... It seems to be heading to the direction of the earth ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 3, 2020)

As with their previous encounter, they reengaged combat status and went into stealth, this time choosing to observe. The crew reaction of seeing yet _another_ unexplainable entity was handled differently than before. In no way were they less terrified, it fact one might say _more_ from the implied existence of even _more_ entities, it was just deep down they felt they'd encounter something like this again. The AI was seriously recalculating its possible future now. Nothing since first jumping in felt right and the crew knew something was horribly off, they just didn't know what.
Invisible, the ship watched with growing dread. They had absolutely no clue what the hell was going on. The captain decided to watch the entity moving towards Earth, paying close attention on how it moved and how fast.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The mammoth looks over at the fox, pretty concerned as well.
> 
> Tonik : You told me the entire universe spoke through you...
> 
> ...


Dynasty blinked, unsure what that monologue had meant in truth.

He was just hoping that all would be fine....Static never took this news well, and if he even caught a faint wind of this, things aren't going to be pretty....

At all....

"So.......what should we do?.....how do I know if I might say another?...it just.....came out of random...."

Dynasty mumbled, trembling as he thought about it. What if he was with his parents, and he accidentally went on another monologue? Static would definitely give Tonik a vicious earful for sure.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

The mammoth is already kind of mentally exhausted just thinking about Static's reaction. It's about as bad as coming out to his father about being gay... and the torment afterwards was enough to distress him even today.
He takes a deep breath and shrugs it aside, though.

Tonik : Alright, kid. We'll look into the bottom of this. Someone or something out there definitely knows about us, about me, and it's not a good sign. I'm going with you, and maybe two more, but that's all ; not gonna go on an entire squad again, too many.

And perhaps it's better that way. A small team of four is much more manageable than... nearly 10+ of them together.
Though, who would join the party ?...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The mammoth is already kind of mentally exhausted just thinking about Static's reaction. It's about as bad as coming out to his father about being gay... and the torment afterwards was enough to distress him even today.
> He takes a deep breath and shrugs it aside, though.
> 
> Tonik : Alright, kid. We'll look into the bottom of this. Someone or something out there definitely knows about us, about me, and it's not a good sign. I'm going with you, and maybe two more, but that's all ; not gonna go on an entire squad again, too many.
> ...


Dynasty agreed with this notion, since a whole crusade of fighters was just.....an estimated high body count.

"Makes sense......well.....who would go with us?....I don't know who wants to go or not...."

The Cosmic kid said softly, looking down as he pondered that thought alone. He was unsure how it would play out...and in truth, he was just curious....

As to what any of this meant....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik takes another deep breath.

Tonik : Let's see... you're a Star-Born, and I'm... all-in-one. Let's get your father Paradox, he's a Void-Spawn. Both are still new to these whole eldritch cosmic powers so I'm gonna be your instructor, heh. And... one more... what about you, sweetie ?

The mammoth looks over to his daughter. She doesn't reply, but slowly looks back at her dragon dad, and holds his paw tight.
The mammoth knows the answer, so he won't ask again.

Tonik : Alrighty then, let's get someone else, kid.

He gently nudges Dynasty's shoulders.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik takes another deep breath.
> 
> Tonik : Let's see... you're a Star-Born, and I'm... all-in-one. Let's get your father Paradox, he's a Void-Spawn. Both are still new to these whole eldritch cosmic powers so I'm gonna be your instructor, heh. And... one more... what about you, sweetie ?
> 
> ...


Dynasty nodded, smiling as he got up, brushing the hair from his face.

"Alrighty then! Let's see who else we can get on our little thing!"

The Cosmic kid said, the vocabulary from before non existent now as he reverted back to his common talk....

For now.

As he got up, he thought for a  little, smiling as he nuzzled Tonik.

"I'm glad you are helping me with this dad....means a lot to me..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik smiles back at Dynasty as well.

Tonik : You're welcome, kid... I'm just glad you don't reject your identity and such. Even if it's such a burden for you for now.

The two exit the room, and head out to the hallway.

Tonik : Now... where's the room to your parents... if we're going, might as well let them know what you just said earlier.

He knows well that it means dealing with Static... but hopefully the otter can just give him a break, because this is already enough of a load for him mentally. He doesn't need to be schooled by some explicitly-verbal otter that has lived his eons of lifetime knowing nothing but honor and discipline.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik smiles back at Dynasty as well.
> 
> Tonik : You're welcome, kid... I'm just glad you don't reject your identity and such. Even if it's such a burden for you for now.
> 
> ...


Dynasty nodded, smiling softly as he embraced his dad, deep in thought as they walked along out of the room. 

As they did, Dynasty did wave goodbye to his grandpaw and his sis.....and then they left.

"I see......but.....will otterpawpaw take the news well?....you know.....he's not really keen on that stuff.....but maybe he'll be nice today?...."

Dynasty asked, stopping a little while along the way.

"Funny, because their room is right here...just a few more doors down..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik feels kind of odd that Dynasty keeps calling him "dad", when he's... clearly like Zeika, as in grandpa instead.
Though, it's probably because Nemesis is the creator of all these eldritch cosmic horrors, it's the father and mother of all... thus, Tonik, being possessed by Nemesis, in a sense, is also like a father too.
Not to mention, it was him that found out about all of this in the first place to begin with...

Tonik : Let's just hope he's in a good mood today. And if not... hey, not like I'm leaving this to just someone else's problem, am I ? I'm trying to get it sorted out too.

The two walk down the hallway, until the door to that room is in view.

Tonik : Welp, here goes nothing.

He knocks on the door...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik feels kind of odd that Dynasty keeps calling him "dad", when he's... clearly like Zeika, as in grandpa instead.
> Though, it's probably because Nemesis is the creator of all these eldritch cosmic horrors, it's the father and mother of all... thus, Tonik, being possessed by Nemesis, in a sense, is also like a father too.
> Not to mention, it was him that found out about all of this in the first place to begin with...
> 
> ...


Dynasty nodded, bracing for the worst. Knowing his dad, Static, he knew that the otter would either let Tonik in on an earful, or he'd just.....

Try to cut him down. As usual. Hopefully. Not.

As Tonik knocked on the door, there was silence. After a while, the otter answered the door, he fur messy as his hair looked as if someone took a balloon and rubbed his head with it. His piercing ruby eyes seemed soft today.....almost inviting or kind...

"What is it?......ah....it's you.....what do you require?..."

Static asked, his tail swishing back and forth slowly. If one looked over the otter's shoulder, one would see that his katana was stabbed through the wall, and Paradox was sleeping peacefully on the bed.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

That katana on the wall is gonna cost them something to pay for... but that's not really for Tonik or Dynasty to deal with right now. One thing for sure though, if someone with just a normal body build like the otter, manages to stab a very sharp but also thin and fragile katana blade, through the wall like that...
... The otter is definitely some nasty swordsman with a temper to match.
But, oh well.
The mammoth just decides to have at it, and tels the otter about Dynasty's monologue, while hoping for the best... but also preparing for the worst.
And the worst... possibly nothing more than being attacked by his very son-in-law right here.
But that sounds pretty ordinary and normal nowadays, really.
And one way to deal with heated, boiling arguments, for Tonik... is to just act extremely casual about it. No raising voice, no tensed up muscles, no aggressive expressions, none of those.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> That katana on the wall is gonna cost them something to pay for... but that's not really for Tonik or Dynasty to deal with right now. One thing for sure though, if someone with just a normal body build like the otter, manages to stab a very sharp but also thin and fragile katana blade, through the wall like that...
> ... The otter is definitely some nasty swordsman with a temper to match.
> But, oh well.
> The mammoth just decides to have at it, and tels the otter about Dynasty's monologue, while hoping for the best... but also preparing for the worst.
> ...


The otter blinked for a few, looking at Tonik in disbelief. He glanced over at Dynasty, then nodded, sighing softly. He walked over to where the katana was, yanking it out of the wall.

He walked back over to Tonik, stumbling a little from the night of heavy drinking and cursing to the moon. He looked the mammoth over, then looked at Dynasty again, drawing in a breath.

It looked as if he was going to let them have it for sure.....

Until, he raised his paw, his scabbard being summoned as he tucked his sword inside of it. He set the blade down on the counter, nodding and smiling as he rubbed his head. His temple throbbed, mainly from the after-effect, but this new intel as well....

He sat down on the bed, nodding as he took several breaths. He glanced over at Tonik, a look of understanding and fury in his eyes.

Yet that fury was not directed towards him....

Instead, he got up, offering his paw to Tonik in the form of a handshake.

"I am humbled that you shared this with me.....even if it proved to be your doom or not.....but hark my words mammoth......I see the futility of rage and wrath....what good does it do a samurai if they release it on their own?....I understand I was foolish back then....and wish not for history to repeat in ways of anger and rancor....instead, I shall meet with understanding and relations......honor is defined through wisdom, understanding one's issues.....so therefore.....I thank you...."

Static said, getting on one knee and bowing his head towards Tonik, his tail swishing behind him slowly.

"It humbles me that you understand.....and took the risk....most honorable indeed mammoth..."

He said, standing up with a....

A smile on his face?

For once, even Dynasty was shocked. It was the first time he had seen the otter give a fanged smile ever since....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik watches as Static does all that, then listens to what he has to say.
Overall, the otter's reaction and response is kind of OK... but it annoys the mammoth to no end because he's referred to as "mammoth".
Not "dad". Not "father". Not even Tonik.
Literally... "mammoth".
He looks down a bit and shakes his head a bit, then without anything else, simply nudges Dynasty to move.

Tonik : Leave them. We're on our own.

His tone of voice is different now, that's for sure. The way he sounds like he's "pressing" his voice down, and not as chirpy as before.
"Mammoth".
Even he wouldn't call any of his kids by their species like that. And yet, here he is. Being addressed as such by his son-in-law.
Oh what a time to be a father.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

The otter stood up, a bit confused by it all. He had no true clue what was going on, due to still being.....partially intoxicated....

Nonetheless, he watches as they go off......still, without much to ask, he simply nods his head, and closes the door, uncertainty resting within him.

Dynasty looked back at his dad, confused...

"Why.....what was wrong? He seemed alright dad?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik : Outside.

That's all the mammoth has to say in response, as the two make their way out the inn.
And when they're out of town, he takes a deep breath.

Tonik : He called me... "mammoth". Not "dad". Not "father". Literally... "mammoth".

He tries to slow down, and explains a bit more to the fox. Though, given how the fox came to be... there's no point in trying to get too detailed with culture and customs here.

Tonik : OK, basically, if you address to anyone older than you, be it your brother, sister, aunt, uncle, father, mother, anyone older than you... addressing them by their name alone is rude and impolite. For example if you just call me Tonik, it's not good...

The mammoth looks away and sighs.

Tonik : But your father there went the extra mile. He called me "mammoth". That's... the next level. I did not see that coming. Just, wow.

He rubs his face a bit, trying not to get too worked up with this, while trying to process what he heard.

Tonik : He looked like he was drunk... but drunk or not, that's far beyond my expectation for him. Sheesh.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik : Outside.
> 
> That's all the mammoth has to say in response, as the two make their way out the inn.
> And when they're out of town, he takes a deep breath.
> ...


Dynasty looked down about this, and he couldn't really say much to really comfort him....

'Well....I'm sorry.......he tends to get like that when intoxicated......but at least he was respectful dad.....but I understand...."

The Cosmic kid said, not really having much to say to really reassure him.

Just to go about....there's really nothing he can say now...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik raises his eyebrows at Dynasty's response.

Tonik : How would you know... you were born just hours ago, how would you know how your father is like when he's drunk ? I haven't seen him drunk before so I wouldn't know, but still...

Then he kind of realizes something else.

Tonik : ... It's still just the same day. We headed out to follow Mono, to look for Paradox, then Static... I didn't see him drink, at all. And even just now, when we got into the inn, he was fine.

The mammoth scratches his head.

Tonik : What the hell did he even have in the last few minutes to be THAT drunk is beyond me... but, that's just one more reason I don't get along well with him today, kid. I hate drunk people. Just, so damn annoying.

He shakes his head again, trying to contain his annoyance.

Tonik : Oh forget about it... people always forget bad things they've done to me and move on shortly afterwards, so why do I care. Let's just go, kid.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Dynasty sighed a little.....then he thought about it for a while.

"Well.....I guess you're right about that.....but the only way i found out was because Mono told me about it....that small little pouch of sake he carried....you didn't see it, but he has it on him all the time...."

Dynasty said softly, looking away as his ears lowered.

"i'm sorry again for all this.....if I could take it all back, I would......sorry..."

Dynasty muttered, looking at his feet. He felt bad for what his dad had done, and just wished it could be different.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

The mammoth clicks his tongue.

Tonik : It's fine. We have better things to focus on now.

And he sounds like he wants to blow some steam.
With a deep breath, he stomps on the ground as hard as he can, as he throws his hands down on both sides. His eldritch cosmic form abruptly and suddenly comes into view in an explosve surge of energy... and an explosive outburst of anger.
But he only looks pissed and annoyed.
Definitely not insane, psychotic or maniacal.
Just pissed.
Really, really pissed.
He looks at his hand, the cluster of stones there, then clenches his fists.

Tonik : Come on... back to the cosmos with us, kid.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The mammoth clicks his tongue.
> 
> Tonik : It's fine. We have better things to focus on now.
> 
> ...


Dynasty watched as Tonik went into his cosmic eldritch form....rather quickly.....with some anger too....

It was concerning, and he didn't really feel alright about this....

But nonetheless, he had to go ahead and do so. There were questions that needed to be answered, and mysteries that needed to be solved.

So, he went on with him, going back to his Cosmic Fox form as he nodded.

"Alright then! Let's go!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

And with the velocity equal to a whole spaceship, the two make it into space in just a matter of minutes.
Perhaps it's better this way. Just two of them, and no-one else getting in the way.

Tonik : Let's go back to where we first met, and start from there...

He still seems pretty annoyed, judging from his tone of voice.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Dynasty merely nods, still feeling sad about the whole situation from earlier.

Sure, it may have been out of his paws, but he still felt as if he could've done something at the very least.

"Alright......why start back there?...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik : That's the only place I can think of at the moment... since someone or something is using you to say it.

The mammoth looks around the cosmos, scratching his head.
This is kind of awkward now.

Tonik : ... That being said, I forgot the direction. I don't suppose you do ? Or at least the name of the galaxy where your parents' planets are.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik : That's the only place I can think of at the moment... since someone or something is using you to say it.
> 
> The mammoth looks around the cosmos, scratching his head.
> This is kind of awkward now.
> ...


Dynasty nodded a little, looking around as he pointed to the exact area where they had first met.

Somehow, he seemed to mark a specific point in empty space, despite there being nothing...

"I remember that spot.....that's where I  first appeared in front of ya......and that's when I first called you jellyfish grandpa.....good times...."

Dynasty said softly, looking at Tonik.

"But yeah, if we're talking of the spot where my other dad's planet is, that's in the Andromeda Galaxy..."


----------



## The-Courier (Nov 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Zeika : Stay here.
> 
> And with that the dragon leaves the room. Minutes later, he's back with Tonik.
> 
> ...



(You're fine. Work caught up to me, so I'm gonna be really busy for a while.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 3, 2020)

Tonik : Lead the way then, kid. Back to where you met.

The mammoth stretches a bit and massages his neck. Feels good to be back to his "true" self once more... and not being judged for the consequences of his actions, or disregarded as someone (or something) as worthless as "mammoth".
And, feels good to be back home in the cosmos again, too.
Destination clear and set, the two start to head there at the steady, safe speed of roughly 16,150 miles per hour. Rather than doing a wormhole jump, it's probably better to get there manually, to make sure they don't miss anything along the way.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Dynasty nodded, leading the way as they casually went along, later arriving a short time later. As they arrived, the Cosmic Fox looked around, tilting his head a little to see if he could find anything.....at all that could help really.

"Well......I dunno what we are looking for really.......are you trying to track that voice?....of lack thereof?...."

Dynasty asked, turning back around to look at the mammoth.

"I really dunno what I'm looking for here pawpaw.....

Oops, I-I mean grandpaw....s-sorry..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Dynasty nodded, leading the way as they casually went along, later arriving a short time later. As they arrived, the Cosmic Fox looked around, tilting his head a little to see if he could find anything.....at all that could help really.
> 
> "Well......I dunno what we are looking for really.......are you trying to track that voice?....of lack thereof?...."
> 
> ...


Tonik : Let's see... I honestly don't know what we're looking for either. Perhaps if we can find a way to "trigger" that again...

The mammoth scratches his head.

Tonik : ... Either that, or it only happens when I'm not around... either way, this is going nowhere.

In truth he's still kind of bothered that Static literally called him "mammoth" that he can't really focus well on this matter at the moment. He "conks" his head lightly, trying to get over it.

Tonik : Come on, think, dammit... ugh... even Nemesis can't figure out what it is... if I had witnessed your monologue when it happened, Nemesis might have been able to do something...

He feels so stuck at the moment, and rubs his forehead a bit, trying to put things together.

Tonik : ... The entire universe... all know about this... about Nemesis, me, the origin, the nature, everything behind... then...

The mammoth now looks at himself, then at Dynasty.

Tonik : ... It must be from the eldritch cosmic horrors themselves. Those like us. It can't be from planets with... sentient habitants ? Like your parents' planets, or the Earth. That monologue must have been from the eldritch cosmic horrors only... which explains why it felt like "the entire universe", because I'm pretty sure they're everywhere. And in that case... revelation comes forth... 

Now with a look of fear on his face, Tonik concludes and exclaims, in panic.

Tonik : ... The next attack is imminent.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik : Let's see... I honestly don't know what we're looking for either. Perhaps if we can find a way to "trigger" that again...
> 
> The mammoth scratches his head.
> 
> ...


Dynasty looked at the stars and the planets, smiling softly as he watched the sheer beauty of the cosmos.

It was times like this that he was glad that they could go back into space.....and with this, his tail gave a relaxed swish.

He looked as if he were about to say something else.....something with the same context as before....

But Tonik's fearful statement snapped the Cosmic Fox out of his pondering.

"H-Huh? Next attack? Where?!!?"

Dynasty said, quaking as he began to panic, looking around in a fearful rush.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

Tonik : We need to warn everyone. The earth got attacked once and now it's already a total shit hole. If the next attack hits the earth, humanity is pretty much extinct.

The mammoth holds on the fox's paw, tight... but in a protective manner.

Tonik : ... And I'm gonna rip them a new asshole for using my grandson to send those dead threats.

He breaks off a chunk of stones off his chest, then makes a collar that looks like the one worn by Liu, and gives it to Dynasty. This collar has very tiny square "studs" on the outside.

Tonik : Put this on, it should block off those "monologues" from you. And go back to earth to warn everyone... grandpaw got some defense to line up.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Tonik : We need to warn everyone. The earth got attacked once and now it's already a total shit hole. If the next attack hits the earth, humanity is pretty much extinct.
> 
> The mammoth holds on the fox's paw, tight... but in a protective manner.
> 
> ...


Dynasty did his best not to panic, keeping himself calm as he nodded quickly, putting on the collar.

"Alright grandpaw......let's hurry and head back so we can get everyone ready.....it's gonna be horrible that they strike again.....how could they?..."

Dynasty whimpered, shaking his head as he steeled himself. He nodded towards Tonik, getting ready to head back into Earth.

"Alright, let's hurry! Last thing we need is for what little survivors there is to be gone!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

Tonik : You get back to earth, kid. Grandpaw gotta set up some... shall we say, defense first. Go on, kid.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

The news hits the two pretty hard.
The first attack tore the entire planet asunder. This next one is only going to be worse... against what's left of humanity, all holed up in this town.
If they couldn't do anything to prevent such destruction from unfolding upon the world, how can they now ?
Tonik, Zeika and Galaxy... Rai, Rue and Nightfall... Liu, Piru and Emira... and many more... they're undoubtedly powerful, but the current state of the world is hard proof of how futile their resistance was against the monstrosities.
So what's going to make a difference this time ?...
Zeika looks over to Galaxy, then back at Dynasty. A hopeless and depressed look is painfully visible on his face.

Zeika : ... So... world end is coming, huh...

The wolf looks down, silent.
This feeling... hopeless, and helpless. Insignificance in the face of such living nightmares.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

"You don't need to tell us twice."

A familiar voice comes in from the door...
Eviscerena, the local blacksmith.
And behind her... Jason the innkeeper, and Mina the nurse.

Jason : I could hear you shouting and yelling all the way from the first floor, kid. I ain't gonna ask, I can already kind of guess that we're going for round 2 with those assholes like before, aren't we ?

He looks at the fox's cosmic form, seeming pretty casual about it.
At this point, what else is out of the ordinary for him anyway ?

Jason : I'll admit, every single day passes by, the world looks so bleak, this town being the only place left, and everywhere else dead. More often than not, I feel so helpless and hopeless too... depressed at how no-one wants to have kids anymore, seeing how they're worried of the kids' future in this wasted world. It broke my heart. But, ever since you folks came, more and more people arrived, I realized that there're still survivors out there, and there's actually still hope... so...

He slowly steps in the room.
Now, in full view, he has several belts of bullets across his chest, a military axe and a combat knife on his sides, and a double-barrel shotgun on his back.

Jason : The kid said the obvious, and I don't wanna lose hope again. You guys really gave me a reason to keep on and move forward... so, if shit's gonna hit the fan today...

He cracks his knuckles, then offers his hands to Zeika and Galaxy.

Jason : ... Then we'll kill all sons of bitches to *secure a better tomorrow*.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 4, 2020)

(screams)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (screams)


(Don't fret! We'll be alright!)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 4, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> (Don't fret! We'll be alright!)


(I guess I'm waiting for yall. I'm just guessing I have no idea what the rest are up too atm, but I'm assuming that you need to get back before I can go. Don't feel rushed it's just something to keep in mind.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (I guess I'm waiting for yall. I'm just guessing I have no idea what the rest are up too atm, but I'm assuming that you need to get back before I can go. Don't feel rushed it's just something to keep in mind.)


(I getcha! In all reality, we're waiting on @Thicchimera, because I'm always available until certain times, like 3:30PM and 8:30 PM, weekdays only. But we're waiting on him for now.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

Zeika and Galaxy get back on their feet too, as they take Jason's hand.
If there are still people with no powers like Jason and Eviscerena, going into this battlefield, this point of no return... then what excuse do they have ?
Rai doesn't have any powers either, he'd have to stick to whatever weapons he got.
Soon, the town is warned... everyone knows what to expect now. They've been through it once... but this time they will make sure the town, their last bastion, will stand.
Eviscerena looks at the team, then simply points up in the sky.

Evis : One of you should get up there to see what Tonik is doing, and help him if you can.



Toasty9399 said:


> As with their previous encounter, they reengaged combat status and went into stealth, this time choosing to observe. The crew reaction of seeing yet _another_ unexplainable entity was handled differently than before. In no way were they less terrified, it fact one might say _more_ from the implied existence of even _more_ entities, it was just deep down they felt they'd encounter something like this again. The AI was seriously recalculating its possible future now. Nothing since first jumping in felt right and the crew knew something was horribly off, they just didn't know what.
> Invisible, the ship watched with growing dread. They had absolutely no clue what the hell was going on. The captain decided to watch the entity moving towards Earth, paying close attention on how it moved and how fast.


While watching the moon-sized monstrosity, the ship picks up yet another message (though this time somehow in clear english).

"Reality unfolds. Revelation comes forth."

This time, however, it's live, not recorded.
And immediately after that, is a massive surge of what look like dark energy, nebula clouds and aurora waves in the far distance, still enough for the crew to see. The dark matter, nebula clouds and aurora waves begin to shift across the cosmos, mostly to where the zodiac constellations are. The mass converges together and starts to form into... the respective entities of the constellations...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

Eviscerena is seen with her fire-enchanted pole axe once again. Jason, with the good ol' shotgun. Mina the necromancer nurse, is more so armed with her magic instead.
The rest of the townspeople barricaded themselves inside their houses like it's going to be a zombie outbreak.
Zeika and Galaxy are in their eldritch cosmic form, with the Tommy Gun and hand-cannon respectively.

Jason : That's about all we can do for now... but we can definitely use some of your, say, "unnatural powers"...

Zeika looks over to the team. Without Tonik for now, he has to be in charge, being their father and all.

Zeika : Alright kids, we gotta split up. Among us, there's me, Galaxy, Dynasty, Paradox, Liu and Piru that have cosmic powers. Who stay here to defend the earth with me, and who take the front line with your father Tonik ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 4, 2020)

Galaxy : I'm sure none of us has used our full power, kid. Definitely not your grandfather Tonik either, I'll tell you that.

And one needs to take into consideration that Nemesis, the beast possessing Tonik, is also still at its weakest too...

Galaxy : That, and I'm thinking we need to balance out the types. For Void-Spawn, we have my dad Zeika, then Paradox, and Piru... for Star-Born, there is me, Dynasty, and Liu.

The green-fur angel dragon raises his eyebrows.

Zeika : I thought your father said Star-Borns are extremely rare, only like 1 in a thousand ?

Galaxy : ... I know that... I'm still at a loss here too. Suddenly everyone is a Star-Born. S-sorry, don't mean any offense, I just find it odd.

Jason, Eviscerena and Mina have no idea what they're talking about, but Jason cuts in with something else.

Jason : We got company.

Everyone looks to the gate, and see someone approaching... one figure in white robes and the other in black. Both followed by some armed and armored bodyguards.

Zeika : What in the world... ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 5, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> While watching the moon-sized monstrosity, the ship picks up yet another message (though this time somehow in clear english).
> 
> "Reality unfolds. Revelation comes forth."
> 
> ...


Madness made manifest. Insanity dominates all senses.
Chaos rises.
The surge of dark matter, dark energy, nebula clouds and aurora waves reach to the zodiac constellations and take their forms...
The abominations from the depths of nightmares.

*Aries* : A ram-mouse hybrid with its front legs having paws, and its back legs having hooves. Its tail looks to be about 1 light-second long (roughly the distance from the Earth to the Moon). Its ears look like that of a ram, but its "muzzle" like a mouse. There is a vertical-position mouth on its forehead.
*Taurus* : A bull with 2 heads and 6 legs, the hooves having "claws". Its entire body is littered with curved, horn-like spikes everywhere, even inside its mouth and along its tail.
*Gemini* : Two tiger-like monsters, each with 4 eyes, an extra one on their forehead, and another one on their chest. However, all eyes look "blind", with barely visible pupil and very pale iris.
*Cancer* : A monster with cat-like anatomy but crab-like claws for hands and at the tip of tail. Its mouth splits at the bottom jaw like an insect mandible.
*Virgo* : A cobra naga with terrifyingly long fangs and claws, and vertical mouths all the way from its chest and back, all the way to the end of its tail.
*Libra* : A freakishly crooked-head horse-like monstrosity with an extra pair of deformed but disturbingly human-like hands on the back.
*Scorpio* : A goat with twisted, demonic horns, split-jaw mandible mouth, and a large scorpion tail. It also has 2 pairs of scorpion claws on its back.
*Sagittarius* : A 6-arm demonic monkey that wears a myriad of white-stone masks around its head, torso and waist. The mask that faces forward is always completely obscured by a layer of white nebula clouds and aurora waves.
*Capricorn* : A phoenix-like monster but with a large fish tail, goat-like horns, and hooves instead of talons. There're also several claws on the hooves. Its wings leave trails of nebula clouds and aurora waves behind as it flies.
*Aquarius* : A dog-like beast with a missing front leg, a broken water vase made of white stones "fused" onto its back, and with a trident at the tip of its tail.
*Pisces* : Two fish-like monsters with raptor anatomy, boar-like tusks and fins somewhat looking like pig ears. They have overgrown arms with massive claws, their legs have hooves, and the fins on their tail are in both vertical and horizontal positions.
There's Leo left... but he doesn't summon it yet. For now, there are these whose attention is demanded first.
As the crew ( @Toasty9399 ) watches the moon-sized entity... they start to see the 11 monstrosities also making their way towards the earth. However, these 11... don't seem as aggressive ?
Even though they appear to be EARTH-SIZED EACH. And with them is a ludicrous amount of dark matter, dark energy, nebula clouds and aurora waves put together that go way off the chart.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 5, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Dynasty nodded at this, and thought for some time on what they would do. As he listened to Galaxy balance out the types, and address the fact that a rarity had now become a commodity, his ears perked at the new scents that arrived, and the others were soon outside the room as well. Static had gotten dressed once more in feudal Japanese armor, and Paradox and Mono had taken themselves and gotten combat ready. Rai had a bit of messy fur on him, and Emira looked about as ready as she'd be. Her leg healed considerably, so there's no more babying it anymore.
> 
> Dynasty's attention focused to the outside with the figures.....and was confused by the robes people. Scorch peeked outside, questioning it to himself.
> 
> ...


The people approach the town, stepping through the gate just like so, and let themselves in without waiting for anyone to come out to greet them.
The one in white robes appears to be a fairy dragon female of sort, with butterfly wings and quite colorful scales (at least seen on her tail). Otherwise, she's pretty well-covered, even her face. Judging by the luxurious, fancy, expensive-looking silk robes, along with diamond ornaments on her shoulders, she seems to be royal of the sort. Worn on her back is a one-handed sword that appears to be of the same material as Nightfall's tail bracelet and Liu's collar, that white stone.
The other, in black robes, seems to be a spotted hyena as seen on the spots on the fur of his hand. His robes seem a bit more rough... and a lot more primitive, with animal skulls and bones on the waist. He, too, wears a skull for a mask. Hanging on the other side of his belt is a one-handed bone scythe with chains at the end of the handle... and the blade of the scythe appears to be dark matter.
The bodyguards more or less wear the same as their leaders, but not as much ; no ornaments for the dragon's followers, and no skulls/bones for the hyena's followers.
Upon entering the town, the dragon slowly opens her hands as she looks up, but her face is still obscured under the hood.

White-robe Zealot : Brothers and sisters. The age of mortals is at an end. And the great rebirth is imminent. For so long, we have denied, ignored the gifts so graciously granted upon you by the old ones, ignorant to our significance in the destiny they have set for us. But no longer shall we be blind and be void of hope, of purpose, my good people, for the arrival of the gods is upon us once more, to save and embrace the very last of us in their greatness, to let us be with them and together, as one-

And that's about enough that Jason can llisten to, before he cuts in.

Jason : Alright look, we ain't listenin' to your lord and savior, so if you can just help yourselves to the exit right now, that'd be grea-

He also cuts himself in and immediately raises his shotgun before a bodyguard could even reach for their weapon.

Jason : ... OK, lemme put it in a way you'll understand... fuck off, or get fucked up. How's that ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Madness made manifest. Insanity dominates all senses.
> Chaos rises.
> The surge of dark matter, dark energy, nebula clouds and aurora waves reach to the zodiac constellations and take their forms...
> The abominations from the depths of nightmares.
> ...


Panicked questions and ramblings flooded through the ship's internal message system. R'sai's heartbeat spiked as she sent a thoughtblast to the crew causing many to wince.
_Rsai: "Crew, Analysis!" _She turned to her communications officer who was working frantically on their holographic console _"R'htaxi, that language?! I recognize it; confirm!" _
He turned to look at her with disbelief. _R'htaxi: "Yes, it's a human dialect!"  _
She scraped the armrest of her command chair as she turned back. She secreted calming hormones into her bloodstream as she tried to absorb the new information. Out of nowhere, a transmission in a human language was broadcasted then suddenly 11 new... _things _came into existence. She read off her display and absorbed the nerualfeed the AI was feeding.
_AI: "The 11 entities are all based off human mythical creatures."
R'sai: "Are we dead? Did we somehow die and this is the afterlife?" _
The AI was silent for a few moments. An officer looked at her.
She glared to the side. _R'sai: "Don't fucking answer that." _
Turning, she watched... them. The human... things. She watched them follow the moonsized abomination. Something felt off, like inside her something was trying to override her natural instinct to attack, telling her that these 11 somehow weren't a threat.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 8, 2020)

(Update! Effective immediately, my final permasona,  Yukamoto Murosaki IV, will take the place of the 10+ characters introduced, as to make it easier for me to go and keep track. Also, it's to shorten that mass of people, making it easier for us to work with this.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Panicked questions and ramblings flooded through the ship's internal message system. R'sai's heartbeat spiked as she sent a thoughtblast to the crew causing many to wince.
> _Rsai: "Crew, Analysis!" _She turned to her communications officer who was working frantically on their holographic console _"R'htaxi, that language?! I recognize it; confirm!" _
> He turned to look at her with disbelief. _R'htaxi: "Yes, it's a human dialect!"  _
> She scraped the armrest of her command chair as she turned back. She secreted calming hormones into her bloodstream as she tried to absorb the new information. Out of nowhere, a transmission in a human language was broadcasted then suddenly 11 new... _things _came into existence. She read off her display and absorbed the nerualfeed the AI was feeding.
> ...


Then, in front of the crew, the 6-armed monkey-like beast "leaps" across the cosmos in such an inhumanly terrifying motion, to the moon-sized monster... and used its arms to literally rip the moon-sized monster apart, like shredding a mere sheet of paper.
In just a matter of seconds, the entire beast was in pieces... eyeballs, tentacles, mouths and teeth, everywhere. What might have been a shriek of pain and fear from it, which could have escaped to the cosmos, is abruptly cut off as it gets ripped and torn to the core.
And when the murderous act is done, the monkey monster does a "playful" motion with its arms, waving at the now non-existent moon-sized monster like one may say _"eh, this guy is lame, ain't no fun at all"_... accompanied by what can only be described as demonic laughters from the deepest depths of hell. Then it leaps back to the formation with the other 10 monsters and resume their way towards earth.
Eventually, the earth is in view from a distance far away... but the 11 monsters seem to simply "patrol" around, like some kind of guards.
Whatever they're doing... it's pretty clear by now that there is nearly no way to get to the earth without being detected.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2020)

(Following my son @Sgt. Piru update, the cast in the scene for now is as follows, in case anyone else wanna join...)

Me :
Tonik
Zeika
Galaxy (in honor of my daughter @Snowfurry360 )
Jason
Eviscerena
Mina
the 11 monstrosities circling around the earth atm lol

My son @Sgt. Piru :
Yuka

@The-Courier (currently busy/unavailable) :
Andrew

@Toasty9399 :
the crew from outer space atm


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The people approach the town, stepping through the gate just like so, and let themselves in without waiting for anyone to come out to greet them.
> The one in white robes appears to be a fairy dragon female of sort, with butterfly wings and quite colorful scales (at least seen on her tail). Otherwise, she's pretty well-covered, even her face. Judging by the luxurious, fancy, expensive-looking silk robes, along with diamond ornaments on her shoulders, she seems to be royal of the sort. Worn on her back is a one-handed sword that appears to be of the same material as Nightfall's tail bracelet and Liu's collar, that white stone.
> The other, in black robes, seems to be a spotted hyena as seen on the spots on the fur of his hand. His robes seem a bit more rough... and a lot more primitive, with animal skulls and bones on the waist. He, too, wears a skull for a mask. Hanging on the other side of his belt is a one-handed bone scythe with chains at the end of the handle... and the blade of the scythe appears to be dark matter.
> The bodyguards more or less wear the same as their leaders, but not as much ; no ornaments for the dragon's followers, and no skulls/bones for the hyena's followers.
> ...


Yuka stood there inside the inn for a few, his ears twitching as he looked over outside, seeing the Zealots of some sort. Curious, he went outside, meeting them head on as he stood side by side with Jason, smiling at the Zealots a little.

Despite who they were, it was the neko's duty to be basically....friendly to everyone he came across. Yes, even zealots....

"Err....hiya there!.....hmm....m-may I ask what you are doing here?....by chance?....."

Yuka asked curiously, tilting his head a little as he looked at the two, his blade resting at his side. He had no means to engage at the moment, for he was honestly confused as to why they paraded through here, and started talking as if God himself would touch the commonfolk from the heavens. Curiously, he waited, standing next to Jason as his tail swished slowly, a happy look in the youth's eyes. His hands casually swayed back and forth, but if need be, he'd pull that blade out on a flick of a dime...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2020)

The moment Yuka comes into view next to Jason, and the moment the dragon zealot and hyena fanatic only so much as slightly turning their head to look at him, despite their obscured face underneath the hood... Zeika immediately steps up as well and grabs Yuka's shoulders.

Zeika : Get inside.

The two leaders seem almost happy for a moment, but then quickly become disappointed when Zeika grabs Yuka away.
Jason still keeps his shotgun aimed at them.

Jason : This can go two ways, punks. One, you walk away. Two, we walk on your face. So what's it gonna be ?

The dragon lets out a sigh, obviously disappointed with the answer. The hyena responds in place of her.

Hyena Fanatic : Please, have you not seen the terrible truth of the world around you already ? In the face of absolution, you brought destruction upon one another by your own hands. But here we are, survivors ! Chosen to rise from the ashes of our own mistakes, chosen to be granted a second chance, to serve that which is greater than-

Once again the minotaur won't have it. A warning shot up in the air cuts off the hyena's enthusiasm rather abruptly.

Jason : Spare me the bullshit and tell your gods that they're gonna answer to us for all this shit they put us through.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The moment Yuka comes into view next to Jason, and the moment the dragon zealot and hyena fanatic only so much as slightly turning their head to look at him, despite their obscured face underneath the hood... Zeika immediately steps up as well and grabs Yuka's shoulders.
> 
> Zeika : Get inside.
> 
> ...


Yuka eagerly awaited an answer, mainly wondering as to why people were dressed like they were about to perform a ritual of the sorts. He turns his head a bit when Zeika came, nodding a little when he told him to go inside.

"Hm.......alright then pawpaw! Be safe!"

Yuka said happily, waving to the zealots, and the others before walking back inside, his tail swishing a bit. As he stood there inside the house, he watched from the window instead, curious as to see the outcome.

"Are they not nice people?......why is there such tension in the air?...."

Yuka pondered, watching the growing conflict with unease.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2020)

(Guys... I have to be away for about 5 months. Can't continue the RP until then, sorry.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (Guys... I have to be away for about 5 months. Can't continue the RP until then, sorry.)


(I'll miss you dad....so much....be safe...)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 20, 2020)

(OK so, my dad made himself clear with me : I'm free to make new friends as long as I don't contact my ex again, but that's fine with me. Which says to me, I can continue the RP again now.)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 20, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (OK so, my dad made himself clear with me : I'm free to make new friends as long as I don't contact my ex again, but that's fine with me. Which says to me, I can continue the RP again now.)


(Glad to have you back pawpaw! I'll be ready when you are!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 20, 2020)

(Weeks away from the RP and I'm pretty out of the flow... gonna be a bit rusty here.)


Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka eagerly awaited an answer, mainly wondering as to why people were dressed like they were about to perform a ritual of the sorts. He turns his head a bit when Zeika came, nodding a little when he told him to go inside.
> 
> "Hm.......alright then pawpaw! Be safe!"
> 
> ...


Quite the mix of atmosphere in the air even after Yuka left. The kid's friendliness in the midst of the adults' tension.
Unfortunately, the kid is about to witness something rather... restricted-rating.
The hyena looks over to Zeika, who is currently in his eldritch form. He continues on, rather impressed and pleased.

Hyena Fanatic : Your son has potential. Like father like son, I reckon.

The green-fur dragon narrows his eyes and bares his fangs.

Zeika : And what the hell is that supposed to mean ?

The hyena slightly and slowly opens up his arms.

Hyena Fanatic : I sense the very power of the great old gods coursing in his veins, as well as yours... young as he may be, he has accepted the truth and embraced it. Embraced the true power of the gods that many refuse to see, the beings of a higher dimension that has descended into our world. Born from dreams of prophecy, futile reality shrouds the life of our greatness.

At that point forward, they have zero idea what the hyena just said... but Galaxy feels like she has heard those words before.
But just before she says it, they hear a familiar voice from behind the cultists.

Tonik : Alright, which one of you punks used my son to send that BULLSHIT of a message to me, huh !?

And there he is.
The Avatar of the Nemesis of Kin.
And it's at this moment that everyone knows... things will get ugly.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 21, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Weeks away from the RP and I'm pretty out of the flow... gonna be a bit rusty here.)
> 
> Quite the mix of atmosphere in the air even after Yuka left. The kid's friendliness in the midst of the adults' tension.
> Unfortunately, the kid is about to witness something rather... restricted-rating.
> ...


Yuka's tail swished slowly as he watched the adults talk, smiling a little as they spoke. He hoped it wouldn't take such a violent turn, and if it did, he at least hoped everyone would be alright at the end.

That is, until Tonik came down, looking pissed beyond reason. The neko child gulped a little as his dad came down, and then he knew it was going to get ugly. Quietly, he watched further, deciding to not look as soon as things got brutal. Carefully, the kid took his blade, resting it on the bed as he watched the confrontation, hoping for peaceful resolution.

"Please....please be safe...all of you....," Yuka whispered, looking fearfully at the group. He could only assume the worst at this point....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 21, 2020)

The way the dragon and hyena turn to look (or just glance) at Tonik, even with their face still obstructed beneath the hood, makes it clear just how much respect they can show in the face of the creator of their gods.
Less than zero.

Dragon Zealot : I see that our message has arrived. Forgive us for such primitive method, it was the only way to get your attention. But, I cannot tell if you do actually understand it ?...

Tonik : I'm more about what the hell are you doing here.

Dragon Zealot : You have survived the first test of the gods, and are still standing... now, the second. Who will you submit yourself to, and pledge your service to, in the face of revelation ?

Tonik rolls his eyes and shakes his head.

Tonik :


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 21, 2020)

Yuka blinked a little as his dad and the zealots spoke, sitting down on the bed as he watched them, hoping deep in his heart that things didn't get messy. Really in all subjective manners, the neko avoided combat if peaceful resolution was maybe the chance of an outcome.

Judging from how tense things looked, he could tell that  a fight may break out soon. The words of the zealots were beginning to worry him a little, but Tonik's response made him smile a little. Brushing his silver hair out of his face, the boy waited, wondering what would happen next.

As he waited, he kept the blade close to him, still safe in it's sheath, thankfully not having to add another soul to it's collection....yet...


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 21, 2020)

The disappointment from the zealot and the fanatic can be felt just from how they remain there, completely still, after Tonik's response. Then the hyena looks down a bit, not pleased at all.

Hyena Fanatic : Then you are not worth saving. Not needed in our new world.

But, rather than breaking out a fight as one may expect... they slowly let their arms hang loose.

Dragon Zealot : Do not let our presence bother your feeble and fragile mind, then. The gods will deliver the final judgement upon your pitiful existence... we are simply here to deliver the message.

But Tonik won't have it, and aims his gun at them.

Tonik : And I'm here to deliver a piece of my mind about you using my son for that bullshit of yours.

However, the cultists remain perfectly calm, not at all bothered from the barrels just about 2 feet away from them.

Dragon Zealot : You are free to kill us if you so wish. It will not change anything, but perhaps to ease this primitive urge to kill of yours ?... Our places and fates have already been decided by the great old ones, in life and in death. Your actions are, at best, only minor inconvenience, but they matter none compared, you are still insignificant insects.

Galaxy bares her fangs and growls.

Galaxy : He is the creator of your freaking "gods".

Fanatic Hyena : But unfit to be the ruler. Now, having to wear mortal flesh and use the mortal's powers to carry on this pitiful vengeance... pathetic.

Tonik grips on the gun tighter, ready to pull the trigger. Either these cultists are trying to get on his nerves and provoke him, or they're just flat out jerks with their way of talking, they sure piss him off... but then he closes his eyes, and puts the gun away.

Tonik : You're right about one thing... I am pretty pathetic, myself. Wanna know why ? Because I'm a pacifist. A healer. Not a killer. I live to look after my loved ones, from a distance. When there is bloodshed from fuckers like you, I come in to take it all, so the others can walk out alive. Wanna know why the world is like this ?... *Because before, they didn't have me.*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 21, 2020)

Yuka watched the commotion from the window, his hands clasped together as they spoke. When he saw his dad go for the gun, and aim it right at the duo, he knew things were literally going to get real messy.

Slowly, Yuka looked away, waiting for the resounding gunshot to decide the fate of the zealots. Instead, his ear flicked around, and opening one eye cautiously, the neko looked outside, seeing as the carnage.....didn't happen? He watched and listened as Tonik spoke, glad that he stuck with his pacifist nature. It was a relief, so to speak, but he still wasn't sure if he could go outside yet....

Quietly, and patiently, he waited, watching the group interact. He was just glad his dad, the loving and tanky healer, didn't really kill anyone. Instead, he used his words to vent out his rage and frustration, rather than kill and shed blood. Letting out a sigh of relief, he sat there, glad no battle ensued. Instead, it was peace.....or, rather tense silence. With bated breath, the boy watched on, wondering what would happen next....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2020)

Tonik : But make no mistakes... you use my son to send another message in, and I won't be so merciful. Now get the fuck outta my sight.

No more responses are needed.
And no-one dies today. Yet.
The cultists follow the dragon's gesture with her paw, and silently leave the town.
The team wait until those cultists are out of sight, then Jason clicks his tongue.

Jason : So, how long do we have until those sons of bitches show up for round 2 of world war ?

Zeika : I remember something like... midnight.

Jason : Alright, time to get to work then. Let's see... about 4 PM at the moment... 8 hours left. We need some defense set up for the town. Any ideas ?

Tonik : Me and my daughter Galaxy will be in space, to hold off against whatever monstrosities coming at the earth. I also invited 11 other "friends" to come along to help.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 22, 2020)

Yuka watched, relieved, as they finally left, glad to see no bloodshed was the outcome. Happy with his dad's choice, he peeked his head outside, smiling a little.

"I-Is it safe to come out pawpaw?.....," Yuka asked softly, wagging his tail a little as he watched the figures of the zealots and the cultists fade off. He gave a thumbs up to Tonik, smiling happily at the outcome.

"Phew, so glad that didn't end well....a-also, was I wrong for being nice to them?...," the neko asked, a look of question and worry in his eyes as he looked at his family, tilting his head a little.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2020)

Tonik glances over to Yuka, raising his eyebrows.

Tonik : Nice ? To them ? How ?... What did I miss ?

Zeika : Uh... let's just say, he didn't think they were the bad guys, and was pretty friendly towards them. Like, genuinely friendly.

Tonik nods a bit, and gently pets on the neko's ears.

Tonik : It's alright kid. But uh, we're gonna need you to be less friendly when the attack begins, alright ?

He looks over to the team as a whole : Zeika, Galaxy, Yuka, Jason, Eviscerena, and Mina.

Tonik : Alright so, as I said, me and Galaxy will join the other 11 outside the earth, to hold off those monsters. As for the minions down here... I have a feeling those cultists will show up as well. The main problem would be their sheer number, against... 5 of you.

He thinks for a bit, then looks outside.

Tonik : ... I think I just remember something. Galaxy and Yuka, with me. Zeika, stay here and watch out until we get back.

Jason : Where you going ?

Tonik : It's a long story, sir, but I just wanna be sure first. I'll explain later, promise.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 22, 2020)

Yuka smiled and the rubbed the back of his head nervously, wagging his tail slightly. "Yeah, I wasn't really sure to begin with. They didn't seem violent in any way, more live Jehovah witnesses coming to spread a message. So naturally, I had to be friendly..," the neko said, smiling and giving a light purr as Tonik rubbed his ears.

"Understood pawpaw! I won't be so nice in round two then!," the neko chirped happily, running back inside of the inn to retrieve his blade. Once he did, he came back, tucking one sword on his back, the other at his side. He nodded as Tonik arranged his small plan, organizing people to come with him as he had remembered something.

'I dunno what you may have remembered pawpaw, but I'm on board with it! One hundred and fifty percent!," Yuka said, getting ready to head out on Tonik's word. He was eager to fight, yet nervous at the same time. That feeling of a thousand butterflies that well up within someone is bound to make someone nervous before any fight.

Still, Yuka steeled himself for the fights that were to come. With his blades at his side, and his family to aid and fight off the terrors, he was confident in their ability.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 22, 2020)

... A bit later, at the swamp that the team concluded a series of battles in literally 2 thirds of a day...
... Through the paths that were cleared out, where the fights took place at their worst...
... Into the the mansion, where insects held their dominion and their mutation were living nightmares...
... And finally, into the tunnel where they witnessed the horrors in the form of trees and insects...
... But, at the end of the tunnel, a sight for sore eyes.
A tiny sprout, where Endless Maw once was, in the middle of the large area of completely empty ground.
The "leaves" being that same white stone that are signature of the Star-Born, and the "barks" being the dark matter of the Void-Spawn.
Galaxy can't hide her joy to see it, and quickly kneels down as she gently cups her paws above the sprout.

Galaxy : Endless Maw ! That you !?

However, no response. The sprout only slowly sways from side to side.
The lion-wolf is a bit bummed, but still gently pats on the ground near it.

Galaxy : ... Can we take it back to town ? Maybe it's safer there than all the way here.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 22, 2020)

Yuka took into mind the series of fights that they had done, and what had been lost, and also, what they could've gained.

Yet, nothing still seemed to be quite right yet. Maybe once they end the nightmare that reality had turned into, it won't be so bad, given if they beat them.

The neko had his personal doubts when it came to fighting monster abroad, especially when the abroad is from the depths of the universe, scraped from the nightmarish depths of one's mind.

However, his short lived crisis came to an end as Galaxy had been in such a sudden rush of ebullience. It caught Yuka off guard, so much that he swiveled a little, hand resting on the handle of the blade. However, he relaxed when it happened to be a small sprout....

The name mentioned definitely rose his hopes, but slight momentary disgruntling was soon placed into effect from the remote silence of the plant, or sprout. Silent, the youth remained hopeful that it was their ally whom had sacrificed himself for the greater good...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 23, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Then, in front of the crew, the 6-armed monkey-like beast "leaps" across the cosmos in such an inhumanly terrifying motion, to the moon-sized monster... and used its arms to literally rip the moon-sized monster apart, like shredding a mere sheet of paper.
> In just a matter of seconds, the entire beast was in pieces... eyeballs, tentacles, mouths and teeth, everywhere. What might have been a shriek of pain and fear from it, which could have escaped to the cosmos, is abruptly cut off as it gets ripped and torn to the core.
> And when the murderous act is done, the monkey monster does a "playful" motion with its arms, waving at the now non-existent moon-sized monster like one may say _"eh, this guy is lame, ain't no fun at all"_... accompanied by what can only be described as demonic laughters from the deepest depths of hell. Then it leaps back to the formation with the other 10 monsters and resume their way towards earth.
> Eventually, the earth is in view from a distance far away... but the 11 monsters seem to simply "patrol" around, like some kind of guards.
> Whatever they're doing... it's pretty clear by now that there is nearly no way to get to the earth without being detected.


At this point R’sai was beyond feeling numb. Since they first jumped she’d seen things beyond explanation that caused her to feel fear, dread, panic, to numb; then they’d encountered something else unbelievable and the process would repeat again. She blinked slowly as she stared at the imager, watching something else yet _again_ break the laws of physics like it was nothing, this time as an entity causally ripped apart one of the ‘lovecraftian’ entities like a drunk adolescent opening a gift. She felt envious of the crew who couldn’t see outside the ship.
After watching the entities begin their… ‘patrol,’ their images blurring and stretching as they moved faster than light, an addition to a growing list of impossibilities, she sent an order; her mouth moving with silent words as she sent the exact message with her neural implants.
Moments after sending, her second in command pinged her with a private message; she could see Sub-Captain Ja’vat glance at her from his seat next to her. 
_Ja’vat: “A relay satellite.” _
Through a neural feed she watched a small shape drift away, the black featureless cylinder launched from a magnetized rail like a missile.
_R’sai: “Yes.” _
The object engaged its own stealth field and disappeared, it’s own engines powering on, moving thousands of kilometers away from the ship.
_ Ja’vat: “To talk.”_
Her ear flicked with irritation at the message.
He looked at her again.
_Ja’vat: “Captain, please indulge me. Why are we doing this.”
R’sai: “We need information. Lets see if they’ll give it.”_
He looked at her with puzzlement.
_R’sai: “We are months away from the closest relay. We don’t know what we’re up against and clearly they’re of human origin. If they’re still like the way we know them, they wouldn’t dare attack first… Nor would we.”
Ja’vat: “It just killed one of the monsters.”
R’sai: “Exactly.”_
He blinked at her, and slowly his face lit with understanding. He looked back at his station.
The ship waited, motionless. Hairthin sensor antenni poked through the field that bent light around the ship and watched. As soon as the satellite reached a preprogrammed distance, it sent a message directed at all the mystical figures: a message in only one language, English.
“Uɴᴋɴᴏᴡɴ Eɴᴛɪᴛɪᴇs, Iᴅᴇɴᴛɪғʏ ʏᴏᴜʀsᴇʟғ.”


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka took into mind the series of fights that they had done, and what had been lost, and also, what they could've gained.
> 
> Yet, nothing still seemed to be quite right yet. Maybe once they end the nightmare that reality had turned into, it won't be so bad, given if they beat them.
> 
> ...


Tonik : ... I feel like the town already has enough of... people like us. Me, you two, and your father Zeika. I dunno... just feeling kind of conflicted at this. I don't think they want another abomination among their already broken homes...

The mammoth thinks for a while, not sure what to do. If they leave the sprout here, it has little to no chance of surviving the incoming onslaught. If they take the sprout back to town, they may have to deal with the townspeople's intolerance. Then he looks back at the two.

Tonik : ... Alright, change of plan. When the attack starts, I'll be here to guard it. Galaxy is still gonna be outside the earth with the other 11. Yuka will still hold off the town with the others.

Galaxy : You sure about that, dad ? We don't even know how many of them are... we're going against not just the entire world, but from outer space too.

Tonik : I'm certain of this, sweetie. Now let's go back and see how everyone is doing.



Toasty9399 said:


> At this point R’sai was beyond feeling numb. Since they first jumped she’d seen things beyond explanation that caused her to feel fear, dread, panic, to numb; then they’d encountered something else unbelievable and the process would repeat again. She blinked slowly as she stared at the imager, watching something else yet _again_ break the laws of physics like it was nothing, this time as an entity causally ripped apart one of the ‘lovecraftian’ entities like a drunk adolescent opening a gift. She felt envious of the crew who couldn’t see outside the ship.
> After watching the entities begin their… ‘patrol,’ their images blurring and stretching as they moved faster than light, an addition to a growing list of impossibilities, she sent an order; her mouth moving with silent words as she sent the exact message with her neural implants.
> Moments after sending, her second in command pinged her with a private message; she could see Sub-Captain Ja’vat glance at her from his seat next to her.
> _Ja’vat: “A relay satellite.” _
> ...





Many Weapons Guy said:


> *Aries* : A ram-mouse hybrid with its front legs having paws, and its back legs having hooves. Its tail looks to be about 1 light-second long (roughly the distance from the Earth to the Moon). Its ears look like that of a ram, but its "muzzle" like a mouse. There is a vertical-position mouth on its forehead.
> *Taurus* : A bull with 2 heads and 6 legs, the hooves having "claws". Its entire body is littered with curved, horn-like spikes everywhere, even inside its mouth and along its tail.
> *Gemini* : Two tiger-like monsters, each with 4 eyes, an extra one on their forehead, and another one on their chest. However, all eyes look "blind", with barely visible pupil and very pale iris.
> *Cancer* : A monster with cat-like anatomy but crab-like claws for hands and at the tip of tail. Its mouth splits at the bottom jaw like an insect mandible.
> ...


The message from the satellite is seen by only a few of the 11 monstrosities, while the others are on the other sides around earth. Specifically, Aries and Taurus.
While it's clear they do understand english (shown by their arrival and presence after the command earlier)... it doesn't seem they actually know how to speak it.
In front of the crew's eyes (or at least anyone watching), Aries and Taurus turn their head to look at each other, for a while, then back at where the satellite. Taurus' response sounds like a mix of a bull roaring, an elephant triumphing, a beast growling, and stones screeching together (due to the spikes inside its mouth)... an ear-bleeding combination of sounds, to say the least. But, there is still an actual response, though only audible with sound-filters.

Taurus : Who is speaking ?...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 23, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Tonik : ... I feel like the town already has enough of... people like us. Me, you two, and your father Zeika. I dunno... just feeling kind of conflicted at this. I don't think they want another abomination among their already broken homes...
> 
> The mammoth thinks for a while, not sure what to do. If they leave the sprout here, it has little to no chance of surviving the incoming onslaught. If they take the sprout back to town, they may have to deal with the townspeople's intolerance. Then he looks back at the two.
> 
> ...


The neko seemed satisfied with the plan, though his expression showed some worry. He had no doubt in his father's plans, but he was still slightly unsure about this whole thing. Yet again, disaster was about to strike hard, and he had no choice but to get ready for the oncoming onslaught of war that was dawning upon them.

"Alright.....that sounds good...but will you be safe pawpaw?.....will you be able to guard this sprout, and yourself....at the same time?...," Yuka asked nervously, tilting his head a little as he looked at the mammoth  minotaur. He showed some unrest in his look, and his nervous wringing of his hands were a clear sign.

In actuality, he just worried for his family, wishing that fighting was the absolute last resort. But judging from how things were looking, war was going to have to be the voice of reason in this fight, no matter how much he wanted to go against it.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 23, 2020)

> The message from the satellite is seen by only a few of the 11 monstrosities, while the others are on the other sides around earth. Specifically, Aries and Taurus.
> While it's clear they do understand english (shown by their arrival and presence after the command earlier)... it doesn't seem they actually know how to speak it.
> In front of the crew's eyes (or at least anyone watching), Aries and Taurus turn their head to look at each other, for a while, then back at where the satellite. Taurus' response sounds like a mix of a bull roaring, an elephant triumphing, a beast growling, and stones screeching together (due to the spikes inside its mouth)... an ear-bleeding combination of sounds, to say the least. But, there is still an actual response, though only audible with sound-filters.
> 
> Taurus : Who is speaking ?...



The relay was so far away from the _Illiath _now that there was a small time lag between it relaying Taurus' message back to the ship and the satellite receiving a response from the captain. 
"You can call me R'sai. I am the leader of my people."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> The relay was so far away from the _Illiath _now that there was a small time lag between it relaying Taurus' message back to the ship and the satellite receiving a response from the captain.
> "You can call me R'sai. I am the leader of my people."


The bull monster doesn't move from its spot, but both its heads are looking at the message from the satellite.
Aries stays from afar observing it, but also looks away into the distance, as if to look out for something.
Gemini, the twin tiger-like abominations, doesn't seem to bother, though.
Another "session" of those gargled, gibberish sounds that make no sense unless filtered... and even then, the response from the abomination is as monotone as it is emotionless.
At least, compared to the monkey earlier, that is.

Taurus : ... What... do... you want ?...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 23, 2020)

Again, a delay.
"Iɴғᴏʀᴍᴀᴛɪᴏɴ."
A pause.
"Passage."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2020)

The bull now turns both its heads at the others around the earth, as if to check on something. Then it looks back at the earth.
Finally, it turns its attention back to the satellite.

Taurus : Summoned... positioned here... to defend. An attack... incoming. Permission for entrance... not ours to decide. Perhaps... a word... with our creator ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 23, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The bull now turns both its heads at the others around the earth, as if to check on something. Then it looks back at the earth.
> Finally, it turns its attention back to the satellite.
> 
> Taurus : Summoned... positioned here... to defend. An attack... incoming. Permission for entrance... not ours to decide. Perhaps... a word... with our creator ?


The delay was longer now, much longer than anything caused by timelag.
"Creator? ᴀᴛᴛᴀᴄᴋ? Danger? Eɴᴇᴍʏ?"

A hesitant pause.

"_Yes_.
 Tᴇʟʟ ʏᴏᴜʀ ᴄʀᴇᴀᴛᴏʀ"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> The neko seemed satisfied with the plan, though his expression showed some worry. He had no doubt in his father's plans, but he was still slightly unsure about this whole thing. Yet again, disaster was about to strike hard, and he had no choice but to get ready for the oncoming onslaught of war that was dawning upon them.
> 
> "Alright.....that sounds good...but will you be safe pawpaw?.....will you be able to guard this sprout, and yourself....at the same time?...," Yuka asked nervously, tilting his head a little as he looked at the mammoth  minotaur. He showed some unrest in his look, and his nervous wringing of his hands were a clear sign.
> 
> In actuality, he just worried for his family, wishing that fighting was the absolute last resort. But judging from how things were looking, war was going to have to be the voice of reason in this fight, no matter how much he wanted to go against it.


The mammoth-minotaur gently pets on the neko's ears and tail, then playfully ruffles his hair up a bit.

Tonik : Heh, I'll be fine, kid. Don't worry about me. Now let's go back.

Back at town, they rejoin with the others...

Jason : So where did you go ?

Tonik : Eh... long story... but, it goes like this.

He tells the minotaur of how the team cleared out the swamp, the mansion, and met Endless Maw, as well as what happened to it during the fight against the moon-sized monstrosity.

Jason : I see... hate to say it, but you're right about not bringing it back to town. I appreciate all the help we can get, that much is true, but I'd prefer it from a distance, y'know what I'm gettin' at ?

Tonik : I understand. So what do we do now ?

Jason : Let's see... we seriously need to reinforce the walls of the town, cuz they're crumbling apart bits by bits. Gotta barricade the houses too. As for actual defense... setting up things like turrets or watchtowers would take forever, we don't have that kind of time. Might need your powers to work on that instead. I dunno, summon a load of tentacles or something outside the town to keep the invaders off, I guess.

The green-fur angel dragon proudly places his right fist on his chest, where his heart is.

Zeika : You can count on me for that.

The mouse-bat necromancer only nods, but the look on her face is that of determination and bravery, in the face of imminent danger.

Jason : Alright, y'all do that. Me and Evis gonna get some landmines or something to help in with the defense-



Toasty9399 said:


> The delay was longer now, much longer than anything caused by timelag.
> "Creator? ᴀᴛᴛᴀᴄᴋ? Danger? Eɴᴇᴍʏ?"
> 
> A hesitant pause.
> ...


Suddenly, an otherworldly "voice" cuts in, from above. To Jason, Eviscerena and Mina, it sounds like a mix of roaring, growling and gargling sounds from a creature with its throat being blocked... but to Tonik, Galaxy, Zeika and Piru, it comes perfectly clear :

_"Creator... needed... here."_

Tonik looks upward with his eyebrows raised.

Tonik : What in the world...

They all have the same puzzled look on their face too. However, Tonik knows where it comes from, and who says it... he looks at the rest.

Tonik : Guess the 11 up there need me for something. Uh, you folks carry on, I'll go take a quick look.

... Later, in the outer-space, at where Taurus is...
The space starts to shift into what looks like a pitch-black portal, a wormhole. From there, a creature emerges... compared to the monstrosity named Taurus, it's unbelievably small. However, there is something very "wrong" about it.
The sheer amount of cosmic energy radiating from the creature... the dark matter, dark energy, gravity, aurora, nebula, halo light, all of it... is through the roof. Far worse than the moon-sized monstrosity's black hole at point-blank range earlier.
Then, the crew hear that "human dialect" once again... similar to the command they heard, to summon those 11 monsters.
Though, this time not as loud, echo-y or bellowing-like as from Taurus.

Tonik : Someone wants to see me ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 24, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The mammoth-minotaur gently pets on the neko's ears and tail, then playfully ruffles his hair up a bit.
> 
> Tonik : Heh, I'll be fine, kid. Don't worry about me. Now let's go back.
> 
> ...



Silence filled the bridge as the.... creature stepped through. A subroutine had to shake the AI out of it's own stupor so it could refocus on managing the ship's systems.
_"What."_
Around her local messages began to blast. R'asi burred her face in her hands and took a deep breath.
_"Do humans normally look like that? I don't think so, I think."
"Can we just shoot it?"
"No"
"How is it breathing, it's in vacuum."
"You're asking about that? Not the wormhole?"
"If this keeps up I'm going to fucking snap."_
With a claw, she gestured for silence. It wasn't necessary when Ja’vat scolded the network. With silence, she could finally think.
_R'asi: "Suggestions?"_
A sub-officer looked at her nervously. Her implants popped up relevant information but she already knew who they were.
_R'asi: "Yes Viath?" _
He froze under her gaze, but composed himself enough to send a message.
_Viath: "Clearly it isn't human. Maybe start with that._"
She gave a curt nod and looked away, allowing Vaith to relax as he returned to his duty.
The ship sent a reply.

"Yes. We are the ones who
_ᴄᴀʟʟᴇᴅ ʏᴏᴜ ғᴏʀ ʏᴏᴜʀ _
presence.
We wish to speak. We have questions,
_ʏᴏᴜ have answers._
You speak a human language, but you are not human. Wʜᴀᴛ ᴀʀᴇ ʏᴏᴜ, 'ᴄʀᴇᴀᴛᴏʀ.'"


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 24, 2020)

(jesus Piru you're fast with these likes)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 24, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The mammoth-minotaur gently pets on the neko's ears and tail, then playfully ruffles his hair up a bit.
> 
> Tonik : Heh, I'll be fine, kid. Don't worry about me. Now let's go back.
> 
> ...


Yuka smiled a little, wagging his tail from the playful hair ruffle as he looked up at his dad, nodding happily. 

"Understood pawpaw! Alright, I just hope we can win this thing....but I have my confidence in everyone!," Yuka chirped, wagging his tail as they made their way back to the town. Once they did, the neko sat and watched as Tonik summarized the whole thing for Jason.

Once he was done, his ears perked as his dad mentioned the defenses, and how they will set them. he was glad that his other father, Zeika, had a role for the defense, and he was glad to see that.

If his assistance would be needed at any time, he would gratefully assist, since he wanted as many people saved as possible. It was what the kid had wanted for so long...peace....

Peace that they would soon get once they win this, and cleanse the world of the abominations that infest it. With a confident smile, the neko stood up, alert and ready.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 24, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (jesus Piru you're fast with these likes)


(Hah, I like liking things!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Silence filled the bridge as the.... creature stepped through. A subroutine had to shake the AI out of it's own stupor so it could refocus on managing the ship's systems.
> _"What."_
> Around her local messages began to blast. R'asi burred her face in her hands and took a deep breath.
> _"Do humans normally look like that? I don't think so, I think."
> ...


While this creature known as the "creator" is like a speck of dust compared to the earth-sized bull, in full view it's just as... messed-up.





One thing for sure, it's clearly not human.
Not even like the usual "animal" species either.
Judging from its ears, tusks and trunk, it appears to be a mammoth... but its horns and hooves suggest a minotaur as well.
But that's about all there is that appears "normal", compared to the rest of dark matter and stones everywhere on its body. Its "wings" look to be made of stones as well, yet despite seeming rock-solid in one piece, something about them still feel "organic".
In its right "hand", a sword with a straight, thin, glowing blade.

Tonik : Before I give my answers, I would like to know who I'm talking to first.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka smiled a little, wagging his tail from the playful hair ruffle as he looked up at his dad, nodding happily.
> 
> "Understood pawpaw! Alright, I just hope we can win this thing....but I have my confidence in everyone!," Yuka chirped, wagging his tail as they made their way back to the town. Once they did, the neko sat and watched as Tonik summarized the whole thing for Jason.
> 
> ...


Jason, Eviscerena and Mina, however... have no idea what just happened. More importantly, what's with that complete gibberish of a message.

Jason : So... what on earth did we just hear earlier ? I swear, it sounded like a cow, the size of the earth, literally bellowing on my head, and not in a good way.

Galaxy : It said "creator needed here"... so my guess is that the 11 beings that my dad summoned earlier, called for him. You'd kinda just, understand the way we speak, even unconsciously, if you're like one of us, sir.

Jason : I'd raise my eyebrows a lot more if these... *eldritch cosmic horror* things, can speak english like normal. By the way, that term is a mouthful, you have anything shorter ?

The wolf-lion simply shrugs, while slightly shaking her head.

Jason : Oh well, it's OK kid. Anyway, back to the task at hand. We need defense for the town, and there'd be Zeika, Mina and Piru here to do that when the attack begins. As for now, I think I'm heading out to scavenge anything still usable, to make landmines. There's still... 7 hours left. I'll be right back.

Then with a friendly smile, the minotaur takes his leave, his shotgun in hand, to look out for scraps.

Evis : I think we'll set up traps around the town too, just in case. You kids wanna help me dig up some trenches ? Gonna fill 'em up with metal spikes, and all of 'em are enchanted with fire like my pole axe.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 24, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Jason, Eviscerena and Mina, however... have no idea what just happened. More importantly, what's with that complete gibberish of a message.
> 
> Jason : So... what on earth did we just hear earlier ? I swear, it sounded like a cow, the size of the earth, literally bellowing on my head, and not in a good way.
> 
> ...


Yuka smiled as the two spoke about different terms, and mainly about the eldritch communications. Judging from what he heard, he knew that was a job for his dad.

As Jason headed off, Yuka waved to him, smiling brightly despite the hard times that were ahead. When Evic mentioned digging up trenches, the neko's face lit up with joy, as if he had been wanting to dig for quite a while.

"Ooh, dig? I can help with that! I have the perfect form for what!," the neko said, taking a moment as he looked up at the two.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka smiled as the two spoke about different terms, and mainly about the eldritch communications. Judging from what he heard, he knew that was a job for his dad.
> 
> As Jason headed off, Yuka waved to him, smiling brightly despite the hard times that were ahead. When Evic mentioned digging up trenches, the neko's face lit up with joy, as if he had been wanting to dig for quite a while.
> 
> "Ooh, dig? I can help with that! I have the perfect form for what!," the neko said, taking a moment as he looked up at the two.


The lion-boar raises her eyebrows at the neko's reaction and response. She tilts her head a bit.

Evis : Really now ?... Alright, if you want, I'd definitely not refuse your help. But, just curious, why you so excited about it ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 24, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The lion-boar raises her eyebrows at the neko's reaction and response. She tilts her head a bit.
> 
> Evis : Really now ?... Alright, if you want, I'd definitely not refuse your help. But, just curious, why you so excited about it ?


Yuka smiled, wagging his tail slowly as he methodically planned his answer. Giving the boar a happy smile, he shrugged merely, flicking his ears about.

"Ah, guess I just like digging then!," Yuka responded happily, shifting his form to that of a large what wolf with piercing blue eyes, wagging his tail happily. He was about on par with the size of a hell-hound, yet his fur coat seemed to emit an icy elegance to it.

"Well? It's got great digging potential!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

Eviscerena, Galaxy, Zeika and Mina are all caught off-guard at the sudden transformation of Yuka from neko to anthro wolf. Though it's more so because it just abruptly happens with no heads-up.

Evis : ... I could've sworn you're more a fox than a wolf. But, works for me. Alright, let's get on with this.

Going with her instructions, Zeika keeps her lifted in the air with the gravity-manipulating power he gains from being an eldritch cosmic horror, while she (somehow doesn't get sick or dizzy at all, from being so high up in the air) tells Yuka where to dig. Galaxy, on the other paw, goes with Yuka to tell him how deep is good enough.
Roughly an hour later, the area around the town is filled with trenches, like a maze, save for the paths directly connecting to the gates. The trenches are about 3 meters deep into the ground.
Once all is finished, they head into Eviscerena's workshop.

Evis : Alright, now for the metal spikes that will ruin their day so bad, for coming at us... kids, on with me.






(I don't play the game but I think the song fits this part of forging the spikes...)


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 24, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> While this creature known as the "creator" is like a speck of dust compared to the earth-sized bull, in full view it's just as... messed-up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“I am R’asi... I have told your...ɢᴜᴀʀᴅɪᴀɴs already. My name alone should tell you much, ‘creator,’ it is very common amongst my people. Despite your deviations from... humanity, you should still recognize it.”


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> “I am R’asi... I have told your...ɢᴜᴀʀᴅɪᴀɴs already. My name alone should tell you much, ‘creator,’ it is very common amongst my people. Despite your deviations from... humanity, you should still recognize it.”


The creature, actually, has no idea what R'asi is getting at.

Tonik : ... My apologies, but I don't think I recognize it. Your name alone doesn't say much to me. What is your relation to humanity ?

The creature responds, still neutral at best.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 24, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The creature, actually, has no idea what R'asi is getting at.
> 
> Tonik : ... My apologies, but I don't think I recognize it. Your name alone doesn't say much to me. What is your relation to humanity ?
> 
> The creature responds, still neutral at best.


R'asi was slightly taken aback.. _Did it not know?_

Seconds later, he received a reply.
"That is very odd... Curious even."

There was a weird, deep electrical hissing sound on the edge of his hearing, listening made him feel tingly. It suddenly stopped.
"Alright.
Because of your
ᴀɴᴏᴍᴀʟᴏᴜs
capabilities, and ---, I will indulge your_ 'ʀᴇǫᴜᴇsᴛ.'"_
Another electrical wine. Wobbly in its sound, changing in tone and pitch, quickly refocusing.
"I am the _Captain _of the _Maxohlx Hegemony _vessel _Illiath. _
Our 'relationship' with humanity is ---
ᴄᴏᴍᴘʟɪᴄᴀᴛᴇᴅ.
We need to go to Earth --- ɪɴᴠᴇsᴛɪɢᴀᴛᴇ ᴜɴᴇxᴘᴇᴄᴛᴇᴅ, phenomenon, missing and misplaced stars, ---, hostile entities; like the one your 'Sᴀɢɪᴛᴛᴀʀɪᴜs' just killed, and now _you. _
Now, 'creator,' what are you, and what is _your _ʀᴇʟᴀᴛɪᴏɴsʜɪᴘ with humanity."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> R'asi was slightly taken aback.. _Did it not know?_
> 
> Seconds later, he received a reply.
> "That is very odd... Curious even."
> ...


Yet again, more and more names that the creature is clueless about.
It doesn't even know how to pronounce any of them either.
"Maxohlx" ? "Hegemony" ? "Illiath" ?
But those will have to be for later, perhaps. So in return, it gives its answer as well.

Tonik : I'll admit, still doesn't ring any bells with those names you said, sorry. But in any case, if you need to know about me, where do I begin...

It scratches its head a bit, trying to think of a way to answer this in the coherent way possible... something it's never been good at, especially when there's so much info to be had.

Tonik : You can call me Tonik. Just a resident of the earth, co-existing with humans. There are complications between them and the likes of me, but we get by... kind of. We leave each other alone and stay out of troubles. But the actual "creator" you're referring to, isn't me. It's another entity that has me as a host. The one behind everything. Bare with me on this, if you will. It's gonna take a while.

It pauses a bit for the crew to catch up.

Tonik : It came into existence when the Big Bang happened, but in a dormant state. The hostile entities you probably have run into, as well as Sagittarius, Taurus, and the others of the guardians here, were all born from its dream. However, the hostile ones sought to free themselves from being connected to its dream, because they knew that when it woke up, they would be gone from existence. It's like when you go to sleep and may find yourself in places that don't exist in real life, and meet people that don't exist either ; they only exist in that current dream of yours, and when you wake up, they're simply gone. The hostile entities knew this, and drained the energy off their "creator" to anchor themselves into reality, into the actual living world.

Another pause. Indeed, this is quite the lengthy info to consider.

Tonik : I was on a trip to gather materials for my job, but on my way across the Bermuda Triangle, the ship was hit by a storm and I found myself near an abandoned cove. I got in to stay out of the rain, when I accidentally "activated" some kind of altar in there, unknowingly awakening and summoning this "creator". It offered to help me find a way home, out of the Bermuda Triangle, but it also needed my help in return, as it was weakened from the entities draining it. Its wake alerted them, but they remained passive. However, when I finally learned a bit of the truth about them, these eldritch cosmic horrors, their origin and nature... those hostile ones got extremely aggressive and came to earth like they were out for blood, and now most of the population is wiped out, save for a few hundreds at best. But the monsters are coming here for a 2nd attack, this time to finish the job. That's why I positioned these 11 guardians around the earth to prepare for the attack.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 24, 2020)

There was a very, _very _long pause.
"_What?
Wiped out? Gone?! When was--- this?! How --- reset timers!?"_
There was panic in the artificial voice.  It changed to something... more artifical.
"Wᴇ ʜᴀᴠᴇ ɴᴏ ʀᴇᴄᴏʀᴅs ᴏғ ʏᴏᴜʀ sᴘᴇᴄɪᴇs ᴇxɪsᴛɪɴɢ. Hᴜᴍᴀɴɪᴛʏ ɪs ɴᴏᴛ ᴄᴀᴘᴀʙʟᴇ ᴏғ ᴋᴇᴇᴘɪɴɢ sᴜᴄʜ ᴀ sᴇᴄʀᴇᴛ ғʀᴏᴍ ᴜs."
The voice changed back to the original.
"We need passage to Earth, Iᴍᴍᴇᴅɪᴀᴛᴇʟʏ. The lives of all
sᴇɴᴛɪᴇɴᴛ ʟɪғᴇ
---in the_ galaxy_ ᴅᴇᴘᴇɴᴅ on it."


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2020)

The creature doesn't like having to deal with people panicking like this, but it tries its best to calm the crew down.

Tonik : No, no, nothing to do with timeline being reset or whatever. Not like that. The monsters almost killed all of us, that's what happened. But, from what you said, it begs the question.

It sounds a bit suspicious and defensive.

Tonik : What do you mean, humanity is not capable of keeping this secret from you ? We've been co-existing since forever now, and not once in my entire life up until now, have I been told of your existence, ever. And you sound as if you're above humanity or something. Who or what are you, exactly ?

Its voice gets a bit on edge.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 25, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The creature doesn't like having to deal with people panicking like this, but it tries its best to calm the crew down.
> 
> Tonik : No, no, nothing to do with timeline being reset or whatever. Not like that. The monsters almost killed all of us, that's what happened. But, from what you said, it begs the question.
> 
> ...



Tonik heard a response quickly, the sound jarring.
_"Do not insult us. You do not--- understand."_
It was hard to tell if it was a question or a statement. A buzzing trill followed.
"If --- you say is accurate, something is very---
_ᴡʀᴏɴɢ."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

Tonik still doesn't even know who he's talking to and where they are. All he sees is the vast cosmos, while talking to a digital female voice that sounds like from a transmission.
Either way, he refrains from more of those insults at these people. Last thing he needs now is making an enemy out of someone he has no knowledge about too.

Tonik : It is. There is only a few hours left before they attack. Now, if you seek entry to earth, you need to prove that we're on the same side. One, help us deal with the monsters in any way you can... and two, stay out of the way so you don't get friendly fire. Now, don't get this the wrong way, I have no authority to keep you... wherever you are, whoever you are, from just coming straight to earth on your own account, and completely ignoring me. I'm no leader, government president, captain, nothing. But I *will* make sure all threats are eliminated and exterminated. Are we clear on this ?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 25, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Tonik still doesn't even know who he's talking to and where they are. All he sees is the vast cosmos, while talking to a digital female voice that sounds like from a transmission.
> Either way, he refrains from more of those insults at these people. Last thing he needs now is making an enemy out of someone he has no knowledge about too.
> 
> Tonik : It is. There is only a few hours left before they attack. Now, if you seek entry to earth, you need to prove that we're on the same side. One, help us deal with the monsters in any way you can... and two, stay out of the way so you don't get friendly fire. Now, don't get this the wrong way, I have no authority to keep you... wherever you are, whoever you are, from just coming straight to earth on your own account, and completely ignoring me. I'm no leader, government president, captain, nothing. But I *will* make sure all threats are eliminated and exterminated. Are we clear on this ?



Seconds passed with no response, until he felt a new, much stronger and clearer transmission coming from a new source.
"As clear as our targeting sensors, _Tonik.* Very clear. *_
Don't worry though, you won't even know we're there."
From the source of the transmission, so far that light took seconds to reach, Tonik saw a new sun appear for a split second; the blinding flash enveloped surrounding gasses and briefly made nearby darkmatter visible, casting long shadows against what looked like a small nebula.
Then there was nothing. Whatever it was, it was gone.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Seconds passed with no response, until he felt a new, much stronger and clearer transmission coming from a new source.
> "As clear as our targeting sensors, _Tonik.* Very clear. *_
> Don't worry though, you won't even know we're there."
> From the source of the transmission, so far that light took seconds to reach, Tonik saw a new sun appear for a split second. The blinding flash enveloped surrounding gasses and briefly made nearby darkmatter visible, casting long shadows what looked like a small nebula.
> Then there was nothing. Whatever it was, it was gone.


Throughout the whole conversation between Tonik and the crew, the 11 zodiac guardians simply observe, with no reaction... but when the sun appears, they get a bit startled, thinking a hostile is coming.
But when everything goes in silence once more, it's clear that no attack is going to happen for now. The coast is clear.
While still somewhat skeptical about this, Tonik trusts the zodiac guardians to be able to get the job done in holding off the monsters.
That being said, he leaves the position through a wormhole and disappears out of sight, back to earth.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 25, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Eviscerena, Galaxy, Zeika and Mina are all caught off-guard at the sudden transformation of Yuka from neko to anthro wolf. Though it's more so because it just abruptly happens with no heads-up.
> 
> Evis : ... I could've sworn you're more a fox than a wolf. But, works for me. Alright, let's get on with this.
> 
> ...


Yuka giggled a little at the mention of looking or being more of a fox than a wolf, smiling softly as he got ready. "Ah, well, that's the other form, but it's more so meant for other purposes. The wolf form is much better for the landscaping stuff," Yuka explained, his large white tail swishing behind him.

Setting to work, he followed Zeika's instructions on where to dig, and kept an ear out for Galaxy's note of if it was deep enough. Once they concluded, he smiled as he admired their work of intricate tunnels, soon to be filled with lethal traps to make anyone shudder in discomfort.

As they made it to Evis's workshop, the wolf boy nodded a little, glad to know that the first bit was handled. Regardless, he knew what must be done, and nothing made him happier than ruining evil's day.

He would be evil's bane, and his family shall take part....he knew, they could win this....they all had something those monsters had not....

Unity.

Friendship.

And most importantly, family...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 25, 2020)

Somewhere between Mars and the asteroid belt, the other end of a wormhole opened up, focusing it's hellish energy into a beam directed away from any witnesses as a ship popped out and engaged stealth. Despite the approval of the creature known as 'Tonik,' _Illiath _was on high alert.

R'asi: "That... was unpleasant."
Ja’vat: "It isn't over yet, Captain."
Deep down, she was uncomfortable. How he causally stepped through a wormhole without any protection. And the way this creature, Tonik, didn't even know who they were, and the fact that humanity wiped itself out, or how they 'co-existed' with a separate race completely unknown to them. Something wasn't adding up at all. This and a thousand other questions needed to be answered. The more she thought, the more dread grew. Was this whole thing some type of elaborate human trick?
_Well, let's see. _
They chose this exit point deliberately. With some stars missing, they didn't know if planets were misplaced either, but the real reason was the clear view they had with Earth. 5 minutes was the time light reflected from the planet would take to reach the _Illiath's _sensors, all of which were focusing on human homeworld.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka giggled a little at the mention of looking or being more of a fox than a wolf, smiling softly as he got ready. "Ah, well, that's the other form, but it's more so meant for other purposes. The wolf form is much better for the landscaping stuff," Yuka explained, his large white tail swishing behind him.
> 
> Setting to work, he followed Zeika's instructions on where to dig, and kept an ear out for Galaxy's note of if it was deep enough. Once they concluded, he smiled as he admired their work of intricate tunnels, soon to be filled with lethal traps to make anyone shudder in discomfort.
> 
> ...


And just like that, the spikes are mass-produced, several ones after another. And to add more lethality to them, Zeika also fuse them with dark matter, and Galaxy makes the stalagmite stones grow out of them, turning them into inanimate and non-sentient, but organic horrors.
Meanwhile Piru is tasked with something else : transporting the spikes from the workshop to outside the town. It's like a production line pushed to the limit during rush hour.
After all, one cannot be too careful. Not in these days.
2 hours later, Jason returns with the scraps, and he too joins in with the others, for both the spikes and landmines.
2 more hours, the trenches are full of those spikes. Falling down in those 3-feet depths means nothing more than certain death.
The ground, on the other hand, is filled with landmines everywhere. Hopefully enough for what's to come...
Tiring and exhausting, but the efforts will definitely pay off... that alone is enough to keep them going, for them to keep on giving.
Jason takes a deep breath and looks over at the team.

Jason : OK, so... what exactly are you gonna do, kids ? I'm clueless about how your power works, and we still have... like, 4 more hours to spare. So tell me somethin' exciting.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 25, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> And just like that, the spikes are mass-produced, several ones after another. And to add more lethality to them, Zeika also fuse them with dark matter, and Galaxy makes the stalagmite stones grow out of them, turning them into inanimate and non-sentient, but organic horrors.
> Meanwhile Piru is tasked with something else : transporting the spikes from the workshop to outside the town. It's like a production line pushed to the limit during rush hour.
> After all, one cannot be too careful. Not in these days.
> 2 hours later, Jason returns with the scraps, and he too joins in with the others, for both the spikes and landmines.
> ...


After all that tiring effort, Yuka managed to move the spikes from the workshop to the outside of the town, with it being no easy feat. Thankfully, his wolf form makes it easier to deal with stamina concerns, so that was a plus.

As they finished things up, he regrouped back with the rest of the group, sweating a little as his white fur was slightly damp with perspiration. As he got back with them, he turned back to normal, his sword gliding down as it rested at his side once more. When he heard Jason's question, he smiled happily, as if waiting to have been asked that. 

He looked towards Galaxy, wanting ladies to go first, since it was a common courtesy rule with him anyways. Eagerly, he waited, wondering what she would say.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> After all that tiring effort, Yuka managed to move the spikes from the workshop to the outside of the town, with it being no easy feat. Thankfully, his wolf form makes it easier to deal with stamina concerns, so that was a plus.
> 
> As they finished things up, he regrouped back with the rest of the group, sweating a little as his white fur was slightly damp with perspiration. As he got back with them, he turned back to normal, his sword gliding down as it rested at his side once more. When he heard Jason's question, he smiled happily, as if waiting to have been asked that.
> 
> He looked towards Galaxy, wanting ladies to go first, since it was a common courtesy rule with him anyways. Eagerly, he waited, wondering what she would say.


Galaxy notices Piru looking at her, and guesses that she's to go first.
However, just as she's about to say something, a wormhole opens up at the gate of the town. It's Tonik.
With only "Dad !", the wolf-lion runs up to him and pulls him in for a hug, wagging her tail excitedly while licking all over his face.

Tonik : Hehe, pup miss dadda ?

Galaxy : Ye !

He giggles and gently pets on her tail, then lets go of her.

Tonik : So, what did I miss ? Aside from... whatever it is, outside the town.

Zeika : We set up some spike traps and landmines while you were gone, bruh. Our son Piru dug up all those trenches while in this... uh... werewolf-ish form. Mrs. Evis made the metal spikes, then I covered 'em with dark matter, and our daughter Galaxy got 'em with living stones. Mr. Jason made the landmines for extra defense.

Tonik : Really now ? I'm impressed, guys. They'll never know what hit 'em. So, what we doin' now ?

Jason : We still have a few hours to spare left, before midnight, so I thought maybe I'd ask your family to tell me something exciting about your... eldritch power stuffs. Your daughter was just about to go first when you came in.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 25, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Galaxy notices Piru looking at her, and guesses that she's to go first.
> However, just as she's about to say something, a wormhole opens up at the gate of the town. It's Tonik.
> With only "Dad !", the wolf-lion runs up to him and pulls him in for a hug, wagging her tail excitedly while licking all over his face.
> 
> ...


Yuka waited eagerly to hear what she would say, genuinely curious himself as Tonik came all of the sudden. Timely arrival, and he'd be lying to say he knew he was coming.

He smiled at his dad, wagging his tail as he waved a bit to him, flicking his ear around slowly. "Hiya pawpaw!," the neko chirped, smiling broadly.

As things were explained, and with them in the final hours, Yuka eagerly awaited for things to go underway, sitting down and looking at them as he waited to see what Galaxy would say.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

Galaxy feels a tad bit pressured, but she has at it anyway.

Galaxy : I'm a Star-Born, as my dad here named the type for me. I'm specialized in plasma-charged nebula clouds to do heavy damage over a large area, and aurora waves to keep enemies' vision impaired, by making the area too bright or dark for them to see. I can also use the infrasound and ultrasound to try to captivate and charm them, so they'd fight for me, but if it doesn't work, I can do some nasty internal bleeding with infrasound, and perform some heavy crowd-control with the ultrasound.

The minotaur seems impressed. But then he looks to Tonik.

Jason : Oh yeah, I just remember... you said she'd join the other 11 in the outer space. Who are they, and do you think she can handle herself against the monsters, with her power ?

Tonik : Oh, them. They're the elite sentinels born from the zodiac constellations. They're actually a hybrid of Star-Born and Void-Spawn, wielding powers that are just... indescribable with words. And Galaxy is actually one of them, the Leo sign.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 25, 2020)

Yuka listened with intent, surprised that they were this strong. He knew that their powers were really powerful, but he never expected this. He listened to Galaxy, his ears twitching from time to time from what he heard.

Truly a force to be reckoned with for sure. And that would be the last thing he'd want to fight ever.

Upon hearing them explain more about it, Yuka successfully concluded he had no recollection of what they meant, so he kept his mouth shut for the time being, eager to know more.

And to hear Tonik chip in with his other things made him think for a minute? Leo signs? What else were there to approach in that regard? The neko listened further, hoping for an explanation of the sorts....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka listened with intent, surprised that they were this strong. He knew that their powers were really powerful, but he never expected this. He listened to Galaxy, his ears twitching from time to time from what he heard.
> 
> Truly a force to be reckoned with for sure. And that would be the last thing he'd want to fight ever.
> 
> ...


Jason : So the 12 elite sentinels are based on zodiac signs. Cancer, Leo, Scorpio, all of that. Pretty neat, heh. They're outside the earth at the moment ?

Tonik : Yeah, they're staying on guard. Galaxy will be there with them too.

Jason : Tell them I say hi.

The minotaur chuckles, then looks over to Piru.

Jason : What about you kid ? Heard that you're like them too. Y'know, eldritch things.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 25, 2020)

(Hey Piru, were you reading my posts?)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 26, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> (Hey Piru, were you reading my posts?)


(Indeed I do!)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 26, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Jason : So the 12 elite sentinels are based on zodiac signs. Cancer, Leo, Scorpio, all of that. Pretty neat, heh. They're outside the earth at the moment ?
> 
> Tonik : Yeah, they're staying on guard. Galaxy will be there with them too.
> 
> ...


The neko smiled as the family spoke to Jason, wagging his tail a little as the grown ups spoke.

He flicked his tail around a bit, playing with his ears for a few. He had things of his own on his mind, so he tended to steer clear of certain conversations. 

When Jason asked of what he could do, the neko blinked a little, looking a bit distant.

"Things....hmm....I'll narrow down the list for simpler tracking. Here goes!"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 28, 2020)

Yuka snapped his fingers, sitting as he got his answer prepared. And from how eager he looked, it was clear there was a lot he could do.

Patting the sword in front of him, he smiled down at it, caressing the sheathed blade.

"This is one of my many abilities, but I'm still learning how to work this thing. This is the Path of Enlightenment, my main blade crafted out of obsidian. It was made by my pawpaw when I had nothing.....and I'm really thankful for that...," Yuka said, smiling at Tonik. "The stuff I can do with it is simple. Swinging the blade and whatnot. What makes this unique is that it has the ability to turn blunt when in usage by another, so it's powers basically shut off when someone who isn't me holds it. I can slice my hand, drawing blood, and this unlocks the blade's power, sharing some of it with me. Just some of course, because this sword holds the energy of all it has slain, making it an effective tool for stored power. I've.....only cut down at least....fifty so far....and the sword has all that unnatural energy stored up, so it enhances mu physical and combat abilities too.

I have a wolf form, Nakamoko of the Artic Lands, to overpower most targets. It's a form I got when I was cold out in the snow once. I was lost, and with me being a neko, something happened.....the next thing I knew, I woke up and I was a large wolf.....it was....fun to say the least, and half of it's abilities are entirely composed of ice. i con summon icestorms, breath razor sharp ice shards on enemies, and summon a powerful move called Artic Aura, which uses the Fury of the Ice to reign terror upon those who dare to stand in my way.

Thirdly, I have a fox form, Yakumo. A form of mine I use to cuddle with people mainly, but can be used for stealth ops, since I can make my fur go with any environment in this form. It's not particularly lethal on my own, but I only have a stun spit in that form.....

Lastly, but surely not the least, I have the Forsaken Being, a large white dragon with piercing red and purple eyes. I have the abilities of the Aether and the Blue Fire moves, which means I can do heavy damage with that form. It's Godzilla sized in terms of height, weighs about 500 tons or so, and can crush most cities to oblivion. In this form, I'm very quick, despite being a large target. I can still communicate in this form, but it can be optional, telepathy or verbal. Aether breath is a powerful rush of mythic purple and blue flames that decimate anything in it's wake. I can reduce the Statue of Liberty to ashes with that breath.....and the Blue Fire attack will make it burn longer than usual, inflicting burn damage. I have Dark Wrath, where the scales go black and the eyes go green, where I use BlackFire and Hate Rush to truly bring suffering. My claws in that form can be sharper than most, but they are purple, known as NovaClaws, capable of poison damage, if they don't get cut in half instantly. It's strong......capable of cutting through many things, including thick steel. I mainly go feral in that form, on all fours, or can be on two legs, which will drastically reduce the size to at best....six feet or so. In the smaller form, I'm capable of quick, fast paced attacks, yet they don't have a mega impact like the larger form....aaaand that's *most* of my abilities summed up!," Yuka said cheerily, leaving out the most important one....


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2020)

Quite the lengthy answer from the kid, that Tonik himself has to note down just to be sure...

- Sword : stores energy of slain enemies and turns blunt when used by someone else
- Wolf form : mainly ice power, balanced between damage and defense
- Fox form : stealth-based
- Dragon form : mix of physical, fire and poison, full-offensive heavy damage

Though that's all he can really get from the kid. He himself isn't good with remembering named attacks, he mostly prefers to just "light attack" / "heavy attack" / "dodge attack" and such, to make it easier for his life.

Jason : Heh, your son is quite the guy, if I say so myself. If we're to deal with an attack that reduced the entire world population to just this small little town of nowhere, we could surely use help from your kids. The 12 zodiac signs, and this shape-shifting fella.

The minotaur compliments, then gently pets on the neko's ears and tail. Still talking to Tonik though.

Jason : And I expect no less from that blade he mentioned. Eviscerena told me of your weapon craftsmanship. You sure are something, young man.

Tonik : Just doing what I like doing the most, sir.

Jason : Alright, that's two... what about you, dragon guy ? You're gonna be in the defense of the town.

The green-fur dragon Zeika looks up at him and slightly scratches his head.

Zeika : Not as fancy as the others, heh... I can cast dark matter/energy, to make the "half-living" mess that you see on the spike traps outside the town. I can also control gravity to open black holes and white holes, to do crowd-control, in case things get too hairy.

Jason : Simple but efficient, I like it.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 28, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Quite the lengthy answer from the kid, that Tonik himself has to note down just to be sure...
> 
> - Sword : stores energy of slain enemies and turns blunt when used by someone else
> - Wolf form : mainly ice power, balanced between damage and defense
> ...


Yuka smiled and purred softly from the affection, wagging his tail slowly as he was pet. Indeed, he was hoping for the best with his abilities, but even with this tremendous amount of force listed, he still would need the aid of his allies, for it served as the main offense.

With his many forms, and with his secret one tucked away, the neko was confident that he and his family could win this, and save their planet once and for all.

He was tired of these monsters, tired of their plague, and he wants to end it, right here and now. The boy got a determined look in his face as he looked up at Jason, wagging his tail more.

"I promise you sir, these monsters will be defeated.....I will traverse to profound lengths in order to vanquish my foes, even if it means the costly expense of my own life energy. I give you my dedicated word that they shall perish. These tormenting nightmares that stand on the ruins as the poses of gods shall reign supreme no longer. Their might may be vast, their power incredulous, but they shall fall when we attack. The collective assault shall be their very end, and their world as they know it shall perish in it's wake. With the catalyst rising to transcend it's peak of the very notion of power itself, chaos is only the obligatory menopause in it's ever so pursuing quest to vanquish all that remains. In the end, when the final showdown commences, the doomsday clock strikes to midnight, the hand befalls twelve, and it's our hand on the clock. We will avert this crisis, and I swear my life on it. They may be gangling beasts with obscene power, and their strength is horrific beyond measure, but I shall hold nothing back for such a tenacious foe. They shall face the smite hand of execution, and I shall show no mercy. I'll crush the life out of each and every single one, and I'll stand there and watch as their life fades from their cursed pupils. I'll wrench the beating heart of our adversaries into utmost oblivion, and cast their souls deep within the depths of The Path of Enlightenment. I swear, I'll send them to Hell, by all means. My life may be forfeit in this attempt, but I'll be subservient to death in my own wake, as long as their heads decorate my wall..."

Yuka growled, his tone darker as he looked at the sky. His cheery demeanor had faded, replaced by a dark, menacing look. His eyes, once blue, seemed to be a dark purple as he looked up, frowning at the sky. His fur color seemed to waver from it's silver to a dark red, with fiery depths of his own wrath swirling around his figure. He spoke in a dark, deep tone, with his voice slightly distorted as he looked towards the sky.


_"__Amgc ao egdi flmihi, n irmbb rmwl oepg rlmdi. N nbb hmcl hrl bnzl zgea oepg fednli, mjd n irmbb zlmih ej oepg zblir. N nbb wllb hrl icnj zgea oepg seggpwh fejli, n irmbb zlmih ej oepg isglmanjv segwil. N nbb sejipal oepg glamnji, mjd n'bb bmpvr mi oep wlgnir nhreph m ilsejd hrepvrh...."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Somewhere between Mars and the asteroid belt, the other end of a wormhole opened up, focusing it's hellish energy into a beam directed away from any witnesses as a ship popped out and engaged stealth. Despite the approval of the creature known as 'Tonik,' _Illiath _was on high alert.
> 
> R'asi: "That... was unpleasant."
> Ja’vat: "It isn't over yet, Captain."
> ...


The human homeworld, the planet earth, as it appears to the crew... is not the blue/green planet that most people are familiar with anymore.
Everything has changed, for the worse. Perhaps the worst, even.
The waters, mountains, lands, everything, have been consumed and swallowed by the dark matter and living stones. Everywhere one looks, the surface is literally full of gaping maws, bulging eyeballs, bone-like stones, and wiggling tentacles, constantly shifting and moving.
Only about 1/4 of the entire world is left intact, but even then it's still slowly corrupted, as the dark matter and living stones slowly creep out like a plague, consuming everything in its path.
In this 1/4 of the world, there is only one single town at the middle of nowhere that still shows signs of life force... the surroundings, no more than a barren wasteland with dead forests, deserts and ruins of what were once cities.
Though... there is dark matter and living stones to be found just outside the town too, but the strange thing is they don't seem to corrupt the area. For some reason, they feel like they're set there as a sort of defense ?
... Like the 11 sentinels positioned outside the earth ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka smiled and purred softly from the affection, wagging his tail slowly as he was pet. Indeed, he was hoping for the best with his abilities, but even with this tremendous amount of force listed, he still would need the aid of his allies, for it served as the main offense.
> 
> With his many forms, and with his secret one tucked away, the neko was confident that he and his family could win this, and save their planet once and for all.
> 
> ...


Once again Piru kind of catches everyone off-guard with his rather extended range of vocabulary... they get the basic idea that he too wants them dead and gone so the world can have a better tomorrow without their insufferable presence, but the way he puts it is rather troubling. For the kid to be so battered and hardened at such a young age... somewhere deep down inside, everyone feels kind of bad for him and Galaxy. They're still so young but have to grow up in this doomed world.
When they see him changing to a more violent look, they feel pretty uncomfortable... but the message at the end makes Tonik and Zeika unable to sit still anymore. Both of them grab their son's arms and shake him, hard.

Tonik : Hey, hey, Piru ! You OK kid !?

Zeika : Snap outta it and get back to us !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 28, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Once again Piru kind of catches everyone off-guard with his rather extended range of vocabulary... they get the basic idea that he too wants them dead and gone so the world can have a better tomorrow without their insufferable presence, but the way he puts it is rather troubling. For the kid to be so battered and hardened at such a young age... somewhere deep down inside, everyone feels kind of bad for him and Galaxy. They're still so young but have to grow up in this doomed world.
> When they see him changing to a more violent look, they feel pretty uncomfortable... but the message at the end makes Tonik and Zeika unable to sit still anymore. Both of them grab their son's arms and shake him, hard.
> 
> Tonik : Hey, hey, Piru ! You OK kid !?
> ...


The neko gestured outward to the land, smiling darkly as his tail swished behind him. "The blood of my enemies will be my new sworn prize, and their heads shall be my trophy! I'll kill their kin and all that dare to stand with the! I'll crush them all, no survivors!," Yuka snarled, blinking as they shook him hard. Yuka shook his head, going back to normal as he tilted his head a little, looking at the two.

"What? Did I say something? Am I acting funny again?....," the boy asked, lowering his ears a little. "I really didn't mean to come off like that....I just hate them to unholy extents...."

Yuka sighed softly, looking back at his blade as he nodded, the fire reigniting in his eyes. "This is just a minor setback! We can still win this!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2020)

Tonik looks straight into Yuka's eyes.
The mammoth-minotaur's white-iris eye has a cold feel from a graveyard and from out there in the empty cosmos.
He stares... glares, at his own son.
Definitely not OK at all.
Then he glances over to the blade, then back at the neko.

Tonik : Alright... I'm not even gonna ask you what you just said earlier... but you're getting me pretty worried about you right now, kid.

He takes the sword and puts it in the neko's hands.

Tonik : You named this sword "Path of Enlightenment"... then I hope you act like so too. Clear your mind instead of getting it clouded by anger and hatred. Prove to me that you're the one worthy of wielding it. Wield it with clear purpose, not pure thirst for blood. As much as I don't like its power of storing life force from slain enemies like this... or how it needs to draw your blood to have its power unlocked... I still let you keep it. I am seriously tempted to break it into pieces and make you a new one, without such dark powers... but I let you keep it because it's so special to you. So don't make me question my decision, son.

He pushes the sword into the neko's hand, but in a way to make sure that the neko see that he's making himself dead-seriously clear.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 28, 2020)

When the mammoth levels himself with the neko, Yuka's breath came to a short halt, his breath quavering as his father stared him down. He couldn't say it, but he felt the dead icy glare that the mammoth gave, and it was such a glare that it made Yuka whimper and eventually break the look..

Though, his left ear did perk when Tonik started speaking, and he looked back up, shaking a little. Like a child who had stolen the cookie, like a dog who had peed on the floor, he had that innocent, yet guilty look on his face, nodding as he got a talk/scolding of the sorts. The way the blade was pushed into his hand showed him that he meant business, and even so the neko glanced at it, then back at Tonik, whimpering  a bit as his ears lowered. He choked back tears, then let it all out, hugging the mammoth minotaur as his eyes went glossy and later wet with tears.

"I-I'm sorry pawpaw! I-I didn't mean to be bad! I-I'm so sorry! I promise I p-prove it to you!," Yuka wailed, shaking as he buried his face into his dad's chest, bawling sadly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2020)

The mammoth-minotaur feels kind of bad at this too, making his son so scared like this. Reminds him of that time at the mansion, when he scolded the boy... which lead to him almost killing himself.
One stab in the chest to the point the tip of the knife was touching the heart... it was a close call that still freaks out the mammoth-minotaur like it just happened a second ago. He pulls his son in for a tight hug too.

Tonik : It's alright, son... you're not bad, I just felt that I might need to remind you, before you lose yourself... And when I'm at a loss in life, who's to say I wouldn't need your help to get me back on my feet...

He gently pets on the neko's ears and tail, then looks at him in the eye again. Despite still the same lifeless, cold-as-death white color of his iris, he looks more concerned for his son now.
He gently wipes off the boy's tears.

Tonik : I told you not to be friendly or even show mercy to those that are gonna attack us soon... but at the same time, anger gets you nowhere. The key to win all battles is a clear mind that can stay focus. A raging beast with no senses of itself or its enemies, can kill them just as fast as they kill it. And I want everyone to walk out alive. I'm not a tank-healer for no reason, kid...

He gently rubs on his son's ears.

Tonik : You're not a bad person, son... I just wanna be sure you stay on the right path that you won't regret later on.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 28, 2020)

Yuka sniffled a bit, wiping his face as he looked at his father, smiling softly. He wasn't used to scolds like this, but he knew that they had good intentions.

With how he had been lately, and with that rather distant feeling he had been experiencing, this was just the right talk he needed to boost himself upward once more, which can propel him in the direction of success rather than failure.

"T-Thank you pawpaw.....I'll make sure to keep myself under control.....I know of what rages, is slaughtered first.....so I won't be that one that fails and falters....I just won't! I promise, I'll keep strong, stay by your side, and emerge victorious with the rest.....we'll all walk out of this......and we'll all be alive....no matter what....I promise you that...."

Yuka muttered this as he hugged Tonik, smiling and purring a little from the petting.

"Don't worry pawpaw....you are the only reason why I made it this far....on my own, I wouldn't have done it......so I thank you.....greatly..."


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 28, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The human homeworld, the planet earth, as it appears to the crew... is not the blue/green planet that most people are familiar with anymore.
> Everything has changed, for the worse. Perhaps the worst, even.
> The waters, mountains, lands, everything, have been consumed and swallowed by the dark matter and living stones. Everywhere one looks, the surface is literally full of gaping maws, bulging eyeballs, bone-like stones, and wiggling tentacles, constantly shifting and moving.
> Only about 1/4 of the entire world is left intact, but even then it's still slowly corrupted, as the dark matter and living stones slowly creep out like a plague, consuming everything in its path.
> ...



The captain clacked her teeth as she processed the neuralfeed. The black mass brought up memories from school, when they'd learned about when the snake-like Esselgin thousands of years ago experimented with weaponized self-replicating nanomachines and accidently converted the entire planet killing everyone after a breach in containment. 
However, this was different. Instead of a giant metallic ball, it was flesh. Her face contorted with disgust.
_R'asi: "Anything in orbit? Detect any satellites or ships?"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Yuka sniffled a bit, wiping his face as he looked at his father, smiling softly. He wasn't used to scolds like this, but he knew that they had good intentions.
> 
> With how he had been lately, and with that rather distant feeling he had been experiencing, this was just the right talk he needed to boost himself upward once more, which can propel him in the direction of success rather than failure.
> 
> ...


The mammoth-minotaur gently pats on the neko's back while nuzzling the tip of his trunk at his ears again. Then he lets go of the boy.

Tonik : That settles it then, folks... now, how long do we have until midnight ?

Jason looks up in the sky, then takes a glance at the small phone in his pocket.

Jason : About 40 minutes more.

Then, almost in sync, they all get up on their feet, ready for battle.

Tonik : I'm going back out to that swamp to defend Endless Maw. Galaxy, you go with the 11 outside the earth. As for everyone else to hold on this town... these are my weapons.

He gives them two shields and a handgun, then explains how they work.

Tonik : Alright, that's about it... and for you, sweetie.

He looks over to Galaxy and gently pets on her ears.

Tonik : You may not be able to access your next form on your own yet, this is your first time after all... but when you're ready, say the word and I can unlock it for you.

Zeika, Eviscerena, Mina and Jason look at him, then at the lion-wolf, somewhat concerned... if her power is going to be beyond the limits like Tonik said, then they hope she can wield it.
After all, this is an earth-sized form of eldritch cosmic horror they're talking about.



Toasty9399 said:


> The captain clacked her teeth as she processed the neuralfeed. The black mass brought up memories from school, when they'd learned about when the snake-like Esselgin thousands of years ago experimented with weaponized self-replicating nanomachines and accidently converted the entire planet killing everyone after a breach in containment.
> However, this was different. Instead of a giant metallic ball, it was flesh. Her face contorted with disgust.
> _R'asi: "Anything in orbit? Detect any satellites or ships?"_


To their answer, no satellites or ships to be found in range at all.
... Except for an unusual reading of cosmic energy from far far away, but increasing and closing in at an alarming rate. Dark matter, dark energy, gravity, plasma (from nebula clouds), and so on.
There is tension in the atmosphere, that's for certain.
The 11 monstrosities circling the earth also seem to be on edge and tense themselves up. Despite their grotesque and freakish anatomy, they're clearly alerted. Not at the crew though. They seem to be on the look-out to something else instead...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 2, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The mammoth-minotaur gently pats on the neko's back while nuzzling the tip of his trunk at his ears again. Then he lets go of the boy.
> 
> Tonik : That settles it then, folks... now, how long do we have until midnight ?
> 
> ...


Yuka nodded and smiled, looking at the sky as they spoke. He lowered his head, still feeling a little bad that they were fighting kin. Yet again, these were backstabbing, traitorous kin that would take the enrgy from a fallen mother/father....so all sympathy had to go out the window.

The neko sat down on the floor cross legged, giving himself some distance between his family and himself. He laid the sword out in front of him, placing his hands on his knees as he closed his eyes, slowly beginning to register that battle was at hand.

His ears did quiver at the mention of another form for Galaxy, but he assumed it would be that previous form that Tonik used earlier when they were in outer space before.......definitely a form not to be reckoned with..still, he concentrated.....knowing the fight would be tiring....he was channeling a clean line of communication between the battle, his blade, his own battle power...

It was time for war, and Yuka slowly got himself adapted to the essence of battle. The toil would be strenuous, the sacrifice great, the unknown penalty severe......


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 2, 2020)

The wolf-lion takes a deep breath.

Galaxy : ... OK, I'm ready. I'll... see you from outside the earth, alright dad ?

Tonik : I know, pup... and, be safe.

The two share a hug with each other, then she takes off and heads towards the sky. The team watch as she reaches to beyond the clouds, into the night sky above. Then, a flash of light emits across the sky.
She is now in the atmosphere.
The team can hear those 11 zodiac monsters "greet" Galaxy's arrival... in their own twisted language.

Tonik : Here we go then.

His voice becomes otherworldly and distorted, echoing through the entire atmosphere to the outer space.

*"Revelation comes forth."*

He then throws his hand up, shooting a beam of light to the sky.
Then... it happens.
The entire sky lights up as if it's day-time.

The wolf-lion, upon answering her father's "command", enters the form bestowed upon her... one with the million stars in the cosmos.
Her old form of blood and flesh, replaced to be reshaped and remade, as a brilliant light engulfs her.
Like living stalagmite, sharp-edged stones grow upon each other from the core once known as her heart, and build themselves into a new form together.
Her two pairs of ears become sharpened on the edges, and resemble that of a fennec fox, as sharp as her two pairs of dragon eyes, the sight of a natural apex predator.
Her muzzle becomes longer like that of a crocodile ; her razor sharp teeth look like stalactite and stalagmite from the jaws, in irking and eerie formations that may cause severe discomfort and phobia.
From her forehead to around her neck, are the nebula clouds and aurora waves in the form of a lion's mane. The mighty yet elegant beauty of the queen of the beasts.
Her tail now much longer, smaller, and with a a cluster of living stones at the tip, formed into spikes pointing outward, not too unlike the head of a morning star mace. What would be her muscles, are the living stones forming "waves" on her arms and legs.
Her wings now big enough to be able to cover the entire earth within, proudly show the tough and nigh-unbreakable muscles of stones, along with the magnificent beauty of the nebula clouds and aurora waves where the webbing would be, an impossible confluence of brilliance and colors beyond human understanding.
When the light dies off and the sky returns to normal... from where the team stands, looking up, there is the silhouette of a dragon-lion monstrosity that towers landscapes and mountains with her sheer size.
Galaxy.

Jason looks at the one he knows as Galaxy, with his jaw dropped.

Jason : ... Is that your DAUGHTER !? That... thing ?

Mina, for the first time ever, also utters her shock too.

Mina : ... Unbelievable...


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 3, 2020)

R'asi furrowed, disappointed. She didn't say it aloud, but she wasn't surprised their envoy ship was missing.
The ship took note of the incoming enemy and began repositioning itself to better watch, and potentially intervene, the upcoming battle.
That was when the AI noticed a new growing form racing out of Earth's atmosphere. It'd long since modified it's internal subroutines to cope with unexpected, unexplainable phenomena more efficiently and quickly. It knew the crew was watching aswell, more with passive concren, themselves gotten used to the downright unexpected. It was just another question that would be answered, just not now. Whatever it was incoming, and they had a good idea what, needed to be thwarted so they could investigate in peace.
They had many questions.
R'asi: "The creature... Tonik, mentioned a twelfth 'guardian.' I'm going to guess that is it." She said as it reunited with the rest. The AI intercepted a transmission shared between the entities. It didn't bother to translate the greeting.
_AI: "The last guardian is called Leo."
R'asi: "Thanks."_ The message was laced with sarcasm.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 3, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The wolf-lion takes a deep breath.
> 
> Galaxy : ... OK, I'm ready. I'll... see you from outside the earth, alright dad ?
> 
> ...


The neko took a look up at what he saw, and indeed, it did leave some shock. He had seen his dad use that form before but to see someone else take on such a massive form of otherworldly terrors.....it was truly a shocker.

Yuka looked up at the massive form, elegant, yet deadly, lethal, yet pristine, in all it's glory of destruction, but the assertion of dominance as she reigned supreme with the others....it was a breathtaking sight that one could marvel and cower at at the same time. Yuka nodded, glad to see that Tonik had granted the catalyst within to be unlocked, surging into deeper power that one could normally take time to accomplish on their own.


The neko silently wondered what such a form could do to such monsters, and the great effect of what it can have. The possibilities of the tempestuous power that was unlocked within was truly the pinnacle of a spectacle, and to see it in such a proximity seemed more of a priviledge than most things. With faint glimmers of awe and wonder in his eyes, the boy closed them once more, nodding with a small smile on his face.

He knew that there would be true chaos.....but it was a great thing that...such power was allied with them...


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 4, 2020)

With Galaxy defending the earth alongside the other 11 zodiac monstrosities, and Tonik gone to defend Endless Maw, it falls upon the rest 5 to hold on the town.
Given that Rai has no powers now, he is equipped with the custom-made AK47, as well as his father's handgun and shield. The cannon, for Jason, still the largest and most muscular of the team ; the hammer, for Eviscerena, who appears to be quite efficient in melee.
Mina the mouse-bat doesn't have much in terms of weapons ; she's a necromancer specialized in blood magic... for both healing and killing.
Zeika has with himself a Tommy Gun, but also armed with the eldritch cosmic powers (namely gravity and dark matter) of a Void-Spawn to bring down terror upon the battlefield.
They all tense themselves up, preparing for the judgement hour to strike...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 4, 2020)

Rai sighed a little, looking at an old photo that he used to look ot. In it had all his old war buddies, and they took this picture in front of their famous Apache Blackhawk attack helicopter.

"Hah, good times....," the ferret sighed, standing up. He tucked the photo back into his shirt, taking his fingers and using two striped black face paint. Apparently, he was going for World War Two. He wore the Allies unifrom, consisting of a greenish attire, full on soldier uniform, and many pockets for ammo, his knife, and the revolver he happened to modify at Evis's workshop. He had his fully loaded AK-47 complete with 7.62 Soviet rounds, and he modified the revolver to take in 35x45mmHE rounds for this one. Granted, it took him all day and a night, but he got it done. On the underbarrel of the AK-47 with the cut off stock was an incendiary sawed off pump action shotgun, firing Dragon's Breath shells, with the potential of igniting foes in 3000 F temepratures. He had several MK2 Fragmentations on him, two Stun Grenades, and a custom made weapon for this event: A combat ready MGL-32 Grenade launcher, with the iconic six barrel styling to really maximize damage lethality. Often referred to as the _War Machine _in certain games, and by certain people, the ferret was keen on doing some damage. Even took the time to get scavenge for some 5.45x39mm rounds for the AK-47. He loaded them all with killing intent, doing a last minute ballistics check, then nodding, donning his jungle style green camo hat.

"One big road. Here's the highway to hell. I'll make you all proud...," Rai said to himself, noting the image.

_"Retreat? Hell!"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2020)

Meanwhile, outside space...
The 12 zodiac monstrosities get in their formation. They, too, prepare themselves to defend the earth with everything they got.
Though, among them, it seems Galaxy (or, known to the crew by the name Leo) is the one with far more advanced intelligence than the rest, due to being born and raised on earth by her father.
Thus, judging by the behavior of the other 11, it would appear that they acknowledge her as the pack leader. And she'd make one for sure.
The hour draws near.
10 minutes left.
From far away, the crew and the 12 can see several black holes slowly forming and opening up. Nebula clouds also begin to shift, planets and stars starting to move out of their normal position, and quasars aligning themselves. The amount of energy flooding into the atmosphere is going through the roof.
In the distant horizon, the team sees what looks like 6-legged spider-like monstrosities slowly crawling towards the town, along with... floating jellyfish-like abominations.
Jason looks back at the team, meeting eye contact with them, then he looks to the houses, where everyone has barricaded themselves inside.

Jason : Is that everyone ?

Eviscerena : What, you wanted more ?...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 6, 2020)

Rai looked ahead, growling a bit. He knew this was about to be their last stand to defend the town. He knew that if they fell, the last bit of humanity's stronghold would collapse, and there would be nothing left.

Determined, adrenaline flowing through him like a fire hydrant, the ferret steeled himself for what may seem like the fight of their lives. He knew this was going to be one heck of a battle, and he knew all the effort needed to be in this one.

It all came down to this moment. No powers, no special features....the ferret would fight alongside his allies with only his superior marksmanship and combat intelligence, and this fight, which he knew was going to be devastating, was not going to be his last.

He readied his Ak-47, aiming dead ahead at the oncoming threats, his eyes narrow, his heart steady, his will strong. As long as they stood, humanity had a chance....

"Let's give em' hell!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2020)

... But then... a familiar voice comes in the air.

??? : To your left.

The team is startled at that and looks around frantically... to see Tonik stepping out of a wormhole.

Jason : Tonik ? You're back ? I thought you were out there to...

Tonik : I was. But, as it turns out... Endless Maw has something to say.

After that, there are dark-matter vines starting to burst up from below, and growing upward, to form a barrier of thorns around the town.
Another voice echoes in the air... an all too familiar voice.

Endless Maw : ... I have returned...

The team would hear a sharp "shing !" noise like someone drawing a sharp sword, as the half-living stones instantaneously form up yet another layer of spikes on the outside, towards the invaders.

Endless Maw : *... To secure a better tommorrow.*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 6, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> ... But then... a familiar voice comes in the air.
> 
> ??? : To your left.
> 
> ...


Rai had readied himself for war, but this caught him all the way off guard. He looked behind him, seeing that their previous ally, Endless Maw, had come back.


And he was coming back with a score to settle.

And also to secure a better tomorrow.

The ferret couldn't have smiled wider than he already was. He nodded in approval, raising his AK in the air. "Alright pal! You're back! Hope you have a score to settle, because these monsters are comin' in the full package!," the ferret said, wagging his tail eagerly.

He actually didn't know Endless Maw would be back so soon, but it pleased him to see it. One more ally to add to their forces, one more friendly face to scout for in the midst of chaos. One more person to calla  friend....

"Alrighty! They're in for it now!"


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 9, 2020)

The ship drifted, silent and stealthed. The crew watched with growing concern as the entities approached. R'asi turned her attention when a notification alerted her.
_Unknown signature detected on the surface. _
She switched to the the AI's feed and paused, stunned. Projected directly into her optic nerve was a feed of a small desolate town, constructed mostly out of scrap and sparsely populated. They were forming a defense parameter of some kind, armed defenders preparing themselves with dug trenches, spike traps and what the AI guessed were primitive mines.
She wasn't surprised by the odd readings coming from the spike traps or the black corruption advancing against the town, what caught her attention were the _people. _Her surprise turned to curiosity. Creatures all different and unknown to the Maxolhx, a melting pot she didn't think possible. Most, however, was the _variety. _It wasn't just one unknown species like the 'Tonik,' but _dozens. _ How could they had hid themselves for so long - hide under the Humans?
_This shouldn't be possible. None of this should. _
She tapped a claw against the armrest in thought.
_Another to add to the damned pile._
R'asi wasn't listening to the AI as it talked, focused on her thoughts. She had to review her memory to catchup to it.
_AI: "-oming from Tonik, it appears to be the parasitic entity he mentioned. It revealed itself for the coming 'battle.'_
She clacked a tooth.
_R'asi:_ "All these mysteries. A growing pile isn't it?" She typed an order onto the holographic display. "Someday we'll burn it."
She turned to the main imager, speaking to everyone.
"We're here to observe. Don't engage unless threatened or I give the word. Let's see what our 'friends' are capable of before we lend a claw, hmm?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> 10 minutes left.
> From far away, the crew and the 12 can see several black holes slowly forming and opening up. Nebula clouds also begin to shift, planets and stars starting to move out of their normal position, and quasars aligning themselves. The amount of energy flooding into the atmosphere is going through the roof.
> In the distant horizon, the team sees what looks like 6-legged spider-like monstrosities slowly crawling towards the town, along with... floating jellyfish-like abominations.


2 more minutes...
The nebula clouds start to engulf the unnamed stars and planets, as they rapidly reach the end of their life cycle... in just a matter of seconds.
The black holes look like gate-ways to the depths of hell with how they twist and bend all light around their event horizon. They look like they should never exist, at all... something just feels alien and (extremely) wrong to them.

1 more minute...
More have joined this horror show on earth... now, among the enemies' own nightmarish roster, there're also starfish and anglerfish monstrosities that look so wrong and cursed in every way, their very "appearance" visually and mentally upsetting to the core.
And if that's not enough... they seem to be the size of the Eiffel tower.

... Zero...
At the exact same time, not even a split second off... the stars reach their end and explode into a series of supernovae engulfed in the nebula clouds, right when the quasars blast through.
The black holes suddenly and abruptly "expand" outward, almost in an instant, as if they're stretched and ripped open.
Even from the location of the town, it feels like there's a sky equivalent of earthquake in the atmosphere...
... And those "portals" into this reality, are the volcanoes.
The hour has come.

Galaxy and her other 11 are ready. Galaxy herself seems to be the only one actually armed with a weapon (a strange-looking scythe of sort), held in her right front leg, despite her feral anatomy... suggesting some form of intelligence more advanced than the others.
The others have their own way to prepare themselves, but are mostly seen from the myriad of eyes and mouths all over them opening up, as well as the stalagmite/stalactite stones getting even longer and sharper.

The monsters' arrival is surely something that catches everyone off-guard... but the team quickly regain their composure. They all head out the town and close the gate shut, then Jason loads up the cannon.

Jason : Usually I don't believe in religions, but in times like this, I'd like to give myself some peace with some Christian music, so I get motivation and courage to face these trying times and push through, to my hardest... ROCK-HARDEST, IT IS.

He points towards the approaching enemies.

Jason : THIS IS DOOM GATE WE'RE STANDING AT !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 11, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> 2 more minutes...
> The nebula clouds start to engulf the unnamed stars and planets, as they rapidly reach the end of their life cycle... in just a matter of seconds.
> The black holes look like gate-ways to the depths of hell with how they twist and bend all light around their event horizon. They look like they should never exist, at all... something just feels alien and (extremely) wrong to them.
> 
> ...


Rai looked ahead, seeing the terror that was soon to be unleashed upon the world. Seeing them in their massive wave did indeed make his heart skip a beat.

Not in love, but in terror.

It was literally the brigade that was coming to sweep whatever was left of mankind off their feet and into their hungry maws. Or probably turn the strong ones into some freakish nightmare far beyond the original markings.

It was a spectacle of disaster, a moment of horror, the rush of fear as it flooded into your soul. Th ferret stood tall, despite his frame shaking and quivering from the sight.

Attempting to hold firm, he clutched his AK-47, steeling himself for the battle that was soon to be the greatest of their lives.

It was the one time he actually wished to have powers, but yet again, this makes this stand all the more valiant.

The ferret would give everything he had and more to secure a better tomorrow....

_"Alright everyone. The real fight starts now."_


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 13, 2020)

Amongst the _Illiath, _maybe by nervous discretion of the Captain or AI - the recorded logs being edited for any prying eyes after - the ship launched a multitude of surveys drones, sensor buoys and decoys to surround the entire planet and ship. They were not taking any chances.
Aboard, a crewmen stopped by a window, looking at the once blue and green marble, now brown and desolate with scars of long passed nuclear devastation. They turned away quickly, hiding the nervousness they were feeling as they followed orders from the AI.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

(OOC: Oh crap, I was a part of this before my hiatus and I forgot what I was doing..)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (OOC: Oh crap, I was a part of this before my hiatus and I forgot what I was doing..)


(I'm pretty sure I mentioned you at the beginning of this RP a few times... but it probably doesn't matter, it's on hold now because Rai is having some irl issues that he may not be available for a while.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Okay, well I literally bailed out of the site due to me having to focus on college and not get caught up in politics. )


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(Understandable. Though I can't tell when/how it'll continue until Rai is back, so just sit tight.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Okay, but I'm going to be lost.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(Alright, to sum up... Tonik and Rai (you were there at the beginning too but you bailed) arrived at a nameless town (only known as "the Barren Town"), the last place of survivors in the post-apocalypse world, and met up with the locals. On the next day (which is today in-rp), they did some missions together, but then received a warning that there's going to be a 2nd attack coming at midnight, so everyone prepared the defense to hold the town.)
(That's the brief summary ; if you need the full scale of details, like the defense, the chars' powers/weapons/etc then it's gonna be a wall of text.)

(Toasty plays as a crew in a spaceship outside the earth, they're staying out of the way for now, not coming in to help the defense or anything yet ; interaction only available when they finally arrive and land on earth, as far as I know.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Ah, well I have Jace. If this were Fallout there's a comical ghoulified version of Amanda but I presume this is with anthros.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(Anthros, humans, neko's, taurs, naga, etc : all accepted. Protogen, sergal too, whatever you feel like.)
(Just a heads-up that this rp is open for some pretty extreme powers on a cosmic/universe scale.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Anthros, humans, neko's, taurs, naga, etc : all accepted. Protogen, sergal too, whatever you feel like.)
> (Just a heads-up that this rp is open for some pretty extreme powers on a cosmic/universe scale.)



I could toss in Nyz, but nobody likes Nyz.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(Up to you. Just sayin.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Up to you. Just sayin.)



Not sure if Unicron Kitty will fly tbh.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(Eh... macro isn't really gonna fit in here. Everyone stays at normal size, sorry. There are earth-sized (or bigger) eldritch cosmic horrors but they're the enemies ; the only exceptions are the 12 ones defending the earth. You can have extremely crazy and over-the-top powers like opening black holes or firing off quasar laser beams if you want, but no macro.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Well black hole control is her second power, considering she was formerly one.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(Alright, just note that macro isn't really a thing here.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Alright, just note that macro isn't really a thing here.)



Okay, could I bring in a character Warhammer inspired?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(No problem, but I don't know anything about the series so you might have a lot of explanations to do if you do it.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (No problem, but I don't know anything about the series so you might have a lot of explanations to do if you do it.)



That's fine, I just have a wacky cultist psychic witch.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 13, 2020)

(That's... definitely gonna take some time to get used to. But works.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2020)

Alright, after quite a long break, I'm getting this back on the go again... but to make things much simpler and my life easier, there are major changes.

- The Enclave and Metropolis are removed. The Barren Town is the main HUB of the RP and the only safe area players can be in now.
- Power play is gone. I got too carried away with it and just went absolute nuts with it, now I realize even I can't handle that much. Everything gets a big old nerf hammer now, especially me. You're still free to have your own weapons and powers in, just keep in mind that we're all basically at level 1-2 now.
- Always, ALWAYS make sure you have long-range options to keep your distance against the horrors, and quick/emergency melee moves when something bad happens.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 26, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Alright, after quite a long break, I'm getting this back on the go again... but to make things much simpler and my life easier, there are major changes.
> 
> - The Enclave and Metropolis are removed. The Barren Town is the main HUB of the RP and the only safe area players can be in now.
> - Power play is gone. I got too carried away with it and just went absolute nuts with it, now I realize even I can't handle that much. Everything gets a big old nerf hammer now, especially me. You're still free to have your own weapons and powers in, just keep in mind that we're all basically at level 1-2 now.
> - Always, ALWAYS make sure you have long-range options to keep your distance against the horrors, and quick/emergency melee moves when something bad happens.


(Works for me!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Alright, after quite a long break, I'm getting this back on the go again... but to make things much simpler and my life easier, there are major changes.
> 
> - The Enclave and Metropolis are removed. The Barren Town is the main HUB of the RP and the only safe area players can be in now.
> - Power play is gone. I got too carried away with it and just went absolute nuts with it, now I realize even I can't handle that much. Everything gets a big old nerf hammer now, especially me. You're still free to have your own weapons and powers in, just keep in mind that we're all basically at level 1-2 now.
> - Always, ALWAYS make sure you have long-range options to keep your distance against the horrors, and quick/emergency melee moves when something bad happens.


With that said, the current scene is changed too (sorry for the inconsistency).

- Galaxy isn't out there in the cosmos to defend the earth, she's with everyone else at the town.
- There's no 12 elite constellation-born entities yet. There will be, but much later on and of course far less "power house" like right now.
- The monsters can already be seen coming down through the sky. Stand and fight.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 27, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> With that said, the current scene is changed too (sorry for the inconsistency).
> 
> - Galaxy isn't out there in the cosmos to defend the earth, she's with everyone else at the town.
> - There's no 12 elite constellation-born entities yet. There will be, but much later on and of course far less "power house" like right now.
> - The monsters can already be seen coming down through the sky. Stand and fight.


Seems legible! I can definitely work with these conditions!


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 27, 2020)

So the crew never encountered them? what about tonik?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> So the crew never encountered them? what about tonik?


It'd be like this...

When the team got news of the incoming attack, they prepared the defense around town ; Galaxy went out into space in her eldritch cosmic form (normal-sized, not earth-sized) to check the situation, and met the crew out there. They asked her to summon "the creator", but she refused, saying that they could only meet him once the attack was over, and telling them not to get in the way because no-one would be responsible for friendly fire. On her return back to earth, she only told Tonik about this in secret, not wanting to tell the others and possibly cause panic, paranoia, etc.
Now the townspeople are standing their ground ready to fight, and the crew can choose to help with what they can from outer space, or simply get out of the way.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 27, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> So the crew never encountered them? what about tonik?


(Good question. I'm sure he'll cover those grounds shortly.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2020)

For future references...


Spoiler: Galaxy's normal form














Spoiler: Galaxy's eldritch cosmic form / Million Prism













Spoiler: Jason













Spoiler: Eviscerena













Spoiler: Mina


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Rai looked ahead, seeing the terror that was soon to be unleashed upon the world. Seeing them in their massive wave did indeed make his heart skip a beat.
> 
> Not in love, but in terror.
> 
> ...


The sky is already pitch-black, but still gets darker with the monsters coming down from the sky. The horizon, sunken in the night, gets darker with silhouette of the horrors closing in. While there aren't too many of them, it's still clearly an overwhelming odd of sheer outnumber, against the townspeople.
Tonik, Galaxy, Zeika and Endless Maw join their power together, casting nebula clouds and aurora waves along with the halo light, forming a barrier of light surrounding the town and illuminating the area.
The monsters are now in plain, full view... the kind of horrors that should never exist, at all.
Trees with patches of flesh-like dark matter and veins beneath, moving towards the town with tentacles where their roots would be. There are also animal heads or legs sticking out of the trees, "melted" and fused in.
The first layer of defense to be set off, the land mines. Simple and efficient as they get, whenever one goes boom, it means chunks dark matter, infected tree barks and infested body parts flying everywhere.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> The sky is already pitch-black, but still gets darker with the monsters coming down from the sky. The horizon, sunken in the night, gets darker with silhouette of the horrors closing in. While there aren't too many of them, it's still clearly an overwhelming odd of sheer outnumber, against the townspeople.
> Tonik, Galaxy, Zeika and Endless Maw join their power together, casting nebula clouds and aurora waves along with the halo light, forming a barrier of light surrounding the town and illuminating the area.
> The monsters are now in plain, full view... the kind of horrors that should never exist, at all.
> Trees with patches of flesh-like dark matter and veins beneath, moving towards the town with tentacles where their roots would be. There are also animal heads or legs sticking out of the trees, "melted" and fused in.
> The first layer of defense to be set off, the land mines. Simple and efficient as they get, whenever one goes boom, it means chunks dark matter, infected tree barks and infested body parts flying everywhere.


Rai looked on as the beasts reared their ugly heads in their direction, and for once, he saw the only thing in his life that he regret seeing.

It was like seeing that one clown in a horror movie, then going to the amusement park to see that same one there. It was a freakish nightmare, an untold prophecy that nobody could prepare you for.

The ferret felt fear course through his veins like the new adrenaline, but with a calm, tempestuous attitude, he steeled himself once more, his claws lightly digging into the woodwork of the AK47.

He knew that these beasts would need much more than common lead to bring them down, but at the moment, this was all he could offer, that and one heck of a fight to pair with his extensive arsenal.

He watched as the mines were set off, witnessing the spectacle of pieces and parts flying in every which way, coating what areas they did land in with their foul essence. Cleanup was indeed going to be a requirement once this was over, but they need to survive the encounter first.

Cautiously, he waited, awaiting the signal that shall engage his firing sequence.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2020)

The monsters may not come in massive swarms or hordes in terms of number, but the battlefield is nearly covered with their pieces still... an absolute mess.
Those coming from the sky are also slowly closing in, but when within gunfire range, Endless Maw has the town covered and defended, with its vines impaling some of them and crushing the others down, the thorns and the living-stone "leaves" help to make short work of the horrors too.
Zeika crushes the monsters down with his dark matter tendrils and gravity force, leaving them no chance to escape the assault brought forth at them.
Mina summons a swarm of blood-red bats that relentlessly assault the monsters to keep them busy and even tear a few of them apart.
Tonik summons three swords in his left hands, then flaps his wings and slaps his tail on the ground as if to psyche up and gain momentum, then stands on his back legs and rises up, brandishing the swords as he sends out 3 magic blades. At their arrival, the blades "explode" in a burst of magic, each multiplying into 8 smaller ones that cut through the monsters clean through and through.
Galaxy also helps with her blasts of plasma-charged nebula clouds, adding some much-appreciated area-of-effect splash damage that sets the horror shows alight.
Jason and Eviscerena go to town with Tonik's cannon and handgun ; no messing around, no nonsense allowed, no bullet wasted, and no monster untouched. The sound and smell of gunfire in the air feels right at home.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 30, 2020)

Rai looked around as his allies, seeing the amount of damage that they enact with their powers and weaponry.

He glanced over at the beasts, tall and towering, crumble and die with the wrath of those who cling to survival assaulting them to no end. The ferret nodded, then smiled, a fire burning in his eyes as he got to firing his AK, no matter what difference it made.

He focused fire on the center mass, making sure that he could do something useful with these shots. He kept the fire up, the empty shells clinking to the floor as he expunged clip after clip, his paws shaky from the excessive fire rate.

Nonetheless, it didn't matter to Rai. No powers? No problem. No magical abilities? Not a worry. Only guns? Let em have it.

The ferret didn't stop firing, giving the monsters that dared to traverse here all the hell he could offer. If humanity, if they had their last stand here, he'll be damned if he didn't use every bullet he could offer.

He'll take these beasts down to hell, and further down with these weapons of purification. He vowed to take as many as he could down, and that's what he intended to do.

Nothing in the world will stop him from killing these beasts. They were responsible for many things gone awry in his life, and he'll be damned to the center of the universe if he stood by and did nothing.

Angrily, pouring his rage out through lead, Rai kept up fire, not letting up for anything.

He had a job to do.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 31, 2020)

With the combined force of the team, the horror show is slowed down in their advancement. The landmines help to repel more of them, and the trenches catch those that manage to get past.
However, they're still far from finish... the scene is still more than a target-rich environment for the team to keep off.

Jason : Phase 2, everyone ! Me, Evis and Rai will keep on the gunfire. Tonik, Galaxy, Zeika and Mina, switch to whatever super area-of-effect attacks you got, and have them ready. Do the attack on my signal.

Tonik : Let me do it, sir. I can see the area from above and give the signal.

Jason : How ?

Tonik : The entities possessing me allows me to access a 3rd-person overhead view, while still able to perform actions like normal.

Jason : ... Alright, you do the coordination then, kid. See to it that we leave none of them alive.

Tonik : On it sir.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 31, 2020)

The ferret nodded at the plan, deciding it was time to bring out the big guns. After some time, he soon began to run out of rounds, but that was no matter.

Carefully, he got to work setting up what he had been working on since the very beginning. 

Ever since he met the taur...mammoth....either way it went, when he had met him, he had some grand murder weapon in mind, something that could eliminate these horrid monsters with little mercy.

The ferret quickly started to set it up, making the grounds for the preliminary basis of the weapon. Next, he set up the main head of the weapons, then other features.

Then, he got the long strands of 7.62mm NATO rounds that he collected from the various AK47s he had gotten. Then, he lined up the massive weapon, then finished some last touches, a spool in place.

There. After long last, the long sought minigun had been crafted. Only taking roughly ten minutes to make, it was all set, with a personalized ammo crate to keep for continuous fire.

Rai got on the turret, spooling up the weapon. The six barreled behemoth spun slowly, then after some time, blazing hot lead spewed from the barrel, and what sounded like a helicopter up close rained down streams of lead upon the unfortunate beasts.

The minigun, large and menacing sounding, let loose a raging hellscape of lead and fury, ripping flesh apart in it's gory fashion. The ferret smiled softly as the numerous shells clinked to the floor. This, this was a real fun time.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 5, 2021)

It's as if the darkness of the night-time is banished by the flashing gunfire and smoke from the barrels letting loose of lead fury in all directions, as well as the explosion of the dynamites and landmines being set off everywhere.
The quiet of the night, replaced with the sounds of bullets and explosions, too.
The sickening stench of flesh and bones of the grotesque monsters, mixed with the smell of blood, fire and smoke.
With every second passes by, a good few of those abominations are put to the ground for good... the night is still long, but the enemies have yet to bring on their worst. The battle is still somewhat manageable with bullets and explosives, heavy attacks from Tonik, Zeika and Mina are thankfully still not needed for now.
But, something else... or someone else, catches their attention, when Endless Maw informs them of what it sees, on its side of the town.

Engless Maw : Two unknown entities, one dragon-like and the other snake-like in appearance, approaching from north-east. Dragon, golden-yellow ; snake, six arms, mostly emerald-green. No infection detected, but injuries found. Not in imminent danger, but orange alert confirmed.

Tonik : Who are they ? And what are they doing ?

Endless Maw : Identity unknown. Fighting off the eldritch cosmic horrors from afar.

Tonik : Clear a path for them and take them here. We need as many survivors as we can.

Endless Maw : Affirmative.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 6, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> It's as if the darkness of the night-time is banished by the flashing gunfire and smoke from the barrels letting loose of lead fury in all directions, as well as the explosion of the dynamites and landmines being set off everywhere.
> The quiet of the night, replaced with the sounds of bullets and explosions, too.
> The sickening stench of flesh and bones of the grotesque monsters, mixed with the smell of blood, fire and smoke.
> With every second passes by, a good few of those abominations are put to the ground for good... the night is still long, but the enemies have yet to bring on their worst. The battle is still somewhat manageable with bullets and explosives, heavy attacks from Tonik, Zeika and Mina are thankfully still not needed for now.
> ...


The ferret kept up his fire, looking back as he heard the potential of more survivors.

Indeed, it caught his attention, and he stopped the firing to hear what Endless Maw had to say. Once he caught a good read of what he said, he nodded, and resumed firing on the monsters.

If he had to, he'd make sure that a path would be cleared for them, just so that they won't have to suffer by their hands too.

As many people as possible were needed in the onslaught, the final stand, the gallant effort, to secure a better tomorrow.

And Rai promised that he won't stop till it's over.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 6, 2021)

With that said, Endless Maw reaches its roots out and forms a sort of fence that blocks off the horrors from a side. Tonik also goes to meet up with them and take them back to the town.

...

The monsters are dealt with, for now. A moment of respite for them.
Just in time, too, for Tonik to introduce to the team the arrival of the newcomers.

Tonik : Hey everyone, I'd like you to meet my old friends...


Spoiler: Jin the dragon















Spoiler: Star the cobra












The dragon holds his sword in reverse grip and holds it close to his chest, in a form of salute to the rest of the team.

Jin : Greetings, everyone. My name is Jin. Used to be known as "The Golden Dragon God", but I'm nothing more than a forgotten myth by now. I'm an old friend of Tonik, and Star here.

The cobra keeps his middle and lower hands together in a praying position, while the top ones hold the staff in front of him.

Star : I am Star, of a cobra clan that dedicated our knowledge and experience with the natural world, as well as our own poison, to develop remedies, cures and antidotes.

Eviscerena raise her eyebrows at the two's introduction, quite surprised at what she hears.

Evis : Huh... you have quite the friends there, kid.

The minotaur rests the cannon on the ground and chuckles.

Jason : You're quite the Mr. Worldwide now eh ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 6, 2021)

Rai looked surprised once they arrived back in town, and when he saw the newcomers, he looked even more shocked than before.

"Huh.....so....you seemed to know quite the folks then! And pleasure to make your acquaintance then good sirs," the ferret said, bowing a bit.

He sat back up, looking at them in curiosity. Knowing it was rude to stare, he looked away after some time, then looked back at Tonik.

"So, quite the pals you have. How long have you known them? And where did you guys meet? I don't think you could just run into one another in a forest.....but ah, just curious I guess...," Rai smiled, wagging his tail a bit.

With great effort, he dragged the minigun back with him, then sat in down once more, panting a bit.

"D-Darn...should've put wheels on the thing..."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 6, 2021)

Tonik : ... Heh, that's about how me and Jin met and became friends, actually. We took the same bounty missions by coincidence, and met up with each other, twice. Also, we kinda just saw how much "yellow" we are, it's like a pair, so we were like "hey wanna be partners ?" "sure" and that's about it. As for Star... same deal, except because we have six arms.

The two reptiles chuckle.

Star : According to my clan, being born with multiple arms like this is a blessing of the gods, and those with multiple arms are said to be gifted and talented. Though... don't take my word for it. I still have a long way to go.

The cobra has a playful smile.

Star : That, and I've never met anyone of my kind with six arms yet. Back at my clan, I was the only one with six arms, the others had mostly two, a few of them had four. Tonik is the only non-snake person with six arms like me, so... yeah.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 7, 2021)

The ferret nodded a bit, his ears perking as he listened in on the rather interesting tale of how they met. Indeed, he hadn't known they had met like that, and it intrigued him so.

"Well, that's quite the story, and I like hearing that! Quite unique in my opinion! And might I say, it's quite an honor to meet pals of Tonik! I really like it!," the ferret said, giving a beaming smile.

Indeed, he was happy to see more friendly faces, and not folks who want to preach destruction upon mayhem, or willingly carve them to pieces.

All in all, it was quite the nice meet, and Rai was glad to have met them for sure.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 7, 2021)

Jin : ... Also, he wanted to be partners with me cuz of our name. Jin and Tonik.

Jason, Eviscerena, Mina, Galaxy and Zeika have that last sentence fly right through their head... until realization kicks in, so hard they can't believe it. Tonik chuckles and resumes the plan.

Tonik : Anyway, we don't know when the next wave of monsters comes in, so... take your time to rest, folks. The defense is well-prepared, but still, don't let your guard down.

Jason : How did you find the town here, anyway ?

Jin : Girimehkala came to us a few days ago, telling us of Tonik's location, so we set out immediately.

Evis : I see... alright, get some rest, guys, while we can. I feel like this is gonna be a long night.

Jin : I hear you ma'am.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 7, 2021)

Rai blinked a bit when he heard this, the sentence not even having registered yet.

Once it kicked it, he looked at them, a small look of bewildered shock on his face.

"Wow......did not see that one coming.....but glad to hear it!," Rai said happily, wagging his tail.

At the tell of rest, he finally sat down, patting the minigun, even which so, was still smoking at the barrels.

Taking advantage of this break, the ferret set off for the workshop, keen on making some weapons and additions that were sure to give the edge in combat.

After all, he had no powers, so he needed to make them all count. Every shot, every bullet, and every gun crafted....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

A good half an hour later... peace and quiet to rest the troubled minds, and to tend the injuries.
Then, back to chaos.
The madness... of the crawling chaos.
In hordes.
Taking up arms again, Jason sounds the alarm as he sees the silhouette of the first horrors from the distance... this time, something worse.
And when they're in view... a lot worse.
Some of them look like oversized giraffes, standing at probably 25' ; each with two or three heads, crook/broken neck, and reanimated with the dark matter everywhere on their face and body. To make it even more of a nightmare fuel, they have 8 legs and move like a spider.
Others seem to be a mix of buffalo, ram, and hammer-head shark. They have a massive horn, along with several eyeballs, on the top of their head. Their legs, both hoof and paw.

Zeika : ... D-dad... I don't think I like the look of things right now.

The angel dragon takes a deep breath and tenses himself up.

Jason : Stick together, everyone. We have not come this far to die now.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Rai sat up, alarmed at the sudden rush of more of those abominations that just....come from seemingly nowhere.

The ferret stood up, attentive and alert, going over to where he saw the majority of the horde. Indeed, it was.....chaos, to say the very least.

Rai steeled himself, knowing he probably won't be able to sleep without a gun in his paws soon. If ever, will he return to normal sleeping.

He quickly went over to his minigun, spooling it up once more to get it all set.

Once the weapon was angled in the direction of the horde, he looked over at Cosmos, nodding as he had a confident look on his face.

"Let's get em! We'll put these bastard down for good this time! And end this nightmare fuel of a mindtrip!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

However, things take a worse turn.
Much worse.
The team is getting in position when Cosmos suddenly alerts them.

Cosmos : SIEGE ATTACK !!

He stands his ground and, with a surge of all magic energy he has left, summons a force field of fire and electricity that covers them. The field also thrusts out spikes and blades whenever a siege attack gets close... and the team gets to see the full view of what the "projectiles" are.
The heads of the giraffes, with eyeballs on the top of their horns, and dark matter covering the stump of their neck. There are tendrils coming out of the mouth... and end with bone-like stones at the end.
Galaxy literally jumps up on Star's arms and hugs him tight.

Galaxy : EEEK !!

The others try to take cover from the horror show literally raining down on them at the moment... but they have yet another to worry about.
The monster buffalo-ram start to charge straight at them, with their horns aiming forward, at terrible speed. The ground feels like it's shaking, with the marching monsters coming at them.
Some fall into the trenches around the town and meet their swift end down there, but others manage to cross and are closing in.

Cosmos : Change of plan ! Everyone, get inside and take cover ! Dawn and Star, hold them off with me ! Galaxy, Zeika and Mina, we'll need your air support against the siege attacks !

The monkey brings the kanabo up over his shoulder and gets in position... to run off. His eyes slightly glow, and his sharp, carnivore-like teeth... quite a lot to be had.

Dawn : Dawn take down big enemies ! Let Dawn at them ! Everyone stay ! Dawn go !

Cosmos : Then I'm going with you.

Dawn : No ! Dawn fine alone ! One enough !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Rai nodded as soon as he saw the hulking monstrosities encircle their position, and he quickly scooped up the minigun and took cover inside.

However, he went and set up a stationary turret like defense on the upper floors, still providing whatever assistance he could to fend off the monsters.

"Jesus, look at the sight of those things! Pure ugly!," the ferret remarked, looking down at the commotion.

When he heard one of the members was going off by himself to fend off the larger beasts, Rai grew a bit worried.

He didn't doubt the monkey's strength, but against all that? 

One idea popped into mind.

"If you go, I'll provide high ground cover to watch your blindspots! Be safe out there!," the ferret yelled over the commotion, spooling up the minigun once more.

If they were to make a grand last stand here, so be it.

Only way death is coming is if there's hell to pay with it.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

{Can I try? I know I'm quite late but I'd like to give my snow leopard girl a try at this, if that's ok? I don't think I've ever tried a directed group RP before and I'd like to try new things with RP! I'll leave if I mess it up, don't worry!}


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

The monkey gives a thumbs-up with his left hand, followed by a toothy grin, with his tail wagging.
He looks kind of adorable when being like that...
Then, with a roar, he rushes through the hordes of bull-rams that are coming in, literally giving them a hard smack of his kanabo when they're in range, while not slowing down at all.
Soon enough, one of the giraffes gets beaten down to the ground and engulfed in fire that appears to be his magic. The vicinity is literally lit up with the massive living torch where Dawn is.
Then another... and then a third... it's as if he's in a one-hit-kill rampage at the moment, and he's not stopping for nothing.
His battle cry can be heard from the distance.
Jason and Evis loads up their guns, and start their suppressing fire along with Rai, to keep the monster bulls away, while Star, Cosmos, Galaxy, Zeika and Mina keep off the swarms of smaller critters that try to overwhelm them with sheer number. They look like rabbits... just, for a lack of better words, extremely fucked-up. While fairly weak, in that a single lightning bolt is enough to kill them, they come in numbers that rival insects like ants.
Thankfully, Zeika and Galaxy have gravity magic to keep them at bay, while Star's lightning magic and Mina's swarms of blood bat got the AOE-damage covered.
Cosmos, on the other hand, provides support across the entire battlefield with his special 3rd-person view power, using his weapon-summon to break through enemies' formation and empowering his team's weapons with fire/lightning for more damage.
Tonight, it's a full-force light show... of their life.



Alys_0_0 said:


> {Can I try? I know I'm quite late but I'd like to give my snow leopard girl a try at this, if that's ok? I don't think I've ever tried a directed group RP before and I'd like to try new things with RP! I'll leave if I mess it up, don't worry!}


(Ya sure ? 'Cause this is where my sona goes full force with the magic that you didn't really like, last time...)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Ya sure ? 'Cause this is where my sona goes full force with the magic that you didn't really like, last time...)


{I'll try to keep up! I just didn't want to have that complicated bit in a personal one because it would be confusing but I think here, with someone else that has experience with your sona's magic, I'll probably have an easier chance. So... How do I start? I loved reading that description of the situation but it's pretty late in the RP so I don't know if I should start in that Outskirt place or somewhere else?}


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

Rai kept up the fire, making sure that he didn't spare a single beast. When the ammo pool ran dry, he loaded it back so fast it was like it never ran out in the first place.

The ferret kept up the momentous firing, the deafening sound of the deadly weapons firing upon the horde, sparing none.

Seeing as the field was in sheer chaos of death and gore, Rai kept this up, determined.

If they could keep up the assault, there would be none left.

And that would be good, but for now, he just had to watch Dawn's flank.

His word was bond, and his protection was paramount.

Rai kept up the slaughter, glad that the others were chipping in as well. With the central gravity defense and Cosmos long range attacks, everything would be in their favor.

This war's results could be prominent after some time...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> {I'll try to keep up! I just didn't want to have that complicated bit in a personal one because it would be confusing but I think here, with someone else that has experience with your sona's magic, I'll probably have an easier chance. So... How do I start? I loved reading that description of the situation but it's pretty late in the RP so I don't know if I should start in that Outskirt place or somewhere else?}


(Yeah at this point the outskirt is pretty much done for. If you wanna join... I think the only way to have you in would be Dawn seeing you a distance away, during this scene...)


Many Weapons Guy said:


> The monkey gives a thumbs-up with his left hand, followed by a toothy grin, with his tail wagging.
> He looks kind of adorable when being like that...
> Then, with a roar, he rushes through the hordes of bull-rams that are coming in, literally giving them a hard smack of his kanabo when they're in range, while not slowing down at all.
> Soon enough, one of the giraffes gets beaten down to the ground and engulfed in fire that appears to be his magic. The vicinity is literally lit up with the massive living torch where Dawn is.
> ...


(And he'd take you back to town with the others. How's that ?)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (Yeah at this point the outskirt is pretty much done for. If you wanna join... I think the only way to have you in would be Dawn seeing you a distance away, during this scene...)
> 
> (And he'd take you back to town with the others. How's that ?)


{Ok! I'll have to read the last few posts to get caught up with what's happening and then I'll join in! I'll be using the same snow leopard I use in our RP. I may get art of her soon but so far I've just got a description of her in the Fursona Description section.}


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

(Alright, take your time. Also, Dawn is this fellow.)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

{Alright so basically, super cool last stand? Could someone give me an opening? Maybe My snow leopard could be off on a different side of the horde, causing a decent dent with her ice magic but she's alone, or so she thinks until she notices the horde is actually flowing in a direction away from her?}


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> {Alright so basically, super cool last stand? Could someone give me an opening? Maybe My snow leopard could be off on a different side of the horde, causing a decent dent with her ice magic but she's alone, or so she thinks until she notices the horde is actually flowing in a direction away from her?}


(It's already an opening for you. Dawn is taking down the siege weapons ; if you're nearby, maybe you can try to get his attention to help you ?)


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 15, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> (It's already an opening for you. Dawn is taking down the siege weapons ; if you're nearby, maybe you can try to get his attention to help you ?)


{Oh ok! Sorry, not very experienced with war/battle RPs}

Rikka, a snow leopard with powerful ice magic,  is fighting the horde as well, bringing ice spikes from the air and using them to stab into the atrocities' heads. She does her best to freeze their blood as well but the monsters' bodies are too heated for her magic to do much inside them.

She hears the monkey's battle cry from afar and uses her magic to make a pedestal of ice so she can see above the horde. She sees a monkey charging through the horde, causing a large, firey dent in their ranks that gets filled with more monsters soon after.

She calls out to him, hoping for a little help. She is only facing a small bit of the horde but they are beginning to close in on all sides of her.  At the extensive use of her magic, she will begin freezing. She has long, thick fur that will help once that starts but she can still freeze to death if she uses too much. Her limit is something she hasn't met before and she hopes to not meet it anytime soon.

"Hey! Over here!" She begins waving er arms but stops immediately once she sees other beasts in the horde turning to her and leaving the path of their brethren. Her enemies are beginning to attack her pedestal to bring her back down to their level. She knows if she falls, she may not get back up. The leopard attempts to use her magic to get his attention, forming ice in the air that shines in front of him while it stabs through enemies, carving a path toward her. He catches on and turns to her.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 15, 2021)

The monkey is taking down the giraffe-turned-catapult siege weapons when he sees a spark of ice that takes down some of the monsters and gets his attention. Folloing that, among the chaos, is her call for help.
He instinctively goes for a series of heavy AOE attacks, fully extending his already lengthy arms out and engulfing them, along with his mace, in fire, as he spins around and swats all the small critters around him away, setting them ablaze too.
Then he rushes towards the snow leopard and climbs on the pedestal, his speed and agility unaffected by his size, weight and the equipment he has on him, as he gets to her in no time.

Dawn : Dawn sorry !

He then effortlessly lifts her up with his free hand and sits her on his back, then unleashes a fire breath down the horde of monsters below to clear a way, and makes a leap of faith from the pedestal straight down there, immediately picking up his speed and rushing back to the team along the blazing trail.
Once back, he gently sits the snow leopard on the ground, close to the others.

Dawn : Survivor found ! Continue destroying big monsters now !

And so he rushes off again, unstoppable in his fiery track as he makes his way back to the giraffes for more destruction fitting his caliber.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 15, 2021)

The ferret watched as Dawn moved along, bashing enemies as he made sure to spool up the minigun, providing cover for the monkey as he returned, making sure his blind spots were covered.

"Good job big guy! Now let's take em out!," Rai said happily, reloading the minigun as he readied it once more.

After some time, he got it back to being operational, then began the fire once more, the sound of many expended rounds clinking to the floor.

Indeed, it served as a welcome and brutal onslaught, and hopefully, they could tip the tides.

The ferret kept mowing down hordes, watching Dawn's back at all times as everyone laid into the momentous effort to bring forth victory.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 16, 2021)

My apologizes, folks, but I'm taking my leave off this RP. And RPs in general, too.
I've been mentally exhausted and worn out as of late, and I don't even feel like I can continue much anymore.
At this point, everywhere I look, there's always unwanted dramas and troubles about to come my way. One move and I'm neck-deep in what I got more than I bargained for.
If anyone wants to take my place and be in charge, feel free to.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> My apologizes, folks, but I'm taking my leave off this RP. And RPs in general, too.
> I've been mentally exhausted and worn out as of late, and I don't even feel like I can continue much anymore.
> At this point, everywhere I look, there's always unwanted dramas and troubles about to come my way. One move and I'm neck-deep in what I got more than I bargained for.
> If anyone wants to take my place and be in charge, feel free to.


I hope all will be well for you soon! Take care!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 18, 2021)

I hope things get better! You were fun to RP with!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 18, 2021)

Alys_0_0 said:


> I hope things get better! You were fun to RP with!


Really ?
I'm... flattered.
Thanks...


----------

